# [Sammelthread] Stalker: Clear Sky



## Rosstaeuscher (3. September 2008)

*Stalker Clear Sky - Top Game oder die 7 Ägyptischen Plagen ???*​ 


*Sammelthread*​ 


*Hallo Leute *

*Auf Anregung von PCGH_Thilo, wird aus dem Thread "Erste Impressionen" ein Stalker Clear Sky Sammelthread, da das Spiel ungeahnte Probleme bereitet.* 



*Was ist los mit CS ???*​ 

*CS hat einen dermaßen Hardware Hunger, das altgediente Wasserkühlungen an zu Kochen fangen und selbst High End Prozessoren und Grafikkarten die weiße Fahne rausholen und um Gnade winseln.*

*Dazu kommt noch, dass das Spiel dermaßen Bug verseucht ist, so das sich mancher Spieler mehr auf dem Windows Desktop wieder findet als im eigentlichen Spiel.* 

*Wie mir berichte wurde, wurden schon Spieler gesehen, die darauf hin mit Mistforken, Fackel und einem Transportablen Galgen in Richtung Entwickler Studio unterwegs seien....*



*Das soll hier rein*​ 


*Performance Probleme und Lösungen*
*Neueste Patches und Treiber*
*Tips und Tricks zum Spiel*
*Bugs und Lösungen*
*Wenn Ihr im Spiel nicht weiterkommt*
*Screenshots und Kurioses*
*Allgemeine Hilfeschreie zum Spiel*
*Grundvoraussetzungen zum Spiel*​





*Da das Spiel so ziemlich jede Hardware und Betriebssystem zum Frühstück vernascht, sollte Ihr Euer System auf folgende Grundvoraussetzungen überprüfen.*​ 


*Alle Systemvoraussetzungen*​ 

*Was Ihr braucht, damit das Spiel überhaupt läuft, entnehmt Ihr bitte dem Nachfolgenden Link. Dann brauch ich nicht alles extra aufschreiben. *​ 
PCGH Link​ 

*Betriebssystem*​ 


*Windows XP 32/64Bit mit SP2 oder besser SP3 / Aktueller Stand*
*Windows Vista 32/64Bit SP1 / Aktueller Stand*
*Grafikkarte*​ 
*Aktuelle Grafikkartentreiber sind erforderlich !!!*

*ATI*
AMD Catalyst 8.11 WHQL

*NVIDIA*
Nvidia 178.13 WHQL



*Patch Übersicht*

*Die aktuellen CS Patches sollten installiert sein. Diese beheben eine Menge Performance Probleme und Bugs.*

*Patch V1.5.03*
Patch 1 - Lokaler Download PCGH

*Patch V1.5.04*
Patch 2 - Lokaler Download PCGH

*Patch V1.5.05*
Patch 3 - Lokaler Download PCGH
*Die Spielstände von Patch V1.5.04 funktionieren mit diesem Patch !!!*

*Patch V1.5.06 mit DX10.1 Unterstützung*
Patch 4 - Lokaler Download PCGH
*Die Spielstände von Patch V1.5.04 u. V1.5.05 funktionieren mit diesem Patch !!!*

*Patch V1.5.07 mit DX10.1 Unterstützung*
Patch 5 - Lokaler Download PCGH
*Die Spielstände von Patch V1.5.04, V1.5.05 u. V1.5.06 funktionieren mit diesem Patch !!!*

*Warnung !!!*
*Nach der Installation der Patches 1.5.03 und 1.5.04 funktionieren die Safe Games nicht mehr !!!! Man muss von vorne anfangen. *




*Wenn Stalker gar nicht erst started....*

*Möglicher weise ist die Soundkarte schuld....*

*Das Phänomen tritt anscheinend bei Besitzern aktueller Creative XFI Soundkarten auf.....Scheinbar kann Stalker mit dem EAX 2.0 Sound nichts anfangen und verweigert den Start.....*

*Lösung:*

*User butter_milch hat hierfür eine Lösung gefunden....*
*Die "OpenAL32.dll" im Ordner "bin" muss mit einer anderen **"OpenAL32.dll" **Datei ausgetauscht werden...Diese Datei ist allerdings Inoffiziell, soll aber einwandfrei funktionieren...*

Download OpenAL32.dll



*Sonstige Tipps*

*Sehr ärgerlich ist, das CS Dual oder Quadcore Prozessoren nicht unterstützt. Das heißt: CS benutzt nur **einen CPU Kern.*

*Unter Umständen kann diese kleine Tool **CPU-Control Abhilfe schaffen. Mit dem kann man eventuell CS dazu überreden, alle Kerne zu benutzen um so die Performance zu steigern.*

*Leider funktioniert das Tool scheinbar nicht bei allen, einen Versuch ist es aber auf jeden Fall wert.*

*CPU-Control*
Tool

*Anleitung*
So funktioniert es

*Nach der Installation bemerkt man erst einmal gar nichts. CS muss ein größeres Ereignis laden z.B. einen Ortswechsel Sümpfe/Kordon oder die zweite große Anomalie.*


*Performance Test (DX10) bei PCGH *

*Hier sind die aktuellen DX10 Performance Tests - Marc Sauter (y33H@) hat sich unheimlich Mühe gegeben. *
DX10 Performance



*Wenn mir bei der Aufstellung Fehler unterlaufen sind, wenn Ihr neue Tipps habt oder einen neuen Patch, dann schickt mir eine PN und ich werde das hier erweitern.*



*So....nun mal was Positives zu Stalker CS.....*


Hier mal ein paar Bilder von der Limited Box incl. Inhalt....


*So steht sie im Verkaufsregal*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Ausgepackt*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Auch die Rückseite ist sehr schick*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Der Inhalt*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


In der Box befindet sich eine Karte der Stalker Welt zum an die Wand hängen, ein kleiner Pin, das Stalker Buch zum Lesen, eine Bonus DVD und natürlich das Spiel.....​ 

Mfg​


----------



## boss3D (3. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Rede nicht so lange um den heißen Brei herum. Wir wollen endlich Ingame-Screens sehen und wissen, wie gut das Spiel mit max. Settings, AA/AF, DX10 und der höchstmöglichen Auflösung läuft ...  

Ich lasse es mir dann am Montag von meinem Opa kaufen _(bin erst 16)_. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## doceddy (3. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Die Box sieht echt geil aus ( besonders von hinten  ). Wird perfekt zu meiner Alu-Stalker-CE-Box aus England passen.


----------



## SkastYX (3. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Tja mein lieber, ich bin endlich 18

Muss mal sehen, möchte erstmal den ersten Teil durchspielen und wenn mir das dann zugesagt hat hole ich mir den zweiten.

Trotzdem bin ich schon gespannt auf deine Infos


----------



## push@max (3. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Boah, hab den Release voll verpennt 

Mich würden auch paar Screens brennend interessieren, vor allem wie die Grafik nun aussieht.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (3. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Nun schimpft doch nicht gleich mit mir.....

Ob Relase heute ist, weis ich nicht, aber da ich eine Videothek mit Spieleverleih mein eigen nennen darf, habe ich es heute geliefert bekommen..

Also, habe es angespielt.....

Vista 64, DirektX10, alles auf Maximum, Auflösung 1680x1050.....sieht genial aus 

Aber seht selbst.....(Die Bilder habe ich etwas verkleinert....wegen besseren upload...halt DSL light...)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das war der erste Rundgang....das intro dauert nur rund 30sec....

Wenn mein kleiner im Bett ist, dann gehts richtig los....

Neue Screenshots gibt es natürlich auch...

Mfg


----------



## SkastYX (3. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Das sieht doch von der Stimmung ganz nett aus, auch wenn mir die Texturen ein wenig unscharf vorkommen.


----------



## Gast3737 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Danke für die ersten Impressionen! ich auch haben will...


----------



## riedochs (3. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Scheinbar gibt es hiervon wiedermal 2 Versionen:

Eine ab 16 (Austria / Deutschland) und eine 18 Version (US).


----------



## boss3D (3. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Jetzt kann ich es erst recht nicht mehr abwarten ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## AMDSpider (3. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Was, Stalker Clear Sky ist erhältlich? Äh jetzt schon...? 
Wow! 
Komplett vergessen darauf. Das ist aber ein Addon und kein Stalker 2, oder?
Na dann wünsche ich Dir viel Spass mit dem Game!

Hier ein paar Impressionen von der fantastischen Endzeit-Atmosphäre, und den nun viel dichteren Wäldern und Gebüschen:
IGN: S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky Pictures (PC) Full Size 2528395

IGN: S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky Screenshots (PC) Full Size 2515179

IGN: S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky Screenshots (PC) Full Size 2503598

Good Hunting, Stalker!

Vergiss nicht, dass die Engine die selbe wie beim Original Stalker ist, Du kannst wieder die fantastischen Wettermods installieren, damit die Nächte schön dunkel und nebelig sind (im Original-Stalker merkt man ohne Mod nichtmal, das überhaupt Nacht ist, sieht aus als ob ein Regen aufziehen würde und ist fast taghell).


----------



## push@max (3. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ob Relase heute ist, weis ich nicht, aber da ich eine Videothek mit Spieleverleih mein eigen nennen darf, habe ich es heute geliefert bekommen..



Einer meiner Traumberufe...alle DVD's mit Games für alle Konsolen usw. zu haben 

Ist mir aber auch bei uns aufgefallen, dass die Games meistens 1-2 Tage fürher da sind und Filme bis zu einer Woche! Kannst Du mir sagen wieso?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (3. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



SkastYX schrieb:


> Das sieht doch von der Stimmung ganz nett aus, auch wenn mir die Texturen ein wenig unscharf vorkommen.


 
Das ist mir auch aufgefallen....entweder liegt es am "Fernsicht Schalter", weil der steht ganz links....oder am Treiber....ich habe den neuen Beta Treiber darauf.....



riedochs schrieb:


> Scheinbar gibt es hiervon wiedermal 2 Versionen:
> 
> Eine ab 16 (Austria / Deutschland) und eine 18 Version (US).


 
Die Version ist eine §14 Deutsche Orginal Version ungekürzt !!!!! Und keine US....Kann sein das die sich nicht lange im Regal halten wird bevor wieder irgendwelche selbsternannten "Erwachsenenschützer" auftauchen....




AMDSpider schrieb:


> Was, Stalker Clear Sky ist erhältlich? Äh jetzt schon...?
> Wow!
> Komplett vergessen darauf. Das ist aber ein Addon und kein Stalker 2, oder?
> .


 
Nein ! Das ist kein Addon sondern ein eigenständiges Spiel...die Vorgeschichte....Also Stalker 2 oder 0,5 ???


----------



## riedochs (3. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Die Version ist eine §14 Deutsche Orginal Version ungekürzt !!!!! Und keine US....Kann sein das die sich nicht lange im Regal halten wird bevor wieder irgendwelche selbsternannten "Erwachsenenschützer" auftauchen....




Ich habs nur bei Gameware.at gesehen. Muss ich morgen doch mal zum Blödelmarkt fahren.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (3. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



push@max schrieb:


> Einer meiner Traumberufe...alle DVD's mit Games für alle Konsolen usw. zu haben
> 
> Ist mir aber auch bei uns aufgefallen, dass die Games meistens 1-2 Tage fürher da sind und Filme bis zu einer Woche! Kannst Du mir sagen wieso?


 

Das liegt am Vertrieb.....Der Hersteller schickt es zum Großhandel....der zu den Zwischenhändlern....und dann zu den Endhändlern....

Ich bekomme die Spiele direkt vom Großhändler....dadurch geht es schneller....( Vertriebs- und Verpackungswege dauern halt....)

Mfg


----------



## push@max (3. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Was für eine Videothek hast Du? Bei mir gibts die World Of Video Kette...neue Sachen kosten 1,50€ und alte 0,75€...wie schauts bei Dir aus wenn ich fragen darf

Ich weiss Offtopic, geht aber schnell


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (3. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



push@max schrieb:


> Was für eine Videothek hast Du? Bei mir gibts die World Of Video Kette...neue Sachen kosten 1,50€ und alte 0,75€...wie schauts bei Dir aus wenn ich fragen darf
> 
> Ich weiss Offtopic, geht aber schnell



  Ich habe eine sogenannte "Familienvideothek"....das heißt Kinder und Jugendliche dürfen rein....da die "Erwachsenen" Titel seperat sind....Mein Laden heißt "Film Ab!!!".....ich gehöre keiner Kette an....und neue Titel kosten 1,60...  Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Also, auf der Bonus CD sind Wallpaper, die Stalker Spielmusik, Interviews um Zusätzliche Musik extra Komponiert etc.

Und noch ein paar Screens....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Soll ich noch weitere Posten ????

Mfg


----------



## Uziflator (4. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Will ich auch haben dachte aber kommt ers in 5 Jahren oder so!
Wie der erste Teil.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (4. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

den ersten Patch gibt es auch bereits


----------



## STSLeon (4. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Ist es eigentlich so bockschwer wie die Previews alle sagen? Wie sieht es aus mit Abstürzen und Bugs? Der erste teil hat mir eigentlich gut gefallen aber aufgrund diverser Macken (lange Laufwege) hab ich ihn zwar zu Ende gespielt und dann nie wieder


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



STSLeon schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich so bockschwer wie die Previews alle sagen? Wie sieht es aus mit Abstürzen und Bugs? Der erste teil hat mir eigentlich gut gefallen aber aufgrund diverser Macken (lange Laufwege) hab ich ihn zwar zu Ende gespielt und dann nie wieder


 

Wie mir aufgefallen ist, hat Stalker scheinbar bei der Installation einen Patch automatisch runtergeladen....jeden fals steht einer im Verzeichnis....

Ich habe jetzt den ersten Part "Clear Sky" durch und bin jetzt in Kordon....
Es war eher etwas langweilig, wenig Abwechslung endlose Graslandschaften und Sümpfe, wenig Gebäude..... 

Der Computer gibt die ganze Zeit über NPC`s Hilfstellung zur Steuerung und Bedienung.....ich nehme an, dass das Ruhig angehen Absicht ist.....

Die einzige Aufgabe ist, die Banditen von verschiedenen Orten in den Sümpfen zu verjagen.....wobei man von der Clear Sky Fraktion ordentlich Unterstützung bekommt und nicht immer alleine vor 10 Gegnern steht......

Zum Reisen....an einigen Schlüsselpunkten stehen Führer die einen Blitzschnell zu einem entfernten Ort transportieren.....eine Erhebliche Verbesserung.....einige längere Laufwege gibt es trotzdem noch....aber nicht mehr so schlimm wie beim ersten Teil......

Bugs, oder Abstürtze hatte ich nicht.....auch keine Grafikfehler...

Auf einigen Fotos sehen die Texturen so verwaschen aus.....das liegt daran, das in der höchsten Auflösung jeder einzelne Zweig oder Grashalm dargestellt wird, auch in weiteren Entfernungen.....die bewegen sich im Wind und die Sonne bricht sich darin.....das wirkt allerdings aus der Entfernung unruihg und Verwaschen.....

Mfg


----------



## mad1977 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Wie sieht es mit der multicore unterstuetzung aus?


----------



## Triple-Y (4. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

kannste mal was zur Hardware voraussetzung sagen?? spielst du auf max Quali? mit welcher hardware?

reicht noch ein X2 5200+  + 9600gt aus? würde mir sonst gleich noch den X4 9850 bestellen ^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

*Mein System*


Windows Vista64
Intel E6750 2,6@3,6Ghz
4x 1GB OCZ Flex @900Mhz
Point of View GTX260 @734/1501/1268
Ich spiele in 1680x1050 mit AF voll und alles auf Max


Folgende Systemvorraussetzungen stehen auf der Packung:

*Empfohlende Konfig*

Core 2Duo E6400 oder AMD64 X2 4200+
1,5 GB Ram
10GB Festplattenspeicher
Grafikkarte mit 256MB - 8800GT/HD2900XT
Mfg


----------



## Heroman_overall (4. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Is ja krass das spiel erscheint morgen offiziell und der erst Patch ist schon erhältlich. Die Pic`s sehen super aus freu mich wenn ich das Game morgen auch mein eigen nennen darf und das Wochenende ist erstmal schön verplant. Hoff die Atmosphäre und das Gameplay ist wie im ersten Teil, dann wird das spiel wieder der hamma werden.


----------



## push@max (4. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Mein System*
> 
> 
> Windows Vista64
> ...



übelster Zocker-Rechner  kein Wunder das da alles auf voll läuft und die Grafik sieht schon sehr gut aus muss ich sagen.

Das mit Patch ist natürlich lächerlich, es werden sicherlich wieder viele folgen.


----------



## y33H@ (4. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Ohne die 4 GiB würde das Spiel kaum laufen ... und mach mal 4x TSSA im Treiber an - gute Nacht 

cYa


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Ohne die 4 GiB würde das Spiel kaum laufen ... und mach mal 4x TSSA im Treiber an - gute Nacht
> 
> cYa


 

Wie kommst Du denn zu der Erkenntnis ????

In meinem Treiber und im Spiel steht alles auf Max....

Ob das nun an 4 GB liegt, kann ich nicht sagen....ich nehme jetzt nicht extra 2 raus....

Nicht allen Meldungen glauben, würde ich sagen....ich Spiele es schließlich Ruckelfrei..........

Mfg


----------



## DanielX (4. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Wieviel Antialiaising hast du eingestellt, sieht fast nach 0 aus, oder liegt das nur an den Bildern?


----------



## mad1977 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

hi

denke mal unter Vista 64 sollte man schon 4 Gb dran haben. waer echt ratsam. erstens bekommt vista den rachen nicht voll. und denn noch nen game dazu. da wird es eng mit 2gb.
bei xp wuerde das reichen.


----------



## y33H@ (4. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

*@ Rosstaeuscher*

Ich habe die final ne Stunde gezockt unter Vista x64. Mit 2 GiB ruckelts oft ziemlich übel.

*@ DanielX*

Ingame-AA zieht bei dynamischer Beleuchtung nicht. Bei ner Geforce funzt aber erzwungenes Treiber-MSAA bzw. TAA. SSAA geht per nHancer. Alle Modi haben aber ein Problem - Stalker läuft noch mieser.

cYa


----------



## boss3D (4. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Bei ner Geforce funzt aber erzwungenes Treiber-MSAA bzw. TAA. SSAA geht per nHancer.


Wie sieht die Sache denn bei den Radeons aus? "Erkennt" das Spiel AA, wenn ich es im CCC aktiviere?


y33H@ schrieb:


> Alle Modi haben aber ein Problem - Stalker läuft noch mieser.


Deine Aussage stimmt vielleicht vom Sachgehalt her, aber dennoch musst du nicht immer alles gleich so negativ ausdrücken ...
Ein gut gemeinter Rat: Versuche manche Dinge so zu sagen, dass der Sachgehalt rüber kommt, du den Leuten aber nicht die Freude verdirbst.  

"Noch mieser" würde nämlich bedeuten, dass es selbst ohne AA schon mies laufen würde und das tut es bestimmt nicht auf einem aktuellen HighEnd-System.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## y33H@ (4. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Es läuft bereits ohne AA mies. Oder würdest du häufig unter (!) 30 Fps in 1.680 @ DX10 (no AA/AF) nicht als mies bezeichnen [mit ner GTX+ samt Shader-OC auf satte 2,3 GHz]? Ich schon. Mit AA fast unspielbar. Benches folgen morgen auf der Mainpage. Dann kann ich auch was zu den Radeons sagen.

cYa


----------



## boss3D (4. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Es läuft bereits ohne AA mies. Oder würdest du häufig unter (!) 30 Fps in 1.680 @ DX10 (no AA/AF) nicht als mies bezeichnen [mit ner GTX+ samt Shader-OC auf satte 2,3 GHz]?


Ja, das würde ich auch als "mies" bezeichnen, aber eine 9800 GTX+ ist für mich keine HighEnd-Karte und ich schrieb ja, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass Clear Sky auf einem HighEnd Rechner nicht flüssig läuft.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## y33H@ (4. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Das, was die GTX+ @ 2,3 GHz Shader leistet, knallt ne GTX 260 weg  Allerdings krankt die GTX+ an ihren nur 512 MiByte. Clear Sky schluckt VRAM wie blöde. Auf ner GTX 280 hast du ohne (!) AA mit DX10 @ max. sicherlich deine 40 Fps (was auch nicht komplett flüssig wäre) - mit FSAA ist da aber auch Ende. Aber was rede ich, morgen sehe ichs ja 

cYa


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Es läuft bereits ohne AA mies. Oder würdest du häufig unter (!) 30 Fps in 1.680 @ DX10 (no AA/AF) nicht als mies bezeichnen [mit ner GTX+ samt Shader-OC auf satte 2,3 GHz]? Ich schon. Mit AA fast unspielbar. Benches folgen morgen auf der Mainpage. Dann kann ich auch was zu den Radeons sagen.
> 
> cYa


 

Also, wenn ich Deine Aussagen so zusammen zähle....dann kommt es mir vor, als ob Du mich als "Lügner" hinstellen willst....

Du glaubst es mir scheinbar nicht, aber ich Zocke nun mal in 1680x1050 mit Dynamischer Beleuchtung, AF auf Anschlag und allen Details auf Max.

Womit Benchst Du denn ???

Ich kann den Bench ja mit meinem System auch mal machen....nur so zum Vergleich....


*Hier das habe ich aus der Stalker Readme gezogen:*

*SYSTEMANFORDERUNGEN*
*MINIMALE SYSTEMANFORDERUNGEN:
*Microsoft® Windows® XP (Service Pack 2)/Microsoft® Windows® 2000 SP4
Prozessor: Intel Pentium 4 2.0 GHz / AMD XP 2200+
512 MB RAM
10 GB freier Platz auf der Festplatte
128 MB DirectX® 8.0 kompatible Grafikkarte / nVIDIA® GeForce™ 5700 / ATI Radeon® 9600
DirectX® 9 kompatible Soundkarte
LAN-/Internetverbindung mit hohen Kabel-/DSL-Geschwindigkeiten für den Mehrspielermodus
Tastatur, Maus

*EMPFOHLENE SYSTEMANFORDERUNGEN:
*Microsoft® Windows® XP (Service Pack 2) / Microsoft® Windows® 2000 SP4
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 / AMD 64 X2 4200+
1.5 GB RAM
10 GB freier Platz auf der Festplatte
256 MB DirectX® 9.0c kompatible Grafikkarte / nVIDIA® GeForce™ 7900 / ATI Radeon® X1950
DirectX® 9 kompatible Soundkarte
LAN-/Internetverbindung mit hohen T1+/Kabel-/DSL-Geschwindigkeiten für den Mehrspielermodus
Tastatur, Maus

*OPTIMALE SYSTEMANFORDERUNGEN:
*Microsoft® Windows® XP (Service Pack 2)/Microsoft® Windows® 2000 SP4
Prozessor: Intel Core2 Duo E6700 / AMD 64 X2 5200+
2 GB RAM
10 GB freier Platz auf der Festplatte
512 MB DirectX® 9.0c kompatible Grafikkarte / nVIDIA® GeForce™ 8800 / ATI Radeon® X2800
DirectX® 9 kompatible Soundkarte
LAN-/Internetverbindung mit hohen T1+/Kabel-/DSL-Geschwindigkeiten für den Mehrspielermodus
Tastatur, Maus

*EXTREME SYSTEMANFORDERUNGEN
* 
Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Vista (Service Pack 1 erforderlich)
Prozessortyp: Intel Core2 Duo E8500 / AMD 64 X2 6000+
4 GB RAM
10 GB freier Festplattenspeicher
DirectX(R) 10 kompatible Grafikkarte mit 512 MB RAM / nVIDIA® GeForceT 9800 GX2 / ATI Radeon® HD 3870 X2
DirectX(R) 9  kompatible Soundkarte
Netzwerk-/Internetverbindung mit geringer Latenzzeit und Kabel-/T1+-/DSL-Geschwindigkeit für Mehrspielerpartien
Tastatur, Maus

Hinweis: Das empfohlene System bietet ein optimales Spielerlebnis im Einzelspielermodus und im Mehrspielermodus mit bis zu 4 Spielen bei mittlerer Kartengröße



Außerdem hat Stalker mir gleich einen Patch installiert....vielleicht liegt es auch daran....

Vielleicht muss ich mich ja jetzt auch "entschuldigen", dass das Spiel bei mir einwandfrei läuft.....und ich damit Deine "Festgelegte" Meinung nicht teilen kann....

Du solltes vielleicht nicht gleich immer alles schlecht Reden....Du must das Spiel ja nicht mögen, aber deshalb must Du ja den anderen nicht den Spaß verderben.....

Ich wollte hier eigentlich nur mal einen ersten Eindruck von der Auslieferungsversion bringen, da ich in der glücklichen Lage war, das Spiel vor dem Relase Termin bereits zu bekommen....

Mfg


----------



## y33H@ (5. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

*@ Rosstaeuscher*

Wir haben wohl n anderes Verlangen nach Fps. Zudem spreche ich von anspruchsvolle(re)n Szenen  btw ist deine GTX 260 mit OC verdammt flott. Und wie ich sagte - mit ner ähnlich schnellen 280er läuft Clear Sky sicherlich rechtsmooth - also nix mit "Lügner". Zudem kannst du meinen Bench wohl kaum machen, da du das Savegame nicht hast. Wieviel Fps hast du direkt nach dem Intro, wo du in dem Raum stehst?

btw finde ich, das SoC eines der geilsten Spiele der letzten Jahre war und habe mich daher mit Freude auf die CS-Testversion gestürzt. Ergo bin ich auch glücklich (naja, außer, dass es noch ziemlich buggy ist, auch mit Patch. Aber das ist man als PCler ja gewöhnt).

cYa


----------



## boss3D (5. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Beruhigt euch wieder Leute. Dass "y33H@" leicht dazu neigt, alles sehr negativ auszudrücken, ist ja kein Geheimnis, aber was er sagt, stimmt auf jeden Fall.  

Eben habe ich auf der Main den Artikel gesehen, wo eine 8800 GTX sogar unter DX9 mit AA/AF kapituliert. Da kann ich mir auf jeden Fall vorstellen, dass eine 9800 GTX+ das unter DX10 ebenfalls tut.

Aber ein paar Fragen hätte ich zu dem Artikel:
1.) Wie war das mit dem "32x AF" genau. Ihr multipliziert das normale 16x AF mit 2, aber, wo kommt der 2er her?
2.) Wie kann ich auch auf einer Radeon HD4870 4x AA / 16x AF einstellen?
3.) Wenn ich das ^^ im CCC mache, erkennt Clear Sky die Einstellungen?
4.) Welches AA ist das, das man im CCC aktivieren kann? Nicht FSAA, oder?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



y33H@ schrieb:


> *@ Rosstaeuscher*
> 
> Wir haben wohl n anderes Verlangen nach Fps. Zudem spreche ich von anspruchsvolle(re)n Szenen  btw ist deine GTX 260 mit OC verdammt flott. Und wie ich sagte - mit ner ähnlich schnellen 280er läuft Clear Sky sicherlich rechtsmooth - also nix mit "Lügner". Zudem kannst du meinen Bench wohl kaum machen, da du das Savegame nicht hast. Wieviel Fps hast du direkt nach dem Intro, wo du in dem Raum stehst?
> 
> ...


 

10...9...8...7.........2...1.... tief Luftholen 

Schwamm drüber.....

Mich hat gestern auch ein Bug erwischt....aber haben wir wirklich etwas anderes erwartet ???? 

Die FPS kriegst Du heute abend.....muss erst einmal ein bischen arbeiten 

Mfg


----------



## Driver (5. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

@Rosstaeuscher

erstmal danke für deine Impressionen, Bilder und deine Mühe.

Ich finde es zunächst, beeindruckend, wie du DDR2-Speicher auf 900Mhz bringst. Ist ein neuer Rekord 

Kannst du auch in der Auflösung 1920x1200 testen?
Reicht deiner Ansicht nach eine 8800GTS G92 aus für 1680x1050 mit 2xAA und 8xAF?


----------



## boss3D (5. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



Driver schrieb:


> Ich finde es zunächst, beeindruckend, wie du DDR2-Speicher auf 900Mhz bringst. Ist ein neuer Rekord


Habe ich was verpasst? So gut, wie jeder DDR2 800 macht problemlos 900 MHz mit. Sogar manche DDR2 667 schaffen das. Von Rekord kann keine Rede sein.  


Driver schrieb:


> Reicht deiner Ansicht nach eine 8800GTS G92 aus für 1680x1050 mit 2xAA und 8xAF?


Hängt davon ab, welche Settings du wählst ... 
Alles auf Max. ist bestimmt nicht drinnen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Driver (5. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

ddr2-800 läuft aber mit 400mhz. dein speicher läuft also auf 450mhz oder ddr2-900. aber nicht 900 mhz. sowas gibt es nicht.

ich werds mal ausprobieren, wie das game läuft. notfalls kann ich was takten oder eben eine gtx260 kaufen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



Driver schrieb:


> @Rosstaeuscher
> 
> erstmal danke für deine Impressionen, Bilder und deine Mühe.
> 
> ...


 

Gern geschehen...

Gerechnet wir aber 2x 450Mhz = 900Mhz .... ist also richtig .... die Hersteller geben es auch immer so an....alles andere sorgt nur für Verwirrung...

....interessant wir es wenn ich den Speicher auf 2,4V mit 5.5.5.15 einstelle und den Teiler auf 2.4 stelle .... dann läuft er mit 1080Mhz ( 2x 540 )  .... da der Speicher an meiner Wasserkühlung ( OCZ Flex hat Werksseitig Wasserkühlungsanschlüsse ) hängt ist das Temperaturtechnisch ja kein Problem .... OCZ Garantiert sogar das der Speicher ohne Probleme über 1200MHZ ( 2x 600 ) laufen soll .....das geht nur leider mit dem Teiler nicht.....und mein E6750 läuft leider nicht mehr Stabil über 3,6Ghz... Prime Fehler.....

Ich denke alles auf Max ohne AA und AF und Dynamischer Beleuchtung sollte gehen....die 512MB der GTS ist der Flaschenhals....

In der 1900er Auflösung könnte ich zwar an meinem Fernseher testen....nur dann mus ich den Berg zum Propheten tragen...

Mfg


----------



## boss3D (5. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



Driver schrieb:


> ddr2-800 läuft aber mit 400mhz. dein speicher läuft also auf 450mhz oder ddr2-900. aber nicht 900 mhz. sowas gibt es nicht.


Egal, wie man das sieht, Rekord gibt es hier keinen ...  

Ich hole mir mein Clear Sky in 10 Minuten beim MM.   


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> und mein E6750 läuft leider nicht mehr Stabil über 3,6Ghz... Prime Fehler.....


Was ist denn passiert? Der kann doch nicht von einem Tag auf den anderen schlapp machen. Hast du schon mal die VCore minimal erhöht?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (5. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

So, ich habe es mir jetzt geholt, aber irgendwie gibt es ein Problem mit DX10.
Ich kann im Game nirgends zwischen DX9 und DX10 umschalten und auch die halben Einstellungen kann ich nicht verändern. Fraps sagt mir, dass ich das Game im DX9-Modus laufen habe.
Kann mir bitte jemand verraten, wie ich es im DX10 Modus starte?
Unter "Start > Spiele" ist Clear Sky ja leider nicht drinnen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## Jack Carver (5. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Hallo Leute,
ich habs heute bei nem Kumpel gezockt auf nem C2D E6850, 2Gig RAM und ner GTX 260@ 680/linked shader/1200. Das ganze auf 1280x1024 alles max und es läuft meistens ziemlich flott aber sogar in der Auflösung wirs manchmal schwammig und das bei der Hardware. Das sieht auch nicht so gut aus wie Crysis m.E. frisst aber noch mehr Hardware. Schätze mal das ist noch nicht sonderlich gut optimiert und mit dem zweiten Patch erwart ich mal dass das dann schon besser abgeht. Ansonsten packt einen sofort wieder das alte STALKER Fieber .

Alles in allem geiles Game, das deutlich besser aussieht als der erste Teil, die Engine für das was sie leistet, allerdings grottig optimiert ist und das wird sich schon noch bessern.


Gruß Marcus


----------



## y33H@ (5. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Neue Screenshots *DX9 vs. DX10* 

*@ boss3D*

Hast du den Day-One-Patch drauf? Lies mal den Link oben, da stehen die Unterschiede.

cYa


----------



## boss3D (5. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



y33H@ schrieb:


> *@ boss3D*
> 
> Hast du den Day-One-Patch drauf? Lies mal den Link oben, da stehen die Unterschiede.


Ja, den Patch habe ich installiert, aber, immer, wenn ich das Game starte, ist es automatisch DX9. Wo stellt ihr auf DX10 um?  

*[Edit]*
Aus mir unbekannten Gründen startete Clear Sky jetzt endlich im DX10 Modus.  
Trotzdem habe ich immer noch eine Frage, deren Antwort mich brennend interessiert:
Wie aktiviert man auf einer HD4870 4x FSAA, sodass dieses auch vom Game übernommen wird?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Heroman_overall (5. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Du musst das spiel mit vista starten und ne Dx 10 Grafikkarte haben dann hast automatisch den Dx 10 Modus und kannst alles verändern. Wennst nur mit Win Xp/Pro startest hast nur Dx 9 und kannst nicht alles einstellen


----------



## y33H@ (5. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

*@ boss3D*

Wenn es per Treiber nicht geht, hast du Pech gehabt. Evt. mal die Exe in den Namen der Shadow-of-Chernobly-Exe ändern. Mach mal 8x TSSA an, MSAA sieht man eh kaum.

cYa


----------



## boss3D (5. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



y33H@ schrieb:


> *@ boss3D*
> 
> Wenn es per Treiber nicht geht, hast du Pech gehabt. Evt. mal die Exe in den Namen der Shadow-of-Chernobly-Exe ändern. Mach mal 8x TSSA an, MSAA sieht man eh kaum.


Also stimmt meine Vermutung möglicherweise. Wenn ich im CCC 8x AA einstelle, ist die Performance schlechter, als, wie wenn ich 2x AA einstelle. Also muss das Spiel AA praktisch erkennen ...  


Heroman_overall schrieb:


> Du musst das spiel mit vista starten und ne Dx 10 Grafikkarte haben dann hast automatisch den Dx 10 Modus und kannst alles verändern. Wennst nur mit Win Xp/Pro startest hast nur Dx 9 und kannst nicht alles einstellen


Habe ich alles, wie ein Blick in meine Signatur verrät. Hauptsache es startet jetzt im DX10-Modus. Momentan habe ich noch ununterbrochen Bluescreens, die durch den Catalyst 8.8 WHQL verursacht werden, aber ich bin gerade dabei, mir den Catalyst 8.54 _(vermutlich die Beta des 8.9er)_ zu saugen ...
^^ Wenn der auch nichts bringt, muss wieder der Catalyst 8.7 drauf.

Danke für die Antworten.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (5. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

habe eine erkentnisse gemacht bei mir zeigt fraps erst an das das spiel dx10 wenn erweiterte dynamische beleuchteung der objekte an ist alles darunter zeigt er mit dx9 an bei mir sinkt di eleistung dann auch extremm
also weiß nit ist halt ******* das ich das spiel nicht alles aufs höchste spielen kann meine graka ist übertaktet mhhm kauf mir vllt jetz die gtx280


----------



## moddingfreaX (5. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Boah ne, das wird wieder was daran zu kommen! 
Ich hasse mein Alter 
Naja, muss ich halt meinen 18-jährigen Kumpel anbetteln mit mir in die Stadt zu gehen!


----------



## push@max (5. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Boah ne, das wird wieder was daran zu kommen!
> Ich hasse mein Alter
> Naja, muss ich halt meinen 18-jährigen Kumpel anbetteln mit mir in die Stadt zu gehen!



Auf mich kamen letzte Woche zwei ca.11 Jährige bei Saturn zu und haben mich gefragt, ob ich Ihnen Crysis kaufen würden...ich habe verneint, weil die sahen irgendwie gefährdet aus


----------



## moddingfreaX (5. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Ja genau, sowas kenn ich! Da wollte doch tatsächlich ein kleiner Bub Assassins Creed haben 
Naja, da ich ja nichtz böse bin, habe ich das natürlich gemacht. Nur die Frau bei Karstadt an der Kasse hat was komisch geguckt als dieser Junge fragte wie viel es kostet! 

Naja, ansonsten sag ich nem Obdachlosen im Bonner Loch er kriegt ne Flasche Berentzen, wenn ers mir holt! Dann macht der das auch!


----------



## DenniRauch (5. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Naja, ansonsten sag ich nem Obdachlosen im Bonner Loch er kriegt ne Flasche Berentzen, wenn ers mir holt! Dann macht der das auch!


----------



## boss3D (5. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Naja, muss ich halt meinen 18-jährigen Kumpel anbetteln mit mir in die Stadt zu gehen!


War bei mir genauso, aber mit dem Unterschied, dass mein Kumpel nur auf dem Papier 18 ist ...  


push@max schrieb:


> Auf mich kamen letzte Woche zwei ca.11 Jährige bei Saturn zu und haben mich gefragt, ob ich Ihnen Crysis kaufen würden...ich habe verneint, weil die sahen irgendwie gefährdet aus


Sowas passiert mir beim MediaMarkt auch öfters mal ... 

@ Rosstaeuscher
Wie genau war das mit deinem E6750, der plötzlich nicht mehr mit 3.6 GHz stabil laufen will? Will der das seit der Clear Sky Installation nicht mehr, oder hat der auch schon früher Probleme bereitet? Bei mir ist es jetzt so, dass mein E6750 genau seit der Installation nicht mehr stabil läuft ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (5. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Naja, ansonsten sag ich nem Obdachlosen im Bonner Loch er kriegt ne Flasche Berentzen, wenn ers mir holt! Dann macht der das auch!





Erinnert mich gerade an South Park, da wollten die auch ins Kino, kamen aber nicht rein, also dem Obdachlosen ne Pulle gegeben und gut wars.

Aber wieso bestellst Du dir das nicht im Internet?


----------



## boss3D (5. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

So, endlich konnte ich Clear Sky weitestgehend fehlerfrei auf meinem übertakteten System zocken. Die Performance ist zumindest auf der HD4870 grottig. AA/AF lässt sich sowieso nicht aktivieren, da es ja keinen nHancer für ATi-Grakas gibt. Die Beleuchtung musste ich auf die zweitbeste Auswahlmöglichkeit _(ist jetzt glaube ich "Dynamische Beleuchtung")_ stellen, damit das Spiel nicht an Hardwareüberlastung abstürtzt ...
Selbst mit "nur" Dynamischer Beleuchtung, DX10 und sonst alles auf Max. läuft das Spiel durchschnittlich mit 15 FPS.  
Hier erwarte ich mir von kommenden Patches und dem Catalyst 8.9 eine deutliche Performancesteigerung!

Ach ja, wo wir gerade beim Catalyst sind:
Ich musste den 8.7er wieder installieren, um Clear Sky überhaupt spielen zu können, da es mit dem 8.8er am laufenden band Bluescreens produzierte.

Ein kleines Problem habe ich noch mit dem Sound und ich hoffe, dass ihr eine Lösung wisst:
Die Monitorlautsprecher sind auf maximale Lautstärke gestellt und auch im Spiel selbst habe ich unter Sound alles so laut, wie möglich eingestellt. Dennoch sehe ich nur, dass die Charaktere ihre Lippen bewegen, aber ich höre nicht, was sie sagen, da ihre Stimmen extrem leise sind. Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht, ob ich "EAX", oder "Dynamischer Sound" aktivieren muss, oder beides. Jedenfalls nutze ich die Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music ...
*Also, was muss ich alles einstellen, damit ich die Leute auch reden höre *_(manche höre ich , aber die meisten nicht)_*?*

MfG, boss3D


----------



## AcidJedi303 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

So, hab die CE dann auch mal bekommen und gleich installiert, gepacht und ne Runde gespielt. 

Folgendes System:
Core2Quad Q9550@3200
Asus Maximus II Formula (P45)
4,0 GB DDR2-1000 (OCZ Reaper)
GeForce GTX280@650/1300/1150 (177.92)
Vista32

Einstellungen Clear Sky:
1980x1080 DX10, Erw.Dyn.Bel. der Objekte (da sind dann alle Renderfeatures drin)
Alle erweiterten Optionen an bzw. Max.

Läuft gut aber rennt nicht unbedingt (hab leider kein Fraps drauf, sonst könnt ich ein paar fps posten). Einige matschige Texturen sind mir bereits untergekommen. Ich will aber mit dem Gesamturteil warten, bis ich weiter im Spiel voran gekommen bin. Das Startgebiet (Sümpfe) macht optisch nicht sehr viel her.

Hauptgrund meines Postings: Clear Sky hat KEINE MEHRKERNUNTERSTÜTZUNG! Hab CoreTemp 0.99.3 immer laufen und sehe die Temps und Loads auf dem Display der G15: "Core 0" liegt zwischen 90-100%, "Core 1" und "Core 2" max 2% Load - wenigstens nimmt "Core 4" mal 10%, ganz selten max. 20% Load.

Find ich bei einem Game Anno 2008 recht dürftig! 

BTW: Warum in der wirklich tollen Stahlbox das 3. Buch der Stalker-Serie drin ist, hab ich noch nicht kapiert  werd mir deswegen gewiss nicht den ersten Teil holen


----------



## boss3D (5. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



AcidJedi303 schrieb:


> Das Startgebiet (Sümpfe) macht optisch nicht sehr viel her.


Außer dem ersten Lager der Clear Sky Fraktion kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Das Gebiet außerhalb des optisch beeindruckenden Lagers sieht sehr dürftig aus ...


AcidJedi303 schrieb:


> Läuft gut aber rennt nicht unbedingt


Heiß das jetzt, dass es funktioniert, aber nicht ganz flüssig läuft?


AcidJedi303 schrieb:


> Hauptgrund meines Postings: Clear Sky hat KEINE MEHRKERNUNTERSTÜTZUNG!


Ja und? Was ist da jetzt das besondere dran? Auch im Jahre 2008 ist es schon viel, wenn von 100 Games 10 eine ordentliche Mehrkernunterstützung bieten. Aktuell fährt man meiner Meinung nach immer noch mit einem Dual-Core am besten ...  

Weiß denn hier ...


boss3D schrieb:


> Ein kleines Problem habe ich noch mit dem Sound und ich hoffe, dass ihr eine Lösung wisst:
> Die Monitorlautsprecher sind auf maximale Lautstärke gestellt und auch im Spiel selbst habe ich unter Sound alles so laut, wie möglich eingestellt. Dennoch sehe ich nur, dass die Charaktere ihre Lippen bewegen, aber ich höre nicht, was sie sagen, da ihre Stimmen extrem leise sind. Ich weiß jetzt auch nicht, ob ich "EAX", oder "Dynamischer Sound" aktivieren muss, oder beides. Jedenfalls nutze ich die Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music ...
> *Also, was muss ich alles einstellen, damit ich die Leute auch reden höre *_(manche höre ich , aber die meisten nicht)_*?*


... niemand eine Lösung?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



boss3D schrieb:


> @ Rosstaeuscher
> Wie genau war das mit deinem E6750, der plötzlich nicht mehr mit 3.6 GHz stabil laufen will? Will der das seit der Clear Sky Installation nicht mehr, oder hat der auch schon früher Probleme bereitet? Bei mir ist es jetzt so, dass mein E6750 genau seit der Installation nicht mehr stabil läuft ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Ja gut was heißt nicht mehr stabil läuft... 

Wenn ich Ihn höher Takte so auf 3,8 z.b. da wirft Prime trotz Spannungserhöhung Board und und CPU auf 1,5 V nach 5min. Fehler aus...

Der Prozi fährt allerdings auf ohne Spannungserhöhung Board und Prozzi auf 1,425V hoch......und läuft.....aber ob das dann auf dauer Stabil ist ???? Temps sind kein Problem, da Wakü.....




boss3D schrieb:


> So, endlich konnte ich Clear Sky weitestgehend fehlerfrei auf meinem übertakteten System zocken. Die Performance ist zumindest auf der HD4870 grottig. AA/AF lässt sich sowieso nicht aktivieren, da es ja keinen nHancer für ATi-Grakas gibt. Die Beleuchtung musste ich auf die zweitbeste Auswahlmöglichkeit _(ist jetzt glaube ich "Dynamische Beleuchtung")_ stellen, damit das Spiel nicht an Hardwareüberlastung abstürtzt ...
> Selbst mit "nur" Dynamischer Beleuchtung, DX10 und sonst alles auf Max. läuft das Spiel durchschnittlich mit 15 FPS.
> Hier erwarte ich mir von kommenden Patches und dem Catalyst 8.9 eine deutliche Performancesteigerung!
> 
> ...


 
Seltsam....ich habe die XFI Xtreme Gamer und bei mir ist EAX aktiviert....läuft alles bestens....hast Du mal den aktuellen Treiber von der Pcgh CD installiert ????


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



y33H@ schrieb:


> *@ Rosstaeuscher*
> 
> Wieviel Fps hast du direkt nach dem Intro, wo du in dem Raum stehst?
> 
> ...


 

So....jetzt wird es Peinlich....

Ich habe doch glatt übersehen, das es noch die Felder "Erweiterte Dynamische Bleuchtung" gibt...

Ich habe alles auf Max mit AA und AF voll.....dann habe ich nach dem Intro rund 90 fps.....beim Herumlaufen im lager im durchschnitt 45-65 fps.....also alles Bestens.....

ABER......

Schalte ich die "Erweiterte Dynamische Beleuchtung" an....knallt das System auf 18-28 fps runter ........Autsch !!!!

Auch ausschalten von AA und AF brachte keine Spürbare Besserung .....

Hilfe ich brauch wohl SLI.....nur Dumm das ich ein Crossfire Board habe ....

Mfg


----------



## boss3D (5. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Seltsam....ich habe die XFI Xtreme Gamer und bei mir ist EAX aktiviert....läuft alles bestens....hast Du mal den aktuellen Treiber von der Pcgh CD installiert ????


Hast du *NUR EAX* aktiviert, oder Dynamischer Sound *UND EAX*?
Den aktuellen Treiber werde ich mal probieren, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es daran liegt, da alle anderen Spiele auch super klingen.
[Edit] 
Habe eben gesehen, dass ich den aktuellsten Treiber schon installiert habe


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Schalte ich die "Erweiterte Dynamische Beleuchtung" an....knallt das System auf 18-28 fps runter ........Autsch !!!!


Super! Dann muss ich mir wenigstens nicht mehr denken, dass das Game nur auf meiner HD4870 mies laufen würde ...  


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Auch ausschalten von AA und AF brachte keine Spürbare Besserung .....


Wo/Wie hast du AA/AF eigentlich aktiviert? Mit nHancer? Bei den Radeons ist das garnicht möglich.


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Hilfe ich brauch wohl SLI.....nur Dumm das ich ein Crossfire Board habe ....


Hilfe, ich brauche wohl CrossFire ... nur dumm, dass ich ein P45 Board habe ...  

Umsonst werden scheinbar nicht Multi-GPU-Grakas empfohlen. Trotzdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass in Clear Sky eine HD3870 X2 schneller sein soll, als eine HD4870/GTX 260?! Warten wir einfach auf Marc´s Benches ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



> Hast du *NUR EAX* aktiviert, oder Dynamischer Sound *UND EAX*?
> Den aktuellen Treiber werde ich mal probieren, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es daran liegt, da alle anderen Spiele auch super klingen.
> [Edit]
> Habe eben gesehen, dass ich den aktuellsten Treiber schon installiert habe


 
Nur EAX.....Deinstalliere und Installiere den Treiber einfach mal neu....so habe ich das unter XP gemacht, wenn es schwierigkeiten gegeben hatte...dann lief eigentlich wieder alles....



> Wo/Wie hast du AA/AF eigentlich aktiviert? Mit nHancer? Bei den Radeons ist das garnicht möglich.


 
In der Nvidia Systemsteuerung steht es auf "Anwendungsgesteuert"
Und in Stalker habe ich es abgeschaltet.... (Schalter aus / Balken nach links )



> Hilfe, ich brauche wohl CrossFire ... nur dumm, dass ich ein P45 Board habe ...


 
Versteh ich jetzt den Witz nicht...P45 Boards haben doch Crossfire.....




> Umsonst werden scheinbar nicht Multi-GPU-Grakas empfohlen. Trotzdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass in Clear Sky eine HD3870 X2 schneller sein soll, als eine HD4870/GTX 260?! Warten wir einfach auf Marc´s Benches ...


 
Na da bin ich auch gespannt was man für ne Hardware braucht...ist ja schlimmer als bei Crysis...

Off Topic

Vielleicht kannst Du mir ja helfen....

Ich kann mit Firefox 3 auf dieser Seite weder Smileys auswählen noch Zitieren etc.....Ich habe Vista 64

Vorher bei XP hatte ich Firefox 2 und habe auf Firefox 3 ein update gemacht....da ging alles....

Es nervt jetzt alles mit dem I-Explorer zu schreiben.....

Und unter dem Firefox3 Thread bekomme ich irgendwie keine Antwort...


----------



## mad1977 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

hi .

war heut auch schon auf der suche nach stalker.
arbeite und lebe in holland, aber in meinen kaff konnte ich das game noch nicht finden
ist aber meistens so hier, das 1 bis 2 wochen nach dem ralaese das game erst hier in den laeden ist.
hab mir auch schon ueberlegt das ueber steam runterzuladen


----------



## AcidJedi303 (5. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



> Zitat:
> Zitat von AcidJedi303 Beitrag anzeigen
> Läuft gut aber rennt nicht unbedingt
> Heiß das jetzt, dass es funktioniert, aber nicht ganz flüssig läuft?



Richtig. Ruckelt also nicht, keine Popp-Ups. Nur wirklich schnell nenn ich das noch nicht. Maussteuerung bei schnellen Bewegungen stellenweise etwas hakelig, Bewegungen mancher NPCs ebenfalls. Spiele allerdings auch mit hoher Maussensibilität. 



> Zitat:
> Zitat von AcidJedi303 Beitrag anzeigen
> Hauptgrund meines Postings: Clear Sky hat KEINE MEHRKERNUNTERSTÜTZUNG!
> Ja und? Was ist da jetzt das besondere dran? Auch im Jahre 2008 ist es schon viel, wenn von 100 Games 10 eine ordentliche Mehrkernunterstützung bieten. Aktuell fährt man meiner Meinung nach immer noch mit einem Dual-Core am besten ...



Hast schon Recht mit den Dual-Cores... Leider. Allerdings bieten viele Konsolenumsetzungen eine brauchbare Mehrkernunterstützung. Nur die PC-Only-Entwicklungen hängen teilw. hinterher. Wobei ich mir bei meiner erwähnten Lastverteilung auch nicht wirklich vorstellen kann, dass der Dual-Core vernünftig genutzt wird. Tippe eher, Clear Sky skaliert mit der reinen MHz-Höhe. Mal sehen was die ersten Benchs ergeben.


----------



## boss3D (5. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Nur EAX.....Deinstalliere und Installiere den Treiber einfach mal neu....so habe ich das unter XP gemacht, wenn es schwierigkeiten gegeben hatte...dann lief eigentlich wieder alles....


Werde ich morgen mal probieren ...


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> In der Nvidia Systemsteuerung steht es auf "Anwendungsgesteuert"
> Und in Stalker habe ich es abgeschaltet.... (Schalter aus / Balken nach links )


Ich habe im CCC 8x AA / 16x Af eingestellt, aber das Game reagiert sowieso nicht drauf und das AA, das man im Spiel einstellen kann, ist einfach nur grottig. Jedenfalls sehe ich nahezu keinen Unterschied zwischen "aktiviert" und "nicht aktiviert" ...


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Versteh ich jetzt den Witz nicht...P45 Boards haben doch Crossfire.....


CrossFire =! CrossFire. Auf einem P45 Board würden beide Grakas nur mit 8 Lanes angesprochen werden, was zu enormen Performanceeinbußen führen kann. Wenn, dann bräuchte man schon ein X38/X48 Board.


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Off Topic
> 
> Vielleicht kannst Du mir ja helfen....
> 
> ...


Was soll ich da machen? Bei mir funktioniert der Firefox 3.0.1 einwandfrei, ich surfe ja gerade damit. Hast du das Update auf Version 3.0.1 installiert, oder hast du immer noch Version 3.0.0? Zur Not einfach PCGH_Carsten per PN anschreiben ...
Übrigens ist der Internet Explorer 8 Beta 2 schneller, als der Firefox 3.0.1, wieso nervt er dich also?  


AcidJedi303 schrieb:


> Tippe eher, Clear Sky skaliert mit der reinen MHz-Höhe. Mal sehen was die ersten Benchs ergeben.


Darauf tippe ich ebenfalls. Mit meinem E6750 @ 3.6 GHz läuft das Game einigermaßen _(durchschnittlich 15 FPS_), aber, wenn ich ihn runtertakte auf Standardtakt, stürzt das Spiel nach wenigen Sekunden an Hardwareüberlastung ab _(wenn ich alles auf Max. stelle)_.

Wenn nächste Woche meine WaKü da ist, wird erstmal die Graka auf 880/1100 OCt und dann müsste die endlich mal so richtig abgehen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## STSLeon (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Hat Vista nicht allgemein Probleme mit den Creative Karten? Soweit ich weiß gab es da mal haufenweise Stress, weil die Treiber einfach voll für den Popo waren und bestimmte Funktionen nur für Premiumkarten freigeschaltet wurden, obwohl sie auch auf anderen Karten liefen. Dann gab es noch gemoddete Treiber und und und. 

Nachdem was ich hier alles Lese warte ich noch mit Stalker bis ein Patch die Perfomance vernünftig ankurbelt. Scheint mal wieder eher eine Beta, als ein fertiges Spiel zu sein


----------



## boss3D (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



STSLeon schrieb:


> Hat Vista nicht allgemein Probleme mit den Creative Karten? Soweit ich weiß gab es da mal haufenweise Stress, weil die Treiber einfach voll für den Popo waren und bestimmte Funktionen nur für Premiumkarten freigeschaltet wurden, obwohl sie auch auf anderen Karten liefen. Dann gab es noch gemoddete Treiber und und und.


Ich sehe mir das ganze Soundproblem heute nochmal an ...


STSLeon schrieb:


> Scheint mal wieder eher eine Beta, als ein fertiges Spiel zu sein


Es scheint nicht nur so, Clear Sky = eine Beta.  
Die Performance liegt noch weit hinter der von Crysis und das soll schon was heißen. Zum Spielen bin ich aufgrund der ganzen Performance- und Soundprobleme noch garnicht wirklich gekommen. Vermutlich habe ich nur deswegen noch nichts von Bugs mitbekommen.
Jedenfalls werde ich mir die Zeit bis zum Catalyst 8.9 und dem nächsten Patch mit Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl vertreiben ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CrashStyle (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Die Probleme gibt es immer noch! Zwar haben sie neue Treiber für Vista aber da hat sich nix geändert! ( Mit meiner Creative Xtreme Music hatte ich unter XP mehr Funktionen und ging auch alles ) Arbeite jetzt mit dem Onboard Sound und der ist Spitze!


----------



## boss3D (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Ich bin jetzt auf was draufgekommen:
Wenn ich dem Charakter, der mit mir spricht, ins Gesicht schaue, höre ich nicht, was er sagt. Wenn ich ihm allerdings eines, meiner Ohren hinhalte _(also, wenn ich am Charakter vorbeischaue)_, dann höre ich ihn laut und deutlich ...

Woran kann das liegen? Mein Monitor hat zwar auf der Rückseite links und rechts einen Lautsprecher, aber in anderen Spielen höre ich die Charaktere ja auch reden, wenn ich ihnen ins Gesicht schaue. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## STSLeon (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Eventuelle EAX-Specialfeatures? Immerhin ziemlich realistisch. Was für Boxen verwendet du eigentlich? Nur die vom Monitor? Dann solltest du nämlich schleungist Geld in ein ordentliches 2.1 oder größer investieren. Sonst war deine Creative voll für den Popo...

Hast du mal überprüft ob die Soundeinstellungen stimmen? Vielleicht steht die ja wirklich auf 5.1 und dir fehlt der Centerlautsprecher


----------



## boss3D (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



STSLeon schrieb:


> Eventuelle EAX-Specialfeatures? Immerhin ziemlich realistisch. Was für Boxen verwendet du eigentlich? Nur die vom Monitor? Dann solltest du nämlich schleungist Geld in ein ordentliches 2.1 oder größer investieren. Sonst war deine Creative voll für den Popo...


Ursprünglich wollte ich mir auch gleich das Teufel Concept E Magnum holen, allerdings musste ich dieses auf Weihnachten verschieben um meine WaKü finanziell durchzubringen. Ja, ich verwende momentan nur die Lautsprecher des Monitors ...


STSLeon schrieb:


> Hast du mal überprüft ob die Soundeinstellungen stimmen? Vielleicht steht die ja wirklich auf 5.1 und dir fehlt der Centerlautsprecher


Ja, ich habe schon mehrere verschiedene Soundeinstellungen versucht _(allerdings immer 5.1)_, aber immer das gleiche Ergebnis. Was soll ich einstellen, wenn nicht 5.1?
*[Edit]*
Ich habe jetzt mal 2/2.1 eingestellt. Ich teste dann mal ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## STSLeon (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

2 /2.1 müßte die passende Einstellung sein, da er da keinen Ton an den Center und die Rear-Lautsprecher schickt.


----------



## boss3D (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



STSLeon schrieb:


> 2 /2.1 müßte die passende Einstellung sein, da er da keinen Ton an den Center und die Rear-Lautsprecher schickt.


Ja, jetzt funktioniert es super, danke!   
Endlich höre ich die Leute reden.

Also mal eine kleine Zusammenfassung der Performance _(mein Sys. siehe Sig.)_:
> 1680 x 1050
> DX10
> zweitbeste Beleuchtungseinstellung
> AA/AF aus

^^ geschätzte 16 FPS durchschnittlich. Genaue Messungen mit FRAPS folgen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## STSLeon (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Schön, dass es geklappt hat. 

AA/AF aus und trotzdem nur 16 Frames? Das ist ja pervers, da muss ich mit meiner 3870 garnicht erst anfangen zu spielen


----------



## boss3D (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



STSLeon schrieb:


> AA/AF aus und trotzdem nur 16 Frames? Das ist ja pervers, da muss ich mit meiner 3870 garnicht erst anfangen zu spielen


Da war die Graka aber nicht OCt _(also 750/1800)_ ...

Trotzdem kann man wirklich nur sagen: Auf den neuen Radeons _(HD4870/HD4850)_ ist die Performance einfach nur sch***e. Allerdings, was ich so gehört habe, erreicht eine GTX 260 mit den selben Einstellungen auch nicht viel mehr. 

Meine große Hoffnung ist die bestellte WaKü. Wenn ich damit nächste Woche die Graka auf 880/2200 OCn kann, sollte einiges mehr an FPS drinnen sein. Dann noch ein flotter Catalyst 8.9 und ein performancesteigernder Patch drauf und Stalker CS müsste rocken ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Potman (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Ich wollt mir das Spiel auch kaufen aber der Mediamarkt bei mir in der nähe hatte es nicht ... genauso bei einer Videotheke.  Das gibts nicht...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ja, jetzt funktioniert es super, danke!
> Endlich höre ich die Leute reden.
> 
> Also mal eine kleine Zusammenfassung der Performance _(mein Sys. siehe Sig.)_:
> ...




Na Super das es funktioniert.....

Aber mit Deiner Performance machst Du mich fertig....

Welche Beleuchtung hast Du eingestellt ??????

So habe ich das Spiel eingestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich erreiche damit 55-80 fps.....der niedrigste Wert den ich gesehen habe war 45 fps....

Sobald ich die Beleuchtung auf höchste Stufe Stelle bricht das System auf 18 bis 28 fps ein............der Unterschied ist enorm.....

Mfg


----------



## PCTom (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Na Super das es funktioniert.....
> 
> Aber mit Deiner Performance machst Du mich fertig....
> 
> ...


jep ist so bei mir limit. sogar der nur auf 3,1 GHz laufende Prozzie weil es leider nur EINEN KERN NUTZT  und bei der Graka kommt es echt fast nur auf MHz an da ist der GPU schon fast egal ,lol werd dann die Beleuchtung auch mal runterstellen


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

@all DX10 ISR ERST AKTIVIERT WENN MAN ERWEITERTE DYNAMISCHE BELEUCHTUNG FÜR OBJEKTE EINSCHALTET STEHT SOGAR IN DER BESCHREIBUNG
also kann man nicht sagen das DX10 aktiviert ist wenn man nur erwiterte Dynamische Beleuchtung an hat glaubt mir auch Fraps sind die FPS erst dahinter schwarz wenn ich erweiterte dynamische beleuchtung MIT obekekten einscahlte


----------



## boss3D (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Aber mit Deiner Performance machst Du mich fertig....
> 
> Welche Beleuchtung hast Du eingestellt ??????


Ich habe "Erweiteret dynamische Beleuchtung" (also das zweitbeste) eingestellt = DX10
AA/AF habe ich im Spiel deaktiviert _(Schieberegler nach Links)_ und sonst ist alles auf Maximum gestellt.

Aber selbst unter DX9, was du eingestellt hast, habe ich durchschnittlich nur 22 FPS.

Wie ich schon sagte: Auf den Radeons ist die Performance einfach nur katastrophal!   

MfG, boss3D


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

In der Beschreibung steht bei erwiterter Dynamischer Beleuchtung nutzt alle DX9 Features und bei Erweiterter beleuchtung der objekte steht alles DX9 und neue Features also DX10 und fraps zeigt auch erst an das es DX10 ist wenn ich Erweiterter beleuchtung der objekte eingestellt ahbe und sonst zeigt fraps mir immer nur DX9 an also hat du boss3d auch nur DX9 an!!!


----------



## PCTom (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ich habe "Erweiteret dynamische Beleuchtung" (also das zweitbeste) eingestellt = DX10
> AA/AF habe ich im Spiel deaktiviert _(Schieberegler nach Links)_ und sonst ist alles auf Maximum gestellt.
> 
> Aber selbst unter DX9, was du eingestellt hast, habe ich durchschnittlich nur 22 FPS.
> ...



ich zocke jetzt unter DX9 nur Dynamische Beleuchtung und erreiche bis über 100 FPS mit AF 16 ,AA 4  bei 1280 zu 1024 unter DX10 liege ich mit gleichen Einstellungen gut unter 30 FPS ,gut ab und zu mal drüber was ich mir nicht zumuten will ,egal auf Patch warten und derweil unter DX9 zocken das Spiel macht auch so sehr grossen Spass 

nur eines fiel mir noch negativ auf Autosave funzt bei mir nicht ,das habe ich leider an der Kirche im Kugelhagel feststellen müssen 
werd ich halt noch einmal anfangen und wieder selber speichern


----------



## Adriano01702 (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Also bei mir läuft es sehr gut nur wie viel FPS kann ich nicht sagen aber sehr flüssig.

Gewählt:

Aller letzt beleuchtung mit in klammern (DX10)
Alles auf hoch und an bis auf vertickale synchronisation und AA.

Nur ich habe ein sehr großes Problem und zwar wenn der RainMap Effekt auftaucht oder es grundsätzlich regnet oder donnert habe ich überall Grafikfehler. Kann einer helfen?
danke


----------



## unhurt (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Ich werde es mir heute Nachmittag kaufen. 
Bis dahin zock ich noch ein bissl den ersten Teil ^^


----------



## y33H@ (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

oO

Kackt @ DX10 auch mit einer GTX 280 OC weg 

cYa


----------



## Sugave (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Man, ich hab gestern noch wunderbar spielen können, ohne Probs. Heute wollte ich wieder spielen, da hat das game sofort angefangen immer nach links zu ziehen, als ob ich die ganze Zeit mit der Maus nach links fahren würde. Jetzt drehe ich mich immer schön im Kreis, ein früheres Savegame macht das gleiche. Neuinstallation hat nichts gebracht. Auch ein Savegame eines Kollegen hilft nicht. Selbst wenn ich ein neues Game starte, tritt dieses Problem auf...

Wisst ihr was über dieses Problem?


----------



## b.l.a.d.e. (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

also ich hatte auch übelste bugs und zwar, als ich immer dieses VER*ICKTE quiksave benutz habe. das game flog nach einer bestimmt zeit einfach auf den desktop. also es passiete, als ich während eines quests bei den stalkern, den bruder von wolf retten sollte. ich wurde halt gekillt und dann habsch quicksave geladen. was passiert??? der bruder vom ihm war nicht mehr da und als ich quest abgeborchen habe und weitergelafeun bin, flog ich auf desktop. und das ging immer so weiter. ich konnte ca 3 min spielen, dann war ich auf desktop. als ich mir die logs angeschaut habe, habe ich festgestellt, dass es im script fehler waren. variablen fehlten ect. oder iwelche dateien nicht geladen werden konnten. nun ich hab in den forums nachgeschaut. viele schreiben man sollte die quicksaves NICHT BENUTZEN, da sie zu solchen crashes führen. am besten man speichert das spiel IMMER vor der questannahme und zwar mit dem normalem save. nun dies habe ich gemacht und (hoffentlich wird es auch so weiter bleiben) es hat geholfen. bis jetz hatte ich kein einzigen crash oder sonstige bugs. übrigens je höher eure schwierigkeitsstuffe ist, umso bessere und seltenere waffen findet ihr bei den stalkern.


----------



## boss3D (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



y33H@ schrieb:


> oO
> 
> Kackt @ DX10 auch mit einer GTX 280 OC weg


Also auch mit der GTX 280? Wenn ich den besten Beleuchtungsmodeus (DX10) einstelle, erhalte ich sofort einen RedScreen, wo man lesen kann, dass das System überlastet ist, oder das Spiel hängt sich einfach nur auf und ich muss reseten ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## perv (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



boss3D schrieb:


> Aber ein paar Fragen hätte ich zu dem Artikel:
> 1.) Wie war das mit dem "32x AF" genau. Ihr multipliziert das normale 16x AF mit 2, aber, wo kommt der 2er her?
> 2.) Wie kann ich auch auf einer Radeon HD4870 4x AA / 16x AF einstellen?
> 3.) Wenn ich das ^^ im CCC mache, erkennt Clear Sky die Einstellungen?
> 4.) Welches AA ist das, das man im CCC aktivieren kann? Nicht FSAA, oder?


1. 32x AF ergibt sich aus der virtuell doppelten Auflösung des im Artikel genannten 4x SSAA, das aber eigentlich besser 2x2 SSAA geannt worden wäre. Mit 4x4 SSAA hätte man sogar 64xAF und die beste Optik die man z. Zt. bekommen kann (sich aber nur in wenigen Spielen erlauben kann). Far beyond everything was MSAA + TSAA jemals zu leisten im Stande wäre. Sieht man übrigens schön in allen Spielen mit filigranen Baumstrukturen, z. B. Call of Duty 2, da kann man es sehr gut anwenden. Die Bäume erkennt man kaum wieder!!
2. ATI Karten können nichts dergleichen (falls es das ist was Du wolltest, wie im Artikel)!
3. Kann ich nicht sagen, nur das ATI Karten mit der Erkennung und Funktion von AA so ihre Probleme haben im Gegensatz zu NV (und das in weniger Spielen vernünftig funktioniert). Flamed mich jetzt zu (lese ich eh nicht!) aber ich habe beide Hersteller seit Jahren im Einsatz gehabt und kaufe mir deshalb nie wieder ATI.
4. MSAA


----------



## boss3D (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



perv schrieb:


> 2. ATI Karten können nichts dergleichen (falls es das ist was Du wolltest, wie im Artikel)!


Können tun sie es bestimmt, nur einstellen kann man es nirgends, da es keinen nHancer für Radeons gibt ... 


perv schrieb:


> 3. Kann ich nicht sagen, nur das ATI Karten mit der Erkennung und Funktion von AA so ihre Probleme haben


Außer in Shootern werden die AA/AF-Einstellungen des CCC eigentlich in jedem, meiner Games erkannt.


perv schrieb:


> Flamed mich jetzt zu (lese ich eh nicht!)


Nur keine Sorge, dieses Forum wurde noch nicht von Fanboys überrannt, so, wie das PCGH-Forum.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## mad1977 (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Ati hin nv her.
 jeder hat da so seine macken und tuecken.da muss man halt mit leben.
meine meinung ist das nv vieleicht etwas schneller ist, aber ati die bessere bildqualitaet hat.
mit AA hatt ich bis vor kurzen nur un der Unreal 3 engine probleme gehabt, nu ist aber alles schick


----------



## TombstoneKill (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Hab auch Probleme.
Iwie kackt das Game immer ab wenn ich spielen will auf allen Detailstufen hab ichs probiert. ^^
Also nicht nur das Spiel, sondern der Ganze PC XD. kotz
Dann startet der neu und die Grafikkarte wird nicht erkannt. Dann muss ich sooft Treiber draufmachen bis es wieder geht. (Irgendwann)
Kein Plan woran das liegt. Außerdem kommt ne Meldung das Windows schweren Fehler hatte.

Sys: 
-Nvidia 7900 GTX @ 175.19        
-1 GB RAM                               
-AMD X2 4200+ @ 2,2 GHz         

Liegt das an meinem PC? Iwie hat der auch voll die Probleme schon 3mal das MB am arsch^^. Und das mit der Graka passiert auch öfter^^.

Und der is laaaaaaaaaaaaahm. Etwas mehr als 2 Jahre alt.
Aber eig sollte es für Stalker Clear Sky auf minimalen Details doch locker reichen.

Crysis geht auf mittel.
COD4 geht auf hoch.
Stalker SoC auf hoch.

Ich weiß auch nicht. Hat einer ein ähnlichen PC? Was kann ich tun? Ich will das zokken^^. Oh man

Brauch ich nen neuen?


----------



## Sugave (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



Sugave schrieb:


> Man, ich hab gestern noch wunderbar spielen können, ohne Probs. Heute wollte ich wieder spielen, da hat das game sofort angefangen immer nach links zu ziehen, als ob ich die ganze Zeit mit der Maus nach links fahren würde. Jetzt drehe ich mich immer schön im Kreis, ein früheres Savegame macht das gleiche. Neuinstallation hat nichts gebracht. Auch ein Savegame eines Kollegen hilft nicht. Selbst wenn ich ein neues Game starte, tritt dieses Problem auf...
> 
> Wisst ihr was über dieses Problem?



Kann da niemand drauf helfen? =(


----------



## boss3D (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



TombstoneKill schrieb:


> Iwie kackt das Game immer ab wenn ich spielen will auf allen Detailstufen hab ichs probiert. ^^
> Also nicht nur das Spiel, sondern der Ganze PC XD. kotz
> Dann startet der neu und die Grafikkarte wird nicht erkannt. Dann muss ich sooft Treiber draufmachen bis es wieder geht. (Irgendwann)
> Kein Plan woran das liegt. Außerdem kommt ne Meldung das Windows schweren Fehler hatte.


Juhuu, ich bin nicht alleine mit dem Problem ...   
Mir passiert es in Clear Sky auch des öfteren, dass sich einfach der ganze PC aufhängt, oder ich einen RedScreen bekomme, wo irgendwas mit Systemfehler drinnen steht. An deiner Hardware wird es also nicht liegen. Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass bei mir nach dem reseten wieder alles läuft _(Grakatreiber muss nicht ständig neuinstalliert werden)_.


Sugave schrieb:


> Kann da niemand drauf helfen? =(


Also ich verliere die Kontrolle über die Maus eigentlich nur, wenn folgendes passiert:
> Ich spiele Most Wanted mit dem XBox360 Gamepad am PC.
> Ich beende MW, der Konrtoller bleibt aber noch ein Weilchen eingeschaltet, bis er sich von selbst abschaltet.
> Ich starte Crysis, das man ja bekanntlich auch mit dem Gamepad spielen könnte, allerdings zocke ich es immer mit Maus/Tastatur.
> Ich kann Crysis ganz normal mit Maus/Tastatur steuern, während das Gamepad eingeschaltet ist.
> Plötzlich schaltet sich das Gamepad ab und die Maus macht in Crysis nur noch das, was ich als letztes am Gamepad gemacht habe (z.B. nach links schauen).
> Jetzt muss ich speichern, zum Hauptmenü gehen und den Speicherstand laden.
> Crysis reagiert wieder auf die Maus.

^^ Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: hast du irgendeinen Controller/Gamepad eingeschaltet, auf das der PC reagieren könnte?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Belatis (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



TombstoneKill schrieb:


> Crysis geht auf mittel.
> 
> Brauch ich nen neuen?



Ja. Crysis rächt sich, da es nicht in seiner vollen Pracht läuft und macht dein System nach und nach kaputt aus Rache 

Spass beiseite   Eventeull macht dein Graka nich mehr lange mit oder dein Board scheint wirklich wieder ne macke zu haben. Hast du alle wichtigen Treiber up to date? Also Mobo, Graka und Sound ? Laufen andere Games ohne irgendwelche Probleme? Und 2 GB Ram sollten es schon sein 

MfG

Belatis


----------



## boss3D (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



Belatis schrieb:


> Eventeull macht dein Graka nich mehr lange mit oder dein Board scheint wirklich wieder ne macke zu haben. Hast du alle wichtigen Treiber up to date? Also Mobo, Graka und Sound ? Laufen andere Games ohne irgendwelche Probleme? Und 2 GB Ram sollten es schon sein


Hier geht es ja um Clear Sky ...
Also sein System sollte auf jeden Fall für die minimale Qualitätsstufe in 1280 x 1024 reichen. Zur Not kann er ja immer noch die Auflösung veringern. Aber, da selbst ich mit meinem System _(das ich durchaus im HighEnd-Bereich ansiedeln würde)_, hin und wieder diese Freezes/RedScreens habe, würde ich den Fehler eher auf das Spiel, als auf seine Hardware schieben.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## PCTom (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



y33H@ schrieb:


> oO
> 
> Kackt @ DX10 auch mit einer GTX 280 OC weg
> 
> cYa



man kann es jedenfalls nicht dauerhaft über 30 FPS halten bei erweiterter Dynamischer Beleuchtung der Objekte 16/4 AF/AA alle Details 1280x1024 und die FPS können an anspruchsfollen Stellen auch mal kurz einstellig werden was das bedeutet muss ich keinen sagen oder


----------



## y33H@ (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Das Spiel kennt nur zwei Dinge - sacklahm oder 100 Fps^^

cYa


----------



## TombstoneKill (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

ICh habs gestern auch noch super zokken können. (aber hab nur inet gezokkt und alle abgezogen^^)

Iwie hat das Spiel noch viel zu viele Bugs und so^^.


----------



## PCTom (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Das Spiel kennt nur zwei Dinge - sacklahm oder 100 Fps^^
> 
> cYa



wie war und dann noch die Speicherbugs ich habe doch gerade wieder das speichern vergessen  man ich war schon weit lol


----------



## Speed-E (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Das Spiel kennt nur zwei Dinge - sacklahm oder 100 Fps^^
> 
> cYa



Da haste vollends recht.

Habe nur statische Beleuchtung an. ~60-150 FPS
 Sonst alles auf maximum + 8x AA & 16x AF  im Treiber erzwungen (es funktioniert).  

Sobald ich auf dynamische Beleuchtung umschalte bricht alles auf ~22-35 FPS ein. Bei erweiterte dyn. Beleuchtung sogar auf 7-8 FPS.

Schalte ich AA&AF ab , bringt das keine Mehrleistung wenn die dynamische Beleuchtung an ist. Hab dann das selbe miese Ergebnis.

Buuuh sag ich da nur!


----------



## mad1977 (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

ab 1860 x 1050 und 4x aa+ 16x AF sollte man schon mit 1024 VRAM ankommen, ansonsten wird das ne diashow


----------



## y33H@ (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Auch ohne AA/AF rocken 1.024 MiB die Hütte 

cYa


----------



## xTc (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Ich frage mal in die Runde:

Lohnt sich das Spiel? Ich habe S.T.A.L.K.E.R nie gespielt. Knüpft es an das Hauptspiel an, oder könnte ich es spielen ohne den ersten Teil gespielt zu haben?


Gruß


----------



## mad1977 (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

ick denk mal die treiber muessen noch optimiert werden, so wie beim ersten teil. bei irgendein amd/ati treiber gabs mal nen richtigen leistungschub. hatte da noch meine 2900 xt ( war so ungefaer 20-30% mehr fps)


----------



## PCTom (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



xTc schrieb:


> Ich frage mal in die Runde:
> 
> Lohnt sich das Spiel? Ich habe S.T.A.L.K.E.R nie gespielt. Knüpft es an das Hauptspiel an, oder könnte ich es spielen ohne den ersten Teil gespielt zu haben?
> 
> ...



es ist wei beim Hauptspiel genau so leicht anzufangen es wird einem wenn man das will alles erklärt man kann es spielen denn es soll die Zeit vorm Hauptspiel darstellen in sofern ein neuer Anfang


----------



## mad1977 (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

hatt jemand von den Radeon benutzer schon mal den 8.9 Beta getestet bei stalker?


----------



## unhurt (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

So, hab es grad fertig installiert und werds jetzt zocken....


----------



## xTc (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



PCTom schrieb:


> xTc schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich frage mal in die Runde:
> ...



Okay, vielen Dank. Dann werd ich doch vorher noch S.T.A.L.K.E.R spielen und hinterher mit Clear Sky starten.

Gruß


----------



## Jack Carver (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Eben durch den Kordon durch und auf die Müllhalde. Sackschwer wirds da. Hab erstmal aufgegeben nachdem mich die Banditen 40 mal gekillt haben


----------



## boss3D (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



mad1977 schrieb:


> hatt jemand von den Radeon benutzer schon mal den 8.9 Beta getestet bei stalker?


Bin gerade am Saugen ...  
Wird in Kürze getestet.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Seht meine Sig an und ich kann es nur auf Hoch in 1680x1050 Pixeln und ohne AA und AF spielen 
Aber es ist Trotzdem geil auch wenn ich immer wieder Abstürze habe aber ich glabe die hängen mit dem scheiß TDR-Bug zusammen.


----------



## boss3D (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

*An alle HD4870 Besitzer:*
*Unbedingt den Catalyst 8.9 Beta installieren!* Der hat mir gleich mal + 4 FPS gebracht. Man merkt also, dass ATi etwas tut, um die Performance in Clear Sky zu steigern ... 
> Link

Auch so läuft der Treiber überaus stabil und hat bei mir bis jetzt keine Probleme gemacht.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## PCTom (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



unhurt schrieb:


> So, hab es grad fertig installiert und werds jetzt zocken....



viel Spass noch und danke für das Feedback


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



boss3D schrieb:


> *An alle HD4870 Besitzer:*
> *Unbedingt den Catalyst 8.9 Beta installieren!* Der hat mir gleich mal + 4 FPS gebracht. Man merkt also, dass ATi etwas tut, um die Performance in Clear Sky zu steigern ...
> > Link
> 
> ...



Na dass sind doch mal gute Nachrichten....


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Bin auf Benches gespannt 
Was habt ihr schon für Bugs entdeckt?


----------



## boss3D (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Na dass sind doch mal gute Nachrichten....


Wenn der finale Catalyst 8.9 die Performance noch weiter steigert, kann man ATi zumindest nicht vorwerfen, dass ihnen die Performance der HD4k-Radeons in Clear Sky egal wäre ...   

Jetzt müssen nur noch die Entwickler ein paar ordentliche Patches nachschieben, dann gibt es hoffentlich bald keinen Grund mehr, sich zu beklagen.  
Richtig interessant wird es für mich erst, wenn nächste Woche meine HD4870 unter H²O gesetzt wird. Clear Sky skaliert ja hervorragend mit höherem GPU/CPU-Takt, wie ich schon feststellen konnte.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## y33H@ (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

+4 Fps?  Das werde ich doch gleich mal test0rn, die Radeons habe ich fast durch. Die laufen im Verlgeich zur Konkurrenz bisher so, wie sie es sollen. Unerklärliche Fps-Probleme hatte ich nur mit der GTX 260, nach nem Restart waren die aber weg. 

cYa


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Hab noch ne Frage:
Ist Stalker Teil des TWIMTBP-Programm?


----------



## unhurt (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



PCTom schrieb:


> viel Spass noch und danke für das Feedback



Ich habe zu danken, können ja die Tage mal zusammen im TS zocken  
Dir und der Comm noch eine angenehme Nacht.


----------



## boss3D (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Die laufen im Verlgeich zur Konkurrenz bisher so, wie sie es sollen.


Was heißt "so, wie sie es sollten" für dich? Eigentlich müsste diese Aussage nämlich bedeuten, dass die HD4870 leistungsmäßig irgendwo zwischen GTX 260 und GTX 280 liegt, oder wenigstens auf dem Niveau von ersterer. Deine Aussage lässt mich aber etwas anderes vermuten ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Jack Carver (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Nach Toms Hardware habens die Radons etwas langsamer getestet. Und Frage is ob die so geile OC-Werte erreichen wie die 260er. Meine Läuft ohne Probs auf 280er Niveau...


----------



## Jack Carver (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Zitat:

Eine Empfehlung geht an die Radeon HD 4870 und die Geforce GTX 260, beide Karten liegen im Ergebnis zu eng zusammen, um nur eine auszuzeichnen. Was die HD 4870 über den besseren Preis macht, kompensiert die GTX 260 durch etwas bessere 3D-Leistung. 

Ende


----------



## krueppel (6. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Spiel mit 8800GT sli und ab und zu kackt es schon ab auf 10 Frames ansonsten geiles Spiel

Settings Alles auf max. 1680 x 1050 Dynamische Beleuchtung mit objekten (DX10)


----------



## unhurt (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Also das Game ist schon geil. 
Die Atmosphäre ist gut gelungen und die Grafik gefällt mir auch. 
Für 40€ eine klare Kaufempfehlung. 


Tipp von _*"PCTom"*_:
Stellt bei _Render_ (Option->Grafik) auf Dynamische Beleuchtung um, dann könnt ihr den Rest alles auf maximal stellen und es flüssig zocken (hab eine 8800GT und zock durchschnittlich mit 40-50 FPS).


----------



## CiSaR (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Ich habe nen Monsterbug und zwar bin ich jetzt in Jantar und ich soll zu dem Wissenschaftler da aber die Tür geht nich auf. Ich werde mal morgen weiter versuchen.


----------



## TombstoneKill (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

JUHU!!!!!!

Ich bin nicht alleine mit meinem Problem. Hab in vielen Foren Spieler mit den gleichen Problemen wie ich gefunden. Aber ohne das mit den Treibern^^. 

Das liegt an meinem PC bzw. an der Graka^^.
Ich dachte schon ich bin alleine.
Und die haben zum Teil geile PCs^^.

Waiting 4 new Patch^^. Kommt macht hinne GSC.


----------



## CiSaR (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



TombstoneKill schrieb:


> JUHU!!!!!!
> 
> Ich bin nicht alleine mit meinem Problem. Hab in vielen Foren Spieler mit den gleichen Problemen wie ich gefunden. Aber ohne das mit den Treibern^^.
> 
> ...



Von welchem Problem redest du?


----------



## y33H@ (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



> Stellt bei Render (Option->Grafik) auf Dynamische Beleuchtung um, dann könnt ihr den Rest alles auf maximal stellen und es flüssig zocken (hab eine 8800GT und zock durchschnittlich mit 40-50 FPS).


Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Es läuft zwar etwas besser, aber alles auf max. und 40 Fps? No way.

cYa


----------



## xxcenturioxx (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Es läuft zwar etwas besser, aber alles auf max. und 40 Fps? No way.
> 
> cYa



Also mit meiner HD4870 zocke ich auf DX10, maximum Details, Alle Regler am Anschlag, außer AF, erweiterte Dynamische Beleuchtung der Objekten und das auf 1920x1200..

Und.. Mit ca.. 30-50 FPS konstant..!

Die Performance ist gut.
Ausgehend davon, dass sicher nur ein kleiner Teil auf 1920x1200 zockt, muss die Performance auf ner 8800 GTS/GTS noch *sehr gut* sein!
Ich weiß also nicht, wieso über schlechte Performance gejammert wird??
Die Optik ist super, grade mit den Sonnenstrahlen, das sieht fantastisch aus..


----------



## xxcenturioxx (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



boss3D schrieb:


> *An alle HD4870 Besitzer:*
> *Unbedingt den Catalyst 8.9 Beta installieren!* Der hat mir gleich mal + 4 FPS gebracht. Man merkt also, dass ATi etwas tut, um die Performance in Clear Sky zu steigern ...



Interessant dass der 8.9 beta immernoch nen 8.53 sein soll, während ich schon seit langem den 8.54 drauf hab..^^


----------



## y33H@ (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

*@ xxcenturioxx*

Direkt nach dem Start im Clear-Sky-Lager mit den Settings über 30 Fps? Davon hätte ich gerne nen Screenshot, das packt bei mir nur die HD 4870 X2.

btw hier sind die *Benches*.

cYa


----------



## mad1977 (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Guten Morgen.
um fluessig zocken braucht man laut benchmark multi gpu und endlich viel video und hauptspeicher.


----------



## krueppel (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Laut den Benches sollte ich mit meinem SLI eigentlich flüssig spielen können
aber spätestens auf der Müllhalde fällt die framerate ein


----------



## boss3D (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

@ xxcenturioxx
Sorry, aber ich glaube, du hast bereits geträumt, während du heute in der Nacht gepostet hast. Schon in 1680 x 1050 kommt die HD4870 laut den Benches auf PCGH in DX10 kaum über 25 FPS ... 

Jetzt bin ich aber etwas verwirrt. Wieso erreicht die HD4870 in DX10 _(1680 x 1050)_ bei euch ca. 25 FPS und bei mir geht der PC an Hardwareüberlastung drauf, sobald ich das aktiviere?!  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xxcenturioxx (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Ich mache mal nen Screenshot..  Mom. 
Wie zum Henker mache ich nen Screenshot??
Mit der Drucktaste geht irgendwie nix, und in Fraps sieht man ja die Frames net nachher..?

Ich hab am Anfang in dem Kaff auch so max 20 FPS, aber dann draußen sind es recht konstant zwischen 30-45 Fps..


----------



## boss3D (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Ich mache mal nen Screenshot..  Mom.


Bitte auch einen, wo man deine Einstellungen im Spiel sieht. Ich habe nämlich stark das Gefühl, dass du "Dynamische Beleuchtung", also DX9 aktiviert hast, im Glauben, es wäre DX10 ...
^^ Ist hier nämlich schon mal vorgekommen. 

@ y33H@
Was habt ihr alles im CCC eingestellt? Vielleicht ist bei mir mal wieder zu viel auf "Qualität" gestellt, als für die Performance gut wäre ...  

*[Edit]*
Ich habe jetzt eben alles auf DX10 um Maximum gestellt, nur AA aus und plötzlich habe ich im Clear Sky Lager ~ 22 FPS und außerhalb in den Sümpfen 25 - 35 FPS. Es kann also nur am Treiber gelegen haben. Der Catalyst 8.9 Beta rennt voll gut.   

*[Edit 2]*
Gibt es in Clear Sky keine Anzeige aller Quests mehr, so wie in Shadow of Chernobyl? Irgendwie finde ich im PDA nämlich nur die Gespräche, aber keine solche Anzeige mit allen erledigten/offenen/fehlgeschlagenen Quests ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## xxcenturioxx (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Ich kriegs net hin, mit der Drucktaste..
Aber ich hab auch AF auf aus und eben alle Effekte an und DX10 is definitiv an, weil Fraps schwarz hinterlegt ist. 

Lags am Treiber..?
Ich sag doch schon seit Wochen, mach den 8.54 drauf..^^

*EDIT:*
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich wieder nach Clear Sky komme, wegen meiner belohnung.
Ich hab jetzt alles platt gemacht und die Sümpfe sind wieder unter Kontrolle aber ich komme ja nicht alleine nach Clear Sky?

Hach ja.. Stalker macht Spaß. Ich habs vermisst.. ^^

Ich teste jetzt auch mal den 8.9 Beta..


----------



## CiSaR (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



boss3D schrieb:


> *[Edit 2]*
> Gibt es in Clear Sky keine Anzeige aller Quests mehr, so wie in Shadow of Chernobyl? Irgendwie finde ich im PDA nämlich nur die Gespräche, aber keine solche Anzeige mit allen erledigten/offenen/fehlgeschlagenen Quests ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



In der Clear Sky Basis wird dir der gesammte PDA erklärt 
aber ich versuchs nochmal, also du gehst auf die Karte und oben Links steht die Hauptaufgabe darunter die aktuellste Nebenquest und da drückst du drauf und es öffnet sich ein Fenster wo alle offenen Nebenquests drinne stehen.


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Eine der ersten Hauptaufgaben in den sümpfen ist es dieses große lager einzunehmen aber allein schafft man das doch niemals vorallem find ich nie medikits?
Ich check das gerade nit und die eine nebenquest zu der komm ich gar nicht weil da so ne luftwand ist?


----------



## xxcenturioxx (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Normal säuberst du die Lager auch immer mit 3-4 Mann..
Dann isses easy..


----------



## boss3D (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Lags am Treiber..?
> Ich sag doch schon seit Wochen, mach den 8.54 drauf..^^


Ja, mit dem catalyst 8.7 und 8.8 funktionierte die Dx10-Beleuchtung nicht, aber mit dem catalyst 8.9 Beta funktioniert das Game nun einwandfrei ... 

Den 8.54er habe ich zum Installieren versucht, aber das hat bei mir nicht geklappt. Des weiteren will ich auch keine betas installieren, von denen ich nihct einmal weiß, welchen Catalyst die darstellen sollen.


CiSaR schrieb:


> In der Clear Sky Basis wird dir der gesammte PDA erklärt


Echt? Mir hat da kein mensch was erklärt?! Wer sollte das machen, der Anführer?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



boss3D schrieb:


> Echt? Mir hat da kein mensch was erklärt?! Wer sollte das machen, der Anführer?
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Du mußt den Mann im Vorraum zum Anfürer ansprechen, wenn es zum Banditen Jagen in die Sümpfe geht...da gibt es ein Gesprächs feld "Erkläre mir den PDA"

Das Banditen Hauptquartier habe ich aus versehen alleine geräumt....

Mfg


----------



## boss3D (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Du mußt den Mann im Vorraum zum Anfürer ansprechen, wenn es zum Banditen Jagen in die Sümpfe geht...da gibt es ein Gesprächs feld "Erkläre mir den PDA"


Nach mehrmaligen Laden hat der mir das dann erklärt. Trotzdem finde ich das alte PDA aus SoC übersichtlicher ...

Momentan bin ich gerade dabei, die Kirche in den großen Sümpfen zu stürmen. Dieses Gebiet ist grafisch einfach nur genial und das ich habe seit HL2 keinen Shooter mehr gespielt, der mich derart faszinieren konnte.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Das Banditen Hauptquartier habe ich aus versehen alleine geräumt....
> 
> Mfg



Ich auch aber das wurde von denen erst über eine Stunde in Echtzeit später registriert. Zurzeit kämpfe ich mit der Freiheit gegen die Wächter


----------



## Speed-E (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Ich habe Probleme mit einer Neben-Quest (Sümpfe).
Da muss man von einem Toten aus dem Sumpf ein wichtiges PDA holen. 

Jedes mal wenn ich das PDA in mein Inventory packe, ranzt das Spiel ab auf den Desktop. 

Hat das noch jemand?


----------



## CiSaR (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



Speed-E schrieb:


> Ich habe Probleme mit einer Neben-Quest (Sümpfe).
> Da muss man von einem Toten aus dem Sumpf ein wichtiges PDA holen.
> 
> Jedes mal wenn ich das PDA in mein Inventory packe, ranzt das Spiel ab auf den Desktop.
> ...


lade mal einen älteren spielstand is zwar etwas doof aber der fehler müßte dann weg sein


----------



## b.l.a.d.e. (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



Speed-E schrieb:


> Ich habe Probleme mit einer Neben-Quest (Sümpfe).
> Da muss man von einem Toten aus dem Sumpf ein wichtiges PDA holen.
> 
> Jedes mal wenn ich das PDA in mein Inventory packe, ranzt das Spiel ab auf den Desktop.
> ...



hey! 

hattest du quicksaves gemacht und evtl. dann während der mission diese geladen? man sollte am besten spielstand immer vor der questannahme speichern und zwar mit standard saves. schau doch mal in der log datei nach, was da so schönes geschrieben wird und poste code hier rein 
log kannst du unter ( C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Dokumente\STALKER-STCS\logs ) finden.

gruß
blade


----------



## PCTom (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

vergrössern die Verbesserungen für Waffen und Anzug die man sich holen kann und der Typ dann einbaut eigentlich das Gewicht des Stalkers so das man weniger tragen kann 

Das Game rockt mal wirklich hat sich schon jemand die Verbesserung bei der Jagtflinte von Schrot auf Kugel geholt und wieviel Mun findet man dann noch dafür


----------



## CiSaR (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



PCTom schrieb:


> vergrössern die Verbesserungen für Waffen und Anzug die man sich holen kann und der Typ dann einbaut eigentlich das Gewicht des Stalkers so das man weniger tragen kann
> 
> Das Game rockt mal wirklich hat sich schon jemand die Verbesserung bei der Jagtflinte von Schrot auf Kugel geholt und wieviel Mun findet man dann noch dafür



Nein sie können es je nach Einbau sogar verringern


----------



## b.l.a.d.e. (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



PCTom schrieb:


> vergrössern die Verbesserungen für Waffen und Anzug die man sich holen kann und der Typ dann einbaut eigentlich das Gewicht des Stalkers so das man weniger tragen kann
> 
> Das Game rockt mal wirklich hat sich schon jemand die Verbesserung bei der Jagtflinte von Schrot auf Kugel geholt und wieviel Mun findet man dann noch dafür



hai

also so wie ich verstanden habe, bist du nicht weit im spiel, sprich noch bei den sümpfen?! also upgrades kannst du an fast allen waffen und anzügen machen, was ich fett finde  allerdings würde ich mir erst eine gute standard waffe suchen. habe selbst im moment eine ak47 @ max upgrade  das teil rockt, vor allem wenn man panzerbrechende munition hat. übrigens: beim turm in den sümpfen liegt ganz oben in einer kiste ein zielfernrohr für zB. eine AK. meine ak ist jetz wie eine dragunov  magazin kapazität 45 und genau wie snipergewehr. ohne upgrades is das teil fürn arsch. also back zu deiner frage... NEIN wenn du upgrades machst vergrößert sich das gewicht nicht^.... umgekehrt es gibt ein upgrade, dass deinem stalker erlaubt mehr gewicht zu tragen. und was die munition angeht, die schrott munition ist echt übel. sehr uneffiktiv, extrem schwer ( mach einfach vergleich holle dir 200 geschoße schrott und guck wie viel die wiegen und dann 5.45 munition 200) ach ja munition brauchst du nicht zu kaufen. sparst geld . es gibt blau kisten an jeder base, oder eingenomenen position. dort bewahren die stalker ihre muni. meistens gibts dort munni für alle waffen. wenn du die kiste ausgeräumt hast, musst du in nextes level oder gebiet laufen und dann wieder zurücl, die kiste müsste wieder voll sein.  hab 1 mal vom stalker auf die fresse bekommen, kp warum, ich ging zu dem auf einmal hat der mich geschlagen und dann ist meine waffe auf den boden gefallen ??????!!!!


----------



## CiSaR (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



b.l.a.d.e. schrieb:


> hai
> 
> also so wie ich verstanden habe, bist du nicht weit im spiel, sprich noch bei den sümpfen?! also upgrades kannst du an fast allen waffen und anzügen machen, was ich fett finde  allerdings würde ich mir erst eine gute standard waffe suchen. habe selbst im moment eine ak47 @ max upgrade  das teil rockt, vor allem wenn man panzerbrechende munition hat. übrigens: beim turm in den sümpfen liegt ganz oben in einer kiste ein zielfernrohr für zB. eine AK. meine ak ist jetz wie eine dragunov  magazin kapazität 45 und genau wie snipergewehr. ohne upgrades is das teil fürn arsch. also back zu deiner frage... NEIN wenn du upgrades machst vergrößert sich das gewicht nicht^.... umgekehrt es gibt ein upgrade, dass deinem stalker erlaubt mehr gewicht zu tragen. und was die munition angeht, die schrott munition ist echt übel. sehr uneffiktiv, extrem schwer ( mach einfach vergleich holle dir 200 geschoße schrott und guck wie viel die wiegen und dann 5.45 munition 200) ach ja munition brauchst du nicht zu kaufen. sparst geld . es gibt blau kisten an jeder base, oder eingenomenen position. dort bewahren die stalker ihre muni. meistens gibts dort munni für alle waffen. wenn du die kiste ausgeräumt hast, musst du in nextes level oder gebiet laufen und dann wieder zurücl, die kiste müsste wieder voll sein.  hab 1 mal vom stalker auf die fresse bekommen, kp warum, ich ging zu dem auf einmal hat der mich geschlagen und dann ist meine waffe auf den boden gefallen ??????!!!!



Die Kisten sind richtig geil in der Wächterbasis gibt es eine ich habe alles auf einmal genommen und hatte plötzlich 250Kg gepäck , dann alles verkauft und ich hatte über 33000 Rubel . Zurzeit habe ich eine Vintar BC  @ max und einen SEVA sowieso Anzug @ max. Absolut perfekte Ausrüstung der Anzug macht extrem viel mit und das Gewehr ist auf nah und fern absolut tödtlich  mit Panzerbrechender Munition natürlich. Obwohl mir Hochgeschwindigkeitsmunition besser gefallen würde


----------



## b.l.a.d.e. (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

welche schwierigkeit spielst du ?


----------



## PCTom (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



b.l.a.d.e. schrieb:


> welche schwierigkeit spielst du ?



STALKER wenn du mich meinst

habe mom Pistole erweitert Jagtflinte erweitert MP erweitert kleine AK erweitert normaler Anzug erweitert


----------



## b.l.a.d.e. (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

meinte eig. cisar. @ pctom ach ja je höher, die schwierigkeit, desto mehr bessere oder seltenere waffen haben die gegner.


----------



## PCTom (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

wie bekomme ich das Ziehlfernrohr auf die kleine AK


----------



## CiSaR (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



b.l.a.d.e. schrieb:


> meinte eig. cisar. @ pctom ach ja je höher, die schwierigkeit, desto mehr bessere oder seltenere waffen haben die gegner.



STALKER und das reicht mir schon so ist es nich zu schwer und auch nicht zu leicht.


----------



## b.l.a.d.e. (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

musst erst upgrade bei der ak machen...


----------



## PCTom (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



b.l.a.d.e. schrieb:


> musst erst upgrade bei der ak machen...



Ok bin erstmal in Gordon alle Nebenquest versucht zu erfüllen in den Sümpfen hatte etwas länger gedauert


----------



## b.l.a.d.e. (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



PCTom schrieb:


> wie bekomme ich das Ziehlfernrohr auf die kleine AK



oh sry hab zu schnell gelesen, glaub auf die kleine ak geht das nicht. nur auf die große... geh bei stalker-lager, dort machen die upgrades. große ak findest du bei der müllhalde, da müssten paar banditen sowas haben. übrigens epfehle dir sich den stalkern anzuschließen, sind echt coole leute und du bekommst neuen suchdetektor umsonst.


----------



## PCTom (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



b.l.a.d.e. schrieb:


> oh sry hab zu schnell gelesen, glaub auf die kleine ak geht das nicht. nur auf die große... geh bei stalker-lager, dort machen die upgrades. große ak findest du bei der müllhalde, da müssten paar banditen sowas haben. übrigens epfehle dir sich den stalkern anzuschließen, sind echt coole leute und du bekommst neuen suchdetektor umsonst.


ist mir jetzt fast peinlich aber wie kommt ihr in Gordon am Armeelager vorbei


----------



## CiSaR (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



PCTom schrieb:


> ist mir jetzt fast peinlich aber wie kommt ihr in Gordon am Armeelager vorbei



Garnich das MG macht dich platt bevor du 5 Schritte gegangen bist du must oben den zweiten Eingang zum Kordon nehmen

Boar ich bin jetzt in Jantar und soll zum Wissenschaftler aber die Bunkertür ist zu, kennt jemand ne Lösung.


----------



## xxcenturioxx (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Wie komm ich denn mal an ne MG?
Ich bin jetzt in Kordon, aber ohne Mg ist man da ja aufgeschmissen.. Die Pistole hat geringe reichweite und schaden, und das jagdgewehr auch..


----------



## PCTom (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



CiSaR schrieb:


> Garnich das MG macht dich platt bevor du 5 Schritte gegangen bist du must oben den zweiten Eingang zum Kordon nehmen
> 
> Boar ich bin jetzt in Jantar und soll zum Wissenschaftler aber die Bunkertür ist zu, kennt jemand ne Lösung.


  danke sowas ähnliches hab ich mir schon gedacht nur nichts gefunden jetzt passt es schon


----------



## PCTom (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> Wie komm ich denn mal an ne MG?
> Ich bin jetzt in Kordon, aber ohne Mg ist man da ja aufgeschmissen.. Die Pistole hat geringe reichweite und schaden, und das jagdgewehr auch..




Nebenqeust in den Sümpfen erfüllen Waffen einsammeln handeln und die besten Waffen erweitern


----------



## Triple-Y (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

der Thread *Erste Impressionen* entwickelt sich ja zum Lösungsbuch ......


----------



## b.l.a.d.e. (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



Triple-Y schrieb:


> der Thread *Erste Impressionen* entwickelt sich ja zum Lösungsbuch ......



also beim kordon die mg umgehen gibt es 2 möglichkeiten... rennen rennen rennen... oder anderen weg nehmen 
bin gerade bei der freiheit, die sind echt gut drauf, vor allem der verkäufer, der ständig mit dem waffentuner über die lautsprecher spricht geht ab. was die da labern  hab die russische version und ist einfach lustig: verkäufer zum waffenmann, HEY KOMM MAL HOCH ICH ZEIG DIR WAS . waffemann: was willst du mir zeigen? du hast nicht mal was, was du den frauen zeigen kannst... komm lieber zu mir ich zeig dir was, oder schau aus dem fenster ich kanns auch so zeige... verkäufer: sry ich hab kein mikroskop... dann anführer der freiheit... EY IHR IDIOTET HALTET DIE FRESSE und weiter habsch nich mehr gehört  
hab mir einen abgelacht


----------



## boss3D (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Ihr solltet hier *unbedingt 



Spoiler



einfügen


*


Spoiler



, wenn ihr noch mehr über die Story und den Handlungsverlauf bzw. wie man gewisse Dinge schafft, reden wollt! Immerhin gibt es hier noch genug Leute, die noch am Anfang des Games sind _(mich zum Beispiel)_ ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



b.l.a.d.e. schrieb:


> also beim kordon die mg umgehen gibt es 2 möglichkeiten... rennen rennen rennen... oder anderen weg nehmen
> bin gerade bei der freiheit, die sind echt gut drauf, vor allem der verkäufer, der ständig mit dem waffentuner über die lautsprecher spricht geht ab. was die da labern  hab die russische version und ist einfach lustig: verkäufer zum waffenmann, HEY KOMM MAL HOCH ICH ZEIG DIR WAS . waffemann: was willst du mir zeigen? du hast nicht mal was, was du den frauen zeigen kannst... komm lieber zu mir ich zeig dir was, oder schau aus dem fenster ich kanns auch so zeige... verkäufer: sry ich hab kein mikroskop... dann anführer der freiheit... EY IHR IDIOTET HALTET DIE FRESSE und weiter habsch nich mehr gehört
> hab mir einen abgelacht



Das is mir garnich aufgefallen das die reden aber der Barmann ist auch geil erstmal sein Name: Ganja und dann labert der dauernt vom kiffen


----------



## b.l.a.d.e. (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



CiSaR schrieb:


> Das is mir garnich aufgefallen das die reden aber der Barmann ist auch geil erstmal sein Name: Ganja und dann labert der dauernt vom kiffen



ich denk deutsche ver. ist etwas anders... schließlich kann man schlecht russischen humor übersetzen und umgekehrt genau so


----------



## CiSaR (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



b.l.a.d.e. schrieb:


> ich denk deutsche ver. ist etwas anders... schließlich kann man schlecht russischen humor übersetzen und umgekehrt genau so



Nur irgendwie sind die Fraktionen alle zu blöd zum kämpfen. Ich erobere die Posten und halte sie aber es kommt keine Verstärkung. Ich habs jetzt aufgegeben die Sachen zu erobern nur bei Clear Sky hat es gefunzt aber wo anders nicht mehr, es würde ja schon reichen wenn die bemerken das ich alle gekillt habe und ich mich dann zur nächsten Station aufmachen kann.


----------



## b.l.a.d.e. (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



CiSaR schrieb:


> Nur irgendwie sind die Fraktionen alle zu blöd zum kämpfen. Ich erobere die Posten und halte sie aber es kommt keine Verstärkung. Ich habs jetzt aufgegeben die Sachen zu erobern nur bei Clear Sky hat es gefunzt aber wo anders nicht mehr, es würde ja schon reichen wenn die bemerken das ich alle gekillt habe und ich mich dann zur nächsten Station aufmachen kann.



hhm ich guck immer auf den pda, was die jeweiligen fraktionen vorhaben... wenn sich dann ne gruppe in bewegung mit einem ziel setzt, dann lauf ich mit dennen


----------



## boss3D (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Mir geht das jetzt echt schon auf den Geist: Wenn man von der CS Basis zum Großen Sumpf kommt, bekommt man dort enorm viele Aufträge. Allerdings kann ich nicht alle gleichzeitig machen und deshalb sind dann ständig die halben Aufträge abgebrochen, auch, wenn ich sie gerne erledigen würde ... 
^^ ist das ein Nachteil bzw. wirkt sich das mal irgendwie im Spiel aus?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## b.l.a.d.e. (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



boss3D schrieb:


> Mir geht das jetzt echt schon auf den Geist: Wenn man von der CS Basis zum Großen Sumpf kommt, bekommt man dort enorm viele Aufträge. Allerdings kann ich nicht alle gleichzeitig machen und deshalb sind dann ständig die halben Aufträge abgebrochen, auch, wenn ich sie gerne erledigen würde ...
> ^^ ist das ein Nachteil bzw. wirkt sich das mal irgendwie im Spiel aus?
> 
> MfG, boss3D



also ich hab bist jetz, keinen fehlgeschlagenen auftrag. kannst du bei statistik im pda nachschauen. ich glaub das ist n unterschied, wenn die aufträge abgebrochen werden, oder wenn sie fehlgeschlagen sind. z.B. wenn jetz iwelche stalker eine base angreifen und du ihnen, aus egal welchen gründen nicht hilfst, dann ist das nicht schlimm. vorteile hat es aber keine... denn wenn du ihnen hilfst, kannst du in der jeweiligen basis kohle+anerkennung verdienen. hab öffters mal der freiheit gegen banditen geholfen, obwohl ich den stalkern angehöre... ansehen von dennen stieg immer weiter. jetz überleg ich mich der freiheit anzuschließen, allerdings denke ich dann, dass man wächter als feinde bekommt. hab iwie kb gegen banditen, die typen vom see (auch banditen, kp wie in der deutschen ver. die heißen, hab russische version) und auch noch gegen wächter zu kämpfen. weis evtl. jemand, ob man wächter als feinde bekommt, wenn man sich der freiheit anschließt?

mfg 
blade


----------



## boss3D (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Fehlgeschlagen ist bei mir auch noch nichts, aber die anderen Leute von Clear Sky haben die Gegner meist schon ausgeschaltet, bis ich mal vor Ort bin _(lange Laufwege im Sumpf)_ ...
Außerdem muss man ständig in verschiedene Richtungen rennen und überall sind soviele CS-Mitglieder. Da kommt man selber nur selten zum Kämpfen. Dabei spiele ich das Game auf "Veteran"?!

Aber, wenn es kein wirklicher Nachteil ist, wenn ab und zu mal ein Qeust abgebrochen wird, kann ich ja beruhigt weitermachen. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Sugave (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



boss3D schrieb:


> ...
> ^^ Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: hast du irgendeinen Controller/Gamepad eingeschaltet, auf das der PC reagieren könnte?
> MfG, boss3D



Ich habe nen Guitar Hero III-Controller angeschlossen... Und jetzt wo dus sagst: Ich hab ihn am Samstag morgen noch angeschlossen, danach gings nicht mehr. Ich installiere mal das Spiel neu, mal gucken obs dann lauft!


----------



## boss3D (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



Sugave schrieb:


> Ich habe nen Guitar Hero III-Controller angeschlossen... Und jetzt wo dus sagst: Ich hab ihn am Samstag morgen noch angeschlossen, danach gings nicht mehr. Ich installiere mal das Spiel neu, mal gucken obs dann lauft!


Ist der Controller dauerhaft eingeschaltet? Wenn ja, reicht es im Idealfall vielleicht sogar, ihn einfach abzuschalten und Clear Sky neuzustarten ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Sugave (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ist der Controller dauerhaft eingeschaltet? Wenn ja, reicht es im Idealfall vielleicht sogar, ihn einfach abzuschalten und Clear Sky neuzustarten ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ne, ich hab Clear Sky aus Frust schon deinstalliert gehabt.

So, ich habs neu installier, neu gepatch, altes Savegame reingetan: Es funktioniert. Es hat wirklich dran gelegen dass ich den GH3-Controller noch drangeschlossen hatte.

Danke dir boss3D für den Tip!!


----------



## boss3D (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



Sugave schrieb:


> Es hat wirklich dran gelegen dass ich den GH3-Controller noch drangeschlossen hatte.


Hat für mich von Anfang an sehr danach geklungen. Bei manchen Controllern muss man eben aufpassen, dass die im eingeschalteten Zustand nicht "die Kontrolle über den PC übernehmen" ... 


Sugave schrieb:


> Danke dir boss3D für den Tip!!


Gern geschehen und weiterhin viel Spaß mit Clear Sky.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## igoroff (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Sieht alles verdammt gut aus! Ich bin morgen beim Spielehändler meines Vertrauens und kauf das Teil.
Die Steelbox ist ja hammer.......aber ich find für den Rest keine Verwendung....soundtrack naja, alupin zu nerdig, poster...nee...bücher über spiele sind auch nicht so mein Ding....12 euro aufpreis......hätte jemand von euch Interesse an an dem Rest sagen wir mal für sagen wir mal die Hälfte plus Versand?


----------



## CiSaR (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



b.l.a.d.e. schrieb:


> also ich hab bist jetz, keinen fehlgeschlagenen auftrag. kannst du bei statistik im pda nachschauen. ich glaub das ist n unterschied, wenn die aufträge abgebrochen werden, oder wenn sie fehlgeschlagen sind. z.B. wenn jetz iwelche stalker eine base angreifen und du ihnen, aus egal welchen gründen nicht hilfst, dann ist das nicht schlimm. vorteile hat es aber keine... denn wenn du ihnen hilfst, kannst du in der jeweiligen basis kohle+anerkennung verdienen. hab öffters mal der freiheit gegen banditen geholfen, obwohl ich den stalkern angehöre... ansehen von dennen stieg immer weiter. jetz überleg ich mich der freiheit anzuschließen, allerdings denke ich dann, dass man wächter als feinde bekommt. hab iwie kb gegen banditen, die typen vom see (auch banditen, kp wie in der deutschen ver. die heißen, hab russische version) und auch noch gegen wächter zu kämpfen. weis evtl. jemand, ob man wächter als feinde bekommt, wenn man sich der freiheit anschließt?
> 
> mfg
> blade



Ein eindeutiges JA! du hast sie als Feinde und das is ein ganz schön heftiger Krieg dann 





igoroff schrieb:


> Sieht alles verdammt gut aus! Ich bin morgen beim Spielehändler meines Vertrauens und kauf das Teil.
> Die Steelbox ist ja hammer.......aber ich find für den Rest keine Verwendung....soundtrack naja, alupin zu nerdig, poster...nee...bücher über spiele sind auch nicht so mein Ding....12 euro aufpreis......hätte jemand von euch Interesse an an dem Rest sagen wir mal für sagen wir mal die Hälfte plus Versand?



Die Bücher kann ich dir empfehlen weils nich die Spielestory ist sondern es sind nur die gleichen Orte, du hast jetzt aber den dritten Teil also fang mit dem ersten an . Ich find die Bücher sehr gut geschrieben und die Story ist spannend, sie sind auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert.


----------



## mad1977 (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Man oh Man, wenn ich dfas hier alles so lese...
ich bekomme das spiel erst am 12.ten. vorher haben die das hier in holland nicht.
da wird das warten auf das game ne ewigkeit
aber freu mich schon riesig drauf wenn ich es in den haenden halte.
gibt es nen unterschied zwischen us und eu version??


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



PCTom schrieb:


> ist mir jetzt fast peinlich aber wie kommt ihr in Gordon am Armeelager vorbei



Einfach nur Rennen...

Gordon liegt links, wenn Du aus dem Tunnel kommst, einfach losrennen....

Bis die Soldaten Dich im Visier haben, bist Du schon außer Reichweite...

Mfg


----------



## Flecktarntiger (8. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Bin auf der Suche nach der engl. Ltd Edition eben hier angekommen und hätte gerne, obwohl ich die theoretischen Anforderungen gelesen habe, eine Aussage eines Stalkererfahrenen, ob ich mit meinem Laptop überhaupt an einen Kauf denken sollte. Danke im Voraus! 

Turion TL60 2x2,0GHz
Radeon HD 2600 512mb
2GB  DDR2 667MHz
Windows Vista


----------



## unhurt (8. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Es läuft zwar etwas besser, aber alles auf max. und 40 Fps? No way.
> 
> cYa




Doch, in den Sümpfen (vor dem Bootslagerplatz), mit einer Auflösung von 1280x1024, Hatte ich durchschnittlich 40-50 fps. 

Bei dem Bootslagerplatz selbst habe ich 30-40 fps.


----------



## Whoosaa (8. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



Flecktarntiger schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach der engl. Ltd Edition eben hier angekommen und hätte gerne, obwohl ich die theoretischen Anforderungen gelesen habe, eine Aussage eines Stalkererfahrenen, ob ich mit meinem Laptop überhaupt an einen Kauf denken sollte. Danke im Voraus!
> 
> Turion TL60 2x2,0GHz
> Radeon HD 2600 512mb
> ...


 

Naja, einen Versuch ist es wert. Welche Aufloesung benutzt du?
Ich wuerde sagen, bei 1024*768 kriegst du es noch gut hin, ab 1280*xxxx wird es eng. Da bleibt als einzige Alternative: Neukauf. Entweder Monster-Notebook (ueberteuert, schwer und trotzdem nicht allzu sehr leistungsfaehig), oder gleich der Kauf eines richtigen Rechners.


BTT:

Ich kann das Spiel erst im *Juli/August 2009* spielen.
Ich verlange *MITLEID*!


----------



## Flecktarntiger (8. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Ja eigentlich 1280*800; der erste Teil läuft mit hohen Grafikeinstellungen eigentlich auch sehr gut und der Clear Sky soll doch auf der gleichen Engine basieren? Mir ist bewusst, dass ich die Grafik nicht werde voll auskosten können, aber ich wüsste gern, ob es auf mittleren Einstellung wohl gut spielbar sein wird...


----------



## Whoosaa (8. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Wahrscheinlich ja.
Probier einfach mal falls moeglich Crysis aus, wenn das auf Mittel laeuft, wirst du mit Einfach Clear Sky keine Probleme haben - Vermutung.
Am besten waere, wenn du jemand findest, der in etwa das gleiche Notebook hat.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



> Ich kann das Spiel erst im *Juli/August 2009* spielen.
> Ich verlange *MITLEID*!


 
*Taschentuch-Reich*

Warum ???

Mfg


----------



## DenniRauch (8. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

ich habs mir heut aus der Videothek meines Vertrauens geliehen und werd heut abend mal die ersten Eindrücke sammeln. Meld mich dan Später nochmal zum erläutern meiner Erfahrung betr. Performance, Bugs, Crashes etc...


----------



## CiSaR (8. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Och menno ich komme in der Hauptstory immer noch nicht weiter 
Ich will nen Patch 
Habe gerade den neuen 1.5.04 Patch gefunden. Hoffe der funzt mit der deutschen Version.

EDIT: nein tut er nicht


----------



## ajay23 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

tach jungs, wollte mal fragen ob ich der einzige bin der den schieberegler vom anti alias voll nacht rechts knallt und aber keine einzige kante geglättet wird???? also als ich es unter vista im dx10 gezockt habe gings...aber jetzt unter xp mit dx9 gehts nur im treiber...aber da gehen die frames ja übel in den keller....also ist das nur bei mir so...gibts da ne lösung??? ist bei mir auch bei dem ersten teil von stalker so...alle patches drauf und kein antialias...


----------



## ajay23 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

ach ja...und so nebenbei, warum zeigts denn mein signatur nich an???? 



oh geht ja doch...dann brauch ich nur hilfe zu stalker clear sky....


----------



## boss3D (8. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

^^ Von dem AA, das man im Spiel aktivieren kann, darfst du dir nichts erwarten, außer einem Performanceverlust von ca. 3 FPS ...
Einen bemerkbaren Unterschied zwischen AA aktiviert bzw. deaktiviert gibt es nämlich nicht.

Laut PCGH erreicht eine 8800 GTX in CS _(DX9, AA/AF aus)_ 20 - 30 FPS, also spielbar sollte es auf deinem PC unter DX9 auf jeden Fall sein?!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ajay23 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

ja klar kann ich das zocken, ganz gut sogar, ist nur ganz am anfang wenn der typ wach wird...da hab ich so 15 - 20 fps ansonsten bin ich immer über 35... meist bei 45.... mit allem auf max...alle regler rechts....also ist das normal das, das aa einfach nich geht....sehr toll....aber unter dx 10 hat das ganz gut funktioniert, ohne großartig einzubrechen....ausser wenn ich den regler ganz nach rechts gemacht hatte....

http://www.bilder-speicher.de/fotoalbum.php?album=59457


als kleiner beweis das ne 8800 gtx immer noch ganz gut dabei ist!!!


----------



## b.l.a.d.e. (8. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

SO EINE ******* ******  jetz ist der 1.5.04 patch draußen, der viele bugs behebt und ich bin schon ziemlich weit im spiel... 

naja leutz ich werd dann mal jetz den patch ziehen und draufhauen, werde euch berichten, ob der überhaupt was bringt. 
(russische version)

laut der changelog, soll er endlich die meisten crashes fixen, sowie die kriege zwischen den fraktionen. hoffe es wird so sein, den wie oben schon angesprochen, geht mir das auch auf den sack positionen für niemanden einzunehmen...


----------



## ajay23 (8. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

das einzige was bei mir anders ist, ich kann jetzt die licht recihweite einstellen....und die schattenqualität....


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Also 2 Dinge nerven mich jetzt total an Stalker.....

*1.*
Mein Süßer kleiner 5 Jähriger Frechdachs dachte, der Patch auf dem Desktop wäre ein neues Spiel.....mal darauf klicken... Ergo Patch nochmal installiert und die Safe-Games sind im Eimer..... Der Papa brauchte in dem Moment sehr gute Nerven und sehr vieeeeeelllll Geduld....

*2.*
Beim Räumen des Banditenlagers und des Weges nach Kordon in den Sümpfen, muss man stundenlang Warten bis die Quest weitergeht....im Moment warte ich am Weg nach Kordon auf Erlösung....weiter Aufgaben habe ich nicht ausßer zu Warten, das die Clear Sky Pfeifen Ihren Hintern aus dem Bett bewegen um mal dort zu erscheinen....

Kann mir jemand eine Uhrzeit nennen, wann die dort auftauchen ???? Es ist beim mir jetzt 6 Uhr 8 im Spiel....

Mfg


----------



## CiSaR (8. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



b.l.a.d.e. schrieb:


> SO EINE ******* ******  jetz ist der 1.5.04 patch draußen, der viele bugs behebt und ich bin schon ziemlich weit im spiel...
> 
> naja leutz ich werd dann mal jetz den patch ziehen und draufhauen, werde euch berichten, ob der überhaupt was bringt.
> (russische version)
> ...



*haben will* *freu* Ich habe gelesen das der für alle Versionen am 15.09 kommen soll und ich habs endlich in den Wissenschaftlerbunker geschaft und wie ganz einfach ich habe alle Wachen die aussen rum standen abgeknallt und schon konnte ich rein^^


----------



## b.l.a.d.e. (8. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

hier noch die changelog, sry für solch eine übersetzung (google) russisch-deutsch :

Version 1.5.04 

Hinweis: Gespeicherte Spiele aus früheren Versionen werden nicht funktionieren nach der Installation des Upgrades. 
Patch ist nur in Lizenz an die russische Version des Spiels! 

Achtung! Gespeicherten Spiele aus früheren Versionen werden nicht funktionieren nach der Installation des Upgrades. 

Synchronisation 
Der Beitritt zu dem Server wird nur dann möglich, wenn der Client-und Server-Versionen des Spiels passen. 

Änderungen: 
•	HUD hinzugefügt Streifen von Ausdauer. 
•	hinzugefügt Munition zu bewegen Ausrüstung zwischen den Container, und doppelklicken Sie. 
•	Eingestellt Spiel automatisch nach der Eröffnung Szene. 
•	ausgewählte Artikel in geheimen Orten auf der Ebene der "Marshes". 
•	hinzugefügt Mechanik "Dolga" ekzoskelet verbessern. 
•	АС-96/2". hinzugefügt Mechanik "Freiheit" verbessern "AS-96 / 2". 
•	erhöhten Betrag des Geldes aus dem Handelsmarkt Splittergruppen "Bandits". 
• wesentlich erhöhen die Chancen auf den Erhalt von Arbeitsplätzen ", um wieder" auf einem Niveau: "Cordon", "Agroprom", "Militär-Depots." 
•	Unsterblichkeit entfernt und Scharfschützen auf der Ebene der "verlassenen Krankenhaus." 
•	Emissionen während der Spieler nicht mehr durch die Verwaltung, wenn sie in Schutz. 
•	senkte Widerstand gegen die Monster Granaten. 
•	Festpreise für Patronen und Rüstungen. 
Berichtigungen: 
• die Fehler im Zusammenhang mit einer großen Zahl von Patronen in den Feldern Camps sind in der Abfahrt, da sie die Zahl der Identifikatoren. 
• die Fehler, der Port-Dateien gespeicherten Spiele nach einem Wechsel zwischen ihnen im Boot-Menü, was zu verschiedenen zufällige Fehler während einer späteren Spiel. 
• die Fehler, die Händler Splittergruppen "Bandits" wählt Geld aus dem Player für die Durchführung von Aufgaben "Zanyat Baraholku zusammen mit Banditen", anstatt ihnen. 
• die Fehler, der fehlte die grundlegende Aufgabe der "Limansk", wenn der Umzug an ihn das Ausmaß der "Roten Wald" bis zum Abschluss der Arbeit "Hilfe" Clear Skies "nutzen die Brücke." 
•	die Fehler, der falsch Situation bestehen während der Arbeitsuche "Hilfe" Clear Skies "nutzen die Brücke." 
• den Fehler verursacht, dass ihn der Abreise bei einem Dialog mit dem Kommandeur der Detachment "Freiheit" in der Nähe der Basis von Söldnern. 
•	korrigiert einen falschen Patrouille der Straße auf der Ebene "Military-Warehouse", die aufgetreten Flüge. 
• der Fehler im Dialog Führer "Freiheit" der dazu führte, dass es auf der Abfahrt den Fall, dass die Spieler, um die CPC Verstorbenen Ablösung vorzeitig geschlossen das Fenster wieder einen Dialog und Dialog. 
•	Korrektur eines Fehlers in der Szene Raub, verursacht der Abfahrt. 
•	die Fehler, der Mechaniker "Freiheit" nicht abholen seinem Freund CPC bei der Durchführung von Aufgaben. 
• die Fehler, die die Aufgabe von "Sprechen Sie mit Dick Naprom" nicht erfüllt, wenn die diggery bereits aus einem Konzentrationslager. 
•	die Fehler, die ein Maschinengewehr auf der Ebene von "Cordon" weiterhin zu schießen, auch wenn pulemetchik tot war. 
•	die Fehler der dazu führte, dass es auf der Abflugebene am Anfang der "dunklen Tal". 
• Fix auf der Ebene der "dunklen Tal" der dazu führte, dass es auf der Abfahrt bei den Tunnel auf der Basis von Söldnern wurde gesprengt vorzeitig. 
•	korrigiert mehrere Fehler, was zu einem ungezwungenen Abreise. 
•	korrigiert einige Fehler in den Krieg Splittergruppen. 
•	die Fehler, die Kräfte verlassen, der wichtigsten Punkte. 
• den Fehler verursacht, dass ihn der Abreise, wenn sie versuchen einen Download der neuesten gespeichertes Spiel, wenn es nicht ein Spiel gespeichert. 
• die Fehler der dazu führte, dass es auf der Abfahrt zweimal bei dem Versuch, sie werfen ihre Arme Button "Emissionen von Waffen" mit offenem Inventar. 
•	die Fehler der dazu führte, dass es zu einem vorzeitigen Aktivierung Übergänge zwischen den Ebenen. 
•	die Fehler, die die Aufgabe von "Kill Blinde Hunde" nicht eingehalten wird, wenn Gräber selbst getötet alle Hunde. 
• die Fehler, der die Aufgabe zu übertragen, zu den Themen könnte passieren, auch wenn die Punkte niedriger waren als nötig, was zu der Abfahrt. 
• die Fehler der dazu führte, dass sie zum Tod mit dem Ausscheiden von allen Mitgliedern des Ordens, die Erteilung einer sekundären Aufgabe. 
•	korrigiert häufige Abfahrten Server-und Client in einem Netzwerk Spiel. 
•	den Fehler verursacht, dass die Verbesserungen auf das Verschwinden von Waffen hinterließen bei einem großen Abstand. 
• die Fehler, hat dazu geführt, dass die Inschrift, berichtete Rücktritt Spieler aus der Zone des Feuers auf Krähen, nicht verschwinden. 
•	korrigiert einige Fehler im Zusammenhang mit Emissionen, einschließlich derjenigen, die mit dem Abflug.


----------



## CiSaR (8. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



b.l.a.d.e. schrieb:


> hier noch die changelog, sry für solch eine übersetzung (google) russisch-deutsch :
> 
> Version 1.5.04
> 
> ...



Jo die ersten beiden changes sind schonmal sehr gut der Rest ist bloß Google kauderwelsch^^
Aber ich hör jetzt auf ich warte auf den Patch und fange von vorn an und wenn die Fraktionskriege endlich richtig funzen und die anderen Fehler auch behoben werden, ist mir das genug Antrieb um es nochmal zu spielen.


----------



## b.l.a.d.e. (8. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

hhm also ich merke iwie keine besserung mit dem 1.5.04patch...  
hatte sogar n absturz bei den sümpfen. naja ich hau mal wieder die 1.5.03 ver. drauf, da ich kb hab von anfang los zu legen...


----------



## Speed-E (8. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Habe gerade was lustiges rausgefunden. Habe im Taskmanager den Core0 meines Quad's rausgenommen und siehe da. Stalker CS verteilt die Rechenleistung auf die 3 anderen Core's anstatt nur auf den ersten. 
Probierts mal aus. 
Allerdings kann ich es trotzdem nur ohne dynamische Beleuchtung mit Genuss spielen.


----------



## CiSaR (8. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



Speed-E schrieb:


> Habe gerade was lustiges rausgefunden. Habe im Taskmanager den Core0 meines Quad's rausgenommen und siehe da. Stalker CS verteilt die Rechenleistung auf die 3 anderen Core's anstatt nur auf den ersten.
> Probierts mal aus.
> Allerdings kann ich es trotzdem nur ohne dynamische Beleuchtung mit Genuss spielen.



Toll dann hab ich immer nur noch einen Kern der rechnet


----------



## DenniRauch (8. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

man is des game verbugged... hatte schon 2 crashes in 4 Std Spielzeit... und manche missionen werden voll spät erst als beendet erkannt...
Warum veröffentlichen die so ein Spiel??? Es ist zwar spielbar und macht auch laune, aber wenn ich nicht mehr weiß was ich machen soll weil eine mission als nicht beendet erkannt wird, dann machts keinen spass...


----------



## boss3D (8. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



CiSaR schrieb:


> Toll dann hab ich immer nur noch einen Kern der rechnet


... und viel mehr, als einen brauchst du laut PCGH auch nicht, solange dieser einen hohen Takt hat.  


> Multi-Core-Optimierungen sind _Stalker: Clear Sky _nicht bekannt, das Spiel lastet nur einen Kern aus.





DenniRauch schrieb:


> man is des game verbugged... hatte schon 2 crashes in 4 Std Spielzeit... und manche missionen werden voll spät erst als beendet erkannt...
> Warum veröffentlichen die so ein Spiel??? Es ist zwar spielbar und macht auch laune, aber wenn ich nicht mehr weiß was ich machen soll weil eine mission als nicht beendet erkannt wird, dann machts keinen spass...


Puh, zum Glück hatte ich noch nie Probleme/Bugs mit den Quests ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (8. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



boss3D schrieb:


> ... und viel mehr, als einen brauchst du laut PCGH auch nicht, solange dieser einen hohen Takt hat.
> MfG, boss3D



Noch sind es 3GHz aber bald kommt die WaKü und dann hoffe ich auf 4,5GHZ und dazu meine dann übertaktete 8800GTX liefern hoffentlich genug Leistung für den DirectX10 Modus. Ich hoffe nur noch das noch der scheiß TDR Bug verschwindet weil der bringt mich bald zum Amoklaufen


----------



## boss3D (8. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



CiSaR schrieb:


> und dazu meine dann übertaktete 8800GTX liefern hoffentlich genug Leistung für den DirectX10 Modus.


Da erwartest du vermutlich zu viel ...
Laut PCGH erreicht die in DX9 _(ohne AA/AF)_ schon nur 20 - 30 FPS und soviel macht der Prozi dann auch wieder nicht aus. Trotzdem hoffe ich das beste für dich.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (8. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



boss3D schrieb:


> Da erwartest du vermutlich zu viel ...
> Laut PCGH erreicht die in DX9 _(ohne AA/AF)_ schon nur 20 - 30 FPS und soviel macht der Prozi dann auch wieder nicht aus. Trotzdem hoffe ich das beste für dich.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



In Crysis habe ich überhaupt keine Probleme alles auf Very High @ 1680x1050 und S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky ist so extrem anfordernd


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (8. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

@ CiSaR

Was Crysis auf very high bei 1680*1050 mit ner 8800GTX????

Wie geht das denn bitte hab ne 8800GTS (G92) die ja der 8800GTX voner Leistung her manchma leicht überlegend ist un schaff es gerade mal auf "high" dauerhaft ruckelfrei zu zocken...

Prozi: Q6600 @2.7Ghz
Ram: 4GB DDR 800 4-4-4-12

greetz


----------



## CiSaR (8. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> @ CiSaR
> 
> Was Crysis auf very high bei 1680*1050 mit ner 8800GTX????
> 
> ...



Ja und das läuft super. E8400 + 8800GTX no problem 
Jetzt habe ich eh ne drecks 8800GTX irgendsoein scheiß NVIDIA vorfür Modell was schon mindestens einmal runtergefallen ist, zumindest läßt der verschobene DVI Anschluß und das verbogene Slotblech darauf hin schließen und fragt jetzt bitte nich wie ich an die rangekommen bin und mit dieser Karte kam auch der TDR Bug (**).    Ich glaub ich brauch ne GTX280b


----------



## b.l.a.d.e. (8. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

hatte bei shadow of chernobyl keinen einzigen bug, clear sky bringt mich zum verzweifeln... zwar läuft das spiel einigermaßen ohne bugs bei mir, allerdings pisst mich das so an, dass ich beim ersten spielen ohne patch glück hatte. beim ersten spielen, ohne 1.5.03 führten die stalker krieg gegen die banditen und hollte jede posi, die ich erobert hatte. jetz nach dem patch neu angefangen und die machen nix.  selbst beim 1.5.04 ist das so. seltsam, clear sky scheint zum glückspiel geworden zu sein... der eine spielt bugfrei, der andere nicht. übrigens hat jemand versucht die A*N*LEN banditen auszuschalten? sprich die base von denen zu killen? also ich hab schon 3 mal, die basis von denen infiltriert, sprich kein einziger bandit lebte und trozdem kommen die wie ratten und hollen sich die base zurück... kommt iwann evtl. n quest? oder muss ich jemanden fragen um die basis zu hollen? weil die nerven mich immer, wenn ich ins dunkle tal oder zu stalkern will, sind immer iwelche banditen am rumlaufen.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (8. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

kk warum geht das denn bei mir net?


greetz....


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

*Unbedingt Lesen !!!!*​ 


Also ich habe jetzt mal raus gefunden wie das Spiel unter "Erweiterte Dynamische Beleuchtung", also DX10 am besten läuft....

*Mein System:*

E6750 @ 3,6Ghz
4x 1GB OCZ Flex
GTX260 @ 734/1501/1268
Windows Vista64
*Meine Einstellungen:*


Auflösung 1680x1050
Alles auf Max
AA und AF aus ( sehe keinen Unterschied )
Den Nvidia Beta Treiber darauf
Die drei Schalter unter Erweitert Sonnenstrahlung etc. auf Mittel
Damit erreiche ich Durchschnittlich zwischen 30-35 Fps.....der niedrigste Wert war 26 fps auch beim rennen.....


*Dann habe ich in einem anderen Forum folgenden Tipp gefunden...*

Um Stalker zu überreden mehrere Kerne zu benutzen, das Programm "CPU-Control" Installieren....

www.ge.koma-code.de - CPU-Control (Win 98/2000/XP/Vista)

Hier ist die Anleitung:

*CPU Control:*
*1. installieren*
*2. startet das spiel und geht während dem spiel ins windows*
*3. startet cpu control*
*4. oben rechts bei Programm auf cpu1 stellen*
*5. auf der linken seite seht ihr die Prozesse*
*6. rechtklick auf xrEngine.exe*
*7a. bei 2 kern cpus geht ihr auf "Alle Cpus" dann auf "2 Cpus" dann auf "1+2" dann das programm minimieren (es müsste nun in der Taskleiste unten rechts stehen)*
*7b. bei 4 kern cpus unten rechts auf optionen klicken und ein häkchen in quad core reinmachen dann geht ihr auf "Alle Cpus" dann auf "4 Cpus" dann auf "1+2+3+4" dann das programm minimieren (es müsste nun in der taskleiste unten rechts stehen)*

*Ihr könnt es auch mit dem Rechtsklick unter Profile Speichern und Windows unter Optionen überreden das Programm automatisch zu starten.*


Bei mir ist zunächst gar nichts passiert, so dachte ich .....

Zunächst war keine Fps Erhöhung zu beobachten....bis ich weiter nach Kordon ging, da explodierten die fps plötzlich auf 45-70 fps

Beim zurückgehen in die Sümpfe genau das gleiche....unter 40 fps kam ich nicht mehr... Das Programm mußte sich wohl erst Warm laufen 

Ich werde jetzt mal die Sonnen einstellungen wieder auf "Hoch" stellen....mal sehen was dann passiert.....

Mfg


----------



## unhurt (9. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Whoosaa (9. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Jop, kenn ich schon vom hoeren...

Wilsst du uns deine Quelle sagen?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Jop, kenn ich schon vom hoeren...
> 
> Wilsst du uns deine Quelle sagen?


 

Oblivion Forum...

Ich wollte nur keinen Thread von einem anderen Forum hier posten....

Mfg


----------



## y33H@ (9. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Der "Trick" bringt leider nichts. Ich habe das mit mehreren Szenen gebencht, da tut sich nix.

cYa


----------



## boss3D (9. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Also seit dem Catalyst 8.9 Beta komme ich mit allem, was nur geht _(außer AA)_ auf Maximum _(DX10)_ auf 30 - 40 FPS. Nur in der Clear Sky Basis läuft das Spiel meist mit ca. 20 FPS. Ich bin mit dieser Performance jetzt sehr zufrieden und man muss bedenken, dass meine HD4870 im Moment nicht (!) OCt ist. Mal sehen, was die unter H²O hergibt ...  

_PS: Ich spiele ebenfalls in 1680 x 1050, also ist in CS die HD4870 der GTX 260 anscheinend auch überlegen._

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Der "Trick" bringt leider nichts. Ich habe das mit mehreren Szenen gebencht, da tut sich nix.
> 
> cYa


 

Seltsamer Weise funktioniert es scheinbar nicht bei jedem Prozessor....

Wie geschrieben, tat sich erst bei mir auch nichts, bis ich im Spiel von den Sümpfen nach Kordon gewechselt habe und umgekehrt....

Das schossen die fps plötzlich nach oben....

Vorher, Programm installiert, Fraps an .... keine Steigerung, obwohl ich mehrfach verschiedene Safe Games geladen hatte....erst als ich im Spiel komplett neue Zenarien geladen wurden, ging es.....

Im Forum, wo ich den Tipp her habe, funktioniert es bei rund 30% der User nicht....

Ich habe die Vermutung das es von Anfang an installiert sein muss, damit alle Kerne benutzt werden....wenn man nur ein Safe Game lädt, scheint nur ein Kern benutzt zu werden.....

Ich werde heute abend noch mal testen, woran es liegen könnte....

Mfg


----------



## boss3D (9. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Weiß eigentlich jemand, wann man mit dem Patch 1.5.04 für die deutsche Version rechnen kann?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## riedochs (9. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Ich werde es heut Abend oder Morgen frueh auch mal mit CPU Controll versuchen.


----------



## Aerron (9. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Also mit dem CPU-Control muß ich sagen das Tool ist nicht so prall Im Stalker merke ich gar nichts und  beim Benchen  gibts nur Abstürze  naja wär ja auch sehr überaschend gewessen das ein Tool nen Programm stremmt was kein Stremming hat 


PS. ey ich wurd Ausgeraubt  jetzt renne ich da mit so ner Erpsenpistole rum un muß mir meine Sachen wieder Besorgen  !



gruß Aerron


----------



## boss3D (9. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Ich bin gerade im Kordon und soll das PDA eines toten Soldaten aus dem Tunnel, in den die Schienen führen, holen, allerdings wift mich so eine Anomalie ständig zurück. Weiß jemand, wie man an der vorbeikommt?

Und ist euch nichts bekannt, wann Patch 1.5.04 erscheinen soll?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ajay23 (9. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

joh...also mit dem cpu control hab ich wohl auch nix erreicht....

aber zu dem das manche denken ne ´8800GTX wäre zu schwach...
mein system seht ihr ja und ich hab teilweise mehr frames als manche hier schreiben....kleiner beweis...könnt auch die einstellung sehen....

http://www.bilder-speicher.de/08090915663945.gratis-foto-hosting-page.html


----------



## Aerron (9. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

@Boss3D 


Ich habe meine Klammoten wieder die beiden Spinner die mich überfallen haben habe ich gefunden nur meine Panzerung die ich mir neu machen lassen habe ist jetzt koplett weg und mein Britisches Gewehr was ich reparieren lassen habe klemmt wieder genauso wie vor her !


ja warte mal ich weiß wie : am Rand hoch gehen und von oben hinter die Anomalie springen 


vom Patch weiß ich nur so viel das er paar Bugs im Spiel beseitigen soll zb 
Änderungen:
-- HUD hinzugefügt Streifen von Ausdauer.
-- Entfernt Unsterblichkeit pulemetchika und Scharfschützen auf der Ebene der "verlassenen Krankenhaus."
-- Feste Preise für Patronen und Rüstungen.
-- Berichtigt einige Fehler in den Krieg Splittergruppen.
-- Korrigiert häufige Abfahrten Server-und Client in einem Netzwerk Spiel.
-- Der Fehler, die zu Verbesserungen auf dem Verschwinden von Waffen hinterließen bei einem großen Abstand.

Das stammt aus dem Russischen Patsch 


Also wird der neue Patch nicht grade große verbesserungen bringen bei der X ray Engine und es wird warscheinlich mit dem neuen Patsch alle bisherrigen Spielstande gelöscht werden 

ich bin Grade bei der Vierten Fracktion angekommen ich glaub ich werd das Game erstmal in der Kapange durch zocken und dann mit dem neuen PAtsch(en) die ganzen neben Missionen mit nehmen sonst ärger ich mich schwarz wenn ich nach nem Patsch von vorne anfangen muß !


Gruß Aerron


----------



## boss3D (9. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



Aerron schrieb:


> @Boss3D
> ja warte mal ich weiß wie : am Rand hoch gehen und von oben hinter die Anomalie springen


Werde ich gleich ausprobieren, vielen Dank.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (9. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Also am 15.09 soll der neue Patch erscheinen, im Deepsilver Forum wird sogar von heute abend geredet. Auf Seite 21 steht der komplette Changelog der russischen Version, der mit Google überstzt wurde. Wenn man sich an die Google Sprache gewöhnt hat, so ca. nach dem dritten mal lesen , liest man von einigen insteressanten Verbesserungen und einer großen Menge Bugfixes und ja es werden alle Saves unbrauchbar.


----------



## krueppel (9. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

hab ein problem mit einem bug 
kann mir jemand helfen 
im sumpf gibt es doch den nebenquest wo ich die verbesserte AK zurück holen soll, dass funzt auch ich kann sie später dem Typen nur nicht mehr geben und wenn ich ihn kill stürzt das game ab


----------



## b.l.a.d.e. (9. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

leute warum kann ich mich nicht der freiheit anschließen??? ich hab alle aufträge für die gemacht... trozdem sagt der typ, ich wär noch nicht reif


----------



## boss3D (9. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Ich habe eben wieder CS gezockt und dabei gesehen, dass man nicht einfach auf den Tunnel raufklettern kann _(überall die Stacheldrahtzeune, die Kordon begrenzen)_ und irgendwie hinter die Anomalie springen kann. Und, wenn man von vorne dagegen läuft, stellt sie den Spieler wieder vor den Tunnel. Wie kommt man da vorbei, um sich das Zeug des toten Soldaten holen zu können?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## Potman (9. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Ich hab mir Clear Sky jetzt endlich gekauft und ich muss sagen ich hab bisher noch keine großen Probleme gehabt! Bin grad im Dunklen Tal. Bisher keinerlei Abstütze, Freezes oder Probs bei savegame laden. Hier und da vllt mal nen Bug aber bei mir is das Spiel noch nie abgestürtzt. 

Ich muss sagen ich bin zufrieden... bis jetzt


----------



## b.l.a.d.e. (9. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



Potman schrieb:


> Ich hab mir Clear Sky jetzt endlich gekauft und ich muss sagen ich hab bisher noch keine großen Probleme gehabt! Bin grad im Dunklen Tal. Bisher keinerlei Abstütze, Freezes oder Probs bei savegame laden. Hier und da vllt mal nen Bug aber bei mir is das Spiel noch nie abgestürtzt.
> 
> Ich muss sagen ich bin zufrieden... bis jetzt



warte ab


----------



## leboga (9. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Ich will auch haben! Bin leider erst 15 und meine Eltrn holen mir das nicht


----------



## boss3D (9. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



leboga schrieb:


> Ich will auch haben! Bin leider erst 15 und meine Eltrn holen mir das nicht


Hast du einen Opa, oder eine Oma, der/die "auf deiner Seite steht"? 
Ansonsten einen älteren Kumpel fragen, oder bei irgendeinem kleinen, abgelegen Laden vorbeischauen, der über jeden Kunden froh ist. Dort nimmt man es mit der Alterskontrolle meistens nicht so genau ...

Ich habe mir meine CS ja auch von einem Kumpel holen lassen, der in der Praxis 16 und auf dem Papier 18 Jahre alt ist.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Ich habe das Spiel mit dem CPU Control Tool nochmal gescheckt.....

Ich kann eine erhebliche Performance Steigerung  feststellen, bei mir scheint es zu funktionieren....

Ich bin dafür extra noch einmal in das Clear Sky Lager zurück gegangen, weil dort die Performance am schlechtesten war....

Ich habe ein paar Screenshots mit Fraps gemacht....

Einstellung DX10 / Erweiterte Dynamische Beleuchtung / alles auf High / 1680x1050




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vorher hatte ich dort nur etwa 18-26 fps....

Ich würde sagen....das Programm einfach mal installieren und ne weile laufen lassen.... sobald Stalker ein neues Level laden muss, scheint es zu laufen und bleibt dann auch aktiv, wenn man die Savegames ladet....

Mfg


----------



## CiSaR (9. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Ich habe via Taskmanager lediglich eine Lastverteilung und einen Anstieg der Auslastung um ca. 10% festgestellt.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (9. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Werd das weiterhin nur online spielen bis nen neuer Patch draußen ist....

Solltest du auch mal tun boss3D hehe^^...seh dich nie im Netzwerk

greetz


----------



## y33H@ (9. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Da ändert sich rein gar nichts. Wer korrekt bencht, sieht das auch 

cYa


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



CiSaR schrieb:


> Ich habe via Taskmanager lediglich eine Lastverteilung und einen Anstieg der Auslastung um ca. 10% festgestellt.



Der Taskmanager soll es angeblich nicht anzeigen....ob das stimmt habe ich nicht kontrolliert.....

Aber ist ja egal, ich habe es nur gut gemeint.....

Wer das selber mal nachlesen will, sollte ins Deep Silver Forum gehen und unter Performance Tipps nachlesen.....dort ist auch der link zu der Anleitung.....

Jedenfals funktioniert es bei mir...

Mfg


----------



## CiSaR (9. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Werd das weiterhin nur online spielen bis nen neuer Patch draußen ist....
> 
> Solltest du auch mal tun boss3D hehe^^...seh dich nie im Netzwerk
> 
> greetz



Heiste bei STALKER genau wie hier, wenn ja vielleicht treffen wir uns dann morgen Nachmittag 



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Der Taskmanager soll es angeblich nicht anzeigen....ob das stimmt habe ich nicht kontrolliert.....
> 
> Aber ist ja egal, ich habe es nur gut gemeint.....
> 
> ...



Also der Taskmanager zeigte veränderungen und der zweite Kern bekamm auf jeden Fall mehr zu tun.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (9. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

ja heiße ich nur noch mit {GER} dahinter man kann ruhig sehen wo der meistens erste herkommt lol nee spaß^^...

Auf was für nen Server spielste immer???

Wenn net machen wir uns mal nen Tag un Uhrzeit aus??? Was hälste davon???

greetz


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Da ändert sich rein gar nichts. Wer korrekt bencht, sieht das auch
> 
> cYa



Was heißt jetzt korrekt Benchen ???

Mit vorherigen Save Games geht es nicht, weis nicht warum....

Wenn es bei mir nur Einbildung ist, dann erkläre mir meinen Performance Sprung....

Wenn es bei mir nicht funktioniert, dann erkläre mir mal, warum ich das hier aufzeigen sollte.....aus Geltungssucht....nee bestimmt nicht .... habe ich echt nicht nötig...

Ist ja auch egal.....ich kann es jetzt in den höchsten Auflösungen spielen....nur das ist für mich jetzt wichtig ! 

Wenn Du es selber nachlesen willst, dann gehe ins Deep Silver Forum und schau unter Performance Tipps.....bei einigen geht es.....

Punkt Ende.....

Ich gehe jetzt ein paar Soldaten und oder Banditen killen....

Mfg


----------



## CiSaR (9. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> ja heiße ich nur noch mit {GER} dahinter man kann ruhig sehen wo der meistens erste herkommt lol nee spaß^^...
> 
> Auf was für nen Server spielste immer???
> 
> ...



Irgendein Server mit der Version 1.5.03 und möglichst vielen Leuten drauf. Bist du bei Steam?


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (9. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Nee bin ich net...

Ja genau wie ich....

Bin aber eig immer im td find das besser...

Was hälste von morgen Abend???^^

greetz


----------



## CiSaR (9. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Nee bin ich net...
> 
> Ja genau wie ich....
> 
> ...



Morgen Nachmittag ist mir lieber. Meinst du TDM oder DM? Naja wenn du da bist finde ich dich, geh jetzt schlafen muß morgen früh raus.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (9. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Aso ja klar TDM sorry ist schon spät^^...

Hmm kann aber erst gegen um sechs wenn das für dich noch Nachmittag ist dann funzt das ansonsten nen anderen Tag...huh???

Haste icq???

greetz


----------



## riedochs (10. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Muss man DX10 eigentlich irgendwo explizit einschalten?


----------



## y33H@ (10. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

"Erweiterte dynamische Beleuchtung der Objekte", "Nasse Oberflächen" und "Volumetrischer Rauch".

cYa


----------



## dbm (10. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

wie war das nich in fraps? wann sehe ich ob dx9 oder dx10 läuft im fps fenster? kann das nochmals jemand genau erklärenß danke!


----------



## boss3D (10. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



dbm schrieb:


> wie war das nich in fraps? wann sehe ich ob dx9 oder dx10 läuft im fps fenster? kann das nochmals jemand genau erklärenß danke!


Wenn die gelbe Zahl sich auf einer kleinen schwarzen Fläche befindet > DX10
Wenn man nur die gelbe Zahl sieht > DX9


_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Solltest du auch mal tun boss3D hehe^^...seh dich nie im Netzwerk


Das liegt daran, dass ich so gut, wie jedes Spiel nur im SinglePlayer spiele. Ich bin absolut kein Fan von MultiPlayer ...  

Weiß hier niemand eine Antwort?


boss3D schrieb:


> Ich habe eben wieder CS gezockt und dabei gesehen, dass man nicht einfach auf den Tunnel raufklettern kann _(überall die Stacheldrahtzeune, die Kordon begrenzen)_ und irgendwie hinter die Anomalie springen kann. Und, wenn man von vorne dagegen läuft, stellt sie den Spieler wieder vor den Tunnel. Wie kommt man da vorbei, um sich das Zeug des toten Soldaten holen zu können?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




MfG, boss3D


----------



## dbm (10. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

danke boss ^^  könnt schwörn dass ich "Erweiterte dynamische Beleuchtung der Objekte", "Nasse Oberflächen" und "Volumetrischer Rauch" hatte und nur gelbe Zahl, nicht schwarz unterlegt  - muss ich nochma prüfen - Danke!!!


----------



## boss3D (10. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



dbm schrieb:


> danke boss ^^  könnt schwörn dass ich "Erweiterte dynamische Beleuchtung der Objekte", "Nasse Oberflächen" und "Volumetrischer Rauch" hatte und nur gelbe Zahl, nicht schwarz unterlegt  - muss ich nochma prüfen - Danke!!!


Einstellen alleine ist zuwenig. Du musst das Game auch neustarten, damit die Änderungen übernommen werden ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## riedochs (10. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Bei mit hat CPU Controll einen Bluescreen erzeugt, hat das jemand auch?


----------



## dbm (10. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



boss3D schrieb:


> Einstellen alleine ist zuwenig. Du musst das Game auch neustarten, damit die Änderungen übernommen werden ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



danke boss - arghhhh - das wars - jetzt funzts!


----------



## CiSaR (10. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Och menno ich habe gerade den dritten STALKER Roman fertig gelesen. Der war vielleicht wieder spannend nur das Ende is dann doch ziemlich traurig aber nächsten Monat soll der 4. Teil kommen, mal sehen wie es weiter geht.


----------



## ajay23 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

ich werd bekloppt....das mit dem cpu_control geht doch, habs so gemacht wie es da stand, neues game angefangen....alles beim alten...20-30fps im lager am anfang...dann die erste emission....und dann wacht der ja wieder im lager auf....und da wo er aufwacht, sonst 29fps, jetz 60fps ohne quatsch....und wenn ich draussen im lager rum hüprfe fällt es max auf 42fps ab.....na dann....so wirds doch mehr spass machen....


mfg, einfach ausprobieren....


----------



## Aerron (10. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Endstation Roter Wald   tja bis hier her und nicht weiter back to Windows will neu laden und? back to Windows  bei meinem letzen Speicherpunkt komme ich grade noch aus dem Agroprom untergrund die Leiter hoch und back to windows


Unter XP konnte ich wenigsten 6 Stunden Spielen ohne großartig neben Missionen mit zu nehmen !  

Gruß Aerron


----------



## CiSaR (10. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

ja bei mir auch sobald ich in die Raumanomalie springe - absturz


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



ajay23 schrieb:


> ich werd bekloppt....das mit dem cpu_control geht doch, habs so gemacht wie es da stand, neues game angefangen....alles beim alten...20-30fps im lager am anfang...dann die erste emission....und dann wacht der ja wieder im lager auf....und da wo er aufwacht, sonst 29fps, jetz 60fps ohne quatsch....und wenn ich draussen im lager rum hüprfe fällt es max auf 42fps ab.....na dann....so wirds doch mehr spass machen....
> 
> 
> mfg, einfach ausprobieren....





Endlich glaubt mir mal jemand...

Am besten jetzt Speichern und ab diesem Speicherpunkt funktioniert CPU-Control dauerhaft....so ist es jedenfals bei mir.....

Am besten Profil in CPU-Control speichern.....dann braucht man es jedenfals nicht immer neu eingeben.....

Es funktioniert auch wärend des Spiels....Stalker muss nur ein neues Zenario laden....bei einem Ortswechsel zum beispiel.....dann aktiviert sich das Programm und bleibt auch aktiv bei jedem gespeicherten Spiel ab da....

Mfg


----------



## riedochs (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Bei mir hat CPU Controll zu einem Bluescreen geführt. 

Weis jemand ob es schon für CS einen Hack für das maximal tragbare Gewicht gibt?


----------



## CiSaR (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



riedochs schrieb:


> Bei mir hat CPU Controll zu einem Bluescreen geführt.
> 
> Weis jemand ob es schon für CS einen Hack für das maximal tragbare Gewicht gibt?



Also soweit ich weiß noch nicht aber geh mal in das STALKER Forum von Deepsilver, die wissen bestimmt mehr.


----------



## SibirienFux (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Morgen zusamen,kann nur bestätigen das der CPU-Control funktioniert,hab mir sogar "Fraps" runtergeladen um das zu überprüfen,ohne CPU-Control konnte ich im DX10 (alles auf max. ausser AA) nicht spielen bis ich gemerkt habe das nur ein kern genutzt wird,dann habe ich das mit dem programm versucht und siehe an es klapt.Versuch lohnt sich!


----------



## Aerron (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



CiSaR schrieb:


> Also soweit ich weiß noch nicht aber geh mal in das STALKER Forum von Deepsilver, die wissen bestimmt mehr.


 

Wenn ich in das Forum von Deepsilver schaue habe ich das gefühl die holen schon Fackeln und Forken zum lünchen raus !



Gruß Aerron


----------



## Jack Carver (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



Aerron schrieb:


> Wenn ich in das Forum von Deepsilver schaue habe ich das gefühl die holen schon Fackeln und Forken zum lünchen raus !
> 
> 
> Lol, Früher in den wilden Zeiten hättens das wahrsch sogar gemacht. Man hat ja schon so einiges an verbuggten Games erlebt, aber das hier haut dem Fass den Boden raus.
> ...


----------



## riedochs (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Gibt es aehnlich Programme wie CPU Controll? CS laeuft bei mir auch nur auf einem Core, aber bei CPU Controll bekomme ich Bluescreens.


----------



## CiSaR (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

So hier ein perfekt deutsches Changelog und der Treiber ist fertig kommt also wahrscheinlich dieses Wochenende!

Changelog für 'S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky' Patch 1.5.04 - Europäische Versionen

Hinzugefügt (6)
- Ausdauer-Balken zum HUD hinzugefügt.
- Möglichkeit hinzugefügt, Munition per Doppelklick vom Container in's Inventar und zurück zu verschieben.
- Automatischer Speicherstand (Auto-Save) nach der Intro-Zwischensequenz hinzugefügt.
- Items an geheimen Stellen im Sumpfgebiet-Level hinzugefügt.
- Möglichkeit für den Duty-Techniker hinzugefügt, Upgrades am Exoskeleton vorzunehmen.
- Möglichkeit für den Freedom-Techniker hinzugefügt, Upgrades am AC-96/2 vorzunehmen.

Verändert (6)
- Die Menge an Geld erhöht, die der Händler der Banditen-Fraktion besitzt.
- Die Warscheinlichkeit wurde beträchtlich erhöht, einen 'Besorge das Item'-Quest in Agroprom und dem Militärlager zu erhalten.
- Die Unverwundbarkeit für Scharfschützen und MG-Schützen im Level des 'Verlassenen Krankenhauses' entfernt.
- Der Spieler verliert nun während den Emissionen nicht mehr die Kontrolle, insofern er sich in Deckung befindet.
- Die Verwundbarkeit von Monstern gegenüber Granaten erhöht.
- Preise für Munition und Rüstungen korrigiert.

Behoben (27)
- Fehler behoben, der in Verbindung mit einer sehr hohen Anzahl von Munition in Kisten verschiedener Camps steht, welcher zu einem Absturz des Spieles aufgrund von zu vielen Bezeichnungen führte.
- Fehler behoben, welcher Savegames beschädigte und unbrauchbar machte, nachdem man im Lade-Bildschirm zwischen zwei verschiedenen Savegames wechselte und damit für zahlreiche und willkürliche Fehler während des Spieles sorgte.
- Fehler behoben, welcher dafür sorgte, dass der Händler der Banditen-Fraktion euch für die erfolgreiche Ausführung des Quests 'Nimm mit den Banditen den Flohmarkt ein' Geld nahm, anstatt euch Geld zu geben.
- Fehler behoben, welcher das Anzeigen der Hauptquest im Level von 'Limansk' unterband, sobald der Spieler das Level von Seiten des Roten Waldes betrat, ohne vorher den Quest 'Hilf der 'Clear Sky'-Fraktion die Brücke einzunehmen' abzuschließen.
- Fehler behoben, welcher den Abschluss der Mission 'Hilf der 'Clear Sky'-Fraktion die Brücke einzunehmen' falsch abspeicherte.
- Fehler behoben, welcher einen Absturz des Spieles verursachte, sobald man sich im Dialog mit dem 'Freedom'-Anführer in der Nähe der Söldner-Basis befand.
- Fehler in einer inkorrekten Patrouillen-Route am Militärlager behoben, welcher zu einem Absturz des Spieles führte.
- Fehler im Dialog mit dem 'Freedom'-Anführer behoben, welcher einen Absturz des Spieles verursachte, insofern der Spieler den PDA des toten Squads zurückbrachte, das Dialogfenster zu früh schloß und es anschließend wieder öffnete.
- Fehler in der Szene des Überfalls behoben, welcher einen Absturz des Spieles verursachte.
- Fehler behoben, welcher dazu führte, dass der 'Freedom'-Techniker den PDA seines Freundes nach erfolgreicher Beendigung des Quests nicht mehr annahm.
- Fehler behoben, welcher das Abschließen der Mission 'Sprich den wilden Napr' verhinderte, insofern die Ausgräber bereits aus dem Konzentrationslager befreit wurden.
- Fehler im Level von Cordon behoben, in welchem die MG weiter feuerte, obwohl der MG-Schütze bereits eliminiert wurde.
- Fehler behoben, welcher im Eingang zum 'Dunklen Tal' einen Absturz des Spieles verursachte.
- Fehler im 'Dunklen Tal' behoben, welcher einen Absturz des Spieles verursachte, insofern der Tunnel in der Basis der Söldner-Fraktion voreilig in die Luft gejagt wurde.
- Diverse 'zufällige' Fehler im Spiel behoben, die zum Absturz des Spieles führten.
- Diverse Fehler im System der Fraktionskriege behoben.
- Fehler behoben, welcher dafür sorgte, dass Squads grundlos die Kontrollpunkte verließen.
- Fehler behoben, welcher für einen Absturz des Spieles sorgte, wenn man per Klick auf "Letzten Spielstand laden" versuchte den letzten Spielstand zu laden, obwohl keiner vorhanden war.
- Fehler behoben, welcher für einen Absturz des Spieles sorgte, insofern man versuchte die Waffe fallen zu lassen und hierfür zwei mal hintereinander auf die 'Waffe fallen lassen'-Taste drückte, wobei dabei das Inventar geöffnet war.
- Fehler behoben, welcher frühzeitig die Level-to-Level-Passagen aktivierte.
- Fehler behoben, welcher das Abschließen der 'Töte die Blinden Hunde'-Mission verhinderte, insofern die Gräber die Hunde bereits im Voraus eliminiert haben.
- Fehler behoben, welcher für einen Absturz des Spieles sorgte. Der Fehler machte es darüberhinaus möglich, Quests zum abliefern von Items abzuschließen, auch wenn man nicht die benötigte Anzahl von Items mit sich führte. Dies führte wie beschrieben zum Absturz.
- Fehler behoben, welcher für einen Absturz des Spieles sorgte, insofern alle Spieler des selbigen Squads starben, welcher dem Spieler einen Quest erteilt hat.
- Regelmäßige Server- & Client-Abstürze im Multiplayer behoben.
- Fehler behoben, welcher dafür sorgte, dass Waffen-Modifikationen urplötzlich verschwanden, sobald fallen gelassene oder deponierte Waffen einen bestimmten Abstand zum Spieler überschritten haben.
- Fehler behoben, welcher die Information des Spielers unterband, dass dieser den Bereich zum schießen der Krähen verlassen hat.
- Diverse Fehler im Zusammenhang mit Emissionen und diversen Abstürzen des Spieles behoben.


----------



## boss3D (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Hoffentlich kommt der Patch wirklich bald. Dann fange ich nochmal neu an und mit meiner bestellten WaKü, die noch diese Woche kommen sollte, müsste die Performance durch OC auch nochmal einen Sprung nach oben machen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Potman (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Zu CPU Control: Ich hab mir das auch mal gezogen. Aber ich kann die Prozesse nur unter 2 Kernen aufteilen. Die anderen 2 Krene erkennt das Programm nicht oder wie?

mfg

_Edit: ahh habs jetzt kapiert ^^ alles klar ich habs. 
_


----------



## cccc (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

*patch 1.5.04 *

bin grad am saugen

*NEUES SPIEL IST PFLICHT!!!*


----------



## boss3D (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



cccc schrieb:


> *patch 1.5.04 *
> 
> bin grad am saugen


Ich ebenfalls. Ist das eh sicher der Patch für die deutsche Version?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## cccc (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

jo! nur der server ist voll überlastet^^


----------



## CiSaR (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Jo wie geil. Gestern das TDR Problem losgeworden und heute der neue Patch


----------



## boss3D (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



cccc schrieb:


> nur der server ist voll überlastet^^


Kommt mir nicht so vor. Bei mir war der Patch nach 4 Min. auf der Platte und ist schon installiert. Jetzt wird mal getestet ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Ich installier das Game sicherheitshalber schnell neuund dann kommt der Patch drauf und dann zock ich


----------



## boss3D (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Nach der Installation des Patches sinkt die Performance um ganze 4 - 5 FPS, was man deutlich spürt! Ansonsten gibt es momentan noch nichts zu beklagen ...  

Bis meine WaKü da ist und ich alles bis zum Geht-nicht-mehr OCt habe, rüre ich das Spiel jetzt nicht mehr an.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Aerron (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

@boss3D


überreiß deinen Ram nicht ich hatte bei dem Spiel meinen von 1190mhz auf 1066 mhz zurück setzten müßen das es sonst alle 2 minuten Abgeschmiert ist 

Gruß Aerron


----------



## riedochs (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



cccc schrieb:


> *patch 1.5.04 *
> 
> bin grad am saugen
> 
> *NEUES SPIEL IST PFLICHT!!!*



Sind die Savegames kompatibel?

EDIT: Wie benutze ich den Detektor? Ich hab den zwar im Inventar, aber nutzen kann ich das irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Jack Carver (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Na Toll!! Die ohnehin nicht grad berauschende FPS Zahl sinkt nach dem Patch auch noch. Ich zock jetzt erstmal Crysis Warhead, dann mal sehen was die nächsten Patches so bringen...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Gleich gibts auch nen lokalen Download. Spielstände sind laut Webseite nicht (!) kompatibel.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

PCGH - Downloads: Patch 1.5.04 für Stalker Clear Sky im lokalen Download - Stalker, Clear Sky, Patch 1.5.04


----------



## cccc (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



riedochs schrieb:


> Sind die Savegames kompatibel?
> 
> EDIT: Wie benutze ich den Detektor? Ich hab den zwar im Inventar, aber nutzen kann ich das irgendwie nicht.



sehe ich aus als ob ich lüge?

@EDIT: O hilft!


----------



## riedochs (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Gleich gibts auch nen lokalen Download. Spielstände sind laut Webseite nicht (!) kompatibel.



Na super, dann muss mal wieder von vorne anfangen. Man hette ja meinen koennen das man aus dem ersten Teil gelernt hat.

Ich habe genug von dem Game. Dann warte ich erstmal ab bis der 100000000. Patch draussen ist und ich nicht jedesmal von vorne anfangen muss.


----------



## cccc (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



riedochs schrieb:


> Dann warte ich erstmal ab bis der 100000000. Patch draussen ist und ich nicht jedesmal von vorne anfangen muss.



und ich wünschte mir, das man das spiel nicht so schnell durch hätte!

aber nach den nächsten 15 patches kommen dann wahrscheinlich wieder super mods!


----------



## riedochs (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Mich kotzen ja nicht die Patches an, sondern das die einfach zu bloed sind das mit den Savegames auf die Reihe zu bekommen.


----------



## dbm (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Bei mir funzen die alten Spielstände mit 1.5.04 nicht mehr. Also von vorne anfangen. Spiel geht langsamer wie vorher oder nur nochma defragmentieren nach dem patch?


----------



## riedochs (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Ich werde es erstmal bei Seite legen. Es werden noch mehr Patches kommen und jedesmal von Vorne anfangen habe ich keine Lust.


----------



## cccc (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



riedochs schrieb:


> Mich kotzen ja nicht die Patches an, sondern das die einfach zu bloed sind das mit den Savegames auf die Reihe zu bekommen.



nicht nur das mit den savegames^^

die haben cs noch nicht mal genug id´s zur verfügung gestellt und deswegen mussten die kisten dran glauben

naja, immerhin wurden schon ein paar leute wegen den ganzen beschwerden entlassen!


----------



## dbm (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



riedochs schrieb:


> Mich kotzen ja nicht die Patches an, sondern das die einfach zu bloed sind das mit den Savegames auf die Reihe zu bekommen.


 aber wenn du bei denen im forum liest, wird dieses release fette Konseqenzen haben für einige der Herren. So ein mieser Spiel-Start geht nicht ohne Verluste aus.

Übrigens:
Den Test von 4Players.de über S.T.A.L.K.E.R: Clear Sky schon gelesen? Fett aber ehrlich: Ganze 39 Punkte!
Die traun sich wenigstens die Wahrheit auch endlich offen auszusprechen. Kostet ja auch fett kohle die Spiele
*
 „Es reicht: Wenn Spiele unfertig auf den Markt geschmissen werden, müssen sie mit mangelhafter Quittung leben!”*


----------



## Triple-Y (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



Jack Carver schrieb:


> Na Toll!! Die ohnehin nicht grad berauschende FPS Zahl sinkt nach dem Patch auch noch. Ich zock jetzt erstmal Crysis Warhead, dann mal sehen was die nächsten Patches so bringen...




Crysis Warhead ? gibt es eine Demo ???


----------



## CiSaR (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Also die Performamce sinkt aber dafür kann ich bis jetzt keine Probleme mehr feststellen und die Fraktionskriege funzen endlich. Wenn du einen Punkt eingenommen hast tauchen wenig später schon deine Leute auf und übernehmen den Posten. Ich hoffe das die die Fehler mehr oder weniger rausbekommen haben, ich werds sehen wenn ich es durch habe.



dbm schrieb:


> aber wenn du bei denen im forum liest, wird dieses release fette Konseqenzen haben für einige der Herren. So ein mieser Spiel-Start geht nicht ohne Verluste aus.
> 
> Übrigens:
> Den Test von 4Players.de über S.T.A.L.K.E.R: Clear Sky schon gelesen? Fett aber ehrlich: Ganze 39 Punkte!
> ...



Heftig aber war


----------



## cccc (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



CiSaR schrieb:


> ...die Fraktionskriege funzen endlich.



bei mir ist es so, ich mach die ganze arbeit und wenn ich fertig bin mit "aufräumen" kommen meine leute


----------



## Aerron (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Also MediaMarkt nimmt den Krempel zurück die einen Anstandslos der In Hannover Altwambüchen hat erst gemacht nach der Mitarbeiter gesehen hat was das fürn Mursch ist aber die 49,90 stecke ich den lieber in Crysis Warhead oder Facry 2 mit Stalker CS habe ich mir fast ne ganze Woche Urlaub versaut 


Gruß Aerron


----------



## Jack Carver (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Für Warhead wirds kein Demo geben, aber kommt ja nächste Wo bereits aufn Markt und ich Wette mal mit so gut wie keinen Bugs und Performance wird schätze ich so wie in Crysis mit neuestem Update sein, also i.O.


----------



## boss3D (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



Aerron schrieb:


> @boss3D
> 
> 
> überreiß deinen Ram nicht ich hatte bei dem Spiel meinen von 1190mhz auf 1066 mhz zurück setzten müßen das es sonst alle 2 minuten Abgeschmiert ist


Bei mir stürzt nichts ab und der RAM läuft auch absolut stabil. Ist ja auch kaum OCt ...

Mein einziges Problem ist, dass der Patch die ohnehin nur wenigen FPS nochweiter vermindert hat.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



cccc schrieb:


> bei mir ist es so, ich mach die ganze arbeit und wenn ich fertig bin mit "aufräumen" kommen meine leute



Ja bei mir auch aber das ist mir egal mir reicht es das sie überhaupt kommen.


----------



## riedochs (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



dbm schrieb:


> aber wenn du bei denen im forum liest, wird dieses release fette Konseqenzen haben für einige der Herren. So ein mieser Spiel-Start geht nicht ohne Verluste aus.
> 
> Übrigens:
> Den Test von 4Players.de über S.T.A.L.K.E.R: Clear Sky schon gelesen? Fett aber ehrlich: Ganze 39 Punkte!
> ...



+++ABSTURZ+++


----------



## dbm (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

 ja schon traurig aber wahr was die Leute von 4Players schreiben  Ich finde das Spiel an sich ja klasse und habe den ersten teil auch auf der Platte, aber so kann das doch nicht weiter gehen oder? Ich kaufe mir ein Spiel und dann nichts als probleme? Häää  Das war mit Crysis so, Multiplayer funzt nicht richtig, bugs und Ärger, dann stellt Crytek schnell patch-support ein. Nun paar Tage mit Clear Sky den kopf an die Wand  -> 

ich will doch nur zocken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Korn86 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



riedochs schrieb:


> +++ABSTURZ+++


Einfach nur geil der Test, habe ich weggeschmissen vor Lachen 

So wie es aussieht werde ich wenn ich das Spiel überhaupt noch kaufen sollte es mir erst holen wenn die Fehler eventuell behoben wurden oder wenn es auf der Pyramide angeboten wird, denn mehr ist so ein verbugter Mist nicht wert 

MfG Korn86


----------



## riedochs (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



Korn86 schrieb:


> Einfach nur geil der Test, habe ich weggeschmissen vor Lachen
> 
> So wie es aussieht werde ich wenn ich das Spiel überhaupt noch kaufen sollte es mir erst holen wenn die Fehler eventuell behoben wurden oder wenn es auf der Pyramide angeboten wird, denn mehr ist so ein verbugter Mist nicht wert
> 
> MfG Korn86



Ich werde versuchen meins zurueckzugeben.


----------



## CiSaR (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



riedochs schrieb:


> Ich werde versuchen meins zurueckzugeben.



Nö ich nich mit dem Patch scheind es zu laufen wie es soll ich werds jetzt versuchen und wenn es funzt bin ich glücklich.


----------



## boss3D (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



CiSaR schrieb:


> Nö ich nich mit dem Patch scheind es zu laufen wie es soll ich werds jetzt versuchen und wenn es funzt bin ich glücklich.


Auch, wenn die Performance dank dem Patch ein gutes Stück schlechter geworden ist, bin ich mit dem Game rundum glücklich. Die paar FPS hole ich mit meiner WaKü/OC locker wieder rein und vielleicht sogar noch mehr ... 

Für mich ist und bleibt Clear Sky der, bis jetzt, beste Shooter 2008. Punkt.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## riedochs (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



CiSaR schrieb:


> Nö ich nich mit dem Patch scheind es zu laufen wie es soll ich werds jetzt versuchen und wenn es funzt bin ich glücklich.



Ich sehe das eher aus der Perspektive: So nicht. Fuer sowas ist mir mein Geld zu schade.


----------



## Aerron (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Also ich gebe mich nicht zufireden drei mal am Tag nen Fehlerreport an irgend einen Support zu schicken und dafür auch noch 49,90 zu bezahlen gegenteil weil sich Viele damit abfinden werden sollche Games noch unterstützt GSC und Deepsilver haben nichts anderes verdient als das sie meine Kohle wieder rausrücken da hilft auch keine Xter Patch und auch keine Enschuldigung der Welt ,hätten sie ordenlich gearbeitet und nicht nur die Dollarzeichen im Auge da würde so ein Mist nicht passieren und das schon das Zweite mal 




wie oft Soll man bei dem Spiel von vorne beginnen oder die Frage beantworten "Haben sie schon den neusten Patch installiert ?"


Sowas will ich nicht Unterstützen in dem ich dafür auch noch Geld dafür bezahle, zu dem die Kopie die ich hatte auch noch ohne eingabe des CD key startet !

Gruß Aerron


----------



## b.l.a.d.e. (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



Aerron schrieb:


> Also ich gebe mich nicht zufireden drei mal am Tag nen Fehlerreport an irgend einen Support zu schicken und dafür auch noch 49,90 zu bezahlen gegenteil weil sich Viele damit abfinden werden sollche Games noch unterstützt GSC und Deepsilver haben nichts anderes verdient als das sie meine Kohle wieder rausrücken da hilft auch keine Xter Patch und auch keine Enschuldigung der Welt ,hätten sie ordenlich gearbeitet und nicht nur die Dollarzeichen im Auge da würde so ein Mist nicht passieren und das schon das Zweite mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 selbst die "raubkoppierer" schmeißen den mist von ihren platten runter!


----------



## CiSaR (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Mit dem Patch läuft das Spiel jetzt geil. Ich werde es weiter zocken weils einfach geil ist und ihr könnt ja machen was ihr wollt.


----------



## boss3D (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



CiSaR schrieb:


> Mit dem Patch läuft das Spiel jetzt geil. Ich werde es weiter zocken weils einfach geil ist und ihr könnt ja machen was ihr wollt.


Da kann ich mich echt nur anschließen. Wir beide sind wohl Glückspilze ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



boss3D schrieb:


> Da kann ich mich echt nur anschließen. Wir beide sind wohl Glückspilze ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Jo seh ich auch so  und das scheiß TDR ist auch endlich weg


----------



## SibirienFux (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



boss3D schrieb:


> Da kann ich mich echt nur anschließen. Wir beide sind wohl Glückspilze ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Genau,bin ganz ihrer meinung wem das spiel nicht gefählt oder der kann sich dafür nicht begeistern(oder klein bischen abwarten bis es funktioniert),abgehben,zurückgehben,wegschmeisen oder verkaufen,ihr habt qual der wahl.


----------



## AcidJedi303 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

So, hab CS weiter gespielt bis zur Müllhalde (wie bezeichnend )... Fps dümpeln so zw. 35-40, allerdings alle paar Minuten ein kurzer kompletter freeze, dann läufts weiter. (Einstellungen wie vorher beschrieben 1920*1080; Erw. Bel.d.Obj. [saulblöde Bezeichnung übrigens], sonst alles was geht nach rechts bis auf AA - und die Beleuchtung, die ja mit dem 1. Patch eh nicht geht). Komplettabstürze hatt ich keine, die Texturfehler vorallem an den Bäumen sind fast schon lustig.

Das Game als solches find ich auch nicht mehr so toll wie Teil 1 (Story, KI, Laufwege, nichts wirklich Neues).

Hab keine Lust, den 2. Patch zu installieren, keine Lust wieder von vorn anzufangen, hab ich einfach zu wenig Zeit zu. Werds wohl erst mal wieder beiseite legen und warten bis.... CERNs schwarzes Loch die Erde aufsaugt oder CS vernünftig läuft... 

Das blöde ist nur, dass Clear Sky mal wieder eines von wenigen "PC-only" Titeln war, auf die ich mich wirklich gefreut habe. Wenn Crysis Warhead ähnlich abschneidet, was ich fast schon erwarte bei dem Engine-Recycling, sieht es für den PC-Games Markt wirklich nicht mehr so toll aus.

Hat eigentlich jemand mal den Multiplayer von Clear Sky getestet??


----------



## CiSaR (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



AcidJedi303 schrieb:


> So, hab CS weiter gespielt bis zur Müllhalde (wie bezeichnend )... Fps dümpeln so zw. 35-40, allerdings alle paar Minuten ein kurzer kompletter freeze, dann läufts weiter. (Einstellungen wie vorher beschrieben 1920*1080; Erw. Bel.d.Obj. [saulblöde Bezeichnung übrigens], sonst alles was geht nach rechts bis auf AA - und die Beleuchtung, die ja mit dem 1. Patch eh nicht geht). Komplettabstürze hatt ich keine, die Texturfehler vorallem an den Bäumen sind fast schon lustig.
> 
> Das Game als solches find ich auch nicht mehr so toll wie Teil 1 (Story, KI, Laufwege, nichts wirklich Neues).
> 
> ...



Ja ich ist irgendwie ziemlich Laggie aber das liegt glaube ich an den Servern ansonsten macht der tierisch Laune


----------



## AcidJedi303 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



CiSaR schrieb:


> Ja ich ist irgendwie ziemlich Laggie aber das liegt glaube ich an den Servern ansonsten macht der tierisch Laune




hmmm. Dann werd ich am WE wohl doch noch patchen müssen... evtl. gibts bis dahin den 3. oder 4. Patch  Besser als der Crysis MP wirds wohl laufen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



boss3D schrieb:


> Da kann ich mich echt nur anschließen. Wir beide sind wohl Glückspilze ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D




Ich schließe mich auch an....ist  bisher nicht so gut wie der erste Teil aber es macht trotzdem Spaß......

Übrigens habe ich bisher nur einen Absturz gehabt.....

Kann das sein, das es daran liegt, welches Betriebssystem man hat ?????

Ich habe den Eindruck bei Vista64 gibt es praktisch keine Abstürze.....

Vielleicht sollte man darauf mal eine Umfrage starten ????

Mfg


----------



## AcidJedi303 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Hab ein aktuelles Vista32 
GPU-Treiber 177.92 
und ebenfalls keine Abstürze.

Bei ruckelndem CS hilft auf jeden Fall: zwischendurch Crysis @ DX10 @ FullHD und schon kommt einem die Performance von ClearSky wie 100 fps vor  

Guts Nächtle!


----------



## ajay23 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

so jungs, hab da gerade was ganz komisches erlebt....hatte gerade den whql treiber von nvidia drauf, den 175.19...hab angefangen zu zocken...anfang im lager wenig frames wie immer...aber das war dann überall so....jetz wieder den mit der physx unterstützung...177.92 und auf einmal doppelt so viele frames, also vorher 30 jetz 50 bis 60....das liegt doch nich am treiber oder????


----------



## V4der (12. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

So, meine Erfahrungen mit CS:
Mit Patch 1.5.0.3 hatte ich mit der einstellung "erweiterte dyn. beleutung der objekte" und alles auf high immer unter 15 fps und somit nicht spielbar, ich hab dann auf "erweiterte dyn. beleuchtung" gestellt, womit ich 20-30 fps hatte. Mit CPU.Control hatte ich fast immer über 30fps.
Bei mir ist CS erst 2 mal abgestürtzt (X-Ray Engine) (ich hab aber auch nicht sonderlich viel gespielt).
Mit dem Patch 1.5.0.4 (habe CS komplett neu installiert) und CPU-Controll kann ich jetzt mit "erweiterte dyn. beleuchtung der objekte" und fast alles auf high, nur aa und anisotrope filterung auf unter die Hälfte gestellt und ssao auf mittel, mit 35-40fps ruckelfrei spielen.
Also der neue Patch hat einiges verbessert, unter anderem funktioniert die kantenglättung!

hier mein sys (da ich meine sig erst im nachhinein erstellt habe):
 Core 2 Quad Q9300 2.5Ghz;     
2x 2 GB DDR2 800 Corsair XMS2 DHXCL4-4-4-12;                                      
Sapphire HD4870 512 MB (Catalyst 8.9 Beta); 
  		ASUS P5E, X38; Asus SupremeFX II;
Vista Home Premium 64 Bit (SP1);


----------



## CiSaR (12. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



boss3D schrieb:


> Ich habe eben wieder CS gezockt und dabei gesehen, dass man nicht einfach auf den Tunnel raufklettern kann _(überall die Stacheldrahtzeune, die Kordon begrenzen)_ und irgendwie hinter die Anomalie springen kann. Und, wenn man von vorne dagegen läuft, stellt sie den Spieler wieder vor den Tunnel. Wie kommt man da vorbei, um sich das Zeug des toten Soldaten holen zu können?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So die Lösung deines Problems liegt über dem Bahndamm und zwar an der Brücke. Dort ist ein schwarzes Loch und da springst du rein und bist dann in diesem Bahntunnel. Also das schwarze Loch ist so ne pulsierende große Kugel.


----------



## boss3D (12. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



CiSaR schrieb:


> So die Lösung deines Problems liegt über dem Bahndamm und zwar an der Brücke. Dort ist ein schwarzes Loch und da springst du rein und bist dann in diesem Bahntunnel. Also das schwarze Loch ist so ne pulsierende große Kugel.


Vielen Dank. Ich habe nach der Installation des zweiten Patches neu angefangen und bin schon fast wieder an dieser Stelle. Das Spiel ist so was von hammergeil ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (12. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



boss3D schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Ich habe nach der Installation des zweiten Patches neu angefangen und bin schon fast wieder an dieser Stelle. Das Spiel ist so was von hammergeil ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ja du sagst es. Ich bin auch noch im Kordon mach ein paar Quests noch und will dann weiter. Aber meine Performance ist sowas von schlecht. Ich habe in D3D9 und alles auf Maximum ausser AA und AF nur so zwischen 25 und 35 FPS außer im dunkeln das sind es auch mal 60 FPS und ich nutze auch CPU Control. Bis auf das in den grünen Kisten kaum noch Munition ist ist das Spiel jetzt richtig geil.


----------



## boss3D (12. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Also ich habe alles bis zum Anschlag gestellt (DX10) und zocke in einer Auflösung von 1680 x 1050. Damit habe ich durchschnittlich 30 FPS, obwohl die Graka noch nicht OCt ist. In der Nacht habe ich auch um die 60 FPS.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## SibirienFux (12. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Hat schon einer den Vintorez(Vintar BC) in den sümpfen gefunden,er liegt am nördlichen,mitleren ausgang aus den sümpfen,direkt hinter den gleisschienen,aber seit dem patch 1.05.04 ist nichts an der munition da für das gewehr (in Kordon).

Mfg Fux


----------



## V4der (12. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Jetzt hab ich nen blöden Bug: ich bin nicht verstrahlt und nach kurzer Zeit (auch wenn ich nur in der CS Basis herumstehe) werde ich automatisch vertrahlt und die Verstrahlung steigt langsam an, das nerft!


----------



## Jack Carver (12. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Vielleicht trägst du ein strahlendes Artefakt am Gürtel??? Dann ists klar, dass die Strahlung ständig steigt. Also Artefakt raus aus dem Gürtel!!


Gruß Marcus


----------



## Jack Carver (12. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*

Ich war übrigens bereits im Dunklen Tal. Reizen würds mich ja schon gepatcht weiterzuzocken, aber mich nervts tierisch wieder komplett neu zu beginnen. Hatte bereits die Vintar und gutes Arsenal...

Gruß Marcus


----------



## SibirienFux (12. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



Jack Carver schrieb:


> Ich war übrigens bereits im Dunklen Tal. Reizen würds mich ja schon gepatcht weiterzuzocken, aber mich nervts tierisch wieder komplett neu zu beginnen. Hatte bereits die Vintar und gutes Arsenal...
> 
> Gruß Marcus


 
Ich war damals(vor 2 tagen)Dunkles Tal durch,Agroprom durch und war auf dem weg nach Jantar,als ich alles von neue anfangen musste!!!
Wenn jetzt irgentein fehler auftaucht der mich nicht weiter spielen lässt,dann zocke ich den CS durch.


----------



## Aerron (12. September 2008)

ich sag staune Bauklötze ich kann Stalker cs Zocken  sobald die abrage nach dem cd Key kommt klick ich auf weiter und das Spiel startet  und das von ner iso 




Gruß Aerron


----------



## CiSaR (13. September 2008)

Also ich zocks jetzt schon seit Stunden und bin zurzeit im Dunklen Tal und ich hatte noch keine Abstürze oder einen anderen Bug.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. September 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Also ich zocks jetzt schon seit Stunden und bin zurzeit im Dunklen Tal und ich hatte noch keine Abstürze oder einen anderen Bug.



Kann ich auch nur bestätigen....

Nachdem ich neu angefangen habe und jetzt bei Kordon durch bin....bisher keine Bugs und Abstürze.....

Auf Vorschlag von PCGH_Thilo, da die Besucherzahlen dieses Threads durch die Decke schießen, haben wir heute Abend aus den "Impressionen" einen "Sammelthread" gemacht.....

Mein Gott was habe ich mit der Eröffnung dieses Threads bloß Angerichtet..... über 16.000 !!!! Zugriffe 

Ich war fast den ganzen Abend damit beschäftigt den Start Post zu ändern und den mit den gesammelten Lösungen und Tipps auf zu füllen.....

Morgen (oder schon heute !? ) werde ich weiter zur Müllkippe gehen....

Ich bin schon auf Entzug...

Mfg


----------



## CiSaR (13. September 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Kann ich auch nur bestätigen....
> 
> Nachdem ich neu angefangen habe und jetzt bei Kordon durch bin....bisher keine Bugs und Abstürze.....
> 
> ...




Alter Schwede über 16000 Hits schon 
Aber so wie es aussieht scheint der neue Patch das Spiel in den Bereich gebracht zu haben wo es zum Release sein sollte. Heute werde ich wahrscheinlich keine Zeit haben zu spielen aber morgen ist auch noch ein Tag und wie gesagt das Game läuft jetzt wie geschmiert, von der Performance mal abgesehen.


----------



## boss3D (13. September 2008)

Hier mal der CB-Test. Hört sich deutlich positiver an, als alle anderen Tests. CB hatte anscheinend auch kaum/keine technischen Probleme, die man negativ in die Bewertung hätte einfließen lassen können ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## riedochs (13. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Ihr könnt es auch mit dem Rechtsklick unter Profile Speichern und Windows unter Optionen überreden das Programm automatisch zu starten.*



Kannst du bei CPU Controll davon mal einen Screenshot machen? Ich kann nirgendwo speichern.


----------



## unhurt (13. September 2008)

Für alle die, die behaupten, man kann mit einer 8800GT (512MB), Stalker CS mit folgenden Einstellungen
 nicht mit über 50fps zocken 

- Dynamische Beleuchtung
- 1280x1024
- und den Rest alles ganz hoch gestellt


----------



## Dustin91 (13. September 2008)

unhurt schrieb:


> Für alle die, die behaupten, man kann Stalker CS mit
> 
> - Dynamische Beleuchtung
> - 1280x1024
> ...


Welche Grafikkarte?


Welche Einstellungen könnte ich maximal mit einem 
E8400 @ 3,3 Ghz, 2 GB Ram und einer Radeon HD 4870 und einer Auflösung von 1280*1024 flüssig zocken?
Gruß Dustin


----------



## unhurt (13. September 2008)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Welche Grafikkarte?
> 
> 
> Welche Einstellungen könnte ich maximal mit einem
> ...



GeForce 8800GT, hatte es vergessen, dazu zu schreiben ^^

Den Rest meiner Komponenten siehst du hier


----------



## boss3D (13. September 2008)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Welche Einstellungen könnte ich maximal mit einem
> E8400 @ 3,3 Ghz, 2 GB Ram und einer Radeon HD 4870 und einer Auflösung von 1280*1024 flüssig zocken?


DX10-Beleuchtung / alles auf Maximum, außer AA  

Ich zocke mit meinem Sys. CS mit genau den selben Einstellungen, nur in 1680 x 1050 und habe mit minimalen Graka-OC 30 - 40 FPS. In der Nacht deutlich mehr ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. September 2008)

*AW: Stalker Clear Sky - Erste Impressionen*



riedochs schrieb:


> Kannst du bei CPU Controll davon mal einen Screenshot machen? Ich kann nirgendwo speichern.



Hier sind die Screens....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mit Rechtsklick auf den Prozess.....
Zu CPU-Liste hinzufügen
Entweder 2 oder 4 CPU`s je nachdem wieviel Kerne Du hast
Dann je nachdem 1+2 oder 1+2+3+4 Auswählen
Und Voilà, der Prozess steht unter Profile

Dann nur noch unter Optionen "Mit Windows starten" und "minimiert Starten" auswählen.

Wichtig !!!! Bei einem Quadcore muss unter Optionen das Feld Quadcore aktiviert sein !!!!

Mfg


----------



## riedochs (14. September 2008)

Danke dir.


----------



## ajay23 (14. September 2008)

jungs, wie isn das....bin in den sümpfen....will zu kordon, aber jedesmal wenn ich die karte wechslen will, kommt eine andere welt oder was auch immer betreten, und ein button wo ja steht...ich klick drauf, und bin immer noch da.....also kein karten wechsel, is das ein bug, oder was mach ich falsch!???? wäre nett wenn mir wer helfen kann, bin am verzweifeln.....


----------



## Betschi (14. September 2008)

Hey Leute hab mal ne Frage:
Bin gerade in Jantar um mit sacharov zu reden.
Dort muss man ja in den bunker. jedoch ist er verschlossen und ich komm nicht rein. hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.


----------



## CiSaR (14. September 2008)

Betschi schrieb:


> Hey Leute hab mal ne Frage:
> Bin gerade in Jantar um mit sacharov zu reden.
> Dort muss man ja in den bunker. jedoch ist er verschlossen und ich komm nicht rein. hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.



Knall mal alle Leute die um den Bunker rumstehen ab, dann müßte sich die Tür öffnen.

Kann mir einer sagen wo ich die USB Sticks mit den Informationen für den Stalker Mechaniker herbekomme?
Ich renne jetzt schon mit 5 USB Stick´s durch die gegend und werde die nicht los. Ist voll ätzend.


----------



## mad1977 (14. September 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Knall mal alle Leute die um den Bunker rumstehen ab, dann müßte sich die Tür öffnen.
> 
> Kann mir einer sagen wo ich die USB Sticks mit den Informationen für den Stalker Mechaniker herbekomme?
> Ich renne jetzt schon mit 5 USB Stick´s durch die gegend und werde die nicht los. Ist voll ätzend.



meine ersten zwei sticks bin ich im clear sky lager losgeworden, weitere hab ich noch nicht gefunden


----------



## Betschi (14. September 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Knall mal alle Leute die um den Bunker rumstehen ab, dann müßte sich die Tür öffnen.
> 
> Kann mir einer sagen wo ich die USB Sticks mit den Informationen für den Stalker Mechaniker herbekomme?
> Ich renne jetzt schon mit 5 USB Stick´s durch die gegend und werde die nicht los. Ist voll ätzend.



Ich denke dass das ein bug ist. Hab schon 7 sticks kann aber meine sniper sticks beim freiheit mensch nicht loswerden und die von den stalkern habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden. die verdammten bugs!


----------



## CiSaR (14. September 2008)

Betschi schrieb:


> Ich denke dass das ein bug ist. Hab schon 7 sticks kann aber meine sniper sticks beim freiheit mensch nicht loswerden und die von den stalkern habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden. die verdammten bugs!



Und ich habe die Sticks um meinen Seva Anzug voll zu pimpen ich kann die dinger aber nirgends abgeben und deswegen auch meinen Anzug nicht pimpen.


----------



## Chris83 (14. September 2008)

Wisst ihr wie man die Grafikoption Nasse Overflächen aktivieren kann?

Wenn ich in den Einstellungen bin lässt sie sich einfach nicht aktivieren...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. September 2008)

Chris83 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr wie man die Grafikoption Nasse Overflächen aktivieren kann?
> 
> Wenn ich in den Einstellungen bin lässt sie sich einfach nicht aktivieren...




Du mußt die "Dynamische Beleuchtung der Objekte" aktiviert haben...

Sonst geht das nicht.

Mfg


----------



## SibirienFux (15. September 2008)

So das spiel ist durch,ich kann euch nur ein tip gehben bevor ihr in die stadt Limansk rein geht,guckt ob die Händler was beseres haben in bezug auf Anzüge,Wafen und etc.Ich hab die brücke vor der Stadt runter gelasen und von Clear Sky General irgent ein anzug(cs-1 hiß der)als belonung gekriegt und um den abzuholen musste bis nach die Sümpfe latchen,hab mir gedacht mach ich spähter,von wegen sobald ich in der Stadt war gibst kein zurück mehr.Die kaputen sachen könnt ihr weiter hin in der Stadt reparieren lassen,aber nichts mehr neues kaufen.

Mfg Fux


----------



## SibirienFux (15. September 2008)

Betschi schrieb:


> Ich denke dass das ein bug ist. Hab schon 7 sticks kann aber meine sniper sticks beim freiheit mensch nicht loswerden und die von den stalkern habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden. die verdammten bugs!


 Wo hast du snyper sticks gefunden oder wer gab sie dir?

Mfg Fux


----------



## Betschi (15. September 2008)

SibirienFux schrieb:


> Wo hast du snyper sticks gefunden oder wer gab sie dir?
> 
> Mfg Fux



Die habe ich beim dunklen tal gefunden in diversen verstecken


----------



## CiSaR (15. September 2008)

SibirienFux schrieb:


> Wo hast du snyper sticks gefunden oder wer gab sie dir?
> 
> Mfg Fux




Eins bekommst du vom Anführer der Freiheit.


----------



## SibirienFux (15. September 2008)

Betschi schrieb:


> Die habe ich beim dunklen tal gefunden in diversen verstecken


 


CiSaR schrieb:


> Eins bekommst du vom Anführer der Freiheit.


 
Danke sehr,war schon am verzweifeln wo konnte ich die verpast haben,ich habe nur die versteke besucht die auf dem weg lagen.


----------



## Darkrain9 (15. September 2008)

Ma ne kurze Frage an alle die BEIDE Teile gespielt haben:
Lohnt es sich mehr zuerst Clear Sky und dann Shadow of Chernobil zu spielen?Oder andersrum?

MfG


----------



## CiSaR (15. September 2008)

Darkrain9 schrieb:


> Ma ne kurze Frage an alle die BEIDE Teile gespielt haben:
> Lohnt es sich mehr zuerst Clear Sky und dann Shadow of Chernobil zu spielen?Oder andersrum?
> 
> MfG




Ich würde mal sagen erst Clear Sky und dann Shadow of Chernobyl. Das würde dann zumindest Story mäßig richtig sein.


----------



## Whoosaa (15. September 2008)

Darkrain9 schrieb:


> Ma ne kurze Frage an alle die BEIDE Teile gespielt haben:
> Lohnt es sich mehr zuerst Clear Sky und dann Shadow of Chernobil zu spielen?Oder andersrum?
> 
> MfG



Nope.

Wuerde dir empfehlen, erst SoC zu spielen, damit du richtig in die Story und das Gameplay reinkommst, und vergleichen kannst, wie sie den ersten Teil gemacht haben und darauf der 2te anspricht etc. 
Sonst bist du Clear Sky gewohnt und kannst dich nicht mit SoC anfreunden, da es aelter und in einigen Bereichen womoeglich schlechter ist als Clear Sky.


----------



## Betschi (15. September 2008)

Habt ihr mit Freiheit oder Wächter gespielt?
Ich natürlich mit Freiheit (wegen dem schweizer sturmgewehr)


----------



## abstrakt (16. September 2008)

hallo zusammen... ich hab CS mit dem patch 1.5.0.4 aber trotzdem stürzt das spiel bei mir ab und der ati-treiber hat sich irgendwie deaktiviert. auflösung setzt sich auf 640x480 zurück und ich muss meinen rechner neu starten. möchte ich eine andere auflösung in xp dann einstellen kommt die meldung, dass der graka-treiber installiert werden muss. nach der meldung hab ich mal dden 8.8er treiber installiert aber das problem besteht weiterhin.

mein rechner:
GA-P35-DS3
E6750 / 3200Mhz unter Last(49°max)
HD3850 / 750GPU, 950Ram
2GB CL4 DDR2-800er
Windoof XP

was könnte das problem sein?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. September 2008)

abstrakt schrieb:


> hallo zusammen... ich hab CS mit dem patch 1.5.0.4 aber trotzdem stürzt das spiel bei mir ab und der ati-treiber hat sich irgendwie deaktiviert. auflösung setzt sich auf 640x480 zurück und ich muss meinen rechner neu starten. möchte ich eine andere auflösung in xp dann einstellen kommt die meldung, dass der graka-treiber installiert werden muss. nach der meldung hab ich mal dden 8.8er treiber installiert aber das problem besteht weiterhin.
> 
> mein rechner:
> GA-P35-DS3
> ...


 
Hast Du mal versucht die Graka etwas runter zu takten ???? 

Möglicher weise ist der Takt zu hoch und sie steigt komplett aus.....

Welches SP hast Du bei XP darauf ???? SP2 oder SP3 sollte schon sein....

Mfg


----------



## Heroman_overall (16. September 2008)

So bin jetzt auch glücklicher besitzer von Stalker - Clear Sky und hoff die gute Laune hält heut abend beim anzocken auch noch länger an.


----------



## abstrakt (16. September 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Hast Du mal versucht die Graka etwas runter zu takten ????
> 
> Möglicher weise ist der Takt zu hoch und sie steigt komplett aus.....
> 
> ...




wenns mit dem takt zu tun hat, ist es komisch... kann damit alle anderen spiele wie crysis, cod4 etc auch ohne weiteres spielen.
lade mir gerade SP3 runter und probiere es dann nochmal aus. zz ist SP2 installiert.
hab im spiel mal die dynamische beleuchtung ausgeschaltet und ich konnte das spiel immerhin 10min länger spielen bevor es abgestürzt ist, dann kam ein bluescreen vonwegen irgendwas mit dem treiber sei nicht in ordnung...
xp auf ne andere partition der platte gespielt und das selbe prob... CS ist einfach meines erachtens immernoch nicht ausgereift genug und normalerweise dürten solche probleme nicht auftreten...
naja, mal die nächsten 5 patches abwarten wie es dann läuft


----------



## Heroman_overall (16. September 2008)

Hey leute mal ne frage wenn man ein artefakt hat wie kann man das benutzen das man quasi wie im Vorgänger das Artefakt irgendwo ansteckt und die Fähigkeiten nützen kann. Aber hab nun ein Artefakt aber kein das nirgends benutzen. Oder is es in Clear Sky so das man die nur noch verkaufen kann, das wäre ja dann doof


----------



## CiSaR (16. September 2008)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> Hey leute mal ne frage wenn man ein artefakt hat wie kann man das benutzen das man quasi wie im Vorgänger das Artefakt irgendwo ansteckt und die Fähigkeiten nützen kann. Aber hab nun ein Artefakt aber kein das nirgends benutzen. Oder is es in Clear Sky so das man die nur noch verkaufen kann, das wäre ja dann doof




Also du brauchst einen Anzug mit Artefaktplatz und den bekommst du noch von der Clear Sky Fraktion.


----------



## Betschi (16. September 2008)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> Hey leute mal ne frage wenn man ein artefakt hat wie kann man das benutzen das man quasi wie im Vorgänger das Artefakt irgendwo ansteckt und die Fähigkeiten nützen kann. Aber hab nun ein Artefakt aber kein das nirgends benutzen. Oder is es in Clear Sky so das man die nur noch verkaufen kann, das wäre ja dann doof



Den ersten anzug den du hast sollte 2 artefaktplätze besitzen, so wie es da steht. stimmt es aber nicht, es hat keinen. daher muss du dir den cs 3a anzug kaufen (man bekommt ihn für einen erfüllten quest) er besitzt nämlich ein artefaktplätzchen


----------



## Heroman_overall (16. September 2008)

Super hab mich schon gewundert wieso man im Anfangsanzug keine Artefake benutzen kann. Soweit bin ich noch net gekommen das ich nen anderen Anzug bekommen hab.


----------



## Betschi (16. September 2008)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> Super hab mich schon gewundert wieso man im Anfangsanzug keine Artefake benutzen kann. Soweit bin ich noch net gekommen das ich nen anderen Anzug bekommen hab.



Das hat mich am anfang voll genervt, weil in der info vom anzug stand "Hat Platz für 2 Artefakt". Komische Entwickler das...


----------



## Heroman_overall (16. September 2008)

Doch doch hab es herausgefunden wie man in den Anzug am anfang 2 Artefakte stecken kann. Man geht einfach zu dem Typen ( mir fällt grad der Name net ein) der die waffen verbessert. Man kann dort auch die Anzuge verbessern, gegen Strahlung.... und man kann einen Artefakegürtel kaufen und somit gleich am Anfang an Artefakte benutzen. Hoff hab einigen hier geholfen


----------



## boss3D (16. September 2008)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> Doch doch hab es herausgefunden wie man in den Anzug am anfang 2 Artefakte stecken kann. Man geht einfach zu dem Typen ( mir fällt grad der Name net ein) der die waffen verbessert. Man kann dort auch die Anzuge verbessern, gegen Strahlung.... und man kann einen Artefakegürtel kaufen und somit gleich am Anfang an Artefakte benutzen. Hoff hab einigen hier geholfen


Meinst du diesen Wucherer in dem Stalker-Lager in Kordon? Ich hatte bis jetzt nie das Geld, meinen Anzug zu verbessern, da ständig alles für "Waffentunings" draufgeht ... 

Und mit meinem aktuellen System ist sowieso Stalker-Pause angesagt.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Betschi (16. September 2008)

Ich hab mal ne Frage: Bin grad im roten Wald um Lebedew zu helfen die Brücke herunterzulassen. Die ist aber unten, ich sollte noch weiter Feuerschutz gegen, jedoch sind alle meine Leute schon tot.Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## Heroman_overall (16. September 2008)

Ne mein den Waffentyp im Sumpflevel gleich am Anfang. Bei dem Einfach auf den Anzug klicken und dann kann man den auch Tunen. Geht bestimmt auch bei anderen Tunerstationen in den Levels nur bis dahin bin ich noch net gekommen


----------



## mad1977 (16. September 2008)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> Ne mein den Waffentyp im Sumpflevel gleich am Anfang. Bei dem Einfach auf den Anzug klicken und dann kann man den auch Tunen. Geht bestimmt auch bei anderen Tunerstationen in den Levels nur bis dahin bin ich noch net gekommen



ja geht auch bei anderen aufruest shops in speateren leveln. wollen aber immer masisg kohle haben. also alles sammeln was man findet und verkaufen.
am bestens sind artefakte. dafuer bekommt man am meisten kohle.
ich hab immer das mittelmass genommen fuers aufruesten, lso waffe und anzug gleichmaessig gesteigert.


----------



## Heroman_overall (16. September 2008)

Sagt mal wie habt ihr das gemacht wo ihr in Kordon wart. Wenn das Level fertig geladen hat, geht man ja aus dem Tunnel raus und wird danach an den Warnschildern niedergeballert. Seit ihr einfach durchgelaufen oder wie kommt man da weiter. Außerdem kackt das Game an dieser stelle sobald ich fast tod bin immer ab aber das war ja zu erwarten bei Stalker.


----------



## CiSaR (16. September 2008)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> Sagt mal wie habt ihr das gemacht wo ihr in Kordon wart. Wenn das Level fertig geladen hat, geht man ja aus dem Tunnel raus und wird danach an den Warnschildern niedergeballert. Seit ihr einfach durchgelaufen oder wie kommt man da weiter. Außerdem kackt das Game an dieser stelle sobald ich fast tod bin immer ab aber das war ja zu erwarten bei Stalker.




Ja lauf so schnell du kannst


----------



## Heroman_overall (16. September 2008)

Na denn werd ich das mal versuchen wenn du das so sagst. Nen anderen weg scheint es ja nicht zu geben. Dank dir


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. September 2008)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> Na denn werd ich das mal versuchen wenn du das so sagst. Nen anderen weg scheint es ja nicht zu geben. Dank dir



Doch, es geht auch anders....

Schau Dir mal die Karte vom Sumpf an....es gibt noch einen zweiten Weg nach Kordon....

Allerdings schießen dort die Stalker auf Dich wenn Du nicht aufpasst....

Man kann aber über die Eisenbahnschienen mit etwas Übung springen....

Geh am Tunnel und an der Überführung vorbei und auf der anderen Seite der Überführung stehen keine Stalker mehr....da kann man über den Zaun springen, das heißt erst auf den Zaun, dann herüber....

Mfg

Mfg


----------



## Heroman_overall (17. September 2008)

Dank dir hat alles gefunzt und bin durch.


----------



## abstrakt (17. September 2008)

hi, hab ne neue frage.
aus welchem grund, kann ich mit stalker, egal welches, keine dynamische beleuchtung einstellen? sagen wir, wenn ich es einstelle dann stürzt das spiel immer nach gut 2-3min ab.


----------



## Betschi (17. September 2008)

abstrakt schrieb:


> hi, hab ne neue frage.
> aus welchem grund, kann ich mit stalker, egal welches, keine dynamische beleuchtung einstellen? sagen wir, wenn ich es einstelle dann stürzt das spiel immer nach gut 2-3min ab.



Vielleicht hast du einen langsamen PC?


----------



## abstrakt (17. September 2008)

E6750 @3.2Ghz
HD3850 512MB
2GB DDR2-800 CL4
480Watt LC Power
Ga-P35-DS3

dürfte reichen, oder?


----------



## Betschi (17. September 2008)

abstrakt schrieb:


> E6750 @3.2Ghz
> HD3850 512MB
> 2GB DDR2-800 CL4
> 480Watt LC Power
> ...


Ja sollte reichen. Hast du die neusten Treiber installiert?


----------



## Betschi (17. September 2008)

Was nützt eigentlich vertikale synchronisation?


----------



## abstrakt (17. September 2008)

hab auch die neusten treiber. bei shadow of chernobyl hat das auch irgendwie macken gemacht.. kA wieso... zocke mit statischer beleuchtung aber das sieht nicht so berauschend aus


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (17. September 2008)

Betschi schrieb:


> Was nützt eigentlich vertikale synchronisation?



Limitiert FPS auf ~60. Einschalten, wenn der TFT beim Aufbau von Bildern abbricht (sichtbar an solchen Streifen wo in etwas Bildschirmmitte).


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. September 2008)

abstrakt schrieb:


> E6750 @3.2Ghz
> HD3850 512MB
> 2GB DDR2-800 CL4
> 480Watt LC Power
> ...


 


Betschi schrieb:


> Ja sollte reichen. Hast du die neusten Treiber installiert?


 

Sorry....aber das reicht nicht.....

Siehe mal Startseite in diesem Thread ..... da stehen die Hardware Anforderungen.....


Zu wenig Hauptspeicher .... unter XP min. 3 unter Vista 4GB
Die Graka ist zu lahm.....min. 8800GTS G92 / 4870 / GTX260 oder 9800GTX
Der Prozzi ist optimal.....
Mit welcher Auflösung spielst Du ???....mehr als 1280 solltest Du nicht nehmen wegen der Graka und dem Speicher.....

Unter Stalker Shadow of Tschernobyl habe ich mit der HD3870 schon Probleme gehabt....wogegen die 2900XT einwandfrei lief.....scheint das die 3XXX Serie mit Stalker nicht gut funzt....


Du kannst höchstens folgendes probieren.....

Auflösung max. 1280
*Im Treiber* AA und AF deaktivieren
bei Dynamischer Beleuchtung unter Erweitert die Sonnenlicht Schalter auf Mittel stellen.....
Die Grasdichte auf Mittel
Das Programm CPU-Contoll installieren um beide Kerne des Prozzi zu benutzen (siehe Startpost)
Fraps mitlaufen lassen und mal schauen, was die FPS machen

Der Flaschenhals ist aber weiterhin die Graka und die 2GB Speicher....

Bei der Dynamischen Beleuchtung ist leider sehr viel Rechenpower gefragt....

Mfg


----------



## SibirienFux (17. September 2008)

Betschi schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage: Bin grad im roten Wald um Lebedew zu helfen die Brücke herunterzulassen. Die ist aber unten, ich sollte noch weiter Feuerschutz gegen, jedoch sind alle meine Leute schon tot.Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


 
Bist du an der stehle jetzt durch oder noch nicht? Wenn nicht dann muss da noch im kleinen haus auf dem berg ein scharfschutze sitzen,links davon höher auf dem berg sind immer andere scharfschutzen aufgetaucht,ich habe den erst gemerkt als ich auf die andere seite angekommen bin und befor du in die stadt rein gehst mach alle deine unfertigen sachen fertig(aufträge,verkaufen,kaufen und etc.),weil wenn du in der stadt bist kommst du nicht mehr zurück(zumindest habe ich das nicht geschaft).


----------



## boss3D (17. September 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Sorry....aber das reicht nicht.....
> 
> Siehe mal Startseite in diesem Thread ..... da stehen die Hardware Anforderungen.....
> 
> ...


Fall es hier um die maximalen Details und DX10 geht, kann ich mich "Rosstaeuscher" nur anschließen. Spielen solltest du das Game aber auf jeden Fall können, da dein System doch deutlich über den Mindestanforderungen liegt ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Betschi (17. September 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Limitiert FPS auf ~60. Einschalten, wenn der TFT beim Aufbau von Bildern abbricht (sichtbar an solchen Streifen wo in etwas Bildschirmmitte).


TFTs sind doch Flachbildschirme oder? Ich hab aber noch ne Röhre...


----------



## Betschi (17. September 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Sorry....aber das reicht nicht.....
> 
> Siehe mal Startseite in diesem Thread ..... da stehen die Hardware Anforderungen.....
> 
> ...


Also ich habe ne 8500(!) GeForce und ich kann mit Sonnenschatten, erweiterter dynamischer Beleuchtung spielen und hab ca. so 17 FPS und es ruckelt nicht.


----------



## boss3D (17. September 2008)

Betschi schrieb:


> und hab ca. so 17 FPS und es ruckelt nicht.


... ja klar.  

Vielleicht mal die Sonnenbrille abnehmen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## riedochs (17. September 2008)

Betschi schrieb:


> Also ich habe ne 8500(!) GeForce und ich kann mit Sonnenschatten, erweiterter dynamischer Beleuchtung spielen und hab ca. so 17 FPS und es ruckelt nicht.



Dann wuedre ich mir ernste Sorgen bezueglich deiner Augen machen. Es brauch min 25FPS damit  das Auge es als fluessige Darstellung sieht.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (17. September 2008)

Betschi schrieb:


> TFTs sind doch Flachbildschirme oder? Ich hab aber noch ne Röhre...



Achso. Bei Röhren kommt das auch vor, denk ich. Wenn du solche Bildabrisse entdeckst und es stört, dann mach halt Vsync an.


----------



## boss3D (17. September 2008)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Achso. Bei Röhren kommt das auch vor, denk ich. Wenn du solche Bildabrisse entdeckst und es stört, dann mach halt Vsync an.


Jo, solche Darstellungsverzögerungen können auf TFTs und Röhren auftreten. Die Vsync funktioniert aber bei beiden Monitortypen und schafft Abhilfe ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Betschi (17. September 2008)

Ich brauch wieder mal eure Hilfe. bin grade in limansk und muss an den raumanomalien vorbei. ich denke mal, dass man am schluss in den bus muss um an die andere seite zu gelangen. das geht jedoch nicht. wäre froh, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte


----------



## SibirienFux (17. September 2008)

Betschi schrieb:


> Ich brauch wieder mal eure Hilfe. bin grade in limansk und muss an den raumanomalien vorbei. ich denke mal, dass man am schluss in den bus muss um an die andere seite zu gelangen. das geht jedoch nicht. wäre froh, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte


 
Doch die anomalien kann man sehen wo die enden und wo man vorbei gehen kann,du muss halt die ganze strassen breite dursuchen und ein schlupf loch finden.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Fall es hier um die maximalen Details und DX10 geht, kann ich mich "Rosstaeuscher" nur anschließen. Spielen solltest du das Game aber auf jeden Fall können, da dein System doch deutlich über den Mindestanforderungen liegt ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ja, darum ging es, weil sein System bei der Dynamischen Beleuchtung abschmierte.....



Betschi schrieb:


> Also ich habe ne 8500(!) GeForce und ich kann mit Sonnenschatten, erweiterter dynamischer Beleuchtung spielen und hab ca. so 17 FPS und es ruckelt nicht.



Ich glaub Du brauchst eine Brille....




boss3D schrieb:


> ... ja klar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*lol* 




riedochs schrieb:


> Dann wuedre ich mir ernste Sorgen bezueglich deiner Augen machen. Es brauch min 25FPS damit  das Auge es als fluessige Darstellung sieht.



Oder die Brille mal abnehmen ????

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. September 2008)

*WOW....über 20.000 Hits in diesem Thread....* *.... und das in nur 15 Tagen...*

Was so ein paar Screenshots anrichten können.....

Mfg


----------



## CiSaR (18. September 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *WOW....über 20.000 Hits in diesem Thread....* *.... und das in nur 15 Tagen...*
> 
> Was so ein paar Screenshots anrichten können.....
> 
> Mfg




Das macht sich gut in deinen Erfahrungswerten


----------



## riedochs (18. September 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Das macht sich gut in deinen Erfahrungswerten



Wer brauch schon sowas.


----------



## Betschi (18. September 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ja, darum ging es, weil sein System bei der Dynamischen Beleuchtung abschmierte.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe mich schon so an das ruckeln gewönt, dass es mir gar nicht auffällt. Bin halt kein Deutscher


----------



## Whoosaa (18. September 2008)

Betschi schrieb:


> Ich habe mich schon so an das ruckeln gewönt, dass es mir gar nicht auffällt. Bin halt kein Deutscher


 
Was hat das jetzt damit zu tun?


----------



## Heroman_overall (18. September 2008)

Das frag ich mich auch??


----------



## Chris83 (18. September 2008)

vielleicht meint er osteuropäische Mentalität... läuft der Wagen nicht, wird solange mit dem Hammer draufgehauen bis er läuft


----------



## Betschi (19. September 2008)

Chris83 schrieb:


> vielleicht meint er osteuropäische Mentalität... läuft der Wagen nicht, wird solange mit dem Hammer draufgehauen bis er läuft



Habt ihr keinen sinn für humor?


----------



## Betschi (19. September 2008)

Hier an dieser Stelle komme ich nicht weiter


----------



## Heroman_overall (19. September 2008)

Gute Frage wenn ich mal soweit bin werd ich dir evtl helfen können


----------



## Heroman_overall (19. September 2008)

Also deine Vermutung war ganz richtig da das ja der einzige weg dadurch ist muss man in den Bus durch. Einfach die Ducken taste und dazu du anderer taste womit man sich noch a weng mehr ducken kann drücken und schwups is man im Bus drin und kann weitermachen.


----------



## Heroman_overall (19. September 2008)

Würd gern mal wissen wer von euch allen schon das Game zuende gespielt hat. Also das ende hätt nicht besser auf den ersten Teil hindeuten können nur verstehen tut man es wieder net so wirklich. Find das Game ist gut gemacht und bin im ganzen spiel nur einmal auf den Destop geflogen.

Werds jetzt nochmal zocken. Was sagt ihr zu dem Game is es besser als der erste und was findet ihr net so dolle dran?


----------



## igoroff (19. September 2008)

Hola, 
hab mir heute das Spiel gekauft....könnt ihr mir bei den Grafikeinstellungen etwas weiterhelfen? Halt so ganz grob ^^..... Ich erinnere mich noch dass ich bei S.O.C gut ne Stunde brauchte um vernünftige Einstellungen zu finden (damals auf nem älteren System).

Hardware siehe sig.


----------



## SibirienFux (19. September 2008)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> Würd gern mal wissen wer von euch allen schon das Game zuende gespielt hat. Also das ende hätt nicht besser auf den ersten Teil hindeuten können nur verstehen tut man es wieder net so wirklich. Find das Game ist gut gemacht und bin im ganzen spiel nur einmal auf den Destop geflogen.
> 
> Werds jetzt nochmal zocken. Was sagt ihr zu dem Game is es besser als der erste und was findet ihr net so dolle dran?


 
Jo hab den spiel schon am 15.09 durch(das habe ich glaube auch hier gepostet),hast du auch den koridor mit blinkenden bildschirmen zu sehen gekriegt,wenn ja dan haben wir im spiel ungefär das gleiche gemacht oder es gibt nur ein ende,bin auch zweites mal am zocken,aber jetzt werde ich versuchen alle speichersticks zu finden,im Sumpf habe ich alle,aber in Kordon fehlen mir noch zwei,kann mir da vieleicht einer weiter helfen?

Mfg Fux


----------



## Betschi (19. September 2008)

SibirienFux schrieb:


> Jo hab den spiel schon am 15.09 durch(das habe ich glaube auch hier gepostet),hast du auch den koridor mit blinkenden bildschirmen zu sehen gekriegt,wenn ja dan haben wir im spiel ungefär das gleiche gemacht oder es gibt nur ein ende,bin auch zweites mal am zocken,aber jetzt werde ich versuchen alle speichersticks zu finden,im Sumpf habe ich alle,aber in Kordon fehlen mir noch zwei,kann mir da vieleicht einer weiter helfen?
> 
> Mfg Fux



Hab mal einen ganzen Tag versucht die sticks zu finden. glaube die habe die entwickler vergessen zu platzieren^^


----------



## CiSaR (19. September 2008)

Betschi schrieb:


> Hab mal einen ganzen Tag versucht die sticks zu finden. glaube die habe die entwickler vergessen zu platzieren^^



Ich renne zurzeit mit 5 von denen durch die Gegend und werde sie nicht los


----------



## Betschi (19. September 2008)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> Also deine Vermutung war ganz richtig da das ja der einzige weg dadurch ist muss man in den Bus durch. Einfach die Ducken taste und dazu du anderer taste womit man sich noch a weng mehr ducken kann drücken und schwups is man im Bus drin und kann weitermachen.



Das mit dem ducken mache ich immer bleibe aber immer hängen und kommme immer n och nicht witer


----------



## Heroman_overall (19. September 2008)

@ SibirienFux ja hab auch das Video gesehen wo die ganzen Stalker an der seite lagen und überall ganz viele Bildschirme hingen die geflackert haben, aber was die Zone und was es damit auf sich hat warum die da so liegen und wie das passiert ist versteh ich net so wirklich aber das ist bei Stalker ja nix neues.

@ Betschi komisch bei mir hat es gleich am Anfang an funktioniert. Bin auf die Öffnung gesprungen und hab beide Tasten gedrückt und dann nach vorwärts gehumpelt und dann war ich durch. 

Ja mir is im spiel auf aufgefallen das so manches noch net fertig ist. 

Auch bei den artefakten is mir aufgefallen war genau über einem und das wollte sich nicht zu erkennen geben. Speicherstickts hab ich auch alle net gefunden wo die Entwickler die wohl versteckt haben?

 Und Am ende des spiels haben meine anzeigen verrückt gespielt dort wo man den Förster trifft. Im Dialog war das ich mich mit der Truppe treffen sollte um den sender zu finden und auf der Map war nix markiert und die Pfeile haben komplett in die andere richtung gezeigt. Aber konnt nur der eine eingang sein.


----------



## Betschi (19. September 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Ich renne zurzeit mit 5 von denen durch die Gegend und werde sie nicht los


Ich mit 7 sticks


----------



## Betschi (19. September 2008)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> @ SibirienFux ja hab auch das Video gesehen wo die ganzen Stalker an der seite lagen und überall ganz viele Bildschirme hingen die geflackert haben, aber was die Zone und was es damit auf sich hat warum die da so liegen und wie das passiert ist versteh ich net so wirklich aber das ist bei Stalker ja nix neues.
> 
> @ Betschi komisch bei mir hat es gleich am Anfang an funktioniert. Bin auf die Öffnung gesprungen und hab beide Tasten gedrückt und dann nach vorwärts gehumpelt und dann war ich durch.
> 
> ...


Du meinst mit den tasten  schon robben und kriechen oder?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. September 2008)

igoroff schrieb:


> Hola,
> hab mir heute das Spiel gekauft....könnt ihr mir bei den Grafikeinstellungen etwas weiterhelfen? Halt so ganz grob ^^..... Ich erinnere mich noch dass ich bei S.O.C gut ne Stunde brauchte um vernünftige Einstellungen zu finden (damals auf nem älteren System).
> 
> Hardware siehe sig.


 

Schau mal auf den Start Post....

Da steht alles was Du wissen must....

Am besten Fraps mit laufen lassen....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. September 2008)

Betschi schrieb:


> Ich mit 7 sticks


 

Das mit den Sticks nervt wirklich....

Ich habe auch Sieben Stück bei mir ...... ich bin bisher auch nur vier los geworden.....

Ein bischen Kurios fand ich bei den Wächtern, das der Barmann mir einen Stick für 5000 anbot....den ich beim Mechaniker dann für ich glaube 6500 verkaufen könnte......nicht gerade ein tolles Geschäft....

Ich habe fest gestellt, dass man die Barmänner und die Händler öfter fragen muss "Kannst Du mir was anbieten....et Voilá plötzlich habe die einen Stick im Angebot....

Mfg


----------



## Betschi (19. September 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Das mit den Sticks nervt wirklich....
> 
> Ich habe auch Sieben Stück bei mir ...... ich bin bisher auch nur vier los geworden.....
> 
> ...



Ich hab noch 3 sticks für den scharfschützen im dunklen tal, aber wenn ich mit ihm rede, kann ich sie ihm nie anbieten. das kackt mich so an ....


----------



## riedochs (19. September 2008)

Ich bin immer noch in den Suempfen. 
Allerdings habe ich erstmal meinem Typ einen Traglast von 500Kg verpasst.


----------



## Betschi (19. September 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch in den Suempfen.
> Allerdings habe ich erstmal meinem Typ einen Traglast von 500Kg verpasst.



voll der cheater^^


----------



## riedochs (19. September 2008)

Betschi schrieb:


> voll der cheater^^



Ich bin nur zu faul jedes mal durch die Gegend zu laufen.


----------



## CiSaR (19. September 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch in den Suempfen.
> Allerdings habe ich erstmal meinem Typ einen Traglast von 500Kg verpasst.



sag bitte wie


----------



## boss3D (19. September 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich bin nur zu faul jedes mal durch die Gegend zu laufen.


Ich bin zwar überzeugter Anticheater, aber in den Stalker-Spielen kann ich "riedochs" ausnahmsweise verstehen. Nicht einmal in den bekannten RPGs füllt sich das Inventar so schnell, wie in SoC und CS ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## riedochs (19. September 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> sag bitte wie


Ich uppe es heut Abend. Sind 2 Files die benoetigt werden. Vorausgesetzt die Obrigkeit hier hat nichts dagegen.



boss3D schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar überzeugter Anticheater, aber in den Stalker-Spielen kann ich "riedochs" ausnahmsweise verstehen. Nicht einmal in den bekannten RPGs füllt sich das Inventar so schnell, wie in SoC und CS ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Grad am Anfang ist das schlimm weil man ja alles einsammelt um zu Geld zu kommen. Bei SoC hab ich das auch schon gemacht. Im uebrigen habe ich nichts gegen cheater, solange die das im Singlepalyer machen.


----------



## Betschi (19. September 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> sag bitte wie


man kann sich nen trainer runter laden 
hab meinen von mogelgott.de


----------



## riedochs (19. September 2008)

Ich habe einfach 2 Files geaendert.


----------



## Heroman_overall (19. September 2008)

Wieso so kompliziert 

Neue Anzüge für Clear Sky Fraktion - OnlineWelten Forum

da sind mods dabei und auch das mit dem Tragen


----------



## riedochs (19. September 2008)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> Wieso so kompliziert
> 
> Neue Anzüge für Clear Sky Fraktion - OnlineWelten Forum
> 
> da sind mods dabei und auch das mit dem Tragen



Der Spass daran ist ja das alles selbst rauszufinden.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. September 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch in den Suempfen.
> Allerdings habe ich erstmal meinem Typ einen Traglast von 500Kg verpasst.


 

Schummler Schummler, Schummler....

ICH würde so etwas NIE tun.....

Es hat bei Stalker 1 jedenfals unheimlich Spaß gemacht mit den Autos rum zu fahren..... Das vermisse ich bei Stalker 2.......

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. September 2008)

*An Alle !!!!*

*Wie wäre es denn mal mit ein paar schönen Screenshots ????*

*Ich vermisse das hier irgendwie....*

*Mfg*


----------



## riedochs (19. September 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Schummler Schummler, Schummler....



Mit dem Vorwurf kann ich leben. Ich bin halt bewegungsfaul.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. September 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Mit dem Vorwurf kann ich leben. Ich bin halt bewegungsfaul.


 
Ähm.....

Nur so fürs Protokoll....

Was muss geändert werden, damit man mehr tragen kann ???

Mfg


----------



## boss3D (19. September 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *An Alle !!!!*
> 
> *Wie wäre es denn mal mit ein paar schönen Screenshots ????*
> 
> *Ich vermisse das hier irgendwie....*


Ich habe gerade ein paar CS-Benches mit meinem aktuellen Sys. in Arbeit. Vielleicht lässt sich ja auch der eine, oder andere Screen dabei machen. Erwarte dir von einer Pro aber keine maximale Bildqualität ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## riedochs (19. September 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ähm.....
> 
> Nur so fürs Protokoll....
> 
> ...


Ich bin in 3 Stunden zu Hause, dann uppe ich die Files samt Anleitung. Ich habe nur die Tragfaehigkeit geaendert, sonst nichts.


----------



## boss3D (19. September 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich bin in 3 Stunden zu Hause, dann uppe ich die Files samt Anleitung. Ich habe nur die Tragfaehigkeit geaendert, sonst nichts.


Sorry für OT, aber mir fällt bei deinen letzten Postings auf, dass du immer "ae" statt "ä" und "oe" statt "ö" schreibst. Gibt es auf deiner Tastatur keine solche Tasten? Ist zumindest für mich etwas ungewohnt zu lesen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## riedochs (19. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Sorry für OT, aber mir fällt bei deinen letzten Postings auf, dass du immer "ae" statt "ä" und "oe" statt "ö" schreibst. Gibt es auf deiner Tastatur keine solche Tasten? Ist zumindest für mich etwas ungewohnt zu lesen ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Hier auf der Arbeit habe ich eine *US Tastatur *


----------



## boss3D (19. September 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Hier auf der Arbeit habe ich eine *US Tastatur *


Ach so. Hat mich gewundert, da mir die "ae" und "oe" erst heute mehrmals aufgefallen sind.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## riedochs (19. September 2008)

Das ist das Elend hier. Ich kann hier auch nur zwischen Englisch und Franzoesisch in Windows auswaehlen.


----------



## igoroff (19. September 2008)

So kaum 2 Stunden gespielt, schon der erste Bug an dem ich am verzweifeln bin....
In den Sümpfen des Clear Sky Territoriums gibts den Auftrag "Bauernhof im Nordosten einnehmen".....heißt alle Banditen dies dort gibt umnieten.....aber da gibts einen bestimmten Banditen wenn der stirbt (egal ob durch meine Waffe oder durch die eines Kameraden....ich werd zum Desktop geschmissen....neuster Patch ist installiert...habt ihr nen Rat wie ich den Bug "umgehen" kann?


----------



## boss3D (19. September 2008)

igoroff schrieb:


> So kaum 2 Stunden gespielt, schon der erste Bug an dem ich am verzweifeln bin....
> In den Sümpfen des Clear Sky Territoriums gibts den Auftrag "Bauernhof im Nordosten einnehmen".....heißt alle Banditen dies dort gibt umnieten.....aber da gibts einen bestimmten Banditen wenn der stirbt (egal ob durch meine Waffe oder durch die eines Kameraden....ich werd zum Desktop geschmissen....neuster Patch ist installiert...habt ihr nen Rat wie ich den Bug "umgehen" kann?


Umgehen wirst du den Bug kaum können, da der Bauernhof so, oder so von allen Banditen befreit werden muss. Du kannst nur hoffen, dass der Bug nach mehrmaligen Neustarten des Spiels nicht mehr auftritt. Viel Glück ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (19. September 2008)

Bei mir ist das gerade so, dass wenn ich nen server online suchen will zeigt er mir nicht einen an...

Es steht immer nur da "Zugriff auf Master Server erfolgt" so oder so ähnlich...

Hat jemand nen ähnliches Prob????

greetz


----------



## riedochs (19. September 2008)

So, hier die Dateien für die Traglast auf 500Kg zu ändern. Einfach ins Spieleverzeichnis entpacken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. September 2008)

Danke !!!!

*Habe gerade mein neues Tagebuch eröffnet...*

Bei der Gelegenheit hier noch ein paar Screens....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## boss3D (19. September 2008)

Ich wollte eben CS starten, als ich folgende Fehlermeldung erhielt:
"Your video card doesn´t meet game requierenments. Your video card must require Pixel shader 1.1" ...

Irgendeine Idee, wie ich das Spiel zum Laufen bekomme? _(< meine Pro müsste doch alle Anforderungen erfüllen?!)_

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (19. September 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> So, hier die Dateien für die Traglast auf 500Kg zu ändern. Einfach ins Spieleverzeichnis entpacken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vielen dank


----------



## riedochs (20. September 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> vielen dank




Keine Ursache.


----------



## STSLeon (20. September 2008)

@Boss3D 

Treiber eventuell neu aufspielen, wenn nicht schon gemacht?


----------



## boss3D (20. September 2008)

STSLeon schrieb:


> @Boss3D
> 
> Treiber eventuell neu aufspielen, wenn nicht schon gemacht?


Nö, werde ich gleich probieren ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (20. September 2008)

So da ich in letzter Zeit nur STALKER CS zocke habe ich auch die DVD immer im Laufwerk. Da mir aber das gerödel des Laufwerks beim hochfahren und beim öffnen meiner externen Festplatten tierisch auf den Keks geht, suche ich was damit ich die DVD nicht mehr brauche. Hatt da jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## riedochs (20. September 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> So da ich in letzter Zeit nur STALKER CS zocke habe ich auch die DVD immer im Laufwerk. Da mir aber das gerödel des Laufwerks beim hochfahren und beim öffnen meiner externen Festplatten tierisch auf den Keks geht, suche ich was damit ich die DVD nicht mehr brauche. Hatt da jemand einen Tipp?



Such mal Spielekopierwelt (Solltest das ganze aber vorher in Englisch uebersetzten)


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (20. September 2008)

HEy ich bin jetz in Kordon doch direkt wenn ich zwei schritte mache werdwe ich am anfang von dieser militärbasis abgeschossen mit so einem MG also direkt am anfang wo ich in kordon bin da asu diesem tunnel komme.
kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## CiSaR (20. September 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Such mal Spielekopierwelt (Solltest das ganze aber vorher in Englisch uebersetzten)



Die Seite existiert nicht. Da kommt nur sone Werbeseite.


----------



## CiSaR (20. September 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> HEy ich bin jetz in Kordon doch direkt wenn ich zwei schritte mache werdwe ich am anfang von dieser militärbasis abgeschossen mit so einem MG also direkt am anfang wo ich in kordon bin da asu diesem tunnel komme.
> kann mir jemand helfen?



Nimm ordentlich Medikits mit und dann laufe so schnell du kannst


----------



## riedochs (20. September 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Die Seite existiert nicht. Da kommt nur sone Werbeseite.



Bei mir gehts. Da sich die Seite aber in D in einer rechlichen Grauzone befindet darf ich den Link hier nicht posten. Du darfst mir aber gerne eine PM schicken.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. September 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> HEy ich bin jetz in Kordon doch direkt wenn ich zwei schritte mache werdwe ich am anfang von dieser militärbasis abgeschossen mit so einem MG also direkt am anfang wo ich in kordon bin da asu diesem tunnel komme.
> kann mir jemand helfen?




Es gibt noch eine zweite Möglichkeit....

Schau mal hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...elthread-stalker-clear-sky-38.html#post229070

Mfg


----------



## riedochs (20. September 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Doch, es geht auch anders....
> 
> Schau Dir mal die Karte vom Sumpf an....es gibt noch einen zweiten Weg nach Kordon....
> 
> ...




Meinst du hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CiSaR (20. September 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Meinst du hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein da nicht du must weiter am Zaun entlang bis zu sonem Hof mit lauter Gegnern dann an denen vorbei durch den Zaun und du bist in Kordon.


----------



## riedochs (20. September 2008)

Ich glaub da bin ich hergekommen.

EDIT:
Meinst du hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da bekomme ich immer die Meldung das ich die Sümpfe nicht ohne eine Ortskundigen Durchqueren kann.

Wenn ich falsch liege, bitte mal einen Screenshot.


----------



## boss3D (20. September 2008)

Was habt ihr eigentlich alle für Schwierigkeiten mit dem Vorbeikommen am MG? Ich zocke CS auf Veteran und bin beim MG beim ersten Versuch vorbeigekommen. Einfach von Baum zu Baum laufen, bis man hinter dem großen Steinbrocken steht. Dann warten, bis das MG zu schießen aufhört und weitersprinten in Richtung Sidorowitsch ...   

Es ist doch garnicht nötig, sich solche Alternativwege zu suchen.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. September 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich glaub da bin ich hergekommen.
> 
> EDIT:
> Meinst du hier:
> ...



Also hier muß Du lang....Du kommst dann beim Stalker Lager raus....

Das funktioniert nur, wenn Du schon mal nach Kordon gegangen bist, glaub ich......also einmal durch den Tunnel und zurück....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






boss3D schrieb:


> Was habt ihr eigentlich alle für Schwierigkeiten mit dem Vorbeikommen am MG? Ich zocke CS auf Veteran und bin beim MG beim ersten Versuch vorbeigekommen. Einfach von Baum zu Baum laufen, bis man hinter dem großen Steinbrocken steht. Dann warten, bis das MG zu schießen aufhört und weitersprinten in Richtung Sidorowitsch ...
> 
> Es ist doch garnicht nötig, sich solche Alternativwege zu suchen.
> 
> MfG, boss3D




Das sagst Du so einfach....auf mich hat einmal nicht nur das MG gefeuert, nein, die haben mir noch 4 Soldaten auf den Leib gehetzt...

Die haben mich dann ins Kreuzfeuer genommen...

Mfg


----------



## boss3D (20. September 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> die haben mir noch 4 Soldaten auf den Leib gehetzt...


Mir haben sie immerhin 2 entgegengeschickt, allerdings waren die mit zwei Headshots aus dem Jagdgewehr schnell erledigt ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (21. September 2008)

Es kommt ein neuer Patch  und zwar am 26.09.2008, also nächsten Freitag.
Das Changelog in English gibt es auch schon:

We inform you that at the moment are being actively work on a patch 1.5.05. Already corrected the following errors:

To let you know, right this moment, work is in progress with patch 1.5.05, list is incomplete,
but following changes have already implemented.

-- Corrected crash (smart_terrain.script: 227: attempt to index local 'obj' (a nil value))
-- Corrected crash (smart_terrain.script: 1003: attempt to index field '?' (A nil value))
-- Corrected crash (sim_combat.script: 950: attempt to index a nil value)
-- Corrected crash (sim_board.script: 688: attempt to index local 'obj' (a nil value))
-- Corrected crash (smart_terrain.script: 288: attempt to call method 'clear_smart_terrain' (a nil value))
-- Corrected crash (bind_monster.script: 72: attempt to index field '?' (A nil value))
-- Corrected crash (xr_effects.script: 1607: attempt to index field '?' (A nil value))
-- Corrected crash (! [LUA] [ERROR] ERROR: There is no task with entity_id)
-- Corrected crash (! [LUA] [ERROR] ERROR: error. Val_smart_terrain_5_0_freedom_antenna)

These various are crash fixes!

-- A small rebalans trade and luta - little rebalance in trading and looting.

-- Corrected the situation when a player leaves the zone tutoriala (first incursions into Bogs) - correction to situation,
when player abandons tutorial mission in swamps.

-- Corrected issuing awards for entry into factions - price payment fix, when (after?) Joining the faction.

-- Corrected award for the destruction of bases factions - fixed price payment, for completing a mission, when not
belonging to a faction

-- Corrected crash during a dialogue with hostile technician - crash fixed, when? Talking "to a technician

-- The possibility to upgrade GP37 technicians from Liberty and Banditov - Added the possibility to upgrade
gp37 in bandit and freedom faction

-- Corrected bug in the system of relations stalkers - Bug fixed in stalkers attitude

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!
-- Bug fixes, when the conductor did not want to keep the player at the Cordon. (This is due to the fact that sometimes avtoseyv not retain all the data, and once downloading such seyv game becomes impassable) - fixed bug, when conductor did'nt take
player to the cordon, happened because auto-save did not save all the information and after loading it, game would
become uncompletable
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!


The expected release date patch - 26.09.08 - supposed release date


----------



## boss3D (21. September 2008)

^^ Juhu! Da sich vor Kurzem meine HD4870 verabschiedet hat, bin ich sowieso immer noch in Kordon und da stört mich eine weiterer Neubegin nicht ...  

Langsam wird das Spiel noch richtig gut. ich finde es auch super, dass die Patches so schnell nach Release kommen und man nicht Monate warten muss, wie as bei anderen Spielen der Fall ist.  

Mfg, boss3D


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Juhu! Da sich vor Kurzem meine HD4870 verabschiedet hat, bin ich sowieso immer noch in Kordon und da stört mich eine weiterer Neubegin nicht ...
> 
> Langsam wird das Spiel noch richtig gut. ich finde es auch super, dass die Patches so schnell nach Release kommen und man nicht Monate warten muss, wie as bei anderen Spielen der Fall ist.
> 
> Mfg, boss3D



Wie die Graka hat sich verabschiedet ???? Das ist ärgerlich....

Was ist passiert ???

Ich bin jetzt bei den Militärlagern und habe echt mit Abstürzen zu kämpfen.....Schon 9x !!!!!!

Ich habe auch den 2. Patch noch nicht darauf, da das Spiel bisher einwandfrei lief....ich hoffe, das ich da raus komme....

Meist muss ich ein Safe Game vom Roten Wald noch mal laden, zum Förster hin...dann zum Militärlager....dann läuft es.....wenn ich drauf gehe nützt auch ein Speicherstand vom Militärlager nichts....ich finde mich gleich darauf auf dem Desktop wieder....meine Hoffnung ist, da durch zu kommen ohne zu sterben um dann zum Förster zurück zu gehen....ich hoffe dann läuft es wieder...

Mfg


----------



## boss3D (21. September 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Wie die Graka hat sich verabschiedet ???? Das ist ärgerlich....
> 
> Was ist passiert ???


Was genau passiert ist, weiß ich leider auch nicht. Irgendwie hat die scheinbar den Kühlerwechsel _(Referenzkühler gegen WaKühler)_ nicht überlebt. Du kannst ja hier alles nachlesen ...

Mit etwas Glück erhalte ich nächste Woche von Alternate eine neue. Ich habe die alte kaputte nämlich eingeschickt und wieder eine HD4870 angefordert.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (21. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Mit etwas Glück erhalte ich nächste Woche von Alternate eine neue. Ich habe die alte kaputte nämlich eingeschickt und wieder eine HD4870 angefordert.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Das ist Betrug . Hab ich ja aber auch schon gemacht .


----------



## boss3D (21. September 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Das ist Betrug . Hab ich ja aber auch schon gemacht .


Wieso, ich habe die Graka doch nicht unsachgemäß behandelt, oder gar mutwillig zerstört. Wenn die nichteinmal einen professionel durchgeführten Kühlerwechsel überlebt ... 

Lediglich, dass ich "Kaputt durch zu heiße SpaWas angegeben habe", ist vielleicht nicht ganz legal, aber ich werde sicher nicht auf einem Totalschaden sitzen bleiben.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (21. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Wieso, ich habe die Graka doch nicht unsachgemäß behandelt, oder gar mutwillig zerstört. Wenn die nichteinmal einen professionel durchgeführten Kühlerwechsel überlebt ...
> 
> Lediglich, dass ich "Kaputt durch zu heiße SpaWas angegeben habe", ist vielleicht nicht ganz legal, aber ich werde sicher nicht auf einem Totalschaden sitzen bleiben.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Du hast aber den Originalkühler entfernt und damit deine Garantie verloren, da du jetzt aber trotzdem versuchst eine neue zu bekommen ist das nunmal vorsätzlicher Betrug


----------



## boss3D (21. September 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Du hast aber den Originalkühler entfernt und damit deine Garantie verloren, da du jetzt aber trotzdem versuchst eine neue zu bekommen ist das nunmal vorsätzlicher Betrug


Sei es drum ...

@ Topic
Ich habe heute mal mit meinem aktuellen System CS mit max Details getestet. Resultat: durchschnittlich 12 FPS. CS ist ein Musterbeispiel für enormen VRAM-Verbrauch.

Mfg, boss3D


----------



## grubsnek (21. September 2008)

mich würde interessieren, ob das mit der Dunkelheit in der Nacht wirklich so schlimm ist wie es in der PCGames beschrieben wird. Sieht man da echt kaum was?


----------



## CiSaR (21. September 2008)

grubsnek schrieb:


> mich würde interessieren, ob das mit der Dunkelheit in der Nacht wirklich so schlimm ist wie es in der PCGames beschrieben wird. Sieht man da echt kaum was?



Also es ist schon sehr dunkel das stimmt schon aber mit der Taschenlampe oder einem Nachtsichtgerät ist das alles eigentlich kein Problem.


----------



## boss3D (21. September 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Also es ist schon sehr dunkel das stimmt schon aber mit der Taschenlampe oder einem Nachtsichtgerät ist das alles eigentlich kein Problem.


Ja, die Nacht ist schon ziemlich gut umgesetzt. wer in der Nacht kämpfen möchte, sollte die Taschenlampe ausmachen. So kann man von Gegner kaum gesehen werden, sieht diese allerdings gut durch deren Lampen ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Th0r1140 (22. September 2008)

Hallo Jungs, ich hab da ein Problem. Ich bin jetzt im Kordon und will zur Müllhalde aber ich komm da nicht hin. Wenn ich zur Müllhalde will kommt wie bei anderen auch "Möchten sie zu eibnem anderen Ort?", ich drücke auf ja und steh immernoch im selben Raum. Ich habe auch schon eibemStalker 500 RU gegeben damit er mir hilft die Militär basis anzugreifen aber er macht einfach nichts. Steht auf seinem beg und kuckt durchs Fehrnglas. Hab die Militär basis aleine angegriffen aber sobald ich sie verlasse sind wieder neue Militärs da. Bin am verzwiefel. Habe alle hauptquest erledigt. Ist das ein Bug oder mach ich was falsch. Habe XP und die 1.5.0.4 Vesion von Stalker.


Gruß Th0r1140


----------



## b.l.a.d.e. (22. September 2008)

Th0r1140 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, ich hab da ein Problem. Ich bin jetzt im Kordon und will zur Müllhalde aber ich komm da nicht hin. Wenn ich zur Müllhalde will kommt wie bei anderen auch "Möchten sie zu eibnem anderen Ort?", ich drücke auf ja und steh immernoch im selben Raum. Ich habe auch schon eibemStalker 500 RU gegeben damit er mir hilft die Militär basis anzugreifen aber er macht einfach nichts. Steht auf seinem beg und kuckt durchs Fehrnglas. Hab die Militär basis aleine angegriffen aber sobald ich sie verlasse sind wieder neue Militärs da. Bin am verzwiefel. Habe alle hauptquest erledigt. Ist das ein Bug oder mach ich was falsch. Habe XP und die 1.5.0.4 Vesion von Stalker.
> 
> 
> Gruß Th0r1140



welche militärbasis? soweit ich weis gibt es keine militärs an der müllhalde?!?!


----------



## Th0r1140 (22. September 2008)

Nicht in der Müllhalde, im Kordon ist unten auf dem PDA also Südlich die Militärbasis die auch sofort auf dich schießt wenn du von den Sümpfen zum kordon kommst. Jedenfalls hänge ich im Kordon fest. Komme nicht zur müllhalde und weiß nicht weiter. Gurke da so rum und greif ziegmal die Militärs an aus lange weile, aber es passiert nichts. Jetzt bin ich mal zurück in die Sümpfe und komme von dort auch nicht zur Müllhalde und ich finde jetzt auch keinen weg zurück zum Kordon. Vorher war doch der Orstkundige im Südlichen Bauernhof der der dich zum kordon bringt. Der kann mich da aber nicht mehr hinbringen, warum auch immer. Als ich vom kordon zu den Sümpfen zurück bin haben mich im  Südlichen Bauernhof auch Clear Sky leute einfach so angegriffen obwohl ich mit denen befreundet bin. In den anderen Clear Sky Station greifen mich dei Leute nicht an. sehr komisch. Ich will endlich zur Müllhalde, bitte helft mir .

Gruß Th0r1140


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (22. September 2008)

ja also kann auch einfach ein bug sein evetuell musst du einen anderen spielstand von ganz am anfang oder das spiel neu anfangen aber vielleicht gibt es ja doch noch ne lösung also hoffe ich für dich


----------



## boss3D (22. September 2008)

^^ Das Militälager nicht ausräumen/angreifen! Ich habe das gemacht und weiß deshalb, dass die Soldaten immer wieder nachkommen. Du verballerst dort nur unnötig Munition ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Th0r1140 (22. September 2008)

Munition verballere ich nicht unbedingt, mit munitioj kann ich mich zuschmeißen. Aber wie kom ich nun zur müllhalde? Das regt mich auf.

Gruß Th0r1140


----------



## Heroman_overall (22. September 2008)

Man kann nur einmal mit dem Ortskundigen nach Kordon gehen wenn man danach wieder in das Sumpflevel geht muss man selber nach Kordon laufen man sieht ja auf der Karte wo es nach Kordon geht und in die richtung läuft man und kommt dann auch genau dahin.

Die Militärbasis anzukreifen bringt nicht viel außer man bekommt Muni und ne bessere Waffe aber bringen tut es nix.

In Kordon musst du du erstmal zu dem Händler gleich nebenan wo man rauskommt der gibt dir nen neuen Auftrag wo du ne Box besorgen sollst.


----------



## riedochs (22. September 2008)

Wo kann man denn ne Sniperwaffe finden/kaufen?


----------



## Th0r1140 (22. September 2008)

Den Auftrag hab ich erledigt. Ich hab alles gemacht. Den Chef von Militär befragt, seine Kumpels gelegt, die Box geholt. Ich komm vom Sumpf nicht zum Kordon wieder zurück immer wenn ich die wege nach Kordon laufen will und die meldung kommt "Wollen sie einen anderen Ort betreten?" Dreht sich mein Charakter um und ich steh immernoch da wo ich angefangen habe. Wie gesagt ich hab sämtliche Hauptziele im Kordon erledigt und mein jetziges Hauptziel ist die Müllhalde wo ich jemanden befragen muss , fang oder so jeist der. Nun will ich da hin und nichts passiert. Ist echt zum kotzen, so geil das game auch ist nervt da ziemlich.

Gruß Th0r1140


----------



## Betschi (23. September 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn ne Sniperwaffe finden/kaufen?


Also ich hab mein vintoress von einem typen im kordon. habe ihn einfach umgebracht^^. sonst könnte man evtl. auch in die freiheitsbasis gehen, die haben nämlich dragunovs.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. September 2008)

*GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR*

Habt Ihr schon mal ausprobiert, wie weit man die Limited Edition werfen kann ?????

Ich bin durch den Roten Wald durch, beim Förster vorbei und im Militärlager, die Blutsauger erledigt und die Nachricht im Wasserturm empfangen.....*und finde mich auf dem Desktop wieder*.....

Egal was ich mache, die Save Games in dem Level funktionieren nicht....immer lande ich auf dem Dektop.....

Nach rund 25!!!! Versuchen habe ich aufgegeben.....

Ich habe jetzt schweren Herzens den zweiten Patch darauf gespielt und habe aktuell Kordon durch und gehe jetzt zur Müllhallde.....

Der ganze Kram wieder von vorn....

Mfg


----------



## Th0r1140 (23. September 2008)

Habs jetzt erstmal hinbekommen mit dem Ortwechsel-Fehler. Hab ws im Netzt gefunden. Da gibs ein Ortswechsel-Fix zum runterladen und ich habe eine Datei bearbeitet.

Hier ein audzug aus der Readme-datei

"*"gamedata" ins Hauptverzeichnis kopieren - Ortswechsel - Fix !

Das Fix behebt Abstürze, die teilweise auftreten, wenn man einen neuen Level betreten will.


Tipp von zohan1984 (big THX) zum Ortswechsel - Fix: 

Alle, die ein Problem mit dem Ortswechsel haben, sollen sich mal ihre fsgame.ltx -
Datei (im Hauptverzeichnis - per Editor) anschauen. 

Da sollte nämlich folgendes drinnen stehen:

$game_data$ = true| true| $fs_root$| gamedata\
$game_ai$ = true| true| $game_data$| ai\* "

Bei mir stand bei $game_date$  = true | false
und bei $game_ai$ false | true,


hab ds geändert, den ordner Gamedata ins hauptverzeichnis kopiert und es funzt .

Vieleicht hilft ds ja jemanden auch.

Gruß Th0r1140


----------



## Triple-Y (23. September 2008)

hab mal ne doofe frage: hab jetzt erst angefangen stalker cs zu zocken - ich verliere ständig blut und sterbe deshalb immer so schnell... wie kann ich die blutungen stoppen?? die roten Medi packs helfen zwar kurz aber ich verblute trotzdem ???


----------



## Heroman_overall (23. September 2008)

Triple-Y:
Ja das mit dem Verbluten hab mich auch ständig gestört. Das beste ist wenn man ein paar jobs gemacht hat kann man sich im lager den anzug tunen und das artefekt wo man gleich am anfang bekommen kann nimmt und es in den anzug tut. Das wirkt gegen die strahlung. Andererseits kann man Vodka oder Spritzen nehmen die helfen auch gegen Strahlung.

riedochs:
Scharfschützengewehre hab ich im ganzen spiel nicht gefunden zu kaufen. Hab mir jetzt eins geklaut von nem verbundeten im Dunklen Wald. Das ding is aber total im Arsch und würde mal eben 12.000 kosten ums zu reparieren und dann muss man das dumme ding noch tunen weils total kacke schießt.

Th0r1140:
Ja du musst in die richtige richtung laufen wenn du dich wieder umdrehst bist du wieder im Sumpflevel das passiert mir auch öfters noch.  Wenn du zur müllhalde läufst siehst du auf der Karte wo du hinmusst. Der Typ is schon Tod und du musst zu ihm und ihn durchsuchen. Der Typ liegt an dem Weg auf der rechten seite wo der erste Müllberg ist. Danach sagt dir das spiel was du als nächstes machen musst. Soweit ich weiß musst du ne Beute finden die bei der alten eisenbahn ist wo das Banditenlager ist.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. September 2008)

Triple-Y schrieb:


> hab mal ne doofe frage: hab jetzt erst angefangen stalker cs zu zocken - ich verliere ständig blut und sterbe deshalb immer so schnell... wie kann ich die blutungen stoppen?? die roten Medi packs helfen zwar kurz aber ich verblute trotzdem ???


 

Wozu gibt es die *Verbände* ???.....

Statt des Medipacks oder zusätzlich zum Medipack den *Verband *nehmen....denn *NUR DER* stopt die Blutungen.....

*Taste: Ü = Medipack*
*Taste: +*~ = Mullbinde oder Verband..*


Mfg


----------



## SibirienFux (23. September 2008)

Hey,kennt das schon einer mit dem neuem Patch(der am wochenende kommen soll),ob der die alten speicherstände unterstüzt?


----------



## CiSaR (23. September 2008)

SibirienFux schrieb:


> Hey,kennt das schon einer mit dem neuem Patch(der am wochenende kommen soll),ob der die alten speicherstände unterstüzt?



Das ist ungefähr genauso unklar wie die Frage ob es einen Gott gibt


----------



## riedochs (23. September 2008)

SibirienFux schrieb:


> Hey,kennt das schon einer mit dem neuem Patch(der am wochenende kommen soll),ob der die alten speicherstände unterstüzt?



Mich würde wundern wenn er würde. 

Wo kann ich in Kordon denn die Lebensmittel gut verkaufen oder muss ich dafür wieder in die Sümpfe?


----------



## boss3D (23. September 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Wo kann ich in Kordon denn die Lebensmittel gut verkaufen oder muss ich dafür wieder in die Sümpfe?


Sidorowitsch ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## riedochs (23. September 2008)

Thx..


----------



## Korn86 (23. September 2008)

Leute, ihr werdet es vielleicht nicht glauben, aber ich habe mir Stalker Clear Sky mal kurz ausgeliehen und es läuft auf meinem PC ohne jeglich Abstürze unter XP und das auch noch ziemlich flüssig, der neue Catalst 8.9 hat da einiges herausgeholt


----------



## boss3D (23. September 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Leute, ihr werdet es vielleicht nicht glauben, aber ich habe mir Stalker Clear Sky mal kurz ausgeliehen und es läuft auf meinem PC ohne jeglich Abstürze unter XP und das auch noch ziemlich flüssig, der neue Catalst 8.9 hat da einiges herausgeholt


Also mich wundert es nicht. Ich hatte mit dem Game auch absolut kein Probleme_ (allerdings auch erst nach der Installation des Catalyst 8.9 Beta/Final)_ ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Heroman_overall (23. September 2008)

Xp läuft das game super im gegensatz zu Vista damit macht das überhaupt keinen spaß. Nur leider bekommt man mit vista ne etwas bessere optik aber fliegt auch öfters auf dem Destop. Habs schon mit XP durchgespielt und hatte nur 1 Absturz im ganzen Game.


----------



## Korn86 (23. September 2008)

Ich denke mal ich werde mir Stalker Clear Sky demnächst kaufen, wenn ich den ersten Teil durch habe. Da bleibt nur die Frage, ob es sich lohnt die S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky - Collector's Edition Metallbox zu kaufen?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. September 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal ich werde mir Stalker Clear Sky demnächst kaufen, wenn ich den ersten Teil durch habe. Da bleibt nur die Frage, ob es sich lohnt die S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Clear Sky - Collector's Edition Metallbox zu kaufen?



Ja lohnt sich !!!!

Siehe Startpost in diesem Thread....da kannst Du den Inhalt sehen....

Mfg


----------



## boss3D (23. September 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Siehe Startpost in diesem Thread....da kannst Du den Inhalt sehen....


Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob man das alles wirklich braucht ...  

Also mir reicht das Game.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Korn86 (23. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob man das alles wirklich braucht ...



Also der Inhalt im Radiation-Pack ist schon brauchbar


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob man das alles wirklich braucht ...
> 
> 
> MfG, boss3D




Nö.....

Ich finde die Box einfach schick....und die Hintergrundbilder.....

Ach so...der Roman ist auch was für mich....

Geschmackssache....


Mfg


----------



## b.l.a.d.e. (24. September 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Nö.....
> 
> Ich finde die Box einfach schick....und die Hintergrundbilder.....
> 
> ...



liegt ne ak und n strahlenanzug auch bei?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. September 2008)

b.l.a.d.e. schrieb:


> liegt ne ak und n strahlenanzug auch bei?


 
Nein, dazu ist die Box zu klein...

Ist aber ein Gutschein drinn....wird kostenlos seperat geliefert, komplett mit dem Artefakt Scanner der neuesten Generation.....

Du hast die Wahl zwischen einer AK und einem Sniper Gewehr...ein Medipack soll auch dabei sein.....

Mfg


----------



## Betschi (24. September 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Nein, dazu ist die Box zu klein...
> 
> Ist aber ein Gutschein drinn....wird kostenlos seperat geliefert, komplett mit dem Artefakt Scanner der neuesten Generation.....
> 
> ...


Mit dem Strahlenschutz hast du schon ein voll gepimptes Exoskeleton gemeint oder?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. September 2008)

Betschi schrieb:


> Mit dem Strahlenschutz hast du schon ein voll gepimptes Exoskeleton gemeint oder?


 
Was denn sonst ????

Mit kleinigkeiten geben wir uns nicht zufrieden....

Ich habe noch das One-Way Ticket nach Tschernoby vergessen...

Wer nicht freiwilig fährt, wird zwangs Deportiert...

Mfg


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (25. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Sei es drum ...
> 
> @ Topic
> Ich habe heute mal mit meinem aktuellen System CS mit max Details getestet. Resultat: durchschnittlich 12 FPS. CS ist ein Musterbeispiel für enormen VRAM-Verbrauch.
> ...


 
....und ein Beispiel für besch... Programmierung und wie man ein max. 85-90%-fertiges Spiel auf den Markt wirft

Bin i.d.R. zwischen 25 - 40 fps in 1680x1050 ohne AA / 4 x AF, aber "gefühlt" sind das 15-30 fps, ich kann nur nicht verstehen, warum die GSC nach dem Murks mit STALKER 1 schon wieder so ne Panne abliefert.

Da rennt ja sogar ein Crysis noch "gefühlt" mit 60-70fps über den Bildschirm im Vergleich zu dem Schrott...

Die sollten mal die Macher von COD4 fragen, wie man tolle Optik mit guter Performance kombiniert, Stalker CS für mich eine der Enttäuschungen 2008, 

btw. Neueste FW (die xxx.92) und Patch ist druff


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. September 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> ....und ein Beispiel für besch... Programmierung und wie man ein max. 85-90%-fertiges Spiel auf den Markt wirft
> 
> Bin i.d.R. zwischen 25 - 40 fps in 1680x1050 ohne AA / 4 x AF, aber "gefühlt" sind das 15-30 fps, ich kann nur nicht verstehen, warum die GSC nach dem Murks mit STALKER 1 schon wieder so ne Panne abliefert.
> 
> ...


 
*Na da Spiel es doch nicht....*

Ich gebe Dir Recht das es unheimlich Hardware frist und die Abstürze und Bugs am anfang genervt haben, aber muss man es denn in höchsten Details spielen ????

Außerdem, das Spiel ist jetzt 2 Wochen auf dem Markt und jetzt kommt morgen schon der Dritte Patch....schon nach dem zweiten war es komplett Spielbar ..... was will man mehr, der Hersteller hat doch schnell reagiert....das erlebt man nicht häufig....siehe Oblivion ??? war nach 6 Monaten noch nicht spielbar...

Und weiterhin angemerkt....bei dem Finanzdruck den die Hersteller heute haben kommt ja kaum ein Spiel auf den Markt was wirklich *"Fertig"* ist....

Sicherlich will ich die Macher des Games damit nicht in Schutz nehmen, da die Realase Version zum Teil nicht Spielbar war....und das ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit...vorallen Dingen auch die fehlende Mehrkernunterstützung...

Dafür gibt es aber auch eine Lösung...siehe Start Post....

Ich finde das Spiel trotzdem Genial....Die Athmosophäre ist Spitze....

Und ich habe das Vergnügen mit meinem E6750 @ 3,6 Ghz und meiner GTX260 das Spiel in den höchsten Details mit durchschnittlich 26-36fps zu genießen (1680x1050 ohne AF Dynamische Beleutung der Objekte)....

Sieh das ganze auch mal Positiv .... die Story, die Grafik, die Athmosphäre ist einfach klasse.....da kann man auch mal über die Negativen seiten etwas hinweg sehen....

*"Das Glas ist halb voll, und nicht halb leer"....*also nicht *nur* immer das Negative sehen " Geht nicht sofort perfekt und ich kann es nicht in allen Details spielen....Sch**** Spiel Taugt nichts .... "

Aber gut, das ist ja hier ein Forum und da kann jeder seine Meinung kund tuen...

*Du magst es nicht....also spiel es nicht....und verkauf es wieder...*

*Ich verschwinde jedenfals wieder heute abend in der Zone und geniesse die Grafik und die Athmosphäre.....*


Mfg


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (25. September 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Na da Spiel es doch nicht....*
> 
> *Du magst es nicht....also spiel es nicht....und verkauf es wieder...*
> Mfg


 
Das war auch meine Tension, aber da der Fred ja hiess
"*Stalker Clear Sky - Top Game oder die 7 Ägyptischen Plagen ???"*

und nicht "Singt mal alle, wie schön SCS ist", darf ja was negatives auch erlaubt sein,
gell 

Mein SCS geht definitiv wieder zu ebay


----------



## Betschi (25. September 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Das war auch meine Tension, aber da der Fred ja hiess
> "*Stalker Clear Sky - Top Game oder die 7 Ägyptischen Plagen ???"*
> 
> und nicht "Singt mal alle, wie schön SCS ist", darf ja was negatives auch erlaubt sein,
> ...


So wie es aussieht hat der Vista x64 . Logisch das man es so ******** spielen muss


----------



## STSLeon (25. September 2008)

Ich habe nur einen einzigen nervenden Bug und das sind Crash2Desktops ohne jede Vorwarnung, ansonsten kann ich mich über das Spiel nicht beschweren auch wenn OpenWorld-Games nicht mein Fall sind. Quicksaves sind kein Problem oder vieles andere was genannt wurde. Ich finds geil


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. September 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Das war auch meine Tension, aber da der Fred ja hiess
> "*Stalker Clear Sky - Top Game oder die 7 Ägyptischen Plagen ???"*
> 
> und nicht "Singt mal alle, wie schön SCS ist", darf ja was negatives auch erlaubt sein,
> ...


 

Ich oute mich zwar als FanBoy von Stalker.....

Aber ich habe ja auch geschrieben, das beim Spiel nicht alles von anfang an Top läuft....*haste nicht alles gelesen???...*

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, und wie die Überschrift dieses Threads schon aussagt, ist bei Stalker CS nicht alles Gold was glänzt, leider....

Es ist eine Menge Potenzial am Anfang verspielt worden.....

Was ich nicht mag, ist dieses Rumgeflame *"Ist alles Sch**** oder "Toller geht es nicht".*.....das in Kindergartengequatsche....Man sollte auch duraus mal Sachlich bleiben....

Ich mag Cod4 nicht .... und so toll ist die Grafik auch nicht.....deshalb muss ich es doch nicht gleich zerreissen, wenn andere es total klasse finden.........es liegt alles im Auge des Betrachters....

Ich würde die Rote Erdbeere nehmen, bei Ebay gehen keine 18er Spiele außer Du wohnst nicht in Deutschland.....




Betschi schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht hat der Vista x64 . Logisch das man es so ******** spielen muss


 
Ich habe Vista64 ..... und seit dem letzten Patch keine Probleme mehr....mit dem Vorletzten Patch bin ich bei den Militärlagern hängen geblieben, vorher lief es Eiwandfrei....ob das nun an Vista64 liegt weiß ich nicht....

Mfg


----------



## CiSaR (25. September 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich oute mich zwar als FanBoy von Stalker.....
> 
> Aber ich habe ja auch geschrieben, das beim Spiel nicht alles von anfang an Top läuft....*haste nicht alles gelesen???...*
> 
> ...




Da bin ich mal ganz deiner Meinung


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (25. September 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich oute mich zwar als FanBoy von Stalker.....
> 
> Aber ich habe ja auch geschrieben, das beim Spiel nicht alles von anfang an Top läuft....*haste nicht alles gelesen???...*



 Der mit dem "Fanboy" war richtig gut (und hat sogar ein Fünkchen Wahrheit in der Aussage, lololol)

Und ich habe deinen Post gelesen, aber da sind wir wieder beim Thema, dass ist *Dein subjektives Empfinden*, nicht mehr und nicht weniger...




Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Was ich nicht mag, ist dieses Rumgeflame *"Ist alles Sch**** oder "Toller geht es nicht".*.....das in Kindergartengequatsche....Man sollte auch duraus mal Sachlich bleiben....



Dann les mal bitte richtig nach, ich gebe genauso mein subjektives Empfinden weiter, wie du deines, not more or less...

Wenn ich mich aber über 40 vergeudete Euro ärgere, kann ich nicht bei der von dir gewünschten "Blümchen-Formulierung" bleiben, sonst bau deinen Thread bitte so auf: "Ihr dürft alles schreiben was ihr wollt, aber bitte nix böses", das ist Kindergarten-Style...

btw: Liest du auch Gamestar oder PC Games???
Was benutzen die für Formulierungen?
Also...

Und das dieses Game bei der heutigen Technik, die am Markt ist, auf nur 1 Kern programmiert wurde, ist einfach nur bescheuert bzw. bescheiden, oder hast du nen besseren Ausdruck dafür ?!?!?

btt würd´ich vorschlagen


----------



## boss3D (25. September 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> btt würd´ich vorschlagen


... und ruhig bleiben, würde ich vorschlagen.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (25. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> ... und ruhig bleiben, würde ich vorschlagen.
> 
> MfG, boss3D




Genau alle mal chillen, ich bin der einzigste der sich hier aufregen kann weil mir ist nämlich meine 8800GTX verreckt und ich kann jetzt nicht mehr zocken


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. September 2008)

Gut, Du magst das Game nicht....

Als geouteter FanBoy muss ich jetzt sagen "Du hast einen schlechten Geschmack ! ".....DAS WAR JETZT NATÜRLICH EIN SCHERZ 

Ich habe auch keine Lust mich zu Streiten....

Nur das möchte ich noch Richtig stellen....




> Bin i.d.R. zwischen 25 - 40 fps in 1680x1050 ohne AA / 4 x AF, aber "gefühlt" sind das 15-30 fps, ich kann nur nicht verstehen, warum die GSC nach dem Murks mit STALKER 1 schon wieder so ne Panne abliefert.
> 
> Da rennt ja sogar ein Crysis noch "gefühlt" mit 60-70fps über den Bildschirm im Vergleich zu dem Schrott...


DAS nenn ich Flamen....bist einer der Wenigen die aufgrund Ihrer Hardware Stalker in allen Details spielen können und bist doch am Meckern 




> und nicht "Singt mal alle, wie schön SCS ist", darf ja was negatives auch erlaubt sein,
> gell


Wo steht das ???  Ich habe mich hier oft genug Negativ zu SCS geäußert. 



> "Ihr dürft alles schreiben was ihr wollt, aber bitte nix böses", das ist Kindergarten-Style...


Es geht um den Schreib Stil nicht ums Negative....habe ich aber auch schon gesagt....



> btw: Liest du auch Gamestar oder PC Games???
> Was benutzen die für Formulierungen?
> Also...


Gamestar Abonnent seit 10 Jahren, vorher PC Joker....
Die bleiben aber immer Sachlich...



> Und das dieses Game bei der heutigen Technik, die am Markt ist, auf nur 1 Kern programmiert wurde, ist einfach nur bescheuert bzw. bescheiden, oder hast du nen besseren Ausdruck dafür ?!?!?


Habe ich doch auch schon öfters geschrieben oder ????


*Worüber haben wir uns eigentlich Gestritten ???? 
Ach ne, war ne Meinungsverschiedenheit..... kommt vor.....

Ich bin übrigens auch ein FanBoy von CoD 1-3 .... von 4 bin ich wegen dem Themenwechsel sehr Enttäuscht.......Geschmackssache halt.....

*Ich wünsche Dir noch einen schönen Abend beim *"Nicht Stalker spielen"* 


Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> ... und ruhig bleiben, würde ich vorschlagen.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



....3....2....1.....tiiiieeeeeffffff Durchatmen....bin wieder ruhig....

Ich gehe jetzt mal ein paar Banditen und Mutanten Killen.....dann geht es mir besser....



CiSaR schrieb:


> Genau alle mal chillen, ich bin der einzigste der sich hier aufregen kann weil mir ist nämlich meine 8800GTX verreckt und ich kann jetzt nicht mehr zocken



Ach nee....jetzt Du auch noch....da kannste Dich ja mit boss3D zusammen tuen.......*taschentuch reich*

Ich hoffe Du hast noch Garantie darauf ???? 

Bei einer Bekannten von mir ist auch die GTX verreckt....die hatte Sie gebraucht bei Ebay gekauft, gab mir den Compi zum Testen weil Ihr 16 Jähriger Sohn am Meckern war und zwei linke Hände hat....Graka Defekt....

Sie besorgt eine 9600 GT, zu mehr hat das Geld nicht gereicht, ich baue die ein sollte die GTX Wegschmeißen, darauf habe ich gesagt bei Ebay als defekt rein .... gibt noch ein paar Euro....Sie bringt mir den Karton und was finde ich darin ???? eine Rechnung von Alternate vom April 2007 .... ist noch Garantie darauf....da haben ich die über meinen Alternate Account eingereicht und was kam als Ersatz ??? Die neue 9800GTX+ ..... hat drei Wochen gedauert....na das ist doch was oder ????



Mfg


----------



## CiSaR (25. September 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> ....3....2....1.....tiiiieeeeeffffff Durchatmen....bin wieder ruhig....
> 
> Ich gehe jetzt mal ein paar Banditen und Mutanten Killen.....dann geht es mir besser....
> 
> ...



Nein nix Garantie mir ist ja jetzt die Garantie Karte verreckt, ist ja schon meine 2. 8800GTX. Ich bin aber überzeugt das diesmal Windows Vista dran schuld ist.


----------



## boss3D (25. September 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Genau alle mal chillen, ich bin der einzigste der sich hier aufregen kann weil mir ist nämlich meine 8800GTX verreckt und ich kann jetzt nicht mehr zocken


Durchhalten, du bist nicht alleine. Mir ist auch vor ca. 1.5 Wochen meine HD4870 verreckt, wie ich hier schon mal schrieb. Üben wir uns also in Geduld ...  


CiSaR schrieb:


> Ich bin aber überzeugt das diesmal Windows Vista dran schuld ist.


Wie soll Vista eine Graka kaputt machen?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## SibirienFux (25. September 2008)

Hey Leute kann mir vieleicht einer weiter helfen,habe paar screenshots mit "FRAPS" gemacht,aber weis nicht wie ich die hier posten kann?Danke im voraus!


----------



## STSLeon (26. September 2008)

Ich könnte. ich bin schon durch den roten Wald und jetzt stürzt es jedesmal extrem schnell ab. Ich komm einfach nicht weiter Jedesmal ein Crash 2 Desktop. Ich will aber nicht alles nochmal spielen. Jetzt warte ich aber erstmal auf den nächsten Patch


----------



## JonnyBischof (26. September 2008)

Hi Leute

Also bei mir läuft das Spiel perfekt... Habe DX10 Lightning aktiviert, alles auf Max und den AA Schieber auf der minimalen Einstellung, also nicht aus aber Stufe 1. Ich nehm an das ist 2xAA...
Läuft bestens.. Hab ne HD4870 und nen Q6600 @2.4Ghz und 3GB RAM.


Aber wieso ich eigentlich schreibe:
Ich hab ein Problem, und zwar bin ich an der Stelle wo ich vom Kordon in die Müllhalde muss um die Gräber nach Fang auszufragen. Die Gräber (ich hoffe die heissen so, habe die englische Version -> diggers) sind aber alle tot und ich steh jetzt mitten in der roten Markierung für die Quest und nix passiert...

Muss ich jetzt etwa neu anfangen?

neuesten Patch hab ich drauf


EdiT:
Haha, sehr witzig. Das Spiel war grade ca. 1h pausiert weil ich nach Lösungen für mein Problem gesucht habe. Nach dem Schreiben dieses Posts bin ich zurück geswitcht und dann hat sich die Quest erledigt


----------



## b.l.a.d.e. (26. September 2008)

leute gibt es eig. einen unterschied zwischen der nato munition und der standard ak munni? evtl. gewicht oder schaden?


----------



## STSLeon (26. September 2008)

Keine Ahnung, ich schlepp immer nur die passende für mein Gewehr mit. Nato Muni passt nämlich nicht in Aks (Nato 5,45*Y und Ak 5,45*X)


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. September 2008)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Ich könnte. ich bin schon durch den roten Wald und jetzt stürzt es jedesmal extrem schnell ab. Ich komm einfach nicht weiter Jedesmal ein Crash 2 Desktop. Ich will aber nicht alles nochmal spielen. Jetzt warte ich aber erstmal auf den nächsten Patch


 

Genau den gleichen Mist hatte ich auch....

Ich hatte aber nur den ersten Patch darauf.....und musste deshalb nochmal anfangen....ich hoffe ich komme diesesmal durch....

Immerhin habe ich es geschafft die Nachricht im Turm zu hören....aber die Safe Games funzten bei der Militärbasis nicht....das hängt anscheinend mit dem Regen zu sammen....ich spiele auf jeden fall jetzt noch mal den neuen Geforce Treiber darauf...vielleicht hilft das ja....aber seltsam andere sind schon durch mit dem Spiel....Rätsel über Rätsel....

Die Safe Games vom Roten Wald funktionierten eiwandfrei....vielleicht sollte man sich dort noch eine weile aufhalten, das man zu einer anderen Tageszeit dort durch kommt.....

Mfg


----------



## b.l.a.d.e. (26. September 2008)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich schlepp immer nur die passende für mein Gewehr mit. Nato Muni passt nämlich nicht in Aks (Nato 5,45*Y und Ak 5,45*X)



du kanns ak für nato umrüsten, bzw. die m4 oder enfield auf die ak munni! ich bleib allerdings bei ak munni


----------



## CiSaR (26. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Wie soll Vista eine Graka kaputt machen?
> MfG, boss3D



Da Windows das einzigste Programm war wo diese Fehler auftraten kann es nur Windows gewesen sein, wegen überlastung oder was weiß der Geier. Da ich im Abgesicherten Modus diese Probleme nicht hatte, fällt mir auch nichts anderes ein was schuld sein könnte.


----------



## boss3D (26. September 2008)

SibirienFux schrieb:


> Hey Leute kann mir vieleicht einer weiter helfen,habe paar screenshots mit "FRAPS" gemacht,aber weis nicht wie ich die hier posten kann?Danke im voraus!


1.) Auf "Anhäne verwalten" klicken
2.) Bild auswählen
3.) "hochladen" anklicken

Achtung: Maximale Breite = 900 px!

Solltest du noch mehr Infos brauchen: Hier schauen.  
_
@ CiSaR
Ein OS kann eine Graka meines Wissens nach unmöglich zerstören. Entweder du hast ihr irgendwie zuviel Spannung verpasst, oder sie wurde einfach zu heiß (event. durch OC?!) ..._

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (26. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> _
> @ CiSaR
> Ein OS kann eine Graka meines Wissens nach unmöglich zerstören. Entweder du hast ihr irgendwie zuviel Spannung verpasst, oder sie wurde einfach zu heiß (event. durch OC?!) ..._
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Weder das eine noch das andere? Ich kanns mir auch absolut nicht erklären.

EDIT: Ich streße gerade son Typen vom Windows Support


----------



## boss3D (26. September 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> EDIT: Ich streße gerade son Typen vom Windows Support


_Vielleicht solltest du eher so einen Typen vom nVidia-Support stressen?!_

@ Topic
Soll nicht heute wieder ein Patch für CS erscheinen?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Betschi (26. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> _Vielleicht solltest du eher so einen Typen vom nVidia-Support stressen?!_
> 
> @ Topic
> Soll nicht heute wieder ein Patch für CS erscheinen?
> ...


Ja, der sollte heute erscheinen. Ist aber noch nicht auf der homepage vom publisher. wahrscheinlich kommt der heute nicht mehr


----------



## CiSaR (26. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> _Vielleicht solltest du eher so einen Typen vom nVidia-Support stressen?!_
> MfG, boss3D



Der kommt als nächstes dran


----------



## STSLeon (26. September 2008)

Heute nur für Russland


----------



## CiSaR (26. September 2008)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Heute nur für Russland



Sicher?


----------



## STSLeon (26. September 2008)

Ja, war vorher im offizielen Forum unterwegs um nach Hilfe für mein Problem zu suchen. Hilfe hab ich zwar gefunden, aber dafür hat es mir das gesamte Spiel zerlegt. Aus Frust hab ich es jetzt deinstalliert...


----------



## CiSaR (27. September 2008)

Der Patch wurde wegen Problemen auf mitte nächste Woche verschoben.


----------



## riedochs (27. September 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Der Patch wurde wegen Problemen auf mitte nächste Woche verschoben.




Irgendwie wundert mich das nicht. Aber ein paar neue Bugs wären doch auch mal wieder was.


----------



## Betschi (27. September 2008)

Hey Leute, langsam habe ich den zusammenhang von clear sky zu shadow of tschernobyl:
hat sonst jemand gemerkt, dass der grüne hologramm-typ im wahren ende von shoc lebedev, der anführer der clear sky fraktion ist ? somit ergibt das ende mehr sinn. scar hatte den auftrag strelok zu töten, was er aber nicht geschafft hat. lebedev befand sich ebenfalls beim reaktor, die letzte emission hat fast alle dort getötet, nur strelok und lebedev überlebten. deswegen schloss sich lebedev der c-consciousness an, da sein körper am sterben war und nur sein geist alleine überleben könnte. da strelok dieses geheimnis kannte, haben sie seine erinnerung gelöscht und ihm den auftrag gegeben sich selbst zu töten. der blitzschlag der den "death truck" am anfang von shoc getroffen hat, hat sein gehirn allerdings "wiederbelebt" sodass er stückchenhafte visionen bekam, die ihm zeigten dass er ins zentrum der zone, zum reaktor, muss um die wahrheit heraus zu finden. am ende von shoc hat man dann entweder seine mission strelok zu töten erfüllt, wenn man zum wishgranter gegangen ist ( da strelok in allen enden beim wishgranter stirbt ), oder man hat sich ebenfalls der c-consciousness angeschlossen und hilft damit lebedev, welcher eigentlich der feind ist da er strelok töten wollte, oder man zerstört die c-consciousness und entkommt der zone. und ich denke das c in c-consciousness steht für clear wie clear sky. das erklärt auch, warum die clear sky fraktion in shoc nicht mehr existiert.


----------



## Betschi (27. September 2008)

Wenn jemand nicht weiss wer scar ist
Scar ist die person, die man in clear sky spielt.


----------



## Betschi (27. September 2008)

Hoffe, dass nun alles klar ist.


----------



## CiSaR (27. September 2008)

Betschi schrieb:


> Hey Leute, langsam habe ich den zusammenhang von clear sky zu shadow of tschernobyl:
> hat sonst jemand gemerkt, dass der grüne hologramm-typ im wahren ende von shoc lebedev, der anführer der clear sky fraktion ist ? somit ergibt das ende mehr sinn. scar hatte den auftrag strelok zu töten, was er aber nicht geschafft hat. lebedev befand sich ebenfalls beim reaktor, die letzte emission hat fast alle dort getötet, nur strelok und lebedev überlebten. deswegen schloss sich lebedev der c-consciousness an, da sein körper am sterben war und nur sein geist alleine überleben könnte. da strelok dieses geheimnis kannte, haben sie seine erinnerung gelöscht und ihm den auftrag gegeben sich selbst zu töten. der blitzschlag der den "death truck" am anfang von shoc getroffen hat, hat sein gehirn allerdings "wiederbelebt" sodass er stückchenhafte visionen bekam, die ihm zeigten dass er ins zentrum der zone, zum reaktor, muss um die wahrheit heraus zu finden. am ende von shoc hat man dann entweder seine mission strelok zu töten erfüllt, wenn man zum wishgranter gegangen ist ( da strelok in allen enden beim wishgranter stirbt ), oder man hat sich ebenfalls der c-consciousness angeschlossen und hilft damit lebedev, welcher eigentlich der feind ist da er strelok töten wollte, oder man zerstört die c-consciousness und entkommt der zone. und ich denke das c in c-consciousness steht für clear wie clear sky. das erklärt auch, warum die clear sky fraktion in shoc nicht mehr existiert.




Ja das klingt irgendwo logisch. Das heißt zumindest das die Story abgeschlossen ist und wahrscheinlich kein neuer Teil kommt.


----------



## SibirienFux (28. September 2008)

So ich schatze ich habe es geschaft,hier sind ein paar screenshots!


----------



## SibirienFux (28. September 2008)

Juhu es geht,geh gleich welche weiter machen!


----------



## SibirienFux (28. September 2008)

Paar screenshots von Banditen und Wächter Stationen.


----------



## SibirienFux (28. September 2008)

Hab ein paar bilder von dem Monster-Museum in Wächter-Basis gemacht!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. September 2008)

Huuuuuuhhhhhh....

*Die 25.000 Hits Schallmauer wurde durchbrochen.....*

Heftig, was hier abgeht.....

*Wo bleibt der neue Patch ??? *

Mfg


----------



## CiSaR (29. September 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Huuuuuuhhhhhh....
> 
> *Die 25.000 Hits Schallmauer wurde durchbrochen.....*
> 
> ...



Ich will erst ne neue Grafikkarte vorher ist mir das alles egal.


----------



## SibirienFux (29. September 2008)

So sieht der Pixel-Salat bei mir aus,wenn der regen anfängt und das spiel ungefähr 1 stunde die grafikkarte belastet.
@Rosstaeuscher: Der Patch wird anscheind mitte der woche rauskommen


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (29. September 2008)

1.
ich bin jetzt da wo ich runter durch so ein loch muss wo so mutanten sind bei den wächtern und soll irgendeinen waserhahn aufdrehen aber irgendwie sterbe ich am anfang weil die mutanten ziehen sau viel leben

2
ich habe einen neuen artefakt scanner für 100 rubel oda so aber habe irgendwie noch nie ein artefakt gefunden?
was muss man beachten oda wie findet man die mien artefakt scanner zeigt die richtung und entfernung an


----------



## CiSaR (29. September 2008)

Falscher Thread! Sorry!


----------



## Heroman_overall (29. September 2008)

Ähm ???? CiSaR was hat dein Rechner mit Stalker Clear sky zutun. Sind zwar nette Bilder aber ich glaub mal du hast den falschen Threat erwischt.


----------



## CiSaR (29. September 2008)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> Ähm ???? CiSaR was hat dein Rechner mit Stalker Clear sky zutun. Sind zwar nette Bilder aber ich glaub mal du hast den falschen Threat erwischt.




Ups im falschen Thread gelandet


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (29. September 2008)

Könntet ihr mir vielleicht bei meinen Frgane helfen? Vorallem das mit den artefakten weil ich habe immer relativ wenig geld


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. September 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> 1.
> ich bin jetzt da wo ich runter durch so ein loch muss wo so mutanten sind bei den wächtern und soll irgendeinen waserhahn aufdrehen aber irgendwie sterbe ich am anfang weil die mutanten ziehen sau viel leben
> 
> 2
> ...


 

Zu 1.

Das Beste ist Du gehst gleich am Anfang auf den Hügel oberhalb des Lochs...Die Mutanten kämpfen mit den Wächtern und machen die Nieder...

Von da oben kannst Du die Mutanten in Ruhe mit Granaten und einem Gewehr mit Zielfernrohr erledigen... Die merken gar nicht das man da oben ist...

Dann die toten Wächter ausrauben und eine Pumpgun mitnehmen....im Gangsystem trifft man noch auf mehrere Mutanten....die kann man am Besten auf kurzer Entfernung mit der Pumpgun erledigen....

Zu 2. 

Poste mal ein Bild vom Scanner, welchen Du da hast.....


*Ich habe noch einen guten Tipp für alle:*


*Wenn man die Aufträge für den Förster erledigt hat, speziell das Artefakt "Kompass" ihm zurück bringt, dann nisten sich in dem Stollen, wo das Artefakt von den Banditen bewacht wurde, die Wächter ein....und mit Ihnen ein Händler, der für spezielle Sachen Unsummen bezahlt....*

*Für den PDA mit der Karte vom Roten Wald = 2.000,- !!!*
*Für das Scharfschützengewehr vom Förster = 20.000,. !!!*
*Für eine vom Waffenschmied aufgerüstete AK47 ( Magazin und Flachheit etc.) = 12.000,- !!!*
*Für Munition zahlt er auch richtig Geld....*
*Ein Problem gibt es: Der Wächter hat selber wenig geld ... so um die 5.000,- doch bei den Summen die er für die Teile zahlt, kann man sich gut mit einer Rüstung oder teurer Muni eindecken....oder Medikits etc.*

Der nimmt aber keine normalen Waffen, sonst verkauft er seltene Munition in großen Mengen, Medikits, Waffen etc....

Andere Sonderwaffen habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, aber man findet ja hin und wieder aufgerüstete Waffen, wofür die meisten Händler kaum einen Aufschlag bezahlen....der schon.

Mfg


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (29. September 2008)

hab jetz alles soweit hinbekommen bin jetz schon in jantar aber diese scheiß0 schatten von den fiechern nerven ich verballes so viel muni das regt auf
man muss ja diesen PDA da holen und überall diese fiecher und dann wenn man es geschafft hat gerade wegrennen will kommen diese typen und ballern einen ab
Ach ja ich habe mein erstes Artefakt gefunden!!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (30. September 2008)

*Der Neue Patch ist da....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​*Die Spielstände die mit dem Patch 1.5.04 gemacht wurden können weiter verwendet werden....*

*Hier der Link:*

S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky

Sobald ein lokaler Download verfügbar ist, werde ich Ihn mit der Startseite verlinken.....

Mfg​


----------



## CiSaR (30. September 2008)

Ich habe immer noch keine neue Grafikkarte


----------



## boss3D (30. September 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Ich habe immer noch keine neue Grafikkarte


Und meine ist jetzt für 4 Wochen zu Sapphire gewandert ... 

@ Topic
Heute ist der neue Patch angekommen und, wie es aussieht, sind erstmals auch die alten Savegames kompatibel. Ich werde das gleich überprüfen.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (30. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Und meine ist jetzt für 4 Wochen zu Sapphire gewandert ...
> 
> @ Topic
> Heute ist der neue Patch angekommen und, wie es aussieht, sind erstmals auch die alten Savegames kompatibel. Ich werde das gleich überprüfen.
> ...



Und mir will man keine Garantie geben  (Alles A**chlöcher )


----------



## boss3D (30. September 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Und mir will man keine Garantie geben  (Alles A**chlöcher )


_Ich  weiß auch noch nicht, ob ich überhaupt eine neue HD4870 bekomme und beginne mich jetzt langsam nach sinnvollen Alternativen umzusehen ..._ 

@ Topic
Dass die alten Savegames mit dem neuen Patch noch funktionieren, stimmt wirklich! Die Entwickler haben scheinbar dazugelernt.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (30. September 2008)

So....ich habe es mit Patch 2 durch...

Das Ende ist irgendwie bescheuert, erklärt aber einiges...

Also Patch 3 demnächst mal darauf....und von vorn .... alles das machen was ich habe liegen lassen....

Mfg


----------



## riedochs (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin noch bei der Müllhalde. Ich komme aber im Moment auch nicht wirklich dazu zu spielen.


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (1. Oktober 2008)

hey ich bin gerade in Jnatar und habe diesen PDA geholt jetz soll ich ja wieder zu sacharow un dem den PDA geben aber überall stehen zombies gut hab allle abkeknallt und die tür war verschlossen ich dachte nur was ist den das für ein scheiß!!!
Kann mir jemand helfen hab den neuesten PAtch drauf

greetz SPIdErScHwEiN


----------



## SibirienFux (2. Oktober 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> hey ich bin gerade in Jnatar und habe diesen PDA geholt jetz soll ich ja wieder zu sacharow un dem den PDA geben aber überall stehen zombies gut hab allle abkeknallt und die tür war verschlossen ich dachte nur was ist den das für ein scheiß!!!
> Kann mir jemand helfen hab den neuesten PAtch drauf
> 
> greetz SPIdErScHwEiN


 
Steht da wirklich keiner mehr? Fals doch(egal wer das ist),dann musst du alle killen,da musste ich alle stalker die mir eigentlich befreundet waren umbringen um rein zu kommen,oder kennt da jemand noch eine lösung?


----------



## riedochs (2. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal ein paar Screenshots von mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bleedingme (2. Oktober 2008)

SibirienFux schrieb:


> Steht da wirklich keiner mehr? Fals doch(egal wer das ist),dann musst du alle killen,da musste ich alle stalker die mir eigentlich befreundet waren umbringen um rein zu kommen,oder kennt da jemand noch eine lösung?


 
Bug. Eigentlich sollte die Nebenquest den Bunker zu beschützen mit dem Abnippeln des letzten Zombies erledigt sein und die Bunkertür wieder aufgehen. Einfachste Möglichkeit: Yantar verlassen und wieder betreten. Es soll wohl auch helfen einen der beschützenden Stalker umzunieten, aber ich schieß doch nicht auf meine Kumpels...


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (2. Oktober 2008)

ja also alles um den bunker ist voller zombies also ich habe ga3r keine befreundeten mehr habe bei mersten mal geholfen aber beim zwieten mal schon nichtmher deswegen sind da nur noch zombies und sonst keine lebewesen mehr!!!
Muss ich jetz noch mal alles neu machen weil hab keinen speicherpunkt mehr wo ich die noch helfen kann!!!!!!!!

Hoffentlich gibts ne lösung


----------



## Potman (2. Oktober 2008)

bleedingme schrieb:


> Bug. Eigentlich sollte die Nebenquest den Bunker zu beschützen mit dem Abnippeln des letzten Zombies erledigt sein und die Bunkertür wieder aufgehen.



So schauts aus... du musst alle Zombies in der nähe vom bunker töten. Dann kommst auch wieder in den Bunker.


----------



## FatalMistake (2. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab grad auf 04er gepatched...^^
neues spiel angefangen...ok
jetzt schmiert mir das scheis spiel schon bei den ersten bildern ab wo der eine mit dem anderen redet!!!!!!
und AA geht noch immer nicht aber die performance is noch beschissener als vorher!
gibts vlt. wieder nen neuen Patch? wie läufts bei euch??
 find ich das!


----------



## Heroman_overall (2. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab bei mir stalker gar nicht gepacht, weil am anfang eh nur müll kommt und das spiel auch soweit keine größeren probleme gemacht hat. Wart erstmal bis der Patch rauskommt wo auch alles einigermaßen funzt und wo hier auch welche schreiben das das game jetzt gescheit läuft.


----------



## boss3D (2. Oktober 2008)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> und wo hier auch welche schreiben das das game jetzt gescheit läuft.


Also das kann ich machen: Das Game läuft mit dem aktuellsten Patch bei mir mehr, als "gescheit" ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## riedochs (2. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir läuft es mit dem aktuellen Patch bestens.


----------



## bleedingme (2. Oktober 2008)

FatalMistake schrieb:


> Also ich hab grad auf 04er gepatched...^^


 
Probiers mal mit dem 05er. Seit Montag oder Dienstag draußen, auch im lokalen Download über pcgh.


----------



## performa (2. Oktober 2008)

Weiß jemand irgendwas zu 1.5.05 für die Steam-Version?
Im Steam-Forum und im Steam-Client selbst gibt es keine Informationen dazu.


----------



## FatalMistake (2. Oktober 2008)

ja habs grad gelesen! hab ihn grad fertig runtergeladen und installiert! Mal sehen obs jetzt vlt. ordentlich funktioniert und AA seinen Dienst verrichtet!

Sollte man vlt. nach einer Installation eines Patches den PC neu starten? glaube kaum oder?

THX für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (3. Oktober 2008)

Nö....

Ist ja keine Systemprogramm....

Mfg


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2008)

Kann eigentlich irgendwer mal bescheid geben, wenn ein patch raus kommt, ab dem das Spiel spielbar wird? 
mein negativrekord liegt immer noch bei 2 schritte, die ich gehen konnte, bis es abstürtze...


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (3. Oktober 2008)

Also ich bin jetz in Jantar habe im moment den catalyst 8.9 drauf und davor den 8.8 drauf und habe immer den neuesten stalker patch drauf gemacth ich hatte noch keinen absturz oda sonst was außer das problem im moment in jantar was aber zu lösen ist.
Ab dem neuesten Patch und catalyst 8.9 läuft auch bei mir alles aufs höchste ubd erweiterte dynamische beleuchtung der objekte also ich kann nur sagne top!!!


----------



## Keidran (3. Oktober 2008)

Also das spiel ist der Hammer. die grafik ist einfach nur genial und die Atmosphäre sowieso. 
Nur n biserl doof, dass das spiel trotz 05er patch immer noch abschmiert.
Und was doof is, dass man das Spiel neustarten muss bei grafikfehlern (vorallem nachts bei regen... da sieht man gar nix mehr)
Aber ansonsten. Es ist geil.

Nur ******* ist nachem mir das Spiel gestern während nem autosave gecrashed ist (und halb windows mitgenommen hat xD) kann ich keine spielstände mehr laden :<


----------



## riedochs (3. Oktober 2008)

Installiere das Spiel neu und packe dann gleich den neusten Patch drauf. Das soll helfen.


----------



## Keidran (3. Oktober 2008)

schon gemacht ^^ leider lassen sich meine alten spielstände nimmer laden. da schmiert es immer ab. (sobald ich es nur anwähle)
Nu musste ich von vorne anfangen und nu geht wieder alles najo
bei dem geilen spiel stört es mich nich =3


----------



## spuckyxl (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mir den patch 1.5.05 gezogen und nun find ich keine Artefakte mehr auch stürzt das Spiel ab und an ab nen neuen scanner für Artefakte kann ich beim Händler auch nicht kaufen die save games von Patch 2 funzen auch net son sch!!! ist das schlechteste spiel was ich mir jeh gekauft habe es Lebe Bioshock läuft super und sieht gut aus


----------



## spuckyxl (3. Oktober 2008)

Keidran schrieb:


> schon gemacht ^^ leider lassen sich meine alten spielstände nimmer laden. da schmiert es immer ab. (sobald ich es nur anwähle)
> Nu musste ich von vorne anfangen und nu geht wieder alles najo
> bei dem geilen spiel stört es mich nich =3



Mich würde interresieren ob du auch probl. hast im späterem spielablauf noch Artefakte zu finden?und stürzt das spiel ab ud zu auch ab wahr vorher mit patch 2 nicht so son mist!!!


----------



## Keidran (3. Oktober 2008)

spuckyxl schrieb:


> Mich würde interresieren ob du auch probl. hast im späterem spielablauf noch Artefakte zu finden?und stürzt das spiel ab ud zu auch ab wahr vorher mit patch 2 nicht so son mist!!!



Also ich hab mich noch nich auf artefakt suche begeben. Aber hab einige bisher durch zufall gefunden. 
Und nen scanner hab ich mir auch beim händler gekauft ^^
Spiel stürzt mitlerweile gar nimmer ab. find ich cool


----------



## spuckyxl (3. Oktober 2008)

Keidran schrieb:


> Also ich hab mich noch nich auf artefakt suche begeben. Aber hab einige bisher durch zufall gefunden.
> Und nen scanner hab ich mir auch beim händler gekauft ^^
> Spiel stürzt mitlerweile gar nimmer ab. find ich cool



da kannste aber von glück reden bei mir kackt es ständig ab naja muß ich halt damit leben wird wohl nicht das letzte spiel sein das unfertig auf den Markt geschmissen wird.


----------



## CiSaR (3. Oktober 2008)

spuckyxl schrieb:


> da kannste aber von glück reden bei mir kackt es ständig ab naja muß ich halt damit leben wird wohl nicht das letzte spiel sein das unfertig auf den Markt geschmissen wird.




Installier mal das Spiel neu und dann einen Patch nach dem anderen und versuch damit dann deine Saves.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (3. Oktober 2008)

Keidran schrieb:


> schon gemacht ^^ leider lassen sich meine alten spielstände nimmer laden. da schmiert es immer ab. (sobald ich es nur anwähle)
> Nu musste ich von vorne anfangen und nu geht wieder alles najo
> bei dem geilen spiel stört es mich nich =3




Welchen Patch hattest Du denn vorher darauf ???? 

Es funktionieren nur die Spielstände vom *Patch 1.5.04 !!!!

*Mfg


----------



## riedochs (4. Oktober 2008)

Bei älteren Spielständen kommt aber ne Meldung.


----------



## boss3D (4. Oktober 2008)

Habe heute im Laufe einiger Benches 2 Screens von CS gemacht und poste die einfach mal hier ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Settings:
1680 x 1050, DX10, Maximum Details, AA aus, AF an

MfG, boss3D


----------



## kill_bill (5. Oktober 2008)

hi zusammen,
ich hatte pc ziemlich heftige problem mit cs obwohl mein pc eig recht gut war 
und dann einfach mal ein neues BIOS für mein gigabyte board runtergeladen und seitdem läuft das spiel mit super quali und 50-60 fps !
wer problem hat sollte des evtl. mal abchecken
mfg


----------



## Flotter Geist (5. Oktober 2008)

Hallo

Hab mir den neuen CS Patch draufgemacht und seitdem hab ich nur noch ne Diashow.
Hab auch schon neuinstalliert und neu angefangen,doch es ruckelt wie ne Sau.Treiber wsind auf dem neuesten Stand.

Edit:Egal was für eine Grafikeinstellung ich benutze, es ruckel....


----------



## boss3D (5. Oktober 2008)

^^ In welchen Settings zockst du? Solltest du in DX10 zocken, wäre es kein Wunder, wenn du kaum FPS hast.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Flotter Geist (5. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ In welchen Settings zockst du? Solltest du in DX10 zocken, wäre es kein Wunder, wenn du kaum FPS hast.
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 


Hallo

Klar in DX10, aber vorher konnte ich es noch spielen,jetzt ist es nur noch ne Diashow.................


----------



## boss3D (5. Oktober 2008)

Flotter Geist schrieb:


> Klar in DX10, aber vorher konnte ich es noch spielen,jetzt ist es nur noch ne Diashow.................


Was heißt das denn im Klartext? Vorher 40 FPS und jetzt 5 FPS, oder was?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## riedochs (6. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir läuft es nach dem neuen Patch auch schlechter. Zwar nur geringfügig, aber schon spürbar. Scheinbar kann man nicht alles haben.


----------



## stromer007 (6. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir läuft das Game schnell wie Sau. 
Habe zunächst ohne Patch gespielt bis ich im Agroprom einen Hauptqueststopper hatte. Da zu dem Zeitpunkt schon Patch 1.5.04 draußen war, habe ich 1.5.03 übersprungen, und konnte auch ohne größere Probleme durchspielen. Jetzt mit Patch 1.5.05 spiele ich noch mal "neutral" durch und versuche möglichst alle Nebenquests zu machen und jeden Stein umzudrehen.
Es läuft bei mit mit ca. 40-70 Fps in DX10 mit "Hohen" (nicht "Maximalen") Details. 
Bin also Superzufrieden. Auch keine Xray-Bugs mehr seit Patch 05.
Ich spiele übrigens auf Vista Ultimate 64bit mit Q6600, Asus Striker 2 Formula, 4x1GB Corsair und einer MSI 8800 Ultra (OCed by MSI).


----------



## BigBubby (6. Oktober 2008)

in hoch mit nicht vollen beleuchtungseinstellung schaffe ich das auch du honk lol
Nee es geht hier shcon um das maximum, wo es von einmal extrem einbricht, dafür aber auch ne klasse besser aussieht...


----------



## I Head0r I (6. Oktober 2008)

So Leute, habe mich jetzt auchmal hier angemeldet, denn ihr scheint ja recht aktiv bei den Stalker Hilfestellungen zu sein.

Ich habe folgendes Problem: 
Ich sollte dem Forscher Sacharow in dem Bunker bei der Fabrik den PDA mit den Dokumenten der verlorenen / vermissten Stalkergruppe besorgen.
Gesagt - getan. Den PDA habe ich mir besorgt und er befindet sich in meinem Inventar, aber leider befindet sich kein Forscher (Sacharow) mehr in dem Bunker!
Was jetzt? 
Es war 22:00 Uhr, da dachte ich mir.. hmm, vielleicht schläft der ja um diese  Zeit ^^, aber momentan ist es schon 8 Uhr in der Früh und der Bunker ist immernoch leer.
Was soll ich denn tun? Die Zielmarkierun auf meiner Karte ist ja auch an dem Bunker angezeit, aber ohne Forscher komme ich halt nicht weiter??

Danke =D


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (6. Oktober 2008)

Wied der ist nicht mehr da warst du schon im bunker und hast mal kurz gewartet?


----------



## BigBubby (6. Oktober 2008)

er hat doch geschrieben, dass er da 10 stunden gewartet hat.

Sollte er wirklich schlafen, wird er wohl vor 9 uhr nicht erscheinen, aber ich vermute es ist ein bug


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Oktober 2008)

I Head0r I schrieb:


> So Leute, habe mich jetzt auchmal hier angemeldet, denn ihr scheint ja recht aktiv bei den Stalker Hilfestellungen zu sein.
> 
> Ich habe folgendes Problem:
> Ich sollte dem Forscher Sacharow in dem Bunker bei der Fabrik den PDA mit den Dokumenten der verlorenen / vermissten Stalkergruppe besorgen.
> ...


 
Der Forscher verschwindet manchmal hinten links im Nebenraum....man muss an den Tresen herantreten und mal eine weile warten.....wenn nichts passiert, dann gehe mal zurück zu der Wächter Basis (Levelwechsel) und wieder zurück.....vielleicht ist der Forscher dann da....es kann natürlich auch sein, das wenn Zombie Alarm ist, und Du bereits im Bunker bist, der Forscher nicht erscheint....weil die Bunkertür bleibt bei Alarm auch geschlossen....

Mfg


----------



## stromer007 (7. Oktober 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> in hoch mit nicht vollen beleuchtungseinstellung schaffe ich das auch du honk lol
> Nee es geht hier shcon um das maximum, wo es von einmal extrem einbricht, dafür aber auch ne klasse besser aussieht...


 
Netter Ton von dir   . . . aber was solls.
Die Beleuchtungseinstellungen SIND auf voller Stufe bei mir, die Auflösung auf 1680x1050 nur die Detaileinstellungen sind nicht auf "maximum" sondern "hoch"! Meines Wissens nach trat der Performanceeinbruch aber auf, wenn man die Beleuchtungseinstellungen auf "erweiterte dynamische Beleuchtung der Objekte" stellte und dieses Problem habe ich nicht mehr seit dem Patch 1.5.05.
Auch mit "hoch" sinken die Fps auch nicht unter 28 (hab das jetzt mal kurz angetestet), doch da man den Unterschied (meiner Meinung nach) nicht merkt habe ich mich mit "hoch" zufriedengegeben. Außerdem habe ich auf dieser Einstellung (und auch auf jeder anderen) keine Stabilitätsprobleme (. . mehr).
Es würde mich mal Interessieren mit welchen Einstellungen genau, unsere "Stalkerabsturzkandidaten" so zocken?
Grüße


----------



## BigBubby (7. Oktober 2008)

nur zur info lol kommt einem smily gleich und zeigt meißt an, das eine aussage nicht ganz ernst gemeint war. 

Ich weiß nicht mehr exakt was ich hatte, ich weiß nur, dass ich es nach den 2 schritt absturtz deinstalliert habe. War mir zu blöd geworden. Wenn die bei Version 1.5.10 angekommen sind, versuch ich es vielleicht noch mal


----------



## CiSaR (7. Oktober 2008)

Das ist zwar für den ersten Teil hört sich aber trotzdem sehr interressant an: klick mich ich bin ein Link


----------



## riedochs (8. Oktober 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Das ist zwar für den ersten Teil hört sich aber trotzdem sehr interressant an: klick mich ich bin ein Link



Dumm das SoC bei mir nicht unter Vist 64 laufen will. Den Mod will ich schon mal testen. Muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen.


----------



## SeoP (8. Oktober 2008)

Moin Buben,

ich machs kurz:

- Stalker SoC 2x durchgespielt (sehe mich also als Fan dieser Reihe)
- Natürlich nach den ersten Release-Eskapaden erstmal zurückhaltend geswesen, mir das Game zu holen.
- heute geholt => ...was ein Horror! 

Man Leute, mal ehrlich. Wie kann man ein Spiel, welches dermassen vor Misprogrammierung strotzt, so lobhudeln? 

Ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht und den kompletten Fred hier gelesen. Es ist unfassbar mit welcher Problematik ein GROSSTEIL der Stalker-Zocker zu kämpfen haben. Wenn es wenigstens nur 3-5 Leute wären, aber es scheinen doch weit über 50% zu sein, und dies stösst mir wirklich sauer auf. 

Nach dem installierne von CPU-Control sowie Patch 1.5.0.5 gehen 35-50 fps mit 1680*1050 und max details (entgegen der Behauptung unserem GraKa-Bencher @Y33h läuft es flüssig, CPU-Control sei dank) 

ABER: Bluescreens kommen sobald ich aus dem CS-Lager verschwinde. Sound hängen, schwerwiegende Fehler, Bluescreens...nur Reset hilt.

Folglich CPU-Controll deinstalliert => gleiches Problem (zusätzlich nur noch 5-8fps)
CPU-Controll wieder installiert, generelle übertaktung "entfernt" => gleiches Problem. 
Verschiedene GraKa Treiber getestet: für'n Arsch! 

Woran auch immer es liegt... 
Ich habe so ziemlich alle aktuellen Spiel zum antesten (und evtl. liebhaben) auf meinem Rechen-Bock, aber dieses verbugte Stalker sollte man den Russen um die Ohren hauen. 
Eine Sauerei dafür Geld zu verlangen! 

Ich gönne es jedem bei dem dieses Spiel läuft, befürworte gleichzeitig aber jedwede Kritik bzgl. der eklatanten Performance- und Stabilitätsprobleme, aufgrund der mangelnden Mehrkernunterstützung und dem hierdurch entstehenden Flaschenhals. Letztendlich limitiert doch die CPU das Game, und nicht DX10!

Da PC-Games nicht dem Beispiel wie 4Players folgt (oder vorangegangen ist?!), wäre hier eine Stellungnahme ebenfalls fällig. Es erscheint mir merkwürdig das hier NICHT auf den Tisch gehauen wird. Immerhin sollte die Kritik aus diesem Forum zu mehr animieren als nur zu Schönmalerei und Kurztests.

By the way: @ Rosstäuscher:
Dicker Fred, mit sehr nütztlichem Anfang (Kompendium an Hilfsmittel)!!!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. Oktober 2008)

SeoP schrieb:


> Moin Buben,
> 
> ich machs kurz:
> 
> ...


 

Danke für das Lob 

Das ging runter wie öl....

Ich gebe Dir uneingeschränkt Recht....

Deshalb ist dieser Fred ja auch so Explodiert.....

Sehr Merkwürdig ist, dass das Spiel entweder bis auf Kleinigkeiten Top Funktioniert, oder wie Du berichtest ständig abstürtzt....wie schon oft berichtet wurde, scheint der Sound wohl auch eine Ursache dafür zu sein......

Bei mir läuft es, des 2. Patches sei Dank, einwandfrei durch und ich habe es jetzt mit dem 3. Patch neu angefangen....

Ich hoffe, das mal jemand da hinter kommt, was die Bluescreens verursacht, damit man hier mal eine Lösung dafür anbieten kann....

Bei mir kommt es trotz XFI Soundkarte unter Vista64 nicht vor....auch andere Abstürtze habe ich seit dem 2. Patch nicht mehr....

Trotzdem ist das Spiel Geil, sofern es läuft....

Mfg


----------



## SibirienFux (9. Oktober 2008)

Hey Leute! Hab eine kleine frage,hat einer von euch schon mal auf irgenteine weise den Exoskelet(den anzug mit den muskel verstärker)gekriegt,ich meine ist der im spiel überhaupt zu kriegen,hab das spiel zwei mal durch und nix gefunden,jetzt führe ich Fraktions-Kriege um raus zu kriegen welche belonung dich nach dem sieg erwartet. 
Paar screenshots von der behausung des Förstner(oder wie der heist) und von dem geschänk der Wächter wenn man für die denn krieg gewint,wenn genug munition für den Baby da ist wird dir keiner lange im weg bleiben.


----------



## Löschzwerg (9. Oktober 2008)

Morgen Leute!

Ich hab das Spiel auch gestern erst installiert und bei mir rennt es bis jetzt ohne Probleme  (mit dem 3. Patch installiert)

Ich hatte bis jetzt keinen einzigen Absturz und es läuft absolut flüssig auf folgenden Einstellungen:
- 1440x900
- alles auf maximum (auch Sichtweite und alle anderen Regler auf Max)
- kein AA & AF (auf sowas verzichte ich immer als erstes)

Mir macht das Game richtig spaß, aber es ist deutlich schwerer als der "Vorgänger".

Edit: Mein Sys ist derzeit nicht übertaktet!!!


----------



## I Head0r I (9. Oktober 2008)

SibirienFux schrieb:


> Hey Leute! Hab eine kleine frage,hat einer von euch schon mal auf irgenteine weise den Exoskelet(den anzug mit den muskel verstärker)gekriegt,ich meine ist der im spiel überhaupt zu kriegen,hab das spiel zwei mal durch und nix gefunden,jetzt führe ich Fraktions-Kriege um raus zu kriegen welche belonung dich nach dem sieg erwartet.
> Paar screenshots von der behausung des Förstner(oder wie der heist) und von dem geschänk der Wächter wenn man für die denn krieg gewint,wenn genug munition für den Baby da ist wird dir keiner lange im weg bleiben.



Oh Mann, wie gerne würde ich das Spiel weiter zocken um so weit zu sein, wie du es bei den Screenshots bist, nur leider ist mir das bei diesem Spiel garnicht möglich


----------



## Flotter Geist (9. Oktober 2008)

Hi 

Leute ,hätte noch ne Frage und zwar wenn ich CS neu installiere ,kann ich direkt den neuen Patch draufmachen oder muss ich erst die alten installieren ?


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Oktober 2008)

ich geb's gleich auf, bin nun zum xten mal bei sidorowitsch angekommen, ja hab das game patchbedingt schon mehrmals angefangen, irgendwie verliere ich jetzt permanent energie bei sidorowitsch im Dorf, ich kann soviele Vodkaflaschen und spritzen nehmen wie ich will, es hilft einfach nicht.

Ich schmeiss das *******programm gleich runter, und das war's dann......


----------



## boss3D (9. Oktober 2008)

^^ Verband auswählen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Verband auswählen ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 

die verbände helfen auch einfach nicht, der anzug ist auch in ordnung, hab schon über 10 verbände reingeschmissen, und eigentlich reicht bei leichter verstrahlung ja auch bis jetzt immer eine vodkaflasche, jetzt sind's aber schon 6 davon, nix hilft, die probleme hab ich erst seit patch 1.5.05.

Versuchs jetzt nochmal mit einem anderen speicherstand, aber mal ehrlich, hab bis jetzt noch kein prog gespielt, was so verbuggt war, ist ja 10 mal schlimmer als SOC


----------



## SibirienFux (9. Oktober 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> die verbände helfen auch einfach nicht, der anzug ist auch in ordnung, hab schon über 10 verbände reingeschmissen, und eigentlich reicht bei leichter verstrahlung ja auch bis jetzt immer eine vodkaflasche, jetzt sind's aber schon 6 davon, nix hilft, die probleme hab ich erst seit patch 1.5.05.
> 
> Versuchs jetzt nochmal mit einem anderen speicherstand, aber mal ehrlich, hab bis jetzt noch kein prog gespielt, was so verbuggt war, ist ja 10 mal schlimmer als SOC


 
Könnte es sein das du ein artefakt bei sich im gürtel trägst?


----------



## SibirienFux (9. Oktober 2008)

Jawohl ich habe es geschaft,der Exoskelet ist gefunden,wenn man für die Freiheit gegen die Wächter den krieg gewint,kriegst du den als belohnung.Hier ein paar screenshots von dem Exoskelet in einer gepimpten version und paar bilder von dem Kernkraftwerk und was man für wafen kriegt(vom Lebedew) wenn der kraftwerk ereicht wird.


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Oktober 2008)

SibirienFux schrieb:


> Könnte es sein das du ein artefakt bei sich im gürtel trägst?


 
yo, das unter dem grossen Elektrizitätsturm, und genau das ist es auch, es verstärkt die strahlung um +1, es ist dieser weisse stern, komm jetzt nicht auf den namen. Wär wohl nicht so schnell drauf gekommen

Dank dir!!!

gruss e-freak


----------



## CiSaR (9. Oktober 2008)

SibirienFux schrieb:


> Jawohl ich habe es geschaft,der Exoskelet ist gefunden,wenn man für die Freiheit gegen die Wächter den krieg gewint,kriegst du den als belohnung.Hier ein paar screenshots von dem Exoskelet in einer gepimpten version und paar bilder von dem Kernkraftwerk und was man für wafen kriegt(vom Lebedew) wenn der kraftwerk ereicht wird.



Sabber, ein Gauss Gewehr und dieses F200 oder so


----------



## SibirienFux (9. Oktober 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Sabber, ein Gauss Gewehr und dieses F200 oder so


 
Na ja die wafen kann mann nur im letzten spielabschnit nutzen,der ungefähr 5-10 min. dauert,eigentlich schade.


----------



## SibirienFux (9. Oktober 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> yo, das unter dem grossen Elektrizitätsturm, und genau das ist es auch, es verstärkt die strahlung um +1, es ist dieser weisse stern, komm jetzt nicht auf den namen. Wär wohl nicht so schnell drauf gekommen
> 
> Dank dir!!!
> 
> gruss e-freak


 
Immer gerne!


----------



## CiSaR (9. Oktober 2008)

SibirienFux schrieb:


> Na ja die wafen kann mann nur im letzten spielabschnit nutzen,der ungefähr 5-10 min. dauert,eigentlich schade.



Ja das ist wirklich schade, hat mich schon im ersten Teil aufgeregt das man vom AKW nicht mehr zurück konnte.


----------



## Betschi (10. Oktober 2008)

Hey Leute ich hab ne Frage:
Als ich mal online spielen wollte, musste ich den CD-Key eingeben.
Jedoch ist er so komisch geschrieben, dass ich nicht weiss ob es eine 6 oder eine G ist tönt ein bisschen komisch, ist aber so. Als ich aller möglichen Kombinationen raus hatte, war er immer noch ungültig.
Hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann.

MfG

Betschi


----------



## CiSaR (10. Oktober 2008)

Betschi schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich hab ne Frage:
> Als ich mal online spielen wollte, musste ich den CD-Key eingeben.
> Jedoch ist er so komisch geschrieben, dass ich nicht weiss ob es eine 6 oder eine G ist tönt ein bisschen komisch, ist aber so. Als ich aller möglichen Kombinationen raus hatte, war er immer noch ungültig.
> Hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann.
> ...



Du mußt auch O und 0 beachten


----------



## Betschi (10. Oktober 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Du mußt auch O und 0 beachten


o und 0 sind gar nicht enthalten


----------



## CiSaR (10. Oktober 2008)

Betschi schrieb:


> o und 0 sind gar nicht enthalten



V und U?


----------



## spuckyxl (10. Oktober 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> die verbände helfen auch einfach nicht, der anzug ist auch in ordnung, hab schon über 10 verbände reingeschmissen, und eigentlich reicht bei leichter verstrahlung ja auch bis jetzt immer eine vodkaflasche, jetzt sind's aber schon 6 davon, nix hilft, die probleme hab ich erst seit patch 1.5.05.
> 
> Versuchs jetzt nochmal mit einem anderen speicherstand, aber mal ehrlich, hab bis jetzt noch kein prog gespielt, was so verbuggt war, ist ja 10 mal schlimmer als SOC



is halt nen sch... Spiel hab auch schon x mal von vorne begonnen es kommen immer neue Fehler hinzu mal Absturz mal läst sich ein Mutant nich abknallen hätt ich lieber das spiel nicht gekauft also du bist nicht allein mit deinen Problemmen mit dem Game 
Windows XP Home
Intel core2E6750
2GB Ram
Gainward GTX 260


----------



## riedochs (10. Oktober 2008)

Bringt es was sich einer Fraktion anzuschliessen?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Oktober 2008)

Es bringt Dir bessere Preise und mehr Auswahl in der Ausrüstung....außerdem mehr Quests.....

Am meisten Sinn aber macht es meiner Meinung nach, sich nur den Stalkern anzuschließen....da die nur mit den Banditen verfeindet sind.....mit denen ist ja jeder verfeindet....

Mfg


----------



## riedochs (10. Oktober 2008)

Das geht nochmal wo?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. Oktober 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Das geht nochmal wo?


 
Den Stalkern ????

Im Kordon bei deren Hauptquatier....must den Cheffe kontaktieren....die Stalker mussen aber auf "GRÜN" sein....

Die begrüßungsgeschenke bei den Wächtern oder der Freiheit sind zwar besser, aber dann hast Du nur Prob`s im Spiel...

Wächter verfeindet mit Freiheit und Banditen
Freiheit verfeindet mit Wächtern, Banditen und Militär
Stalker verfeindet mit Banditen und Militär

Da man mit dem Militär ja nichts zu tun hat oder kaum, sind die Stalker die beste Wahl finde ich.....da kann man sich bei der Freiheit und den Wächtern frei bewegen und trotzdem noch "Freunde" werden....

Da in der Wächter Basis ja auch eine große Stalker Basis ist, hat man da ganz gute Möglichkeiten im Spiel....

Mfg


----------



## boss3D (11. Oktober 2008)

Mit den Banditen ist das so eine Sache. Irgendwann, wenn man zur Müllhalde geht, warten die auf einen und stellen den Spieler vor die Wahl: Geld, oder Leben.

Ich habe die Banditen daraufhin einfach niedergeschossen, was dazu führte, dass gleich mal alle Banditen im Spiel mit mir verfeindet sind.  

Bei meinem Bruder habe ich dann die andere Varainte gesehen: Er hat den Banditen ein Bisschen Geld überlassen und die haben sich dann verzogen. Resultat: Sämtliche Banditen sind ihm gegenüber absolut neutral eingestellt.

^^ Irgendwie habe ich meinen Weg dann im Nachhinein bereut, da die Quests im Gebiet Müllhalde doch deutlich schwieriger zu erfüllen sind, wenn man an jeder Ecke ins Kreuzfeuer gerät ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## STSLeon (11. Oktober 2008)

Da hatte man die Wahl?? Ich habe sämtliche Banditen einfach niedergeschossen und mich über die Ausrüstung von denen hergemacht.


----------



## CiSaR (11. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Mit den Banditen ist das so eine Sache. Irgendwann, wenn man zur Müllhalde geht, warten die auf einen und stellen den Spieler vor die Wahl: Geld, oder Leben.
> 
> Ich habe die Banditen daraufhin einfach niedergeschossen, was dazu führte, dass gleich mal alle Banditen im Spiel mit mir verfeindet sind.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte nie die Wahl, hat man die nur wenn man noch nicht Anhänger der STALKER Fraktion ist?


----------



## Lucky.Smile (11. Oktober 2008)

spuckyxl schrieb:


> ... hätt ich lieber das spiel nicht gekauft also du bist nicht allein mit deinen Problemmen mit dem Game




Deswegen geh ich auch immer erst in die Videothek bevor ich mir ein Spiel kaufe


----------



## boss3D (11. Oktober 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Ich hatte nie die Wahl, hat man die nur wenn man noch nicht Anhänger der STALKER Fraktion ist?


Naja, die Sache ist etwas kompliziert ... 

Also:
Der Banditenanführer schreit einen an, man solle die Waffe wegstecken. Ich dachte zuerst, er meint nur, ich solle sie ihm nicht direkt ins Gesicht halten und habe mich leicht auf die Seite gedreht _(Waffe aber in der Hand)_. Dann hat der mich nach wenigen Sekunden niedergeschossen. Nachdem ich geladen hatte und wieder bei der selben Situation war, habe ich keine Sekunde gezögert und gleich alle Banditen über den Haufen geschossen. Da wusste ich noch nichts von der zweiten Möglichkeit ...

Dann habe ich bei meinem Bruder gesehen, dass der diese Situation schon längst hinter sich hatte und ihm gegenüber aber trotzdem alle Banditen neutral gesinnt waren. Zuerst dachte ich, das wäre ein Bug bei ihm, aber er hat mir dann erzählt, dass er einfach die Waffe weg getan hat und das Fernglas in die Hand genommen hat, als ihn der Banditenanführer anschrie. Deswegen wurde er auch nicht niedergeschossen, sondern die Banditen haben ihn aufgefordert, sein ganzes Geld zu geben. Mein Bruder hat eingewilligt und sie haben ihn laufen lassen und sind ihm gegenüber neutral eingestellt. 

^^ Tja, das müsste man im Voraus wissen ... 

_PS: Wir waren zu dem Zeitpunkt noch bei keiner Fraktion Mitglied._

MfG, boss3D


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (11. Oktober 2008)

Also ich bin jetz in dem roten wald da und dann geh ich zum notruf singnal dann zu den typen und dann soll ich ja zum förster aber auf dem langen weg dahin sind so vielel anomalien oder radioaktive zonen und ich habe nicht genug vodka und dann kommen auch noch so scheiß mutanten die mich töten ich bin einfach immer gerade aus dahin gelaufen muss man irgendetwas beachten?

thanks


----------



## BigBubby (11. Oktober 2008)

ist das eigentlich normal, dass man, wenn man ins zweite gebiet kommt, plötzlich neutral gegenüber den leuten in der clear sky base und im sunftgebiet ist?
Vorher waren alle freunde und gut gesinnt und plötzlich nach wechsel waren alle neutral...


----------



## CiSaR (11. Oktober 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> ist das eigentlich normal, dass man, wenn man ins zweite gebiet kommt, plötzlich neutral gegenüber den leuten in der clear sky base und im sunftgebiet ist?
> Vorher waren alle freunde und gut gesinnt und plötzlich nach wechsel waren alle neutral...



Ist bei mir auch so, also Bug oder Normal


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Oktober 2008)

hab das game noch mal von vorne angefangen, und mich schon beim Kordon den Stalkern angeschlossen, sämtliche banditen sind zwar gegen mich, doch wenn man auf der müllhalde aufräumt, gibts als Belohnung nen SEVA !! Anzug, + 10500 rubel, und das Artefakt BLASE!! hab jetzt schon zwei SEVA Anzüge, und bin noch nicht mal Fang ins dunkle Tal gefolgt.

Es kommt mir auch vor, dass man mit dem patch 1.5.05 mehr artefakte findet, hab schon über 15 stück gefunden, einige zwar doppelt, sind 9 verschiedene bis jetzt

Endlich läuft das game wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte


----------



## bleedingme (13. Oktober 2008)

BigBubby schrieb:


> ist das eigentlich normal, dass man, wenn man ins zweite gebiet kommt, plötzlich neutral gegenüber den leuten in der clear sky base und im sunftgebiet ist?
> Vorher waren alle freunde und gut gesinnt und plötzlich nach wechsel waren alle neutral...


 
Normal.
Steht sogar im Lösungsbuch (Von dessen Kauf man nur abraten kann - da steht wie schon im Büchlein zu SoT nix Brauchbares drin, nichtmal ein einziger brauchbarer Tip, wenn man schonmal Stalker gespielt hat.).


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Oktober 2008)

*30.000 Zugriffe......

Hammer.....

Mfg
*


----------



## riedochs (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mich jetzt den Stalkern angeschlossen, die Preise sind aber nicht besser geworden.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. Oktober 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt den Stalkern angeschlossen, die Preise sind aber nicht besser geworden.


 
Bei mir schon....

Bei der Stalker Basis bei den Wächtern bekomme ich viel mehr Geld für die Ausrüstung und Artefakte und muss weniger bezahlen für muni und medi packs....außerdem habe ich den Besten Anzug nach dem Exoskellett....diesen Seva Anzug...., dort für NUR 18.000,- !!! .... bin also noch nicht mal in Jantar gewesen, nur im Dunklen Wald und habe einen der besten Anzüge und eine voll ausgerüstete Schrottflinte, ein schwarzes AK47 mit allen Extras und den Drachen Colt mit allen Extras....habe auch praktisch jeden nebenquest mitgenommen....Wenn Du die Banditenbasis eingenommen hast bekommst Du einen Seva Anzug !!!

Noch mal ein Tipp von mir am Rande....

Vorsicht SECRET 

- In den Sümpfen auf der Karte ganz oben Links ist eine Eisenbahnbrücke zu sehen, wo ein paar verunglückte Waggons liegen....dort kann man hingelangen, da, wenn man oben ab den Waggons die in der mitte der Karte zu sehen sind, am Zaun langgeht ein Loch im Zaun ist.....Jeden fals ist am Fuße einer der Waggons ein Tunnel und dort ein Bett mit einer Metallplatte am Rücken, wenn man hinter die Metallplatte eine Granate wirft, kommt der Beste Artefakt Scanner für lau zum Vorschein 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- Bei den Wächtern in Aprognom in der Stalker Basis ist hinten Rechts zwischen den Tanks ein Einstieg in den Untergrund....da lebt ein Einsiedler, der eine Aufgabe hat wofür man einen Speicher Stick für den Wächter Bastler bekommt, außerdem Handelt der mit aufgemotzten Waffen und hat eine Panzerfaust im Angebot....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-Wenn man die Banditenbasis auf der Müllhalde geräumt hat, dann findet man in der nische wo deren Händler sein Lager hat, eine Eisengittertür, die man öffnen kann....dort steht eine Kiste in der sich zwei Artefakte befinden....die Tür ist direkt gegenüber vom Tresen und kann man leicht übersehen....liegt im Halbdunkel.... 

Mfg


----------



## butter_milch (14. Oktober 2008)

@Rosstaeuscher:

Mein Spiel lies sich einige Zeit lang nicht starten. Dieses Problem tauchte nach dem Einbau meiner neuen Creative Xtreme Music UUA auf. Anscheinend weiß Stalker nichts damit anzufangen.

Ich konnte es mittlerweile beheben, indem ich die "OpenAL32.dll" im Ordner "bin" mit folgender DATEI ausgetauscht habe. Danke an diese Herren hier.

Dieses Problem zwar wenige User, wahrscheinlich nur die, mit sehr aktuellen Soundkarten, aber es ist dennoch hinderlich und ein Patch, welcher das Ganze beheben soll, wurde soweit ich weiß nicht angekündigt.

Vielleicht kannst du das ja irgendwo dick anschreiben. Im Internet findet sich sont kaum etwas dazu.

@All:

Ich bin momentan damit beschäftigt die große Überraschung (will hier nichts verraten) aus dem Panzer zu holen. Ich hoffe ihr wisst, was ich meine. Dazu wollte ich mich erkundigen. Und zwar frage ich mich, ob es an dieser Stelle unendlich viele Gegner gibt, oder ob es sich lohnt wirklich jede Welle zu vernichten um die Beute danach in aller Ruhe abzutransportieren.

lG, butter_milch


----------



## stromer007 (15. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube der Download und der Trick bezieht sich auf "Shadow of Chernobyl" und nicht auf "Clear Sky"!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Oktober 2008)

butter_milch schrieb:


> @Rosstaeuscher:
> 
> Mein Spiel lies sich einige Zeit lang nicht starten. Dieses Problem tauchte nach dem Einbau meiner neuen Creative Xtreme Music UUA auf. Anscheinend weiß Stalker nichts damit anzufangen.
> 
> ...


 
Was für eine Panzer Überraschung ????? Hab ich was übersehen ???






stromer007 schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Download und der Trick bezieht sich auf "Shadow of Chernobyl" und nicht auf "Clear Sky"!


 
Das habe ich auch gerade gelesen....

Bevor ich das Verlinke.....geht das auch mit Clear Sky ????

Mfg


----------



## butter_milch (15. Oktober 2008)

Da steht dick und fett: *[Sammelthread] Stalker: Clear Sky*

Auf welches Spiel werde ich mich wohl beziehen? 

Also, das Problem taucht nur selten auf. Aber wenn, dass geht eben garnichts mehr.

Achja, bin durch den Roten Wald. Sehr komisch, man möchte nach Süden, muss aber den Weg im Norden gehen ... son Müll


----------



## Betschi (15. Oktober 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Bei mir schon....
> 
> Bei der Stalker Basis bei den Wächtern bekomme ich viel mehr Geld für die Ausrüstung und Artefakte und muss weniger bezahlen für muni und medi packs....außerdem habe ich den Besten Anzug nach dem Exoskellett....diesen Seva Anzug...., dort für NUR 18.000,- !!! .... bin also noch nicht mal in Jantar gewesen, nur im Dunklen Wald und habe einen der besten Anzüge und eine voll ausgerüstete Schrottflinte, ein schwarzes AK47 mit allen Extras und den Drachen Colt mit allen Extras....habe auch praktisch jeden nebenquest mitgenommen....Wenn Du die Banditenbasis eingenommen hast bekommst Du einen Seva Anzug !!!
> 
> ...


LOL ich bekam den SEVA suit shon im kordon bei den stalkern für 8000 Rubel...


----------



## bleedingme (15. Oktober 2008)

VERDAMMTE HACKE!
Jetzt hab ich mir mal im Apropom bei den Stalkern ein Exoskelett geholt, bei den Wächtern gleich ein wenig gepimpt, will zurück in den Roten Wald - und schon hab ich dann doch wieder nen zerschossenen Speicherstand...

Eigentlich liebe ich dieses Spiel, aber so langsam sollten die schwersten Bugs mal langsam passe sein.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Oktober 2008)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Da steht dick und fett: *[Sammelthread] Stalker: Clear Sky*
> 
> Auf welches Spiel werde ich mich wohl beziehen?
> 
> ...



Du hast mich missverstanden....

Wenn man Deinem geposteten Link folgt, dann bezieht sich das Forum auf Shadow of Tschernobyl....

Da ich das Problem nicht habe, kann ich das auch nicht testen....deshalb habe ich nur mal DUMM nachgefragt....Du hättest ja auch im Thread "Verrutscht" sein können.....

Nichts für Ungut .... Danke, wird mit eingebunden....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Oktober 2008)

Betschi schrieb:


> LOL ich bekam den SEVA suit shon im kordon bei den stalkern für 8000 Rubel...




Boh.....

Die haben mich beschissen.....

Ich glaub ich leg die jetzt alle um....

Die wollen von mir im Kordon auch 18.000 haben....

Den geschenkten Seva habe ich dort für 12.000,- verkauft....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Oktober 2008)

butter_milch schrieb:


> @Rosstaeuscher:
> 
> Mein Spiel lies sich einige Zeit lang nicht starten. Dieses Problem tauchte nach dem Einbau meiner neuen Creative Xtreme Music UUA auf. Anscheinend weiß Stalker nichts damit anzufangen.
> 
> ...



Danke,

Habe den Tipp hinzugefügt....

Mfg


----------



## Heroman_overall (16. Oktober 2008)

Hier sind noch ein paar tips und secrets die ich gefunden habe:


1.Wenn ihr die Daten von Fangs PDA habt dann müsst ihr zur Müllhalde gehen und dort eine Tür öffnen und Treppen runter gehen. Bevor ihr runter geht lasst ihr euer gesamtes Inventar draußen liegen, denn wenn ihr runter geht werdet ihr von Banditen überrascht, die euch ausrauben! Danach könnt ihr wieder, wenn ihr an der Oberfläche seid, eure Sachen aufheben. Ich habe das selbst erlebt und war sehr verärgert.

oder

Man muss bei der Müllhalde nicht unbedingt seinen Besitz abgeben, bevor man von den Banditen im Keller "überrascht" wird. Aus irgendeinem Grund fand ich meinen Besitz wieder und zwar in einer Truhe, die sich rechts hinter einer Metalltür befindet, wenn man die grosse Halle bei der Müllhalde betritt. Bei mir lag da bisher immer wieder alles..


2. Wenn man im Sumpfgebiet vom Leuchturm (dort wo, man auf den Turm klettern muss, gleich zu Beginn) etwas nach Süden und Richtung Meer geht, findet man ein Artefakt mit den Werten -2 auf Strahlung.

3. Im Sumpfgebiet findet man in einer Höhle einen Dedektor und ein cooles Artefakt. Auf der Karte im Sumpfgebiet muss man nach Norden und nach links gehen. Fast zuoberst auf der Karte (links), wo zwei kleine Teiche sind, befindet sich ein Durchgang durch den Zaun. Dort weiter zur eingestürzten Brücke am Fluss. Wenn man unter der Brücke steht (Rücken zum Fluss) und ein wenig nach links geht, sieht man den Tunneleingang. NICHT nachts suchen, dann findet man es nicht. Man findet unter der Matraze (oben, rechts...sehr schwer zu finden) einen guten Dedektor und im Kessel (vorher Dedektor aktivieren) ein Artefakt mit +2 Strahlung und +20 Kg Gewicht.

4. Ein VintcarBC (Scar-Intro) findet man bei den Waggons auf der nördlichen Seite des Gleises bei dem Waggon mit einer Anomalie. Einfach dem Gleis folgen... (Ist jedoch schwer beschädigt und Rep. kostet 955Ru)

5. In Gordon in der Nähe der Neutralen Basis befindet sich ein abgebrannter Bauernhof und dahinter liegt eine Leiche mit einem rel. gut erhaltenem VintarBC-Scharfschützengewehr m. Schalldämpfe


----------



## butter_milch (17. Oktober 2008)

Du Nabbl!

Nachdem einem der Besitz abgenommen wurde, lautet eine Nebenmission ihn wieder an sich zu nehmen.

Und das nennt sich Kordon. Ich heiße Gordon ^-^

Das mit dem Vintar ist ein nützlicher Tipp. Denn bis man eine Waffe auf deren Genauigkeit trimmen kann, dauert es noch ein paar Spielstunden. Sie reparieren zu lassen lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!

Ich habe mir meinen SEVA auch teuer gekauft. Und dann nocheinmal mit 25000 Rubel aufgerüstet. Lohnen tuts, ist ein sehr guter Anzug. Jedenfalls habe ich bis zum Roten Wald noch nichts besseres gefunden.

lG


----------



## Betschi (17. Oktober 2008)

Hey Leute, ich habe mir gedacht, dass wir so ne Karte machen, wo man welches Artefakt gefunden hat. Wäre vielleicht noch nützlich.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Oktober 2008)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Du Nabbl!
> 
> Nachdem einem der Besitz abgenommen wurde, lautet eine Nebenmission ihn wieder an sich zu nehmen.
> 
> ...


 

Den Seva aufrüsten lohnt sich auf jeden fall....aber ..... ich wollte jetzt gerade in den Roten Wald aufbrechen....und was sehen meine trüben Augen ???? Da bieten mir meine Stalker Freunde doch glatt ein Exoskelett an 

Flugs Seva verkauft genug Rubel zum Kaufen und aufrüsten hatte ich ja.... 

Kosten 50.000,-......33.000 hab mein Seva gebracht....mit Voll Aufrüstung....

Ist schon geil....ich gehe jetzt zum ersten mal in den Roten Wald und habe ein Exo mit 2 Artefakte, eine voll aufgerüstete AK47 schwarz, eine voll aufgerüstete Pump Gun und einen voll aufgerusteten Schwarzen Drachen....Muni bis zum abwinken....nicht zu vergessen das voll aufgerüstete Scharfschützen Gewehr 

Habe mich den Stalkern angeschlossen und habe fast jede Neben Mission erfüllt und alle Artefakte eingesammelt, die ich finden konnte....

Ein bischen Kurios fand ich den letzten Auftrag von den Wächtern "Räume den Durchgang und halte Ihn" .... Das Problem ist, er wird von den Stalkern gehalten und ich bin ein Stalker .....habe ich natürlich nicht angetreten....

Mfg
Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Oktober 2008)

hab gerade bei Sacharow den "BULAT Kampfanzug" erstanden, für stolze 25.000 rubel, hab dafür meinen SEVA verkauft, hat schon jemand erfahrungen mit dem BULAT gemacht und ihn für längere zeit getragen ? Ach ja, und was hat es genau mit diesem "exoskelett" auf sich, ist das sozusagen das non-plus-ultra der anzüge ?

Man kann den BULAT zwar nicht für artefakte verwenden, jedoch bietet er eine sehr gute panzerung, und der anomalienschutz ist auch ausreichend, man kann ihn später ja noch aufmotzen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=40112&stc=1&d=1224262790


----------



## Betschi (17. Oktober 2008)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> Hier sind noch ein paar tips und secrets die ich gefunden habe:
> 
> 
> 1.Wenn ihr die Daten von Fangs PDA habt dann müsst ihr zur Müllhalde gehen und dort eine Tür öffnen und Treppen runter gehen. Bevor ihr runter geht lasst ihr euer gesamtes Inventar draußen liegen, denn wenn ihr runter geht werdet ihr von Banditen überrascht, die euch ausrauben! Danach könnt ihr wieder, wenn ihr an der Oberfläche seid, eure Sachen aufheben. Ich habe das selbst erlebt und war sehr verärgert.
> ...


Hat jemand bei Punkt 4 das Vintoress gefunden?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Oktober 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> hab gerade bei Sacharow den "BULAT Kampfanzug" erstanden, für stolze 25.000 rubel, hab dafür meinen SEVA verkauft, hat schon jemand erfahrungen mit dem BULAT gemacht und ihn für längere zeit getragen ? Ach ja, und was hat es genau mit diesem "exoskelett" auf sich, ist das sozusagen das non-plus-ultra der anzüge ?
> 
> Man kann den BULAT zwar nicht für artefakte verwenden, jedoch bietet er eine sehr gute panzerung, und der anomalienschutz ist auch ausreichend, man kann ihn später ja noch aufmotzen.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=40112&stc=1&d=1224262790




Der Bulat Kampfanzug ist echt gut.....den habe ich beim ersten mal durchspielen getragen.....Du kannst den Bulat aber mit Artefaktbehälter aufrüsten....das machen die Wächter...

Das Exoskelett ist so ziemlich non plus Ultra.....damit kannst Du 100KG !!! Tragen....allerdings kannst Du nicht mehr rennen....

Noch ein Tipp !!! Deine Pumpgun sieht zwar Brachial aus, ist aber sau schwer....die einfache "Standard" erzielt den selben Schaden ist aber einige Kilo leichter...und Dein Sturmgewehr ist sehr Störanfällig....besorg Dir lieber das Nato Gewehr oder die schwarze AK und rüste die mit einem Zielfernrohr auf Du findest aber auch häufig welche die schon mit Zielfernrohr ausgerüstet sind....Später ist das Schweizer Sturmgewehr die beste Waffe, wenn Du die voll aufgerüstet hast...was weiter hin sehr dumm ist, das man im Spiel sehr selten die Nato Muni findet....Du kannst aber das Nato Gewehr auf die AK Muni umrüsten....der Schaden ist im Spiel seltsamer Weise nämlich der Selbe, während beim ersten Stalker die Nato Muni mehr Schaden verursacht hatte...allerdings konnte man dort die Waffen auch nicht umrüsten....

Mfg


----------



## Wassercpu (18. Oktober 2008)

Will einer mein Clear sky kaufen? PM


----------



## Sarge_70 (18. Oktober 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Das Exoskelett ist so ziemlich non plus Ultra.....damit kannst Du 100KG !!! Tragen....allerdings kannst Du nicht mehr rennen....
> 
> Noch ein Tipp !!! Deine Pumpgun sieht zwar Brachial aus, ist aber sau schwer....die einfache "Standard" erzielt den selben Schaden ist aber einige Kilo leichter...und Dein Sturmgewehr ist sehr Störanfällig....besorg Dir lieber das Nato Gewehr oder die schwarze AK und rüste die mit einem Zielfernrohr auf Du findest aber auch häufig welche die schon mit Zielfernrohr ausgerüstet sind....Später ist das Schweizer Sturmgewehr die beste Waffe, wenn Du die voll aufgerüstet hast...was weiter hin sehr dumm ist, das man im Spiel sehr selten die Nato Muni findet....Du kannst aber das Nato Gewehr auf die AK Muni umrüsten....der Schaden ist im Spiel seltsamer Weise nämlich der Selbe, während beim ersten Stalker die Nato Muni mehr Schaden verursacht hatte...allerdings konnte man dort die Waffen auch nicht umrüsten....
> 
> Mfg


 

ja die pumpgun ist echt schwer, werd mich mal nach nem ersatz umsehen, das IL86 Sturmgewehr ist in der tat sehr störanällig, klemmt permanent, mal schaun was ich noch an waffen finde


----------



## Betschi (18. Oktober 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> ja die pumpgun ist echt schwer, werd mich mal nach nem ersatz umsehen, das IL86 Sturmgewehr ist in der tat sehr störanällig, klemmt permanent, mal schaun was ich noch an waffen finde


Nimm doch Das STGW 90 das ist meine lieblingswaffe....


----------



## SibirienFux (20. Oktober 2008)

Betschi schrieb:


> Hat jemand bei Punkt 4 das Vintoress gefunden?


Ja,aber man hat keine munition am anfang des spiels dafür.
Hier ist es!


----------



## riedochs (20. Oktober 2008)

Mich hat wohl mal wieder der Bugteufel erwischt. Ich bekomme in Kordon keine Verstecke mehr und mir fehlen noch 2 USB Sticks.


----------



## Betschi (20. Oktober 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Mich hat wohl mal wieder der Bugteufel erwischt. Ich bekomme in Kordon keine Verstecke mehr und mir fehlen noch 2 USB Sticks.


Die letzten 2 USB Sticks kann man wahrscheinlich gar nicht finden, weil es sie gar nicht gibt...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Oktober 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Mich hat wohl mal wieder der Bugteufel erwischt. Ich bekomme in Kordon keine Verstecke mehr und mir fehlen noch 2 USB Sticks.


 


Betschi schrieb:


> Die letzten 2 USB Sticks kann man wahrscheinlich gar nicht finden, weil es sie gar nicht gibt...


 
Wem sagt Ihr das....

In Kordon habe ich auch nur einen Stick gefunden....bei den Wächtern fehlt mir auch einer und bei den Stalkern in Apronom auch noch einer....

Dafür habe ich 2 Sticks, die keiner haben will ????

Aber Megageil ist, das ich ALLE drei Scharfschützengewehre habe ....regulär ohne Mod gefunden....

Nicht nur das Vintar BC sondern auch die beiden SU irgendwas....die diese rote Muni benutzen, die man ab und an findet....

Poste nachher mal ein Bild....

Edit:

Hier das versprochene Bild mit meinem Inventar und den Scharfschützengewehren...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und was Kurioses.....der Hängt erst mal eine Runde ab.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​


----------



## SibirienFux (20. Oktober 2008)

Also hab mir die mühe gemacht und meine ausrüstung abgelichtet,es gibt nur zwei verschiedene Exoskelets im spiel(meine ich),den Exo den man bei Stalkern und Wächtern kriegt ist der selbe und der ist bischen besser als der von Freiheit.
Hier ein paar bilder.


----------



## Heroman_overall (21. Oktober 2008)

Mal ne frage zum Game. Habs zwar schonmal durchgespielt aber komm grad irgendwie nicht weiter. Bin beim Förster und hab grad das Artefakt den Kompass ihm wiedergebracht da schickt er mich ins Level wo man den Funkspruch abgefangen hatte, dass man die Söldner treffen soll. Aber wo sind die denn und die Söldner die ich beim ersten mal spielen, getroffen hab, sind einer scharr Hunden zum Opfer gefallen und somit Tod. Gibts da noch irgendwelche die man ansprechen kann oder sind das die einzigen am Eingang zur Base die von Zombis versäucht ist, da die da normalerweiße sein sollten wie oben beschrieben Tod sind.

Wenn net hört das Game dann bei mir hier auf. 

Andere Frage wenn jemand im Game Versteckte sachen, Artefakte oder Waffen findet wäre es schön wenn man davon ein Screenshot macht wo man die Karte sieht und mit der Maus aufs Versteckt zeigt. Das würde vielen beim zocken helfen denk ich mir mal. Evtl so ähnlich wie Rosstaeuscher auf Seite 65 ziemlich am Anfang gemacht hat das ist nen super beispiel. Danke


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Oktober 2008)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> Mal ne frage zum Game. Habs zwar schonmal durchgespielt aber komm grad irgendwie nicht weiter. Bin beim Förster und hab grad das Artefakt den Kompass ihm wiedergebracht da schickt er mich ins Level wo man den Funkspruch abgefangen hatte, dass man die Söldner treffen soll. Aber wo sind die denn und die Söldner die ich beim ersten mal spielen, getroffen hab, sind einer scharr Hunden zum Opfer gefallen und somit Tod. Gibts da noch irgendwelche die man ansprechen kann oder sind das die einzigen am Eingang zur Base die von Zombis versäucht ist, da die da normalerweiße sein sollten wie oben beschrieben Tod sind.
> 
> Wenn net hört das Game dann bei mir hier auf.


 
Das ist natürlich Dumm gelaufen....

Normaler Weise tauchen die Hunde gleich nachdem Du im Wasserturm die Nachricht empfangen hast auf.....und die musst Du dann umlegen....

Kannst nur versuchen direkt zur Militärbasis zu gehen und hoffen, das die Freiheit dort schon ist und die Soldaten angreift....sonst alle dort alleine umlegen, auf den Turm steigen und die Nachricht senden....das sollte gehen...

Weil den Auftrag hast Du ja vom Förster bekommen....

Edit:

Ich bin am überlegen, ob man mal so eine Secret und Tipp Sammlung in einem Post machen sollte.....kann ja dann beliebig erweitert werden....die verlinkung dazu kann ich ja hier im Startpost einrichten....

FREIWILLIGE ????



Mfg


----------



## Heroman_overall (21. Oktober 2008)

Freiwillige wofür. Ja das is ne gute Idee von dir das so zu machen. 

Und danke für deinen Tipp für mich aber wie es aussieht hört hier das zocken erstmal auf evtl fang ich nochmal a weng von nem früheren startpunkt an aber dafür fehlt mir grad a weng die lust das ganze nochmal zu zocken.


----------



## SibirienFux (21. Oktober 2008)

Ja wofür Freiwilige? Aber solte ich helfen können bin ich dabei!


----------



## riedochs (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe heute einen tollen Bug gefunden: Ich bin seit langem mal wieder in den Sumpf und siehe da, alle geöffneten Kisten und Boxen waren wieder zu und mit Inhalt gefüllt.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Oktober 2008)

Heroman_overall schrieb:


> Freiwillige wofür. Ja das is ne gute Idee von dir das so zu machen.
> 
> Und danke für deinen Tipp für mich aber wie es aussieht hört hier das zocken erstmal auf evtl fang ich nochmal a weng von nem früheren startpunkt an aber dafür fehlt mir grad a weng die lust das ganze nochmal zu zocken.


 


SibirienFux schrieb:


> Ja wofür Freiwilige? Aber solte ich helfen können bin ich dabei!


 

Freiwillige zur Erstellung der Sammlung in diesem Fred.....

Also jemand der in einem Post das Sammelt.....

z.b. unterteilt nach Sümpfe, Kordon etc.....ein- Verkauf Tipps.....Waffentipps etc.

Ich habe im moment ja noch mein Tagebuch am laufen....das kann ich aus zeitlichen Gründen derzeit nicht machen....oder noch ne Woche warten, bis mein Mod fertig ist...

Mfg

Mfg


----------



## Betschi (23. Oktober 2008)

Hier ein paar Orte,wo man artefakte finden kann.


----------



## JAG-7 (24. Oktober 2008)

Erst einmal  DANKE  !!!!


Gestern Abend hat mir SECUROM, nach einer "bösen" Mail, 
1,5 Stunden später, eine Anwort gesendet.

Und einen Dowmload-Link für eine ZIP-Datei. 

Entpackt kam eine Alternative "EXE-Datei" raus.  
Nu läuft es.


----------



## okam2 (24. Oktober 2008)

mal ne blöde frage, nich lachen...
beim erstem "einsatzt" im sumpf, erledigt man doch die mutierten wildschweine.
danach kommt doch so ein "ereignes" und dabei kratzt ich ab.
was muss man machen, damit man da durch kommt?


----------



## boss3D (24. Oktober 2008)

okam2 schrieb:


> mal ne blöde frage, nich lachen...
> beim erstem "einsatzt" im sumpf, erledigt man doch die mutierten wildschweine.
> danach kommt doch so ein "ereignes" und dabei kratzt ich ab.
> was muss man machen, damit man da durch kommt?


Einfach am Turm stehen bleiben, oder in der Hütte Schutz suchen ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Betschi (24. Oktober 2008)

Habt ihr beim mech (von den stalkern) in der müllhalde einen auftrag bekommen um verbesserungen zu finden?


----------



## boss3D (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe heute nochmal neu angefangen und kann nur sagen: Dank Patch 1.5.0.5 und Catalyst 8.10 rockt das Game!  

Die HD4870 performt jetzt deutlich besser, als bei Release und Bugs sind mir bis jetzt auch absolut keine aufgefallen. So hätte es von Anfang an sein sollen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (25. Oktober 2008)

Betschi schrieb:


> Habt ihr beim mech (von den stalkern) in der müllhalde einen auftrag bekommen um verbesserungen zu finden?



Auf der Müllhalde haben die Banditen ihre Basis. Und ja, jeder Fraktionsmechaniker vergibt Aufträge.


----------



## CiSaR (25. Oktober 2008)

GTX280 GTX280 GTX280 endlich hab ich eine und heute abend wird gestalkert was das Zeug hält


----------



## Betschi (25. Oktober 2008)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Auf der Müllhalde haben die Banditen ihre Basis. Und ja, jeder Fraktionsmechaniker vergibt Aufträge.


Bei mir ist es so, dass ich beim banditenmech aufträge bekommen habe und beim stalker mech keine...


----------



## boss3D (25. Oktober 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> GTX280 GTX280 GTX280 endlich hab ich eine und heute abend wird gestalkert was das Zeug hält


Super, ich freue mich echt für dich.  
Schau mal in meine Sig. ... 

Ich werde auch das ganze WE CS zocken. 

Ich habe dann mal eine kleine Frage:
In den Sümpfen habe ich die Quest bekommen, für 2 Personen jeweils 3x 5.45x39er Munition zu besorgen. In den Sümpfen selbst habe ich diese Munition aber nicht gefunden und deshalb gehe ich davon aus, dass ich sie in Kordon bekomme?! Kann ich in die Sümpfe zurück, wenn ich erstmal in Kordon bin? Ich habe das nicht mehr so genau in Erinnerung ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (25. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Super, ich freue mich echt für dich.
> Schau mal in meine Sig. ...
> 
> Ich werde auch das ganze WE CS zocken.
> ...




Danke und deine ist ja auch net schlecht. Einzigste Schattenseite ist das anscheinend mein 22Zoll Monitor den Geist aufgegeben hat .
Ich könnte heulen 
So jetzt erstmal Stalker installieren und ja du kannst vom Kordon wieder in die Sümpfe.


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Kann ich in die Sümpfe zurück, wenn ich erstmal in Kordon bin? Ich habe das nicht mehr so genau in Erinnerung ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
klar kannst du, bin sogar von jantar aus noch zurück zum kordon, ich glaub ab Limansk gibts kein zurück mehr, komm dort gleich an

mfg


----------



## boss3D (25. Oktober 2008)

Ok danke und wo ich die 5.54x39er Munition herbekomme, weiß nicht zufällig auch noch jemand? 

*[Edit]*
Habe sie schon gefunden. Es handelt sich um die Munition, die die Soldaten verwenden ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## riedochs (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe heute mal die Militaerbasis in Kordon "aufgeraeumt". Da lies sich jede Menge Zeug holen.


----------



## boss3D (26. Oktober 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal die Militaerbasis in Kordon "aufgeraeumt". Da lies sich jede Menge Zeug holen.


Ich stehe gerade davor, um mir das spezial Medikit zu holen. Diesmal bin ich klüger, als beim letzten Mal: erst das Medikit besorgen und dann die Quest holen, es zu besorgen ...  

Letztes Mal ist mir nämlich der Typ, für dessen Rettung es bestimmt war, abgekratzt, bevor ich es ihm geben konnte. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Betschi (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin nun beim Dark Valley und sollte die USB Sticks holen für den Snipermech. Jedoch finde ich den 2ten Stck nicht. Hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen...


----------



## CiSaR (26. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich bei STALKER den Dx10 Modus aktiviere habe ich genau 4 FPS. Woran kann das liegen? Ich habe immerhin ne GTX280.


----------



## Betschi (26. Oktober 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei STALKER den Dx10 Modus aktiviere habe ich genau 4 FPS. Woran kann das liegen? Ich habe immerhin ne GTX280.


ROFL und ich mit meiner GeForce 8500 GT habe auf Vista 10 FPS...


----------



## boss3D (26. Oktober 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei STALKER den Dx10 Modus aktiviere habe ich genau 4 FPS. Woran kann das liegen? Ich habe immerhin ne GTX280.


Patch 1.5.0.5 drauf und Geforce 180.43 Beta installiert?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (26. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Patch 1.5.0.5 drauf und Geforce 180.43 Beta installiert?
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ja jetzt geht es auch, keine Ahnung woran das gelegen hatte.


----------



## Betschi (26. Oktober 2008)

Hey Leute immer wenn ich einen Spielstand laden möchte, stürzt das Game ab. Kann man den Spielstand nicht irgenwie noch retten?


----------



## CiSaR (26. Oktober 2008)

Betschi schrieb:


> Hey Leute immer wenn ich einen Spielstand laden möchte, stürzt das Game ab. Kann man den Spielstand nicht irgenwie noch retten?



Nein eigentlich nicht


----------



## Betschi (26. Oktober 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Nein eigentlich nicht


Dann kann ich nochmal von vorne beginnen... war eigentlich schon bei agroprom und hatte den voll getunten seva ein vollgetuntes obokan, ein vollgetuntes trs 301, ein vollgetuntes svumk2 und eine vollgetunte desert eagle... und nun alles nochmal von vorne...


----------



## CiSaR (26. Oktober 2008)

Betschi schrieb:


> Dann kann ich nochmal von vorne beginnen... war eigentlich schon bei agroprom und hatte den voll getunten seva ein vollgetuntes obokan, ein vollgetuntes trs 301, ein vollgetuntes svumk2 und eine vollgetunte desert eagle... und nun alles nochmal von vorne...



Und gleich den neusten Patch mit rauf 

EDIT: Ich depp hab meine Karte auch in einen PCI-E 1.0 Steckplatz gesteckt und nicht in einen 2.0 Slot, gleich mal ändern mal sehen was das bringt 

EDIT EDIT: Das ist vollkommen egal wo ich sie reinstecke sie wird nicht schneller dadurch.


----------



## Betschi (26. Oktober 2008)

An CiSaR: den 1.5.05 habe ich schon drauf^^
Was nützt einem das Artefakt mamas perlen (wunden + 20; stahlung +2)? ist das nicht das gleiche wie die artefakte mit Gesundheit +2 , 4 oder 6?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Oktober 2008)

Es ist tatsächlich möglich die Banditen zu besiegen...

Guckst Du....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was man so alles im Gras findet....ne extra große Wumme....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habe jetzt mal Fraktions Hopping gemacht....

Da mir die Stalker nichts mehr bringen...habe ich mich der Freiheit angeschlossen....die Stalker werden dabei automatisch gelb...

Dämlich ist, die Aufträge der Freiheit muss man in einer Gewissen Reihenfolge abarbeiten....sonst kommt niemand zu den Punkten, die man erobert hat...immer zuerst den Auftrag, wo die Freiheit in der nähe ist, sonst kann man warten bis man schwarz ist....

Mfg​

​


----------



## CiSaR (26. Oktober 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Es ist tatsächlich möglich die Banditen zu besiegen...
> 
> Guckst Du....
> 
> ...



Cool bei mir wurde das Banditenlager nie von den STALKERN besetzt. Naja ich fang jetzt ja eh neu an.


----------



## riedochs (26. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich stehe gerade davor, um mir das spezial Medikit zu holen. Diesmal bin ich klüger, als beim letzten Mal: erst das Medikit besorgen und dann die Quest holen, es zu besorgen ...
> 
> Letztes Mal ist mir nämlich der Typ, für dessen Rettung es bestimmt war, abgekratzt, bevor ich es ihm geben konnte.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Du kannst links vom Armeestuetzpunkt ueber den Zaun springen und dann von hinten in die Basis rein.


----------



## riedochs (26. Oktober 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Es ist tatsächlich möglich die Banditen zu besiegen...
> 
> Guckst Du....
> 
> ...



Ich habe bisher nichtmal ne vernuenftige Sniper gefunden.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Oktober 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Cool bei mir wurde das Banditenlager nie von den STALKERN besetzt. Naja ich fang jetzt ja eh neu an.




Ich habe mich auch gewundert....ich hatte das Banditenlager schon einmal geräumt....aber kein Stalker ist gekommen und kurze Zeit später waren die Banditen wieder da....

Da ich auf dem Rückweg von Apronom sowieso mal wieder am Lager vorbei gekommen bin und die Banditen nichts besseres zu tuen hatten als auf mich zu feuern, dachte ich "Die müssen weg, aber ALLE"....

Als ich angefangen habe die Banditen in der Basis nieder zu machen, bekam ich plötzlich Unterstützung von den andren Stalkern....und die sind bis jetzt dort im Lager geblieben, bzw. die Stalker haben sich dort nieder gelassen...

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Oktober 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher nichtmal ne vernuenftige Sniper gefunden.




Die Sniper Gewehre habe ich auch erst "gefunden" als ich die Aufgaben für den Förster im Roten Wald erledigt hatte und auf dem Weg war zu der Militärbasis um das Signal zu senden...

Beim Übergang vom Roten Wald zu den Militärlagern hatten sich kurz vorher die Freiheit mit den Wächtern angelegt und verloren....dort lagen 4 Leichen und drei hatten die großen SU Sniper Gewehre....

Beim räumen der Militärbasis hatte fast jeder von der Freiheit ein Sniper Gewehr und zwar beide Sorten SU siehe ein Paar Posts vorher von mir, da habe ich Bilder von meinem Inventar gepostet....

Das große Maschinengewehr lag bei dem Übergang von der Müllhalde zu den Militär Anlagen im Gras ....Der Übergang wird von der Freiheit bewacht....

Vielleicht hilft Dir das bei der Suche...

Mfg


----------



## riedochs (27. Oktober 2008)

Soweit bin ich noch nicht. Habs bisher bis ins Agroprom geschafft.


----------



## Betschi (27. Oktober 2008)

Im habe mich der Freiheit angeschlossen, darum sollte ich lager in den Hügeln und die barrikaden einnehmen. Dort sind jedoch schon Stalker. Muss ich die allle töten?


----------



## SibirienFux (27. Oktober 2008)

Betschi schrieb:


> Im habe mich der Freiheit angeschlossen, darum sollte ich lager in den Hügeln und die barrikaden einnehmen. Dort sind jedoch schon Stalker. Muss ich die allle töten?


 
Ja! Also ich habe die alle umgenitet,die nächste belagerungswelle habe ich auch gekilt (wenn du die erste gruppe tötest kommt ja eine zweite zur überprüfung) und danach musste ich lange warten bis die Freiheit zu dem posten kommt.


----------



## boss3D (29. Oktober 2008)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wo die Clear Sky Speicherstände zu finden sind? Ich muss nämlich wegen eines schweren Systemfehlers mein Haupt-OS neu machen und würde die vorher gerne sichern, um nicht nochmal neu anfangen zu müssen ... 

Es ist sehr dringend! Ich kann die Speicherstände nirgends finden und wäre für eine genaue Pfadangabe sehr dankbar. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (29. Oktober 2008)

Da 
C:\Users\Public\Documents\STALKER-STCS


----------



## boss3D (29. Oktober 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Da
> C:\Users\Public\Documents\STALKER-STCS


Vielen Dank. Damit wäre die Datensicherung abgeschlossen. Jetzt werde ich Vista komplett neu machen um so schnell, wie möglich wieder CS zocken zu können ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Betschi (29. Oktober 2008)

hey Leute es ist der neue Patch draussen!


----------



## CiSaR (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich lade ihn schon


----------



## Betschi (29. Oktober 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Ich lade ihn schon


Ich hab ihn schon geladen


----------



## CiSaR (29. Oktober 2008)

Betschi schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn schon geladen



Jo bin jetzt auch fertig 
Verdammt jetzt brauch ich wieder die DVD weils noch keinen Keks gibt


----------



## boss3D (29. Oktober 2008)

Sind mit dem neuen Patch die alten Savegames _(Version 1.5.0.5)_ kompatibel?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (29. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Sind mit dem neuen Patch die alten Savegames _(Version 1.5.0.5)_ kompatibel?
> 
> MfG, boss3D




Laut Changelog ja!


----------



## boss3D (29. Oktober 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Laut Changelog ja!


Sehr fein. Werde gleich mit dem Saugen beginnen ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (29. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Sehr fein. Werde gleich mit dem Saugen beginnen ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D




Teste es gerade und sie funktionieren. Jetzt hat man sogar Dx 10.1 unterstützung und Nvidia unterstützt das natürlich nicht 

Ist das geil. Ich habe mich keiner Fraktion angeschlossen und damit sind nur die Mutanten und das Militär meine Feinde 
Der Banditenhändler hat vielleicht ein paar geile Sachen im Angebot, zum Beispiel das Vintar BC Gewehr oder den SEVA und und und


----------



## boss3D (30. Oktober 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Jetzt hat man sogar Dx 10.1 unterstützung und Nvidia unterstützt das natürlich nicht


Sehr fein. ich werde sobald, wie möglich testen, ob man was merkt. Im Moment bin ich immer noch damit beschäftigt, das OS neu zu machen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich will euch ja net entäuschen aber ich habe bei 1280x1024 alles auf Ultra und voll AA und AF und habe so zwischen 19 und 35 FPS. Seltsamerweiße läuft es aber ohne Ruckler, also entgegen der angezeigten FPS doch sehr flüssig, und die Nachladerukler sind auch fast verschwunden.

So ich hab da noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## okam2 (30. Oktober 2008)

habe den patch noch nicht gesaugt (heute abend), aber auch ohne DX10.1 unterstützung
macht das spiel nach erster anfänglicher enttäschung richtig spaß.
ich für meinen teil, finde es sogar besser als Crysis oder FarCry2. sowohl optisch als auch 
spielerisch macht es einfach nen "realistischeren" eindruck, da es nicht so "bunt und knallig"
ist. performance technisch hat der umstieg von meiener 88erGTX auf die 4870 1GB auch einiges
gebracht. spiele volle details unter vista 64bit mit 1920x1200, zu 98% flüssig.
bis auf´s lager wo man startet... da wird ja grafisch alles geboten und da fallen die frames auch 
schon mal auf unter 20fps.
nun muss amd nur noch mit dem 45nm phenom nen passenden prozessor bereit stellen, und
schon bin ich wieder im AMD/ATI-lager, wo ich mich auch deutlich wohler und heimiger fühle als
bei intel und nvidia. nein nein... ich bin kein fanboy


----------



## boss3D (30. Oktober 2008)

okam2 schrieb:


> ich für meinen teil, finde es sogar besser als Crysis oder FarCry2. sowohl optisch als auch
> spielerisch macht es einfach nen "realistischeren" eindruck, da es nicht so "bunt und knallig"


Da kann ich nur zustimmen. So gut Crysis auch aussieht, die Grafik wirkt einfach viel zu künstlich. Clear Sky wirkt deutlich realistischer ... 


okam2 schrieb:


> nun muss amd nur noch mit dem 45nm phenom nen passenden prozessor bereit stellen, und
> schon bin ich wieder im AMD/ATI-lager, wo ich mich auch deutlich wohler und heimiger fühle als
> bei intel und nvidia. nein nein... ich bin kein fanboy


Hach, den Deneb kann ich auch nicht mehr abwarten. Eine nVidia kommt mir sowieso nicht _(mehr)_ in den PC, aber mit meinem E6750 bin ich mehr, als zufrieden.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## STSLeon (31. Oktober 2008)

Jap mir gefällt es auch besser als Far Cry 2. Auch wenn es technisch eine Frechheit ist, was mit CS abgeliefert wurde hat das Spiel doch eine einzigartige Atmosphäre und die Rollenspielelemente und die Freiheit bei vielen Entscheidungen (wem schließe ich mich an, welche Aufträge nehme ich an) motivieren einen immer weiterzuspielen.


----------



## boss3D (31. Oktober 2008)

Performancehungrige: hier schauen ... 

Bin gerade am Saugen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (31. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Performancehungrige: hier schauen ...
> 
> Bin gerade am Saugen.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Haste das auch für Nvidia


----------



## boss3D (31. Oktober 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Haste das auch für Nvidia


Nö, da wirst du dich mit der aktuellen Beta begnügen müssen. Ist glaube ich 180.43 ... 

*[Edit]*
Ich habe das Game jetzt nach der OS-Neuinstallation mal getestet und bin aus dem Staunen nicht mehr herausgekommen: Dank Hotfix bzw. DX10.1 kostet 4x AA nahezu keine Performance. Die Schattenseite ist, dass man es immer noch fast nicht bemerkt.

Was hat es eigentlich mit der Einstellung "Ultra" auf sich? Ich kann im Menü nur "Maximal" auswählen. Soll das der Ultra-Modus sein?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## push@max (31. Oktober 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Nö, da wirst du dich mit der aktuellen Beta begnügen müssen. Ist glaube ich 180.43 ...
> 
> *[Edit]*
> Ich habe das Game jetzt nach der OS-Neuinstallation mal getestet und bin aus dem Staunen nicht mehr herausgekommen: Dank Hotfix bzw. DX10.1 kostet 4x AA nahezu keine Performance. Die Schattenseite ist, dass man es immer noch fast nicht bemerkt.
> ...



Wie siehts mit den Rucklern unter DX10 aus? Wurden die mit dem Hotfix behoben?

EDIT: Shit, ich hab mich voll beim Spiel vertan...sry, dachte ich schreibe was zu FC2...einfach bitte ignorieren


----------



## CiSaR (31. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit den Rucklern unter DX10 aus? Wurden die mit dem Hotfix behoben?
> 
> EDIT: Shit, ich hab mich voll beim Spiel vertan...sry, dachte ich schreibe was zu FC2...einfach bitte ignorieren



Ja das Problem kenne ich auch gerade, ich muß immer nachsehen in welchem Thread ich gerade bin


----------



## boss3D (31. Oktober 2008)

Kann bitte trotzdem jemand meine Frage beantworten?


boss3D schrieb:


> Was hat es eigentlich mit der Einstellung "Ultra" auf sich? Ich kann im Menü nur "Maximal" auswählen. Soll das der Ultra-Modus sein?



MfG, boss3D


----------



## okam2 (31. Oktober 2008)

habe den neuen Patch und Hotfix gerade runtergeladen und instalier.
ich bin der meinung das "maximal" der "ultra" modus ist.
habe bei mir mit allen details, dx10.1 und AA4x zwischen 17-18 FPS (fraps),
in der scene, wo man das ins dunkle tal kommt und durch eine armee-sperre
muss (man soll dort die waffe runter nehmen, und dann kommt ein soldat und
fragt ein paar sachen...)


*EDIT:*
im "normalen" dx10-modus liegen die frames bei über 50FPS!!!! mit gleichen einstellungen.
da wird wohl demnächst bald wieder ´n hotfix für dx10.1 kommen!


----------



## boss3D (31. Oktober 2008)

okam2 schrieb:


> ich bin der meinung das "maximal" der "ultra" modus ist.


Ok, also wenn es bei dir auch nichts "Besseres" als "Maximum" gibt, wird das wohl "Ultra" sein. Ich kann mich bloß nicht mehr erinnern, ob "Maximum" auch vor dem Patch schon da war, oder nicht ...


okam2 schrieb:


> habe bei mir mit allen details, dx10.1 und AA4x zwischen 17-18 FPS (fraps)


Ne, das gibts nicht. Da hast du dann irgendeinen Softwarefehler _(event. Treiberbug)_. Ich komme mit Maximum, 1680 x 1050, 4x AA, DX10.1 und auch sonst alle Regler nach rechts auf durchschnittlich 35 FPS. Meist läuft das Game zwischen 30 und 50 FPS. Darunter komme ich nur in der CS-Basis am Anfang. Ich habe aber "nur" die 512er HD4870 ... 


okam2 schrieb:


> im "normalen" dx10-modus liegen die frames bei über 50FPS!!!! mit gleichen einstellungen.
> da wird wohl demnächst bald wieder ´n hotfix für dx10.1 kommen!


Seltsam. Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt. Wie gesagt, läuft das Spiel mit DX10.1 butterweich und massig FPS. Im "normalen" DX10 Modus hingegen habe ich ohne AA (!) nur durchschnittlich 25 FPS. Bei dir stimmt was nicht. Bei mir läuft der DX10.1 Modus um Längen besser, als der normale DX10 Modus und auch die Performance hat einen riesen Sprung gemacht und ist jetzt traumhaft gut. Das Spiel fühlt sich mit DX10.1 auch deutlich flüssiger an.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## okam2 (31. Oktober 2008)

hmm... komisch!
muss ich noch mla nachschauen.
sind die ATI hotfixe´s updates vom catalyst oder sowas wie ein beta catalys der allein
lauffähig ist?


----------



## boss3D (31. Oktober 2008)

okam2 schrieb:


> hmm... komisch!
> muss ich noch mla nachschauen.
> sind die ATI hotfixe´s updates vom catalyst oder sowas wie ein beta catalys der allein
> lauffähig ist?


Naja, die Hotfixe kann man mit Betas vergleichen. Ich habe die beiden Hotfixe einfach über den Catalyst 8.10 "drüberinstalliert" ...

Ohne den normalen Catalyst funktioniert der Hotfix glaube ich nicht. Ein Patch bringt dir ja auch nichts, wenn du das dazugehörige Spiel nicht hast.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (31. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich in den Himmel schaue habe ich bis zu 250 FPS und wenn ich ganz normal gerade aus schaue(oder schreibt man das so: "geradeausschaue"???) habe ich zwischen 20 und 60 FPS.


----------



## boss3D (1. November 2008)

*Clear Sky DX10.1-Patch*
*Stalker : Clear Sky im D3D10.1-Test*

Link

Die Radeons rocken ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Betschi (1. November 2008)

Hey Leute, wie habt ihr die Wächter in der Wächterbasis ausgeschaltet? Immer wenn ich fast alle gekillt habe, erscheinen wieder neue...


----------



## riedochs (2. November 2008)

Gibt es inzwischen schon gute Mods für CS?


----------



## kill_bill (2. November 2008)

Hey zusammen, 
Ich hab ein ziemliches Problem mit dem Banditenquest "Nimm mit den Banditen den Flohmarkt ein "(Müllhalde).
Angeblich soll mir dabei ein Team von 5 Leuten helfen, aber die finde ich nicht. 
Also hab ich einfach selbst alle Stalker beim Flohmarkt ausgerottet, daraufhin wechselt der Auftragsstatus zu "Halte den Punkt bis Hilfe kommt", nur leider kommt eben niemand, auch wenn ich mehrere Stunden warte.
Kennt jemand den Quest oder weiß einer von euch wo dieses Problem schon mal besprochen wurde?
Bitte helft mir, thx


----------



## Betschi (2. November 2008)

kill_bill schrieb:


> Hey zusammen,
> Ich hab ein ziemliches Problem mit dem Banditenquest "Nimm mit den Banditen den Flohmarkt ein "(Müllhalde).
> Angeblich soll mir dabei ein Team von 5 Leuten helfen, aber die finde ich nicht.
> Also hab ich einfach selbst alle Stalker beim Flohmarkt ausgerottet, daraufhin wechselt der Auftragsstatus zu "Halte den Punkt bis Hilfe kommt", nur leider kommt eben niemand, auch wenn ich mehrere Stunden warte.
> ...


Bei mir ging dieser Quest auch nicht, die banditen waren schon tot, bevor ich dort gewesen bin... und verstärkung ist auch keine gekommen


----------



## boss3D (2. November 2008)

Also ich musste mit den Stalkern die Banditen in deren Hauptlager töten. Davon abgesehen, dass ich keine Unterstützung hatte ist bei mir auch nie Verstärkung gekommen. Wenn ich dann das ausgeräumte Lager verlasse, höre ich den Stalker-Anführer sagen, dass wieder Banditen nachgekommen sind und er nicht wüsste woher ...  

Mein Tipp: Den Quest ignorieren.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## kill_bill (2. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Also ich musste mit den Stalkern die Banditen in deren Hauptlager töten.



Du hast dich den Stalkern angeschlossen, denk ich mal. Was ich gemacht habe bzw. machen will ist mich den Stalkern nicht anzuschließen, sondern den Banditen, da man hier nach Ausrottung aller Stalker die G 36 bekommen soll (diverse Foren).
Man bekommt vom Banditenboss Yoga mehrere Aufträge, um seine Zuverlässigkeit zu beweisen, und der dritte Auftrag ist die Stalker zu erledigen (s.o.)

@Betschi: hast du dann die Banditen einfach ignoriert ?


----------



## boss3D (2. November 2008)

^^ Ich hatte garnie die Möglichkeit, mich den Banditen anzuschließen?! Wie hast du das denn geschafft?  

_PS: Ja ich habe mich den Stalkern angeschlossen, wenn auch relativ spät ..._

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (2. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Ich hatte garnie die Möglichkeit, mich den Banditen anzuschließen?! Wie hast du das denn geschafft?
> 
> _PS: Ja ich habe mich den Stalkern angeschlossen, wenn auch relativ spät ..._
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Einfach zur Müllhalde gehen und den Banditen dein Geld geben und schon lassen sie dich in Ruhe und du kannst dich ihnen anschliesen.


----------



## boss3D (2. November 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Einfach zur Müllhalde gehen und den Banditen dein Geld geben und schon lassen sie dich in Ruhe und du kannst dich ihnen anschliesen.


Achso. Tja, da war mein Gewehr schneller, als meine Gesprächsbereitschaft ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (2. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Achso. Tha, da war mein Gewehr schneller, als meine Gesprächsbereitschaft ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Da würde ich mal pp sagen


----------



## Betschi (3. November 2008)

kill_bill schrieb:


> Du hast dich den Stalkern angeschlossen, denk ich mal. Was ich gemacht habe bzw. machen will ist mich den Stalkern nicht anzuschließen, sondern den Banditen, da man hier nach Ausrottung aller Stalker die G 36 bekommen soll (diverse Foren).
> Man bekommt vom Banditenboss Yoga mehrere Aufträge, um seine Zuverlässigkeit zu beweisen, und der dritte Auftrag ist die Stalker zu erledigen (s.o.)
> 
> @Betschi: hast du dann die Banditen einfach ignoriert ?


Ja weil plötlich eine banditengruppe begann, mich abzuschiessen...


----------



## kill_bill (3. November 2008)

Also mittlerweile hab ich's dann doch geschafft.Für den Fall dass jemand dasselbe Problem haben sollte, schreib ich mal meinen lösungsweg hin:
Der erste Auftrag vom Banditenboss Yoga ist es irgendeinen Einzelgänger (Name vergessen) umzunieten. Nachdem man dass gemacht hat, bekommt man den zweiten Auftrag, nämlich 4 Müllgräber und einen "Trottel" ,die mit Waffen dealen wollen, zu töten. Gleichzeitig sieht man auf dem PDA, wie eine Gruppe von Banditen das Banditenhauptquartier verlässt. Das ist genau die Gruppe, die einem später helfen soll ("übernimm zusammen mit den Banditen den Flohmarkt" Quest).
Jetzt muss man zu den Müllgräber rasen (unter 50 kg gewicht) und diese töten, da die Banditengruppe gleich von einem Freiheitstrupp angegriffen wird. Also zurückrennen und die Freiheitler beschiesssen, da, wenn kein Bandit überlebt auch keiner zu Hilfe kommen kann bzw. beim Sturm auf den Flohmarkt nicht helfen kann.
Die Freiheitler sind danach nicht alle feindlich, also man kann auch danach noch ins Dunkle Tal gehen. Einer der Freiheitler hatte bei mir netterweise eine Dragunov SVD dabei, einer der Stalker beim Flohmarkt ("willst du was besonderes") verkauft Munition dafür.

Der Banditenboss kündigt nachdem der Auftrag erfolgreich abgeschlossen ist an, den Lebenslauf von Narbe zu überprüfen und sich zu melden, vermutlich um den Baditenüberfall nach der Rückkeht aus dem Dunklen Tal nicht unlogisch zu machen.
Gruß


----------



## stromer007 (4. November 2008)

*Neuer Patch 1.05.07 ist draussen!!!*

http://stalker.deepsilver.com/patches.php?lang=de

Ging ja fix diesmal.


----------



## riedochs (4. November 2008)

Ich habe eben einen interessanten "Bug" entdeckt. Ich habe als Stalker die Freiheitsbasis angegriffen um an die 2 SVM Sniper zu kommen. Das seltsame ist man kann nur einen Teil der Basis ausräumen. Der Rest der Freiheitler ist dann trotzdem neutral zu einem, bzw ich konnte mich immer noch der Freiheit anschliessen. Hat aber aufgrund des nun toten Barmannes und Waffenmenschen keinen Sinn mehr.


----------



## boss3D (4. November 2008)

Mal eine ganz doofe Frage:
Gab es überhaupt einen Patch mit der Nummer 1.5.*06*?

Auf der PCGames-Main steht: 


> Die Speicherstände der Version 1.5.04, 1.5.07 sowie 1.5.06 können ohne Probleme weiter verwendet werden.


Ich habe im Moment den Patch 1.5.05 drauf. Heißt das jetzt, dass ich meine Savagames vergessen kann, wenn ich den 07er installiere?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## kill_bill (4. November 2008)

also ich hab auf irgendeiner Seite gelesen (keine Ahnung mehr welche), dass der Patch 07 einfach nur die Stabilität des 06ers verbessert.
Da der 06 die Savegames des 05ers akzeptiert, sollte auch der 07 mit diesen zusammenarbeiten.
Ich hab selber den Patch 06 installiert und hab keine Abstürze gehabt. Allerdings finde ich, dass die Texturen mit diesem Patch deutlich stärker flimmern als vorher, z.B. wenn man mit gezommter Waffe auf eine Grasfläche blickt und dann läuft. (Naja vielleicht bilde ich mir das auch einfach nur ein )
Dann möchte ich eure Aufmerksamkeit noch auf eine Karte der Zone mit sämtlichen verfügbaren Gegenstände finden, die ich auf S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky / Stalker gefunden habe:
http://www.webalice.it/requena/game/stalkercs/images/map_zone_big.jpg
Ich finde das Ding genial !


----------



## boss3D (4. November 2008)

^^ Die Karte ist wirklich genial, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass manche Sticks einfach "herumliegen". Also ich habe meine alle entweder von irgendwelchen Leuten bekommen, oder sie in Verstecken gefunden ...

Jedenfalls werde ich mal nach dem Patch 1.5.06 googeln und den vor dem 07er draufschmeißen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (4. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Die Karte ist wirklich genial, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass manche Sticks einfach "herumliegen". Also ich habe meine alle entweder von irgendwelchen Leuten bekommen, oder sie in Verstecken gefunden ...
> 
> Jedenfalls werde ich mal nach dem Patch 1.5.06 googeln und den vor dem 07er draufschmeißen.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Schaust du hier


----------



## Heroman_overall (4. November 2008)

Was für nen Monitor braucht man damit man sich die karte genau anschauen kann, die ist ja gigantisch. Aber echt klasse das man das Fn2000 gleich in den Sümpfen bekommt find ich klasse war bestimmt nen mega aufwand das ding zu machen


----------



## boss3D (4. November 2008)

So, das Game ist jetzt am aktuellsten Stand und alle Savegames funktionieren noch ... 

Nochmal meine Frage: Liegen manche Sticks wirklich einfach im Gras herum _(wie auf der Karte markiert)_?
Also ich habe alle meine Sticks von irgendwelchen Personen bekommen, oder in Verstecken gefunden.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (4. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> So, das Game ist jetzt am aktuellsten Stand und alle Savegames funktionieren noch ...
> 
> Nochmal meine Frage: Liegen manche Sticks wirklich einfach im Gras herum _(wie auf der Karte markiert)_?
> Also ich habe alle meine Sticks von irgendwelchen Personen bekommen, oder in Verstecken gefunden.
> ...



Nein! Sorry muss jetzt sein  Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil . Auf der Karte sind die Sticks mit einem bunten Viereck in der Ecke makiert und wenn du jetzt die Karte absuchst wirst du Personen finden die dir die Informationen zu diesen Sticks verkaufen.


----------



## boss3D (4. November 2008)

Ich glaube du hast meine Frage nicht ganz verstanden. Hier nochmal in abgespeckter Form zum leichteren Verständnis: Findet man Sticks nur in Verstecken bzw. erhält sie von Personen, oder können die auch ganz einfach im Gras herumliegen _(so, wie z.B. Artefakte [in Anomalien])_?

Wie man erfährt, wo sich ein Stick befindet, habe ich schon kapiert. Lediglich ist mir aufgefallen, dass viele Sticks nicht in einem Versteck markiert sind. Ich habe aber einige in Verstecken gefunden ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (4. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast meine Frage nicht ganz verstanden. Hier nochmal in abgespeckter Form zum leichteren Verständnis: Findet man Sticks nur in Verstecken bzw. erhält sie von Personen, oder können die auch ganz einfach im Gras herumliegen _(so, wie z.B. Artefakte [in Anomalien])_?
> 
> Wie man erfährt, wo sich ein Stick befindet, habe ich schon kapiert. Lediglich ist mir aufgefallen, dass viele Sticks nicht in einem Versteck markiert sind. Ich habe aber einige in Verstecken gefunden ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Nein nur in Verstecken. Da es für die Sticks ja keinen Detektor gibt würdest du dich bei der größe der Spielwelt ja tot suchen. Das wär so als würde ich mein Handy irgendwo in Berlin suchen.  Das die nicht als Versteck gekennzeichnet sind wird auf die Faulheit der Ersteller dieser Karte zurück zuführen sein.


----------



## boss3D (4. November 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Das die nicht als Versteck gekennzeichnet sind wird auf die Faulheit der Ersteller dieser Karte zurück zuführen sein.


Genau das wollte ich hören ... 

Hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn die Sticks einfach herumliegen, wie vom Winde verweht.

_PS: "Dass" und nicht "Das" am Satzanfang._ 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (4. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> _PS: "Dass" und nicht "Das" am Satzanfang._
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Seit wann den das?


----------



## boss3D (4. November 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Seit wann den das?


Ich halte mich an die aktuelle österreichische Rechtschreibung. Ich kann mir jedoch nicht vorstellen, dass man das bei euch in good old Germany anders schreibt ... 

Kleines Bsp.: Ich werde morgen das Game zocken, das _(welches) _sich Clear Sky nennt. Dass ich es zocken werde ist kein Zufall, denn es ist eines meiner Lieblingsgames.   

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (4. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich halte mich an die aktuelle österreichische Rechtschreibung. Ich kann mir jedoch nicht vorstellen, dass man das bei euch in good old Germany anders schreibt ...
> 
> Kleines Bsp.: Ich werde morgen das Game zocken, das _(welches) _sich Clear Sky nennt. Dass ich es zocken werde ist kein Zufall, denn es ist eines meiner Lieblingsgames.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Diese Schreibweiße ist mir total unbekannt.


----------



## kill_bill (5. November 2008)

also um noch ma auf die Frage nach den Sticks zurückzukommen
Die liegen echt nicht einfach in der Landschaft herum. Man muss verschiedenen Leute die Frage stellen : ""
F*** jetzt hab ich's vergessen Naja auf jeden Fall kreigt man als Antwort so etwas wie "Mein Teil des Deals liegt unter der Braunen Regentonne verborgen".

Die Informationen Für USB-Sticks kosten meist recht viel, zwischen 500-2000 Rubel. Ich würd euch den Blick auf File-Upload.net - ClearSky-USB-v1.0.xls empfehlen, das ist ein Exel Dokument mit den Versteck- "Verrätern" aller USB - Sticks. Außerdem sind die Belohnungen angegeben.
Der passende Thread ist Fundorte von Artefakten und USB-Sticks bei Clear Sky (V1.5.05) - Stalker Clear Sky Forum , Danke an Badman76, die Infos sind echt superpraktisch.
Ich hab seitdem praktisch alle Sticks aufgetrieben und hab Kohle ohne Ende


----------



## boss3D (5. November 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Schreibweiße


Schreibwei*s*e ...  

@ kill_bill
Das hört sich ja alles schön und gut an, aber für mich kommt das schon ziemlich nahe an Schummlerei heran. Ich bin dann doch lieber der ehrliche Spieler, der das erreicht, was er durch eigenes Können schafft. 
Außerdem sind die Sticks nicht soooo wichtig. Sie bringen zwar viel Geld, aber das kann man auch erreichen, in dem man nach jedem Kampf Waffen und Munition aufsammelt und diese verkauft. Zumindest mache ich das immer so ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## bleedingme (5. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Schreibwei*s*e ...
> 
> @ kill_bill
> Das hört sich ja alles schön und gut an, aber für mich kommt das schon ziemlich nahe an Schummlerei heran. Ich bin dann doch lieber der ehrliche Spieler, der das erreicht, was er durch eigenes Können schafft.
> ...


 
Wobei ne Kombi aus beidem mit Sicherheit optimal ist. Nach einem Kampf durch Verkauf von aufgesammelten Gegenständen Gewinn im 5-stelligen Bereich zu machen, dürfte schwierig sein.


----------



## boss3D (5. November 2008)

bleedingme schrieb:


> durch Verkauf von aufgesammelten Gegenständen Gewinn im 5-stelligen Bereich zu machen, dürfte schwierig sein.


Nicht unbedingt. 8 Gewehre + Munition bringen schon ganz schön was ein ... 

Was ich allerdings vermisse, sind unzählige Artefakte, die einen steinreich machen, so wie in SoC. Die paar wenigen Artefakte, die man in CS findet, reichen bestenfalls für den Eigengebrauch ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## riedochs (5. November 2008)

Man muss nur suchen. Ich habe schon einiges gefunden.


----------



## boss3D (5. November 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Man muss nur suchen. Ich habe schon einiges gefunden.


Naja, ich habe bis jetzt 5 Artefakte gefunden und 3 davon verkauft. Eines gefällt mir besonders gut, aber ich weiß den Namen jetzt nicht. Jedenfalls ist der einzige Effekt dieses Artefakts *- 6* Strahlung ... 

Das erlaubt mir, weitere Artefakte an meinem Gürtel anzubringen, ohne dauerhaft verstrahlt zu werden.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. 8 Gewehre + Munition bringen schon ganz schön was ein ...
> 
> Was ich allerdings vermisse, sind unzählige Artefakte, die einen steinreich machen, so wie in SoC. Die paar wenigen Artefakte, die man in CS findet, reichen bestenfalls für den Eigengebrauch ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 

Das mit den Gewehren mach ich auch so....vor allem mit einem Exoskelett kann man eine Menge aufsammeln....man muss nur schauen wo man die Verkauft....die Preise weichen zum Teil enorm von einander ab...

Also Artefakte gibt es schon ne ganze Menge, aber eben doch nur sehr weit verstreut und zum Teil unmöglich zu bekommen.....man muss ganz schön danach suchen....

Alleine im Apronom gibt es 5 !!! von denen ich weis +1 was man geschenkt bekommt...während dessen es bei den Sümpfen nur 4 ??? gibt....

Beim Förster nur eins....im Banditenuntergrund wo man das Artekfakt für den Förster holen soll, ist auch eins... im Roten Wald selber konnte ich nur 3 lokalisieren, wobei man an eins nicht ran kommt...bei der Militärbasis habe ich nur 2 Gefunden....an eins kommt man nicht ran...

Auf der Müllhalde sind mir 5 !!! über den Weg gelaufen....

mfg


----------



## boss3D (5. November 2008)

^^ Also ich suche die Artefakte nicht extra. Das wäre mir zu zeitaufwändig. Vorallem in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass ich meist mehrmals hintereinander sterbe, bis es mir gelingt, das Artefakt lebend aus der Anomalie rauszubekommen. Ich nehme nur die Artefakte mit, über die ich praktisch stoplere ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## kill_bill (5. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja alles schön und gut an, aber für mich kommt das schon ziemlich nahe an Schummlerei heran. Ich bin dann doch lieber der ehrliche Spieler, der das erreicht, was er durch eigenes Können schafft.
> MfG, boss3D


Ja, stimmt irgendwo schon. Aber ich hab das Spiel schon einmal durchgespielt ohne irgendwelche Hilfen und ich finde, dass das Spiel so programmiert ist, dass man von allein kaum alles "erlebt", und ich finde ,wenn man schon 40 € für das Spiel bezahlt hat.
Beispiele : G 36, Svumk-2 . Wenn man die nicht richtig sucht findet man die auch nicht (wobei ich nicht mal weiß, wo es die Svumk-2 gibt)
Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Also ich suche die Artefakte nicht extra. Das wäre mir zu zeitaufwändig. Vorallem in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass ich meist mehrmals hintereinander sterbe, bis es mir gelingt, das Artefakt lebend aus der Anomalie rauszubekommen. Ich nehme nur die Artefakte mit, über die ich praktisch stoplere ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Du verpasst einiges, wenn Du nicht mal ungezielt über die Karte Wanderst....

Speziell gesucht habe ich nach den Artefakten auch nicht....nur bei jeder Anomalie, die mir begegnet ist, habe ich den Scanner eingeschaltet....

Du mußt nicht immer in den Anomalien gleich bei der Wegsuche sterben...benutze die Schrauben (taste 6) und werfe die auf Deinen Weg....so findest Du den richtigen Durchgang zu den Artefakten....

Ideal ist natürlich der Top Scanner....der zeigt Dir die Position des Artefaktes an....Den kannst Du schon am Anfang des Spiels in den Sümpfen oben links bei den Eisenbahnschienen/Eisenbahnbrücke bekommen.....der ist in einem Erdbunker hinter einem Bett versteckt (Granate hinter die Metallplatte)....und oben drein steht dort ein Eimer wo ein wertvolles Artefakt versteckt ist....(scanner einschalten).

Mfg


----------



## boss3D (6. November 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Du verpasst einiges, wenn Du nicht mal ungezielt über die Karte Wanderst....


Nö, ich wandere schon jede Karte ab. Immerhin räume ich ja die ganzen Verstecke aus und die Quests bringen einen auch in jede Ecke der Karten ... 


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Speziell gesucht habe ich nach den Artefakten auch nicht....nur bei jeder Anomalie, die mir begegnet ist, habe ich den Scanner eingeschaltet....


Das mache ich auch. Genau das habe ich ja mit "drüberstolpern" gemeint. 


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Du mußt nicht immer in den Anomalien gleich bei der Wegsuche sterben...benutze die Schrauben (taste 6) und werfe die auf Deinen Weg....so findest Du den richtigen Durchgang zu den Artefakten....


Äh ... wie funktioniert das? Ich weiß schon, dass ich Schrauben mithabe, aber ich wusste bis jetzt nicht, wofür die gut sein sollen. Werden die Schrauben von der Anomalie herumgeschleudert, oder sonst was, wenn ich sie da reinwerfe?


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ideal ist natürlich der Top Scanner....der zeigt Dir die Position des Artefaktes an....Den kannst Du schon am Anfang des Spiels in den Sümpfen oben links bei den Eisenbahnschienen/Eisenbahnbrücke bekommen.....der ist in einem Erdbunker hinter einem Bett versteckt (Granate hinter die Metallplatte)....und oben drein steht dort ein Eimer wo ein wertvolles Artefakt versteckt ist....(scanner einschalten).


Einen Top-Scanner habe ich bereits.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Äh ... wie funktioniert das? Ich weiß schon, dass ich Schrauben mithabe, aber ich wusste bis jetzt nicht, wofür die gut sein sollen. Werden die Schrauben von der Anomalie herumgeschleudert, oder sonst was, wenn ich sie da reinwerfe?
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Genau 

Die Anomalie wird Ausgelöst !!!! 

Die Feuersäule steigt Hoch, Elektroschlag....die ganze Palette, je nach Anomalie unterschiedlich....und wenn die Schraube ohne irgend was auf den Boden fällt....dann ist der Weg bis zur Schraube sicher....

Dafür sind nämlich die Schrauben da....im ersten Stalker Shadow of Tschernoby war das sogar beschrieben...Schrauben hast Du unendlich....

Wofür soll man sonst die Schrauben gebrauchen ??? Dosenwerfen??? 
Versuchen einen Gegner damit Tot zu schmeißen???....das könnte sogar funktionieren....der lacht sich bestimmt Tot wenn Du Ihn mit Schrauben bewirfst...



Mfg


----------



## boss3D (6. November 2008)

Mir ist auch in SoC nie aufgefallen, dass man überhaupt Schrauben dabeihat. Jedenfalls danke für den Tipp ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (6. November 2008)

So mal wieder ne runde CS gespielt und nach ner Stunde war ich mal wieder auf dem Desktop. Eine weiter halbe stunde schon wieder und dann noch mal und noch einmal, aber ansonsten läuft alles, oh schon wieder auf dem Desktop. Vielleicht soll das ja so sein


----------



## boss3D (6. November 2008)

^^ Solche Probleme hatte ich in dem Game zum Glück nie. 

Was mir jedoch aufgefallen ist: Bevor das Game DX10.1-Unterstützung erhalten hat, lief es mit 4x AA absolut flüssig, aber man hat die Kantenglättung fast nicht bemerkt. Jetzt mit DX10.1 und 4x AA habe ich selten mehr als 15 FPS, aber der Treppeneffekt ist so gut, wie komplett verschwunden. Das AA wurde zumindest auf Radeons mit der DX10.1-Implementierung sehr stark verbessert, aber eben auf Kosten der Performance ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## bleedingme (7. November 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> So mal wieder ne runde CS gespielt und nach ner Stunde war ich mal wieder auf dem Desktop. Eine weiter halbe stunde schon wieder und dann noch mal und noch einmal, aber ansonsten läuft alles, oh schon wieder auf dem Desktop. Vielleicht soll das ja so sein


 
Na wenigstens noch jemand...

Kaputte Speicherstände hat mir erst der 05er Patch beschert, nämlich schön sortiert die 3 letzten, quasi genau die, wo ich dann schön den voll gepimpten SEVA und zuletzt auch das Exoskelett schon aufgemöbelt hatte. DANKE DAFÜR! Vorher bin ich von diesem Mist verschont geblieben. Nu hat auch der 07er nix geholfen, hier bleibt kaputt wohl kaputt. Ich liebe dieses Spiel - eigentlich. Aber im Moment habe ich wenig Lust, die schon absolvierten Ingamestunden NOCHMAL abzuackern.


----------



## kill_bill (7. November 2008)

Versuch ma den Grafikkartentreiber neu aufzuspielen, des wikt manchmal wahre wunder.
Bei mir lief Stalker mehrere Wochen reibungslos bis ich auf einmal nur noch 8 fps statt vorher 35 hatte. Also hab ich den Treiber neu draufgespielt und es waren auf einmal 70 fps !! 
Allerdings leider nur bis zum nächsten Neustart, dann hatt ich wieder meine 35. Ich glaub langsam, mein PC is manchmal ein bisschen komisch drauf
mfg


----------



## CiSaR (7. November 2008)

Endlich ist der Keks für Version 1.5.07 da


----------



## boss3D (7. November 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Endlich ist der Keks für Version 1.5.07 da


Der "Keks" für Version 1.5.07 ist schon seit ein paar Tagen da, oder wie könnte ich sonst von der implementierten DX10.1-Unterstützung reden?  

Jedenfalls drückt das DX10.1-AA die Performance ganz schön nach unten, auch wenn es hervorragend aussieht ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (7. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Der "Keks" für Version 1.5.07 ist schon seit ein paar Tagen da, oder wie könnte ich sonst von der implementierten DX10.1-Unterstützung reden?
> 
> Jedenfalls drückt das DX10.1-AA die Performance ganz schön nach unten, auch wenn es hervorragend aussieht ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



War da einer nicht einkaufen


----------



## Betschi (7. November 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> War da einer nicht einkaufen


wer braucht schon D3D 10.1...


----------



## EZ-S (7. November 2008)

der Patch bringt mal garnix......jedenfalls bei mir.
Das Spiel läuft gut und so aber stürzt ständig ab (Vista 64,9800GX2,C2Q9450,4GB Coirsair)

Ständig kommt dieses Vista Problem Pop up.

Muss Mann die Patches eigentlich alle installen?Hab das Game installiert und direkt den allerneusten genommen.


----------



## EZ-S (8. November 2008)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## boss3D (8. November 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> War da einer nicht einkaufen


Was meinst du jetzt damit? _(mit "Keks" meintest du doch "Patch"?!)_

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (8. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Was meinst du jetzt damit? _(mit "Keks" meintest du doch "Patch"?!)_
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Nein das was die DVD überflüssig macht


----------



## boss3D (8. November 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Nein das was die DVD überflüssig macht


Achso, alles klar ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Betschi (8. November 2008)

Hey Leute beim agroprom ist im untergrund so ein einsiedler. Bei dem müsst ihr den Sunrise-Anzug verkaufen, den ihr für den Quest, begleite die stalker bekommen habt. Er zahlt ne ziemlich grosse summe...


----------



## Roli (8. November 2008)

Mah braucht man iwelche Artefakte oder ne besondere Rüstung um das Game ab der Teleportation im Red Forest zu ende zu bringen? Seitdem habe ich dauerhaft die Meldung "gefärhliches Strahlenniveau Zutritt nur mit Schutzkleidung". -> Alle 3 Sek n Medipack bis ich tot bin. Keine Artefakte angelegt, Rüstung is die sunrise Rüsse von irgend ner stalker eskort quest.
Habe wenig bis gar keine Lust jetzt das SPiel von Anfang an zu starten...


----------



## Betschi (8. November 2008)

Roli schrieb:


> Mah braucht man iwelche Artefakte oder ne besondere Rüstung um das Game ab der Teleportation im Red Forest zu ende zu bringen? Seitdem habe ich dauerhaft die Meldung "gefärhliches Strahlenniveau Zutritt nur mit Schutzkleidung". -> Alle 3 Sek n Medipack bis ich tot bin. Keine Artefakte angelegt, Rüstung is die sunrise Rüsse von irgend ner stalker eskort quest.
> Habe wenig bis gar keine Lust jetzt das SPiel von Anfang an zu starten...


Naja, als ich im red forest war hatte ich einen voll getunten Sevs Suit. Empfehle dir, den au zu kaufen und dass entsprechend zu tunen...


----------



## boss3D (8. November 2008)

Jap, Tuning ist Pflicht! Ohne bringt dir der beste Anzug nichts ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Roli (8. November 2008)

Dann breche ich das game an der stelle mal ab...dieses blinde kuh artefakte suchen ist die nervigste verschlimmerung die ich jemals in nem addon erlebt hab. schade eigtl..


----------



## boss3D (8. November 2008)

1.) Clear Sky ist das Prequel von SoC und damit ein eigenes Spiel. Kein Addon, wie du sagst.

2.) Niemand zwingt dich, irgendwelche Artefakte zu suchen. Mit Tuning meinten wir, dass du zu einem Mechaniker gehst _(die gibt es in jeder Basis)_ und dort auswählst, wie du deinen Anzug verbessern möchtest.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Betschi (9. November 2008)

Den Seva-Anzug zu tunen, lohnt sich nur wenn man den Mechaniker bei den Banditen beauftragt, weil nur er kann den PSI-Schutz einbauen....


----------



## Betschi (9. November 2008)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage: Ich will ja ne neue Grafikkarte in meinen Rechner einbauen. Sollte ich nun eine GTX 260, 280 oder eine HD 4870 Mit 512 Gbyte oder eine mit 1024 Gbyte einbauen lassen? Ich zocke ja eh nur Stalker, darum denke ich dass ich nicht gerade im falschen Thread bin


----------



## boss3D (9. November 2008)

Ganz klar HD4870 _(1 GB)_, oder GTX 280. Auf jedenfall was mit viiiiiiiel Speicher. Mit 4x DX10.1 AA tut sich meine 512er HD4870 in 1680 x 1050 schon etwas schwer, jenseits der 30 FPS-Marke zu bleiben.

Da die 512er HD4870 in Clear Sky mit der GTX 280 nahezu gleichauf ist _(Link > furchtbar, dass man heute schon jede Kleinigkeit beweisen muss)_, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die "große" HD4870 noch einen Tick schneller sein wird, als die nVidia.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Betschi (9. November 2008)

Da steht ja, dass die 260 schneller ist als die 280...


----------



## boss3D (9. November 2008)

Betschi schrieb:


> Da steht ja, dass die 260 schneller ist als die 280...


Sorry, aber wo hast du den Schmarren her? Alles, was da steht, ist, dass die GTX 260 in Clear Sky unter Treiberproblemen _(die mit neueren Treibern möglicherweise schon behoben wurden)_ leidet. Oder verwechselst du gerade GTX 260 *SLI *mit der Single-GPU?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Betschi (9. November 2008)

ja ich hab die sli verwechselt


----------



## Roli (10. November 2008)

is das normal das der strelok ganz unten unter ner brücke steht, sich nicht bewegt, auch nach 50 gauss headshots nix mehr von seinem roten balken verliert? oder muss ich wieder mal n komplettes lvl neu spielen um den mist endlich zu beenden?


----------



## Betschi (10. November 2008)

Roli schrieb:


> is das normal das der strelok ganz unten unter ner brücke steht, sich nicht bewegt, auch nach 50 gauss headshots nix mehr von seinem roten balken verliert? oder muss ich wieder mal n komplettes lvl neu spielen um den mist endlich zu beenden?


Bei mir war das auch so. Ich hab ihn halt immer getroffen, es ist ja logisch wenn man ihn nicht trifft, dass er auch kein Leben verliert


----------



## Stomper (11. November 2008)

hmmm zu Thema Performance:
Bin ich der einzige bei dem das Spiel mal Arschsauber läuft? (1920 x 1200)
Hab halt bis jetzt noch nix von Performance Problemem mitbekommen... läuft auf meinem 24 Zöller mit allen einstellungen auf max AA,AF usw. auf ca. 40FPS
Far Cry 2 oder Crysis Warhead machen da mehr Probleme (Crossfire Unterstüzung lässt grüßen -.-)
läuft zwar auch super auf ultra Hoch und Enthusiast aber musste halt C-fire ausschalten was mich bei meiner auflösung mal knapp auf 30 FPS bringt (in meinen Augen gerade so flüssig Spielbar)

Stalker hat eigentlich recht Humane HW anforderungen!

lg Stomper


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. November 2008)

Stomper schrieb:


> hmmm zu Thema Performance:
> Bin ich der einzige bei dem das Spiel mal Arschsauber läuft? (1920 x 1200)
> Hab halt bis jetzt noch nix von Performance Problemem mitbekommen... läuft auf meinem 24 Zöller mit allen einstellungen auf max AA,AF usw. auf ca. 40FPS
> Far Cry 2 oder Crysis Warhead machen da mehr Probleme (Crossfire Unterstüzung lässt grüßen -.-)
> ...


 
Nein, bist Du nicht....

Aber, die wenigsten haben ein System, wie Du hast....

Ein E8600 auf 4,2GHZ , Crossfire und 8GB Hauptspeicher ist auch das was CS braucht....

Wenn Du nur einen 3GHZ Prozi hast brauchst Du schon das CPU Controll Tool, weil ohne den 2.Kern das Spiel nicht in hohen Auflösungen laufen würde....dazu kommt noch das die meisten nur 2GB Speicher haben....

Mein E6750 @3,6Ghz, 4GB Speicher und die 260GTX Reichen ohne CPU Controll nicht aus um in 1600er Auflösung mit allen Details zu Spielen....

Dadurch, das jetzt beide Kerne benutzt werden ist das erst möglich....deshalb ist ja der Fred hier so lang geworden....

Natürlich haben auch die Patches die Performance verbessert...

Mfg


----------



## LaCroato (12. November 2008)

Hi Leute,

habe folgendes Problem:

Habe Stalker Clear sky inkl. Patch 1.5.07 installiert und komme im Menü des Spiels *nicht in die Optionen* rein. Weder per Maustaste noch per Tastatur.

Das Spiel selber läuft ganz normal, nur kann überhaupt keine Optionen einstellen, da ich da nicht reinkomme.

Hat jemand ´ne Idee?

Wäre Euch sehr dankbar! 

*UPDATE*
*Habe es selber rausgefunden: In dem ich das Spiel im XP SP2 Kompatibilitätsmodus gestartet habe kam ich in die Optionen rein,
weiß jemand warum das so ist... Liegt das am 64bit Vista Business??*


----------



## LaCroato (12. November 2008)

*Sorry Doppelpost...
Bin zu Blöd zum Löschen 
*


----------



## boss3D (12. November 2008)

Das es am 64 Bit Modus liegt, kann nicht sein > habe ja selbst 64 Bit Home Premium. Aber dass es an der Business-Version liegt, ist gut möglich ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## LaCroato (12. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Das es am 64 Bit Modus liegt, kann nicht sein > habe ja selbst 64 Bit Home Premium. Aber dass es an der Business-Version liegt, ist gut möglich ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ja ist halt irgendwie seltsam dass es nur im XP-Kompatibilitätsmodus geht... Ansonsten stört es mich nicht wirklich... Unter Vista home Premium 32 bit hat es einwandfrei funktioniert...


----------



## boss3D (12. November 2008)

LaCroato schrieb:


> Unter Vista home Premium 32 bit hat es einwandfrei funktioniert...


Wieso zockst du dann jetzt auf Business?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## LaCroato (12. November 2008)

Ich zocke jetzt auf Vista Business *64 bit*...

Vista Home Premium habe ich nur in *32 bit.

*War mir wichtig wegen dem Speicherausbau u.a.

Ansonsten läuft das Spiel super unter Vista 64 bit, nur die Sache mit den nicht auswählbaren Optionen ging mir auf den Keks...


----------



## xxcenturioxx (12. November 2008)

An Vista liegt es nicht, ich zocke ja auch seit Windows draußen ist auf Vista 64 Bit Ultimate..
Und bei mir läuft es auch ohne CPU Control oder so auf max Details auf 1920x1200..Dx10.1.
Und flüssig..
Flüsig is bei mir ab so 30 FPS, für Singleplayer genug.. Multiplayer is 60 grade genug..


----------



## LaCroato (12. November 2008)

xxcenturioxx schrieb:


> An Vista liegt es nicht, ich zocke ja auch seit Windows draußen ist auf Vista 64 Bit Ultimate..
> Und bei mir läuft es auch ohne CPU Control oder so auf max Details auf 1920x1200..Dx10.1.
> Und flüssig..
> Flüsig is bei mir ab so 30 FPS, für Singleplayer genug.. Multiplayer is 60 grade genug..



Ja läuft auch bei mir gut unter Vista 64 bit bis auf die Optionsgeschichte...
Nicht weiter tragisch..


----------



## boss3D (12. November 2008)

@ xxcenturioxx
Lass mich raten: Du zockst ohne AA/AF?  

Ich zocke in 1680 x 1050 und DX10.1. Mit 4x AF läuft das Game damit mit durchschnittlich 15 FPS ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (13. November 2008)

Bei mir macht Clear Sky gerade ziemlich verrückte Probleme: Auf meinem System läuft das Game urplötzlich nur noch mit 3 - 4 FPS, völlig egal, was ich unter Optionen einstelle ...   

Die Graka ist 100 %ig stabil, das Game ist auf dem aktuellsten Stand und die neuesten Treiber sind drauf?!

*Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?*
Vor 2 Tagen lief es mit 4x AA und alles auf Maximum noch mit 40 FPS. Den Zustand will ich wieder haben!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Bei mir macht Clear Sky gerade ziemlich verrückte Probleme: Auf meinem System läuft das Game urplötzlich nur noch mit 3 - 4 FPS, völlig egal, was ich unter Optionen einstelle ...
> 
> Die Graka ist 100 %ig stabil, das Game ist auf dem aktuellsten Stand und die neuesten Treiber sind drauf?!
> 
> ...


 
Ist es beim Computer Neustart auch noch so ????

Mfg


----------



## CiSaR (13. November 2008)

Das hatte ich auch aber wie ich es gelöst habe weiß ich nicht.


----------



## boss3D (13. November 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ist es beim Computer Neustart auch noch so


Ja, das Problem tritt auch nach Neustarts auf. Witzigerweise aber nur in Clear Sky. Alles andere läuft butterweich, selbst Warhead ...  

Was kann zu einem derartigen FPS-Einbruch führen?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (13. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ja, das Problem tritt auch nach Neustarts auf. Witzigerweise aber nur in Clear Sky. Alles andere läuft butterweich, selbst Warhead ...
> 
> Was kann zu einem derartigen FPS-Einbruch führen?
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ich hatte es gleich nach der Neuinstallation. Hab dann auf niedriegeren Details gespielt und nach na Stunde alles wieder auf Max gestellt und siehe da alles war wieder schön.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ja, das Problem tritt auch nach Neustarts auf. Witzigerweise aber nur in Clear Sky. Alles andere läuft butterweich, selbst Warhead ...
> 
> Was kann zu einem derartigen FPS-Einbruch führen?
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Das ist eine gute Frage....

Ich habe auch schon so 3-4 mal einen Einbruch bei Stalker gehabt....aber ein Neustart des Compi`s half immer...

Hast Du mal einen älteren Spielstand probiert ????

Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass das Problem auch jemand hatte....

Ich glaube ein älterer Spielstand half....

Hast Du den Graka Treiber mal neu installiert ???

Oder Spielstände sichern und neuinstallation...vielleicht hat ein BUG ??? ... beim Speichern das Programm zerschossen ???


----------



## boss3D (13. November 2008)

Da mir auch nichts anderes mehr einfällt, werde ich es bei Zeiten mal neuinstallieren ...

*[Edit]*
Mir ist gerade was eingefallen:
Ich habe neulich das DX_Novermber2008-Upadte installiert und das Problem tritt ziemlich genau ab dem Zeitpunkt auf?! Meint ihr, es könnte daran liegen?

*[Edit 2]*
Scheinbar lag das Problem doch irgendwie am DX10.1-Modus. Ich habe jetzt wieder DX10 + 4x AA eingestellt, den PC neugestartet und plötzlich läuft das Game wieder gewohnt gut _(30 - 50 FPS)_. Was mich nur wundert: Nach den PCGH-Benches müsste meine HD4870 selbst im DX10.1-Modus deutlich schneller sein, als 4 FPS?!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. November 2008)

was mich atm total nervt ist dass wir permanent die Müllhalde verlieren, egal wie oft das Depot gesäubert wird, weiss nicht wie oft ich schon deswegen zurück zur müllhalde lief kaum sind alle Banditen über den Jordan, schon sind wieder welche da

Aber es bleibt trozdem ein geiles spiel, ein aufgemotzer BULAT Anzug, gepimpte AK mit Zielfernrohr, insgesamt über 1500 schuss muni und genug Verbände und Medipacks YEAHAHH


----------



## CiSaR (19. November 2008)

Ich könnte heulen. Ich hab schön meinen Prozi übertaktet und was nun keine Savegames gehen mehr


----------



## boss3D (19. November 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Ich könnte heulen. Ich hab schön meinen Prozi übertaktet und was nun keine Savegames gehen mehr


Vielleicht kannst du ja mit meinen Saves was anfangen. Als kleinen Trost findest du diese im Anhang ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (19. November 2008)

Ne bei deinen stürzt das Spiel auch ab. Ich werds morgen mal neu installieren und sehen ob´s dann geht und vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## boss3D (19. November 2008)

Also bei mir läuft CS mit meinen Saves einwandfrei. Die Saves sind übrigens Version 1.5.07 ... 

Installiere es einfach neu und bringe es auf die aktuellste Version. Dann kannst du es ja nochmal mit den Saves probieren.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (20. November 2008)

Ich hab ja auch 1.5.07. Naja mal die Patchs aus dem Internet zusammen suchen und neuinstallieren.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. November 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch 1.5.07. Naja mal die Patchs aus dem Internet zusammen suchen und neuinstallieren.



Wegen den Patches brauchst Du nur auf die Startseite schauen....

Mfg


----------



## CiSaR (20. November 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Wegen den Patches brauchst Du nur auf die Startseite schauen....
> 
> Mfg



Sehr schön da hast du sie ja alle


----------



## Butzmann (21. November 2008)

*Mein Senf*

Hallo Stalker Freunde,
ich bin neu hier, zumindestens neu registriert. Den Stalker Fred verfolge ich allerdings schon seit Anfang und es hat mich immer wieder gereizt zu einem oder anderen was zu schreiben. Auf jeden Fall gelungenes Ding @Rosstaeuscher .

Zu aller erst..... ich habe keinen High end PC nur nen AMD Athlon XP 3800 und ne NVIDIA 6600 GTund spiele Stalker erst seit Patch 1.05.05. Bis auf 2 Xray Engine Fehler hatte ich keinen einzigen Absturz. Allerdings spiele ich auch auf niedriger Qualität. 

SoC hatte ich damals auch 3 oder 4 mal durchgespielt und es ließ mich damals schon nicht los. Stalker CS allerdings rockt meiner Meinung nach noch mehr. Jetzt wo ich Stalker CS durch habe fange ich nochmal wieder mit nem alten Save an um mal so alles auszuprobieren. Hier zu meinem Tippsenf:
Irgendjemand wollte unbedingt das G37. Dazu muss man kurzes Fraktionshopping machen (geht eigentlich sehr gut). Also ab zu den Wächtern hoppen, anschließend zu den Militärlagern, dort in einer Senke zwischen Dorf und Kreuzung zu den Wächtern gehen und einen fragen "Wie kann ich dir helfen", der gibt Auftrag das Artefakt Flamme aus dem abgebrannten Dorf zu holen, als Belohnung gibbet das G37.

Ach ja Thema Fraktionshopping. mann kann bis auf die Banditen mehrfach die Fraktionen wechseln und so die begehrten Belohnungen einheimsen. Vorraussetzung ist ihr macht euch vor dem Beitritt bei der Fraktion durch ein paar Gefälligkeitsjobs Freunde (zu sehen im PDA Statistik) . Meistens gibts für jeden Job zwischen einem halben und 1 1/2 Striche Richtung Freundschaft dazu. Wenn ihr jetzt die Fraktion wechselt beachtet das Pro Gemetzel ebenfalls 1-1 1/2 Balken wieder abgezogen werden. Das geht sehr gut Ich habe so alle USB Sticks gefunden (bis auf die 2 Unauffindbaren). Habe mit den Wächtern die Freiheitler bisl bekämpft, dann zu den Stalkern gewechselt (damit Freiheit wieder automatisch nicht feindlich) und dann Wechsel zu den Freiheitlern, die Banditen und Wächter bekämpft, und wieder zu den Stalkern gewechselt.
Ich habe es sogar geschafft das der Banditenmech mir die Aufträge erteilt seine Sticks zu finden, obwohl er total verfeindet ist und ab und zu auf mich ballert. Eigentlich hätte ich noch viele Tipps aber ich will man nicht zu lang machen für den ersten Beitrag.

2 Fragen hätte ich aber auch: Anscheinend kann kein Mechaniker die FM 200 T oder das G 37 pimpen, ist das richtig ?
Hat jemand zufällig die 2 Speichersticks gefunden ( 1. Ausbalancieren der Automatik 2. elektrische Stabilisation Repetierschrotflinten) wenn ja wäre fürn Tipp dankbar.


M.f.G. Butzmann


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. November 2008)

nachdem ich jetzt in Limansk den Maschinengewehrposten ausgeschaltet habe komm ich an dieser stelle nicht mehr weiter, wenn ich diese komischen blasen versuche zu durchqueren, schmeisst mich das spiel immer an die gleiche ausganstelle zurück, hat jemand nen tipp ?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=46675&stc=1&d=1227382738

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=46676&stc=1&d=1227382738


----------



## boss3D (22. November 2008)

Diese Anomalie ist doch in Kordon bei der Eisenbahnbrücke auch schonmal vorgekommen. Wenn man in so eine Blase reingehüpft ist, ist man ganz woanders wieder rausgekommen. Wenn dich jetzt die Blase zurückwirft, würde ich schauen, ob es vielleicht irgendwo im näheren Umfeld eine Stelle _(ein Tunnel, oder so was)_ gibt, bei der du weiterkommst ...

^^ Ist jetzt vielleicht etwas blöd erklärt, aber denk an die Quest in Kordon zurück.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Diese Anomalie ist doch in Kordon bei der Eisenbahnbrücke auch schonmal vorgekommen. Wenn man in so eine Blase reingehüpft ist, ist man ganz woanders wieder rausgekommen. Wenn dich jetzt die Blase zurückwirft, würde ich schauen, ob es vielleicht irgendwo im näheren Umfeld eine Stelle _(ein Tunnel, oder so was)_ gibt, bei der du weiterkommst ...
> 
> ^^ Ist jetzt vielleicht etwas blöd erklärt, aber denk an die Quest in Kordon zurück.
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
hi boss,

anscheinend muss man durch einen der Busse hindurch die dort rumstehen, werd das nachher versuchen, poste dann das ergebniss

mfg


----------



## grubsnek (23. November 2008)

Sind mit Version 1.5.07 mittlwerweile alle bzw. die meisten Bugs entfernt worden? 
Ich überlege mir das Spiel zu kaufen aber wegen der vielen Meldungen über diverse gravierende Bugs bin ich etwas unentschlossen.

Weiß zufällig jemand, ob es in nächster Zeit eine Preissenkung geben wird? Schließlich kostet Clear Sky immernoch ca. 35€-38€ (neu). Wegen der ab 18 Freigabe gibts auch keine vernünftigen gebrauchten Angebote...


----------



## boss3D (23. November 2008)

Naja, Bugs sind mir schon ab Version 1.5.05 keine mehr aufgefallen, aber was mich nervt, ist die extrem miese Performance. Ich habe das Game jetzt schon 1.5 Wochen nicht mehr angerührt, weil ich einfach keine Lust mehr habe. Wenn du einen guten Shooter spielen willst, dann hole dir lieber Far Cry 2. Das macht deutlich mehr Laune ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## grubsnek (23. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> einfach keine Lust mehr habe. Wenn du einen guten Shooter spielen willst, dann hole dir lieber Far Cry 2. Das macht deutlich mehr Laune ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Das hab ich schon und das gefällt mir irgendwie nicht. Die Autofahrten sind zu lang und die Gegner spawnen zu schnell wieder.


----------



## SibirienFux (23. November 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> hi boss,
> 
> anscheinend muss man durch einen der Busse hindurch die dort rumstehen, werd das nachher versuchen, poste dann das ergebniss
> 
> mfg


 
Versuch ganz rechts neben dem haus zu laufen,da ist so einer stufe,versuch da drauf zu springen und auf ihr entlang zu gehen,solange ich mich erinern kann habe ich die stele so gemeistert.


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. November 2008)

SibirienFux schrieb:


> Versuch ganz rechts neben dem haus zu laufen,da ist so einer stufe,versuch da drauf zu springen und auf ihr entlang zu gehen,solange ich mich erinern kann habe ich die stele so gemeistert.


 
man muss durch einen der Busse gehen um da rauszukommen, einfach an der ersten blase vorbei und dann gibts beim Bus einen Schrank, durch den man in den Bus reinkommt

Doch nun gibts ein anderes kleines problemchen, ich muss den generator ausschalten und finde das ding irgendwie nicht


Edit : hat sich erledigt, mann sind das ab Limansk heftige Ballereien


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. November 2008)

hier mal ne nahaufnahme einer äusserst fiesen bestie, leider hat diese aktion mir auch das virtuelle Licht ausgeblasen , macht aber nix bin mittlerweile in Limansk


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=47174&stc=1&d=1227538641


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=47175&stc=1&d=1227538768



Edit : man kann die screens leider nicht vergrössern, hab sie aus einem meiner alben importiert, die volle Bildgrösse und viele andere interessante Clear Sky screens findet ihr auf meiner seite


----------



## boss3D (24. November 2008)

^^ Verkleinere die Bilder doch einfach mit dem Office Picture Manager, oder Paint.NET so, dass die Breite nicht mehr, als 900 px beträgt und binde sie dann per Imagetask in dein Posting ein ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (24. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Verkleinere die Bilder doch einfach mit dem Office Picture Manager, oder Paint.NET so, dass die Breite nicht mehr, als 900 px beträgt und binde sie dann per Imagetask in dein Posting ein ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Nicht verkleinern vergrößern meint er 
Er nimmt die Bilder aus seiner Galerie und da sind die so klein. Irgendwie 
Lade die Bilder doch direkt hier in deinen Post


----------



## Flotter Geist (24. November 2008)

Was ist das denn für ein Vieh auf den Bildern?
Hab ich ja noch nie in Stalker gesehn


----------



## boss3D (24. November 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Nicht verkleinern vergrößern meint er


Er wird die doch irgendwo in 1680 x 1050 bzw. 1280 x 1024 auf seinem PC gespeichert haben?! Zumindest ging ich davon aus ... 


Flotter Geist schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Vieh auf den Bildern?
> Hab ich ja noch nie in Stalker gesehn


Wie die heißen, fällt mir gerade nicht ein, aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, sieht man die zum ersten Mal, wenn man von der CS-Basis zu den Sümpfen geht _(bereits nach der ersten Mission)_.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. November 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Nicht verkleinern vergrößern meint er
> Er nimmt die Bilder aus seiner Galerie und da sind die so klein. Irgendwie
> Lade die Bilder doch direkt hier in deinen Post


 

die bilder hab ich leider alle im Ordner Fraps und in eigene bilder gelöscht, da ich sonst die übersicht verliere, jedoch werde ich noch einige neue screens anchliefern, werd die dann sofort hier rein setzen


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Wie die heißen, fällt mir gerade nicht ein, aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, sieht man die zum ersten Mal, wenn man von der CS-Basis zu den Sümpfen geht _(bereits nach der ersten Mission)_.
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
das viech ist teil einer mission im roten wald, beschütze die STALKER bla bla, als reward gibts ein Artefakt namens BLASE oder vielleicht auch ein anderes, bin nicht sicher, hatte die mission schon mal vor einem monat, hatte dann aber neu angefangen aber diesmal die mission nicht erfolgreich beendet, aber who cares, mit einem aufgemotzten BUALT braucht man die BLASE nicht


----------



## boss3D (24. November 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> das viech ist teil einer mission im roten wald, beschütze die STALKER bla bla, als reward gibts ein Artefakt namens BLASE


Ist doch völlig egal, was das für ein Vieh ist. Ballere es über den Haufen und hole dir das Artefakt ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ist doch völlig egal, was das für ein Vieh ist. Ballere es über den Haufen und hole dir das Artefakt ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 

brauch das artefakt nicht, es ist zwar gut gegen strahlung, aber bei meinem anzug sinnlos, hatte bis jetzt sehr viele artefakte gefunden, einige sogar in dreifacher ausführung, aber alles verkauft und in den BULAT und Muni gesteckt


----------



## boss3D (24. November 2008)

Also ich würde kein Artefakt sausen lassen, das ich bekommen könnte ... 
Alleine schon das Geld, das mir das Artefakt bringen würde, hätte ich dringend notwendig.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Also ich würde kein Artefakt sausen lassen, das ich bekommen könnte ...
> Alleine schon das Geld, das mir das Artefakt bringen würde, hätte ich dringend notwendig.
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 

klar das geld hat man mehr, ich hatte versucht die sau umzunieten, und ich weiss nicht mit was alles draufgeballert hab, hat diesmal nix geholfen, und ich wollte einfach nur weiter. Über 2 monate spielzeit haben viel spass gemacht aber ich will gleich mal was anderes zocken.

Bin momentan im Krankenhaus auf dem weg zum AKW, was ich jetzt dringend bräuchte wäre jemand der meinen Anzug und die Waffen repariert, aber ab Limansk findet sich bis jetzt keiner mehr......


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. November 2008)

lol, ein Bandit vorm Erschiessungskommando  


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=47238&stc=1&d=1227551300


----------



## Flotter Geist (24. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ist doch völlig egal, was das für ein Vieh ist. Ballere es über den Haufen und hole dir das Artefakt ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 

Ist es das Vieh wo im roten Wald ist ,wo man den Trupp Stalker bei der bergung von Artefakten auf so nem Feld helfen muss?


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. November 2008)

Flotter Geist schrieb:


> Ist es das Vieh wo im roten Wald ist ,wo man den Trupp Stalker bei der bergung von Artefakten auf so nem Feld helfen muss?


 
yo , nur gibt es ab dort fast keine möglichkeiten mehr, die dinger zu verkaufen wenn man sie nicht braucht, oder mal den anzug zu reparieren, Limansk ist in punkto schiessereien relativ fordernd, das geht nicht spurlos am Anzug vorbei..


----------



## Flotter Geist (24. November 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> yo , *nur gibt es ab dort fast keine möglichkeiten mehr, die dinger zu verkaufen wenn man sie nicht braucht, oder mal den anzug zu reparieren,* Limansk ist in punkto schiessereien relativ fordernd, das geht nicht spurlos am Anzug vorbei..


 


Macht das nicht der Förster?(Hab schon länger nimmer gespielt)


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. November 2008)

Flotter Geist schrieb:


> Macht das nicht der Förster?(Hab schon länger nimmer gespielt)


 
ich meinte eigentlich nach dem roten Wald, also Limansk, werd aber trotzdem nachher mal versuchen zum Förster zu gelangen, aber ich befürchte ab Limansk gibts kein zurück mehr


----------



## boss3D (24. November 2008)

Flotter Geist schrieb:


> Ist es das Vieh wo im roten Wald ist ,wo man den Trupp Stalker bei der bergung von Artefakten auf so nem Feld helfen muss?


Keine Ahnung. Soweit bin ich noch nicht ... 

Ich bin im Moment ziemlich mit Far Cry 2, NfS Undercover und Fallout 3 beschäftigt, aber ab nächster Woche verschlägt es mich hoffentlich wieder die eine, oder andere Stunde in die Zone.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (24. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Soweit bin ich noch nicht ...
> 
> Ich bin im Moment ziemlich mit Far Cry 2, NfS Undercover und Fallout 3 beschäftigt, aber ab nächster Woche verschlägt es mich hoffentlich wieder die eine, oder andere Stunde in die Zone.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ich hab meine Savegames auch wieder hinbekommen und werde demnächst auch weiter spielen


----------



## boss3D (24. November 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Savegames auch wieder hinbekommen und werde demnächst auch weiter spielen


Super, freut mich ...  

Hast du also die Alten retten können?!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (24. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Super, freut mich ...
> 
> Hast du also die Alten retten können?!
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Jo und einfach neuinstalliert.
Hab jetzt auch CPU Control und mal eben so 100% FPS mehr


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. November 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> yo , nur gibt es ab dort fast keine möglichkeiten mehr, die dinger zu verkaufen wenn man sie nicht braucht, oder mal den anzug zu reparieren, Limansk ist in punkto schiessereien relativ fordernd, das geht nicht spurlos am Anzug vorbei..


 

Da unterliegst Du einem Irrtum....

Beim Übergang zum Krankenhaus, wo Du den Strom abstellen mußt sind die Clear Sky Soldaten....Du kannst mit jedem Soldaten handeln....die haben immer so 5000 in der Tasche und kaufen auch Artefakte....

Außerdem must Du mal die Soldaten ansprechen, da sind nämlich 2 Techniker dazwischen, die gegen Entgeld den Anzug und Waffen reparieren....

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. November 2008)

yo im Krankenhaus gibts auch einen Techniker, hab da noch mal die waffen für das letzte gefecht repariert . Leider gehen alle schönen dinge mal zu ende, so leider auch Clear Sky

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=47272&stc=1&d=1227617101

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=47273&stc=1&d=1227617101


Trotzdem hat mich 2008 bis jetzt kein spiel mehr an den Monitor gefesselt als Clear Sky  , mal schauen was FALLOUT 3 so bringt


----------



## willy (26. November 2008)

oblivion ist besser, fallout hat bei mir keine richtigen endzeit gefühle gebracht


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. November 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> yo im Krankenhaus gibts auch einen Techniker, hab da noch mal die waffen für das letzte gefecht repariert . Leider gehen alle schönen dinge mal zu ende, so leider auch Clear Sky
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=47272&stc=1&d=1227617101
> 
> ...


 

Hör bloß auf mit Fallout 3.....dagegen ist Stalker ein minigame.....

Ich bin voll drinn und Stimpacksüchtig.....

Mfg


----------



## willy (27. November 2008)

Clear Sky > Fallout 3


----------



## boss3D (27. November 2008)

Bei mir ist es so, dass CS relativ schnell mein Interesse verloren hat _(habe es jetzt schon über 2 Wochen nicht mehr angerührt)_. Wenn man SoC gespielt hat, wird CS sehr schnell langweilig. F3 hingegen, ist für mich etwas völlig Neues _(mein erstes Fallout)_ und sorgt daher für wesentlich mehr Motivation ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es so, dass CS relativ schnell mein Interesse verloren hat _(habe es jetzt schon über 2 Wochen nicht mehr angerührt)_. Wenn man SoC gespielt hat, wird CS sehr schnell langweilig. F3 hingegen, ist für mich etwas völlig Neues _(mein erstes Fallout)_ und sorgt daher für wesentlich mehr Motivation ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 

Sehe ich ganz genau so....habe CS 2 mal durch und irgendwie fehlt mir die Motivation es nochmal an zu fangen.....man hat irgend wie alles gesehen und es gibt einfach nichts neues zu entdecken....vor allen Dingen ab Limansk ist das irgendwie nur noch ne sinnlose Ballerei....Leider...

Ich hab den Eindruck Stalker 1 war größer und man konnte mehr machen....

Nichts desto Trotz ist das Spiel Genial....aber nach 2 mal spielen...vorläufig nicht mehr...

Fallout 3 bietet da ganz andere möglichkeiten....jede Aktion = Reaktion...bin ich gut oder Böse...so ändert sich ständig der Spielverlauf...

Sprenge ich Megaton oder entschärfe ich die Bombe....helfe ich den Sklaven oder verrate ich sie an die Sklavenhalter....immer diese Entscheidungen....

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. November 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Hör bloß auf mit Fallout 3.....dagegen ist Stalker ein minigame.....
> 
> Ich bin voll drinn und Stimpacksüchtig.....
> 
> Mfg


 

das game hat mich auch schon voll gepackt, suchtfaktor extrem hoch


----------



## willy (27. November 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Sehe ich ganz genau so....habe CS 2 mal durch und irgendwie fehlt mir die Motivation es nochmal an zu fangen.....man hat irgend wie alles gesehen und es gibt einfach nichts neues zu entdecken....vor allen Dingen ab Limansk ist das irgendwie nur noch ne sinnlose Ballerei....Leider...
> 
> Ich hab den Eindruck Stalker 1 war größer und man konnte mehr machen....
> 
> ...




die einzige reaktion bis jetzt war, dass der supermutant nich in mein team wollte, weil mein karma zu niedrig war, hat mich eher minder gestört.
Hab fallout 3 nach 21 Stunden durch, und hab nich wirklich bock nochmal neu anzufangen, hatte ca. 40 quests. Oblivion fand ich iwie besser, hatte coolere atmo (meiner meinung) zb. war schleichen nicht nutzlos, in fallout 3 ist es, sagt was ihr wollt.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. November 2008)

willy schrieb:


> die einzige reaktion bis jetzt war, dass der supermutant nich in mein team wollte, weil mein karma zu niedrig war, hat mich eher minder gestört.
> Hab fallout 3 nach 21 Stunden durch, und hab nich wirklich bock nochmal neu anzufangen, hatte ca. 40 quests. Oblivion fand ich iwie besser, hatte coolere atmo (meiner meinung) zb. war schleichen nicht nutzlos, in fallout 3 ist es, sagt was ihr wollt.


 
Wie hast Du denn das gemacht in 21 Std. ????

Bist nur schnell durch gerannt was ???? Ich folge der Hauptquest derzeit nicht und mach nur die Neben Quest und durchsuche alle Räume....habe max erst 1/3 und bin schon bei über 35 Std. Spielzeit....

Das Spiel muss man auch genießen und nicht durchrennen....das habe viele auch bei Stalker gemacht....schnell durch und boh.....passiert ja kaum was wie Langweilig.....das ist doch kein Ego Shooter...

ABER.....
Jedem das Seine....ich habe schon Teil 1 und 2 gespielt bis zum Umfallen....es gibt viel zu sehen und zu Entdecken....wenn man sich darauf einläßt....

Mfg


----------



## willy (28. November 2008)

ich hatte ein haufen nebenquests, Lol durchgerannt? >_> durchgerannt is mein kumpel, der hatte das spiel in 14h durch

villeicht kenns du ja noch nicht die reisefunktion und läuft die ganze zeit durch die pampa, somit wird das spiel natürlich auch in die länge gezogen 
scherz ^^
bester quest war der mit dem androiden^^

aber man kann die 2 spiele überhaupt nicht vergleichen, stalker ist 90% shooter, 10% rpg, fallout genau anders herum
das is wie wasser mit kies zu vergleichen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. November 2008)

willy schrieb:


> ich hatte ein haufen nebenquests, Lol durchgerannt? >_> durchgerannt is mein kumpel, der hatte das spiel in 14h durch
> 
> villeicht kenns du ja noch nicht die reisefunktion und läuft die ganze zeit durch die pampa, somit wird das spiel natürlich auch in die länge gezogen
> scherz ^^
> ...


 
Mit Stalker hast Du vollkommen recht.....

Was für eine Reisefunktion ???

Nee Scherz...das ist ein vernüftiges Gimmick.....

ABER....wenn Du nur so mal durch die Gegend wanderst, wo die WEIßEN FLECKEN auf der Landkarte sind....dann entdeckst Du noch Wahnsinnig viele Orte die mit dem eigentlichen Hauptquest nichts zu tun haben....da bekommst Du einige Nebenquests, die Du bei der Verfolgung des Hauptquest nicht bekommen würdest, weil Dich das Spiel nicht dahin führt....

Da findest Du dann auch besonderen Waffen....aufgemotzte Laserkanonen mit mehr Schaden, Spezielle Sturmgewehre etc. .... irgendwo soll auch ein Alienschiff liegen mit Alienwaffen....

Ich war gestern im Kraftwerk....da fand ich den FISTO .... ne Art Power Handschuh......da sich außer Ghuls keine weiteren Personen dort aufhalten, bezweifle ich, das ein Quest einen dort hin führen wird....genau so war ich auf der Entsogungsdeponie....da gab es diese Punkteerhöhenden Bücher/Heft und einen Wackel-Dackel....Ähhhh Wackelfigur ....Muni, Stimpaks etc.....

Ich habe beim Wandern auch das Depot der Nationalgarde gefunden mit einem Waffenkeller....

Mfg


----------



## willy (28. November 2008)

ich war mal auf nen schrottplatz, seitdem hatt ich nen hund


----------



## CiSaR (28. November 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Mit Stalker hast Du vollkommen recht.....
> 
> Was für eine Reisefunktion ???
> 
> ...



Das ist jetzt alles ein Witz oder? Also ich bin auch schon aus dem Spiel rausgelaufen aber Aliens, Handschuhe oder Wackelfiguren hab ich noch nicht gefunden.
Dafür hab ich seit gestern Stalker SoC fürs Handy. Das ist vielleicht eine scheiß Grafik


----------



## willy (28. November 2008)

woot fürs handy 
ich hab ma cod2 fürs handy gezockt, einmal, und nie wieder xD


----------



## CiSaR (28. November 2008)

willy schrieb:


> woot fürs handy
> ich hab ma cod2 fürs handy gezockt, einmal, und nie wieder xD



Ich auch einmal und nie wieder Stalker aufm Handy


----------



## riedochs (30. November 2008)

Kann man irgendwo in Limansk oder im Krankenhaus seine Waffen usw reparieren lassen?


----------



## willy (30. November 2008)

musst die dicken punkte fragen^^ also die vorgesetzten, die machen das


----------



## riedochs (30. November 2008)

Danke dir


----------



## CiSaR (14. Dezember 2008)

Ein neuer Patch ist im Anmarsch 

Quelle: Link


----------



## boss3D (14. Dezember 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Ein neuer Patch ist im Anmarsch


Vielleicht motiviert mich der dann wieder zum Weiterspielen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mich vorhin dafür entschieden Clear Sky nochmal ne Chance zu geben und habs bei Amazon bestellt. Hoffe dass es bei mir nun besser läuft als damals mit dem ersten Patch.


----------



## boss3D (14. Dezember 2008)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Hoffe dass es bei mir nun besser läuft als damals mit dem ersten Patch.


Das kommt ganz darauf an, was bei dir früher Probleme gemacht hat. Die Performance ist immer noch mies, während die meisten Bugs behoben wurden ...

In Kürze kommt ja noch ein Patch. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## riedochs (15. Dezember 2008)

Der soll aber hauptsaechlich Multiplayerprobleme beheben.


----------



## Bester_Nick (15. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hatte mit ständigen Abstürzen zu kämpfen. Den Performancefresser hatten wir schon damals ausgemacht, es waren die Sonnenstrahlen.

Wie ist das jetzt mit DX10.1? Wirds unterstützt und was bringt es?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Dezember 2008)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Also ich hatte mit ständigen Abstürzen zu kämpfen. Den Performancefresser hatten wir schon damals ausgemacht, es waren die Sonnenstrahlen.
> 
> Wie ist das jetzt mit DX10.1? Wirds unterstützt und was bringt es?


 
DX10.1 wird schon nach einem der letzten Patches unterstützt...was es bringt weis ich nicht da Geforce User....

Aber wenn Du alle voherigen Patches installiert hast, dann sollte es auch keine Probleme mehr mit Abstürzen geben....siehe Startseite in diesem Thread...da findest Du alle Patches ....

Mfg


----------



## boss3D (15. Dezember 2008)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Wie ist das jetzt mit DX10.1? Wirds unterstützt und was bringt es?


Das bringt Radeon-Nutzern den sogenannten "Ultra-Modus" _(optisch kaum ein Unterschied zu den höchsten DX10-Einstzellungen)_. Außerdem kann man nun DX10.1-AA einstellen, was um Längen besser aussieht, als herkömmliches AA, aber enorm zu Lasten der Performance geht ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Heroman_overall (19. Dezember 2008)

Das ist doch mal Assi. Bin grad mal wieder dabei das Game zu zocken und war grad soweit das ich die Brücke von Limansk verteidigt hab und eigentlich jetzt in die Stadt müsste.

Aber hab grad an dem Anzeigebild gelesen das ich meine Belohnung abholen kann. Hab dann mal geschaut wo und wie ich es mir fast gedacht hab muss ich ganz zum Anfang zurzück wo das Spiel begonnen hat. Dort bekomm ich dan 50.000RU + das begehrte und kaum erhältlische Ft 200M Gewehr was man bei beiden spielen immer nur am Ende bekommen hat.

Dann kann man die olle Knarre noch aufmodden und dann wird sie bestimmt super sein da man das geld gleich mitbekommt. Also dann mal wieder schon zurücklaufen oder per Express


----------



## Heroman_overall (19. Dezember 2008)

Mal ne Rundfrage

Wer hatte das FN 200M schon mal gehabt bevor das game zuende war. hab mal ein paar bilder dazugefügt. Ungetunt, Getunte kommt nach und allgemeines. Echt nen Klasse ding


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (2. Januar 2009)

Hatte das F2000 Gewehr auch auf die gleiche Art und Weise bekommen. Schöne Waffe, sehr durchschlagskräftig


----------



## Blackburn (2. Januar 2009)

hi, bin neu hier und ja...

habe folgendes problem mit stalker:

nach der installation fragt das spiel dauernd nach der DVD.
"legen sie die stalker clear sky dvd ein!"

ja.. so viel zu meinem problem... hier noch das sys:
core i7920
Asus P6T Deluxe
6gb ram
8800GTS 640MB
win vista ultimate x64

hmm... noch was? 
aja, spiel ist natürlich original (saturn)

lg
B.


----------



## boss3D (2. Januar 2009)

^^ Sieht sehr nach einer fehlerhaften Installation aus. Ich würde das Game ganz einfach neu installieren ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Blackburn (2. Januar 2009)

schon probiert, hat nichts gebracht.
auch mit patch selber fehler...

habe registry gecleant, na malware/spyware/viren gesucht alles mögliche...

treiber ist auch alle neu...


----------



## boss3D (2. Januar 2009)

Hattest du auch wirklich schon mal *ALLE* Patches installiert?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Blackburn (2. Januar 2009)

ich habe den neuesten runtergeladen, hatte an die 56MB.
warum sollte ich alle installieren? der letzte müsste doch die bisherigen beinhalten oder?

trotzdem eigenartig das es nicht mal in der v1.0 (oder welche auch immer) nicht starten will...

*edit*
hier nochmal pic falls jemand glaubt ich hab die cd vergessen:
http://img53.imageshack.us/img53/4021/fehlerfm5.jpg


----------



## boss3D (2. Januar 2009)

Lass mich raten: den hast du nicht von der nVidia-Site heruntergeladen?!

Der aktuelle WHQL ist nämlich 119 MB groß und ich rate dir dringendst dazu, Treiber immer nur direkt von nVidia zu laden und keinesfalls von irgendwelchen dubiosen Seiten, die google ausspuckt ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Blackburn (2. Januar 2009)

wenn es um "treiber" geht habe ich die aktuellsten oben, sie sind alle whql zertifiziert, bei nvidia ist es der .84 glaub ich...

mir fällt sonst wirklich nichts mehr ein ... kann es am laufwerk liegen?!


----------



## CiSaR (2. Januar 2009)

Blackburn schrieb:


> ich habe den neuesten runtergeladen, hatte an die 56MB.
> warum sollte ich alle installieren? der letzte müsste doch die bisherigen beinhalten oder?
> 
> trotzdem eigenartig das es nicht mal in der v1.0 (oder welche auch immer) nicht starten will...
> ...




Ja du musst jeden Patch einzeln installieren. Nur den letzten reicht nicht.


----------



## boss3D (2. Januar 2009)

Installiere mal alle Patches und zwar der Reihe nach, wie CiSaR schon sagte. Wenn es dann immer noch nicht läuft, können wir weiterreden ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Blackburn (2. Januar 2009)

also welche patches jetzt?

spiel oder hardware?


----------



## boss3D (2. Januar 2009)

Da es für Hardware nur Treiber und keine Patches gibt, erübrigt sich die Frage wohl ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Blackburn (2. Januar 2009)

klar ^^ dein vorletzer post hat mich verwirrt =P

frage mich nur warum deep silver dann nur den einen patch anbietet... lade jetzt alle 5 runter (da ich nur 5 gefunen hab), werde 1 nach dem anderen installieren... dann schreibe ich wieder


----------



## Blackburn (2. Januar 2009)

gut, patches haben nix gebracht....


----------



## Blackburn (2. Januar 2009)

hab neuigkeiten...

habe das spiel mit hilfe einer exe datei die ich von einer internetseite habe die ich hier nicht nennen möchte... 
also ich habs gecrackt und jetzt kann ich es wenigstens starten.
möchte trotzdem nochmal betonen das ich das spiel ORIGINAL hab, wers nicht glaubt, kann gleich ein foto reinstellen...

naja, es ist eigenartig


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (2. Januar 2009)

Ich hätte dir zu nem Update des Starforce Kopierschutzes geraten, dürfte daran gelegen haben. Der Kopierschutz hat schlicht Probleme unter Vista. Hatte das bei einem anderen Spiel ähnlich wie du gemacht, schlicht weil ich keine Lust hatte wegen des Kopierschutzes ewig zu fummeln.


----------



## xXenermaXx (3. Januar 2009)

probier mal die .exe zu starten und wenn die fehlermeldung kommt so schnell wie möglich danach nochmal ... (am besten bevor dein laufwerk aufhört zu drehn) ... bei mir is das unter vista genauso (auch unter xp) aber so gehts bei mir ... bei mir läuft das spiel übrigens besser unter vista als unter xp, auch wenn mein pc ziemlich probleme mit der hohen grafiklast hat^^

mfg

Edit: hab irgendwie deinen letzten post übersehn^^ okay naja wenns so geht ... hab eben nochma weiter gezockt aber bin während ner emission drauf gegangen weil mir in so'ner hütte beim ausgang nen typ im weg stand (das haus war jedoch unsicher gegen emission) ... hab grad mal nachgeschaut da stand auf der karte iwas von 6 std übrig wenn ich über das versteck auf der karte (ich mein nich das wo steht 0:xx [also zeit angabe für die dauer bis die emission kommt]) - würd gern mal wissen was das nun heißt ... hoffe ihr konntet mir folgen


----------



## boss3D (4. Januar 2009)

Postet mal eure Ergebnisse aus dem CS-Benchmark-Tool!

Ich mache mal den Anfang:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (4. Januar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Postet mal eure Ergebnisse aus dem CS-Benchmark-Tool!
> 
> Ich mache mal den Anfang:
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ich lade es gerade aber haste es schonmal mal mit dem DualCore Trick versucht?

EDIT: In 8 Stunden habe ich es


----------



## boss3D (4. Januar 2009)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Ich lade es gerade aber haste es schonmal mal mit dem DualCore Trick versucht?


Du meinst das Tool, das die Last auf beide Kerne verteilt?! Nein, habe ich noch nicht probiert ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (4. Januar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Du meinst das Tool, das die Last auf beide Kerne verteilt?! Nein, habe ich noch nicht probiert ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ja genau das meine ich.
Wie viel Speed hast du bekommen? Ich bekomme nur irgendwas um 15KB/s!


----------



## boss3D (4. Januar 2009)

Wie viel Speed, weiß ich nicht mehr, aber ich habe es in 5 Minuten herunten gehabt ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (4. Januar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Wie viel Speed, weiß ich nicht mehr, aber ich habe es in 5 Minuten herunten gehabt ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ich brauch irgendwas zwischen 7 und 9 Stunden


----------



## boss3D (4. Januar 2009)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Ich brauch irgendwas zwischen 7 und 9 Stunden


Als ich es heruntergeladen habe, ist die News gerade on gegangen. Da hat es noch fast niemand gesaugt ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (4. Januar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Als ich es heruntergeladen habe, ist die News gerade on gegangen. Da hat es noch fast niemand gesaugt ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ja ich glaub auch


----------



## grubsnek (4. Januar 2009)

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich gleich am Anfang am besten durch die ganzen Anomalien navigiere ohne von ihnen erwischt zu werden und ohne gleich komplett verstrahlt zu werden ?


----------



## boss3D (4. Januar 2009)

^^ Schau einfach, wo viele Blätter auf einer Stelle durch die Luft gewirbelt werden und wo so komische "Strudel" in der Luft sind. Wenn du schon in der ersten Mission nicht durch die Anomalien kommst_ (was noch seeehr leicht ist)_, solltest du über einen Wechsel zu Fallout 3 nachdenken ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## grubsnek (4. Januar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Schau einfach, wo viele Blätter auf einer Stelle durch die Luft gewirbelt werden und wo so komische "Strudel" in der Luft sind. Wenn du schon in der ersten Mission nicht durch die Anomalien kommst_ (was noch seeehr leicht ist)_, solltest du über einen Wechsel zu Fallout 3 nachdenken ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



ja mal schaun. hab mich noch nicht so intensiv mit beschäftigt. Im normalen Stalker war das ja auch nicht wirklich verlangt.


----------



## grubsnek (4. Januar 2009)

also das mit den Anomalien hab ich nun gecheckt. Eigentlich gar nicht schwer da durchzukommen. 
Komisch nur, dass ich im Sumpf immer verstrahlt werde


----------



## boss3D (4. Januar 2009)

Nimm mal Kalium-Jodid-Tabletten ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Blackburn (4. Januar 2009)

andere frage:
kann dx10 modus nicht aktivieren...
hab eine 8800GTS 640, weis nicht ob das sinn macht aber gehen tuts trotzdem nicht, es ist so ausgegraut...


----------



## grubsnek (4. Januar 2009)

Hast du Windows Vista? Hast du unter Vista vll den XP SP2 Kompatibilitätsmpdus aktiviert?


----------



## Blackburn (4. Januar 2009)

ich habe vista x64, habe keinen kompa. modus laufen...


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Januar 2009)

grubsnek schrieb:


> also das mit den Anomalien hab ich nun gecheckt. Eigentlich gar nicht schwer da durchzukommen.
> Komisch nur, dass ich im Sumpf immer verstrahlt werde



Hast du vielleicht ein artefakt in deiner Rüstung dass die strahlung verstärkt? Mir war das mal passiert, hab mich auch gefragt warum ich immer verstrahlt bin

MFG


----------



## grubsnek (5. Januar 2009)

Blackburn schrieb:


> ich habe vista x64, habe keinen kompa. modus laufen...



hmm also Dx 10.1 kann ich auch nicht aktivieren, weil ich keine ATI Graka habe. An einen Schalter zum Direct x 10 aktivieren kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Laut Fraps ist Dx 10 aber an.


----------



## rene02 (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mir das cs über steam gekauft habe es mir runtergeladen und installiert habe aber bei jedem start versuch das Problem das die xrengine.exe crasht habe mit steam Support geschrieben und die faseln da was von Tages ist englisch da soll ich das spiel aktivieren ich habe herausgefunden das mann das Game vorher starten muss damit man es bei Tages aktivieren kann.

meine frage an euch kennt sich einer damit aus ach meine Fehler Meldung sieht so aus 

AppName: xrengine.exe AppVer: 0.0.0.0 ModName: xrrender_r2.dll
ModVer: 0.0.0.0 Offset: 00075ed4 

würde mich freuen wenn einer eine lösung hätte danke schon mal an alle die helfen können


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. Januar 2009)

hi, hast du denn den neuesten patch vom 3.11.08 drauf ?  Und den aktuellen treiber für deine grafikkarte ?  Obwohl es meiner meinung nach eher am patch liegt.

PC: S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky: Patch #1 - Patches und Spieletipps bei 4players.de: Aktuelle Downloads und Videos für PC, XBox, Playstation2, GameCube, PSP, Nintdendo DS und Nokia NGage

MFG


----------



## CiSaR (5. Januar 2009)

Wie geil. Da der Benchmark auch auf der Engine basiert kann man auch hier den CPU Control Trick anwenden und das treibt die FPS enorm in die höhe 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (5. Januar 2009)

Tja, schade, dass ich das so schnell nicht mehr ausprobieren kann ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (5. Januar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Tja, schade, dass ich das so schnell nicht mehr ausprobieren kann ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Wieso PC kaputt?

Sag mal wie kann ich ein Profil bei CPU Control einrichten. Also das ich nicht jedesmal Stalker neu einstellen muss?


----------



## boss3D (5. Januar 2009)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Wieso PC kaputt?


Nö, nur meine dritte HD4870 ... 


CiSaR schrieb:


> Sag mal wie kann ich ein Profil bei CPU Control einrichten. Also das ich nicht jedesmal Stalker neu einstellen muss?


Keine Ahnung. Ich bin, wie gesagt, nicht mehr dazu gekommen, das Tool auszuprobieren.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (5. Januar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Nö, nur meine dritte HD4870 ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Da gibs noch ne andere Firma ne


----------



## boss3D (5. Januar 2009)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Da gibs noch ne andere Firma ne


Matrox?  

Meine nächste wird jedenfalls eine 55 nm GTX 260, die ja mit OC problemlos das Leistungsniveau einer alten GTX 280 erreicht und manchmal sogar überschreitet. Aber da kommt dann garantiert kein WaKühler mehr drauf. 3 kaputte HD4870er sind jedenfalls genug ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (5. Januar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Matrox?
> 
> Meine nächste wird jedenfalls eine 55 nm GTX 260, die ja mit OC problemlos das Leistungsniveau einer alten GTX 280 erreicht und manchmal sogar überschreitet. Aber da kommt dann garantiert kein WaKühler mehr drauf. 3 kaputte HD4870er sind jedenfalls genug ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ich hab meine GTX280 jetzt ja mit Wasserkühlung. Bis jetzt läuft sie Problemlos.


----------



## boss3D (5. Januar 2009)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Ich hab meine GTX280 jetzt ja mit Wasserkühlung. Bis jetzt läuft sie Problemlos.


Bei meine Glück, versuche ich eine WaKühler-Montage bei der GTX 260 gleich garnicht ...

Soweit sie sich unter Luft OCn lässt, soweit geht sie eben und damit Punkt. Was ich mich nur frage: Wann hätte ich im letzten Jahr soviel Glück verbraucht, dass ich seit dem Kauf meiner ersten HD4870 garkeins mehr habe? 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (5. Januar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Bei meine Glück, versuche ich eine WaKühler-Montage bei der GTX 260 gleich garnicht ...
> 
> Soweit sie sich unter Luft OCn lässt, soweit geht sie eben und damit Punkt. Was ich mich nur frage: Wann hätte ich im letzten Jahr soviel Glück verbraucht, dass ich seit dem Kauf meiner ersten HD4870 garkeins mehr habe?
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Haste nen Spiegel kaputt gemacht 
Naja es gibt Serien die sind halt fürn Arsch. Ich hatte auch 2x 8800GTX, heute lebt keine mehr davon


----------



## rene02 (5. Januar 2009)

ja ich glaube das es über steam gleich aktuell ist also ich habe schon versucht die patche zu installieren aber er hat sie schon zeigt es an graka treiber ist der aktuelste


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. Januar 2009)

Blackburn schrieb:


> andere frage:
> kann dx10 modus nicht aktivieren...
> hab eine 8800GTS 640, weis nicht ob das sinn macht aber gehen tuts trotzdem nicht, es ist so ausgegraut...


 


grubsnek schrieb:


> hmm also Dx 10.1 kann ich auch nicht aktivieren, weil ich keine ATI Graka habe. An einen Schalter zum Direct x 10 aktivieren kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Laut Fraps ist Dx 10 aber an.


 
Der DX10 Modus hat KEINEN seperaten Schalter....Du must in den Grafik Einstellungen "Erweiterte Dynamische Beleuchtung" oder "Erweitete Dynamische Beleuchtung der Objekte" aktivieren...nur dann ist DX10 aktiv...

Ist blöd, ich weiß...




boss3D schrieb:


> Nö, nur meine dritte HD4870 ...
> 
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Wie jetzt....schon wieder geschrottet....

Ich fass es nicht...

Man, Du hast echt kein Glück mit den ATI Grakas....

Aber die GTX260 kann ich Dir Empfehlen....meine läuft Problemlos....und mit OC ist sie schneller als ne GTX280 ..... 

Mfg


----------



## Wüst3nFuchs (7. Januar 2009)

Patch 1.0.8  5 MP Fixes lt . planet-stalker.de kein changelog !

Related Link redirected by Onlinewelten


----------



## maGic (7. Januar 2009)

Die ist auch sowieso nix besser

ich hatte xxx.1 auf xxxx.7 updaten und immer noch lästige Absturz, 
besonders bei schnellladen(betätigen von F9)


----------



## CiSaR (7. Januar 2009)

maGic schrieb:


> Die ist auch sowieso nix besser
> 
> ich hatte xxx.1 auf xxxx.7 updaten und immer noch lästige Absturz,
> besonders bei schnellladen(betätigen von F9)



Du hast ja auch die Patches dazwischen ausgelassen. Du musst alle installieren!

EDIT:
V1.5.08

Saved games

1.5.04 - 1.5.07 saved games will be compatible with patch 1.5.08.

Game changes

Added the possibility for admins to take screenshots of a player's screen (as an anti-wallhack-cheats measure) by console commands (make_screenshot, screenshot_all).

Fixed bug with banning the players.

Fixed bug with saving the rank and money amount of the player upon the round restart (if the player deliberately closed the game process in the task manager, and then reconnected).

Increased the stability of the network play.


----------



## maGic (7. Januar 2009)

Haha, ich muß alles downloaden, habt keine Lust mehr,
Mit saulangsame E-Plus mobile internet usw, dauerte das ewiglkeit,
fragt mich nix warum ich diese internet benutzt.

allein saugen von patch xxxx.8 dauerte ca 1Stunden, mit Internet-nutzung oft mindenst 50%länger.

und Fear´s Patch ist perfekt weil, die egal welcher Version auf yxz Version updaten kann.


----------



## CiSaR (7. Januar 2009)

maGic schrieb:


> Haha, ich muß alles downloaden, habt keine Lust mehr,
> Mit saulangsame E-Plus mobile internet usw, dauerte das ewiglkeit,
> fragt mich nix warum ich diese internet benutzt.
> 
> ...



Ja das ist natürlich doof aber du brauchst halt leider alle Patch´s.


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (10. Januar 2009)

Ist es normal dass wenn ich nachlade das bild verschwimmt, und dann wieder normal wird ?


----------



## CiSaR (11. Januar 2009)

buzzdeebuzzdee schrieb:


> Ist es normal dass wenn ich nachlade das bild verschwimmt, und dann wieder normal wird ?



Also du meinst das das Bild auf die Waffe fokusiert? Wenn ja dann hat das seine Richtigkeit


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (11. Januar 2009)

ja das mein ich ,ok danke ,ist mir vorher nie aufgefallen


----------



## okam2 (11. Januar 2009)

Hat jemand von euch schon das SCS-Bench-Tool am laufen und wenn ja welche Werte
bei welcher HW?

hier mal mein Ergebniss mit folgendem SYS:

*HW:* 
° Q6600@3465MHz
° 4GiB@1028MHz 5-5-5-15
° 4870-1GiB@860/990

*SW:* 
° Vista 64bit / Treiber 8.12 + Hotfix  / SCS 08er Patch
° 1920 x 1200
° AA -> über Treiber 4x - Edge-detect
° Adaptive AA -> Quality
° AF -> über Treiber 16x
° Catalyst A.I. -> Standart
° MipMap -> Quality
° Vsync -> Quality
° OpenGL -> Triple buffering aktiviert

der Rest siehe Screenshot...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CiSaR (11. Januar 2009)

Hier sind meine Werte.


----------



## okam2 (11. Januar 2009)

dann werd ich mal zu vergleichbarkeit deine werte nehmen und noch mal benchen.
hats du was bei advanced options was verändert?


----------



## CiSaR (11. Januar 2009)

okam2 schrieb:


> dann werd ich mal zu vergleichbarkeit deine werte nehmen und noch mal benchen.



Du wirst auch mit meinen Einstellungen nicht annähernd an meine Ergebnisse kommen. Ich habe CPU Control benutzt um den Benchmark sowie auch Clear Sky dazu zuzwingen meinen Dualcore zu benutzen. Deswegen habe ich so hohe Ergebnisse.


----------



## boss3D (11. Januar 2009)

Hier hast du noch Vergleichswerte zu meiner ehemaligen 512er HD4870 (@ 810/1100 MHz). Ich hatte alles bis zum Anschlag gestellt, also auch DX10.1 an. Auflösung war 1680 x 1050 und CPU-Control wurde nicht benutzt ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## okam2 (11. Januar 2009)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Du wirst auch mit meinen Einstellungen nicht annähernd an meine Ergebnisse kommen. Ich habe CPU Control benutzt um den Benchmark sowie auch Clear Sky dazu zuzwingen meinen Dualcore zu benutzen. Deswegen habe ich so hohe Ergebnisse.



hmmm ...

habe eben nochmal getestet ohne DX10.1, also vergleichbar...
gut ich habe nicht so hohe max Werte, aber dafür sind die Durchschnittswerte
und min Werte besser als bei deiner 280er...

achso, System siehe oben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





hier noch´n bench mit DX10.1 inkl. 4xMSAA 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der doppelte VRam bringt anscheinend ne ganze Menge in Kombination mit Übertaktung...

@boss3D:
wodurch hast du denn deine 4870 geschrottet?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (12. Januar 2009)

okam2 schrieb:


> @boss3D:
> wodurch hast du denn deine 4870 geschrottet?


Alle 3 HD4870er haben eine WaKühler-Montage nicht überlebt. Die genauen Ursachen für die Defekte sind mir aber zumindest bei der zweiten und dritten HD4870 ein Rätsel ...

Jedenfalls sieht man an deinen Ergebnissen sehr schön, dass sich die 1 GB VRAM vor allem unter DX10.1 auf einer HD4870 sehr auszahlen. Meine 512er Karte lieferte in den höchsten Settings nur unspielbare Ergebnisse _(siehe Link im vorigen Posting)_.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## okam2 (13. Januar 2009)

ich denke mal es lag daran, das du warscheinlich die schrauben zu fest gezoden hast.
vor allem im bereich der spannungswandler. das mögen die üerhaupt nicht gern.
oder es gab irgendwo eine verbindung der einzelnen bauteile, durch den kühler...
hatte das bei mir auch, aber noch rechtzeitig gemerkt und dieschrauben wieder etwasgelöst.


----------



## boss3D (13. Januar 2009)

okam2 schrieb:


> ich denke mal es lag daran, das du warscheinlich die schrauben zu fest gezoden hast.


Davon abgesehen, dass ich bei solchen Sachen alles andere, als ein Anfänger bin, kannst du dich gerne selbst im WaKü-Bilderthread davon überzeugen, dass meine letzte HD4870 auch mit montiertem WaKühler gerade wie eine Wasserwaage war. Auch Bauteile habe ich mit Sicherheit keine miteinander verbunden und wenn ich sage, ich kenne die Ursache für den defekt nicht, dann kenne ich sie wirklich nicht. Jetzt aber btt ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (13. Januar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, dass ich bei solchen Sachen alles andere, als ein Anfänger bin, kannst du dich gerne selbst im WaKü-Bilderthread davon überzeugen, dass meine letzte HD4870 auch mit montiertem WaKühler gerade wie eine Wasserwaage war. Auch Bauteile habe ich mit Sicherheit keine miteinander verbunden und wenn ich sage, ich kenne die Ursache für den defekt nicht, dann kenne ich sie wirklich nicht. Jetzt aber btt ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Bist du etwa gereizt


----------



## boss3D (13. Januar 2009)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Bist du etwa gereizt


Nö, aber ich lasse nicht meine Fähigkeiten anzweifeln, wenn ich mir selbst sicher bin, keinen Fehler begangen zu haben und meine Screens im WaKü-Bilderthread sollten das wohl beweisen. Wenn die Graka gebogen war, weil ich die Schrauben zu fest angezogen hätte, dann bin ich der Weihnachtsmann ...

Jetzt aber wirklich btt!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## okam2 (13. Januar 2009)

sorry das ich ne vermutung geäußert habe. ich habe dir keinesfalls unwissen oder stümperei vorgeworfen.


----------



## Xrais (13. Januar 2009)

ich will endlich nen patch der die quads mal ordentlich unterstützt , ich habe mir das game kurz nach reales gekauft und es läuft auf meinem system zum kotzen


----------



## boss3D (14. Januar 2009)

^^ Schon CPU Control probiert?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Xrais (14. Januar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Schon CPU Control probiert?
> 
> MfG, boss3D




ja habe ich ,konnte keinen wirklichen unterschied feststellen , hätte ich mir die kohle für das game lieber gespart 
ich finde das eigentlich als großen witz ein spiel was ja grafisch ordentlich was hinlegt nur auf singel cores zu progen in der heutigen zeit , das war aufjedenfall auch das letzte spiel von denen was ich mir zugelegt habe ,das da auch irgendwann nochmals nen patch kommt glaube ich eh nicht mehr , warum auch mein geld haben die ja


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (14. Januar 2009)

bei mir hat es einen gewaltigen unterschied gemacht 15 fps mehr dank cpu control


----------



## okam2 (14. Januar 2009)

Xrais schrieb:


> ja habe ich ,konnte keinen wirklichen unterschied feststellen...



CPU Control funzt mit sicherheit auch bei dir. da ich ne G15 habe kann ich 
sehr gut beobachten, wie SCS mit dem tool alle kerne nutzt.
einen "riesen" unterschied habe ich auch nicht feststellen können, da in 
deinem und meinem fall nicht die CPU, sondern mit sicherheit die GraKa
der limitierende teil ist.

ich für meinen teil kann mich überhaupt nicht beklagen! hab mir das spiel am
erscheinungstag geholt. seit der 1. installation ist das spiel bei mir nicht 
einmal abgestürzt oder der gleichen. so unterschiedlich sind eben die erfahrungen...
dafür hat sich performancetechnisch einiges getan, durch neue treiber bzw. patch´s


----------



## CiSaR (14. Januar 2009)

buzzdeebuzzdee schrieb:


> bei mir hat es einen gewaltigen unterschied gemacht 15 fps mehr dank cpu control



Nur!?
Ich hab gut das doppelte an FPS wie ohne CPU Control.


----------



## Blackburn (19. Januar 2009)

hallo leute

ich hab wieder das problem das ich stalker nicht starten kann.
das spiel schreit ständig nach der Stalker CS DVD....

wie ich schon früher geschrieben hab, bei der version ...0.7. habe ich einfach einen crack runtergeladen weil ich nicht wusste was ich sonst machen soll.
nun hab ich das spiel auf 0.8 gepatcht und ich finde keinen crack dafür.
der fehler mit der DVD scheint auch nicht behoben zu sein.

woran kann das liegen und was muss ich machen damit es wieder läuft?

irgendwelche vorschläge?

lg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Januar 2009)

Xrais schrieb:


> ja habe ich ,konnte keinen wirklichen unterschied feststellen , hätte ich mir die kohle für das game lieber gespart
> ich finde das eigentlich als großen witz ein spiel was ja grafisch ordentlich was hinlegt nur auf singel cores zu progen in der heutigen zeit , das war aufjedenfall auch das letzte spiel von denen was ich mir zugelegt habe ,das da auch irgendwann nochmals nen patch kommt glaube ich eh nicht mehr , warum auch mein geld haben die ja


 
Hast Du den auch bei CPU Control bei Quad das Häckchen gesetzt ???

Sonst funktioniert CPU Controll nämlich auf einem Quad nicht....außerdem must Du entweder ein neues Spiel starten oder ein großes Ereignis laden....Ortswechsel z.B.

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Januar 2009)

Blackburn schrieb:


> hallo leute
> 
> ich hab wieder das problem das ich stalker nicht starten kann.
> das spiel schreit ständig nach der Stalker CS DVD....
> ...


 

Cracks sind Illegal....Du erwartest doch jetzt nicht wirklich eine Antwort oder ???

Ohne, das Du Dein Sys. Postest, kann Dir sowiso keiner eine Antwort geben....

Mfg


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (20. Januar 2009)

Ich habe Stalker Clear Sky jetzt seit 1 Woche und es so Hammer, ich zocke es voll gerne.
Steam Rocks... Keine CD/DVD einfach nur zahlen und los zocken


----------



## Blackburn (20. Januar 2009)

@Rosstaeuscher:

wenn du paar seiten früher gelesen hättest, dann wüsstest du mehr über meinen fall.
ich nehms dir aber nicht übel.

Hier nochmal die vorgeschichte:
ich habe das spiel gekauft(original bei saturn, kann dir bild von rechnung schicken) und ohne zu patchen habe ich es probiert zu starten. Es kamm immer wieder die meldung das ich die DVD einlegen soll.
Manche leute haben mir nicht geglaubt, dann hab ich noch ein screenshot rein gepostet (ist paar seiten zurück glaub ich)

Danach habe ich alle updates installiert und der fehler war noch immer da.

Das mit dem Crack war nur ein VERSUCH ob es dann funktioniert...
ich dachte mit der 0.8 version wäre der fehler behoben, doch leider ist dem nicht so...

ich habe das spiel original, also auch wenn ich es gecrackt habe mache ich nichts illegales, aber das ist hier nicht das thema.

ich kann das spiel GARNICHT starten, es beginnt nicht mal zu laden weil es dauernd nach der DVD fragt.

jemand hat mal vorgeschlagen Starforce oder sowas update zu machen, kenne das ehrlich gesagt nicht.

wäre über jede hilfe sehr dankbar

lg

*edit*

hätte fast vergessen:
Core i7 920
3x 2GB Corsair RAM (DDR3)
Asus P6T Deluxe
GForce 8800GTS (640mb)
sata festplatten....
Vista Ultimate x64


----------



## CiSaR (21. Januar 2009)

Blackburn schrieb:


> @Rosstaeuscher:
> 
> wenn du paar seiten früher gelesen hättest, dann wüsstest du mehr über meinen fall.
> ich nehms dir aber nicht übel.
> ...



Falsch es ist auch illigal ein Original zucracken.
Für den neusten Patch gibt es noch keinen Keks.
Versuch es mal mit nem Mini Image.
Für Fragen kannste mir ne PM schicken.


----------



## 1821984 (24. Januar 2009)

Mal ne Frage: Spielt ihr eigentlich auch Online und wenn ja welche sind eure lieblingskarten und welchen Server bevorzugt ihr? Seid ihr gar in nen Clan?

Ich selbst spiele sehr häufig die Karte "Agroprom...." im Tdm.
Server ist mir fast egal hauptsache da sind nicht nur 6-10 Leute unterwegs!!!
Mir ist jedenfalls aufgefallen, dass nicht sehr viele deutschsprechende Leute online zocken. Deswegen, dachte ich mir das man sich mal sozusagen dort treffen könnte und mal ne gemütliche Partie sparzieren geht oder so, wenn interresse da sein sollte!!!


----------



## Whoosaa (26. Januar 2009)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Falsch es ist auch illigal ein Original zucracken.
> Für den neusten Patch gibt es noch keinen Keks.



Aha, es ist also illegal, Cracks zu benutzen, aber du weisst trotzdem darueber bescheid? 
Naja, wie dem auch sein, was du geschrieben hast, ist falsch.
Solange man das Original besitzt, ist es durchaus legal, sich das Spiel zu cracken, damit man nicht jedes Mal die CD hervorholen muss. Sobald es jedoch so ist, dass du dir das Spiel kaufst, crackst, und dann weiterverkaufst - oder sonstige Abwandlungen, es geht ums Prinzip - wird das ganze wieder illegal.


----------



## CiSaR (26. Januar 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Aha, es ist also illegal, Cracks zu benutzen, aber du weisst trotzdem darueber bescheid?
> Naja, wie dem auch sein, was du geschrieben hast, ist falsch.
> Solange man das Original besitzt, ist es durchaus legal, sich das Spiel zu cracken, damit man nicht jedes Mal die CD hervorholen muss. Sobald es jedoch so ist, dass du dir das Spiel kaufst, crackst, und dann weiterverkaufst - oder sonstige Abwandlungen, es geht ums Prinzip - wird das ganze wieder illegal.



Zu schnell fahren ist auch illigal und trotzdem tun es viele.
Naja wenns nach den Moderatoren dieses Forums geht ist alles was mit Cracks zutun hat illigal egal in welcher Form.


----------



## Whoosaa (26. Januar 2009)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Naja wenns nach den Moderatoren dieses Forums geht ist alles was mit Cracks zutun hat illigal egal in welcher Form.



Nein, die MODs werden schon wissen, wann sie eingreifen muessen, und wann nicht. In diesem Falle wie gesagt ganz klar nicht.


----------



## CiSaR (26. Januar 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Nein, die MODs werden schon wissen, wann sie eingreifen muessen, und wann nicht. In diesem Falle wie gesagt ganz klar nicht.



Da ich schon 2 Verwarnungen wegen diesem Thema habe spare ich mir weitere Ausführungen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Januar 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Aha, es ist also illegal, Cracks zu benutzen, aber du weisst trotzdem darueber bescheid?
> Naja, wie dem auch sein, was du geschrieben hast, ist falsch.
> Solange man das Original besitzt, ist es durchaus legal, sich das Spiel zu cracken, damit man nicht jedes Mal die CD hervorholen muss. Sobald es jedoch so ist, dass du dir das Spiel kaufst, crackst, und dann weiterverkaufst - oder sonstige Abwandlungen, es geht ums Prinzip - wird das ganze wieder illegal.


 

Du bewegst Dich da auf Glatteis....

Das die Orginal CD/DVD drinn liegen muss ist teil des Kopierschutzes und soll sicher stellen, das die Orginal CD/DVD vorhanden ist...ein Crack hebelt den Kopierschutz aus und ist nach Deutschen Recht demnach illegal, da es sich um einen aktiven Eingriff in den Programm Code und ein verstoß gegen die Lizens/Urheberrechtsbestimmungen handelt....

Du darfst Dir ja nicht mal mehr eine Sicherheitskopie von dem Programm machen....oder warum glaubst Du sind die Programme wie Shr**k verboten worden ???

Die haben ja den Kopierschutz ausgehebelt....

So genug von dem Thema...

Mfg


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Du bewegst Dich da auf Glatteis....
> 
> Das die Orginal CD/DVD drinn liegen muss ist teil des Kopierschutzes und soll sicher stellen, das die Orginal CD/DVD vorhanden ist...ein Crack hebelt den Kopierschutz aus und ist nach Deutschen Recht demnach illegal, da es sich um einen aktiven Eingriff in den Programm Code und ein verstoß gegen die Lizens/Urheberrechtsbestimmungen handelt....
> 
> ...





			
				Atlantis schrieb:
			
		

> > § 95a UrhG - Schutz technischer Maßnahmen
> > (1) Wirksame technische Maßnahmen zum Schutz eines nach diesem Gesetz geschützten Werkes oder eines anderen nach diesem Gesetz geschützten Schutzgegenstandes dürfen ohne Zustimmung des Rechtsinhabers nicht umgangen werden, soweit dem Handelnden bekannt ist oder den Umständen nach bekannt sein muss, dass die Umgehung erfolgt, um den Zugang zu einem solchen Werk oder Schutzgegenstand oder deren Nutzung zu ermöglichen.
> >
> > (2) Technische Maßnahmen im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind Technologien, Vorrichtungen und Bestandteile, die im normalen Betrieb dazu bestimmt sind, geschützte Werke oder andere nach diesem Gesetz geschützte Schutzgegenstände betreffende Handlungen, die vom Rechtsinhaber nicht genehmigt sind, zu verhindern oder einzuschränken. Technische Maßnahmen sind wirksam, soweit durch sie die Nutzung eines geschützten Werkes oder eines anderen nach diesem Gesetz geschützten Schutzgegenstandes von dem Rechtsinhaber durch eine Zugangskontrolle, einen Schutzmechanismus wie Verschlüsselung, Verzerrung oder sonstige Umwandlung oder einen Mechanismus zur Kontrolle der Vervielfältigung, die die Erreichung des Schutzziels sicherstellen, unter Kontrolle gehalten wird.
> ...



Originalquelle
Gesetz über Urheberrecht und verwandte Schutzrechte
§ 95a Schutz technischer Maßnahmen
§ 108b Unerlaubte Eingriffe in technische Schutzmaßnahmen und zur Rechtewahrnehmung erforderliche Informationen

Ob sich deswegen jetzt so eine Auseinandersetzung, wie wir sie fuehren, wirklich lohnt, weiss ich nicht. 
In meinen Augen waere dieses Thema jedoch weiterhin nicht schliessungs-/bestrafungswuerdig.


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (27. Januar 2009)

Back to Gameplay: Ich bin grad in Limansk, vor mir ein scharfschütze und ein MG Typ in einem Bunker. Man die gegen dort ist ziemlich schwer, ich kann weder meine sachen heil machen noch kann ich neue Muni kaufen. Irgendwie alles ziemlich schwer..... Und das ist ja Easy Mode, ich will garnicht wissen wie es auf Mittel/Schwer ist, einfach unglaublich...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Januar 2009)

ZaNoPain ™ schrieb:


> Back to Gameplay: Ich bin grad in Limansk, vor mir ein scharfschütze und ein MG Typ in einem Bunker. Man die gegen dort ist ziemlich schwer, ich kann weder meine sachen heil machen noch kann ich neue Muni kaufen. Irgendwie alles ziemlich schwer..... Und das ist ja Easy Mode, ich will garnicht wissen wie es auf Mittel/Schwer ist, einfach unglaublich...


 

Ab Limansk gilt....alles und jeden ausrauben um Muni zu bekommen....

Deine Ausrüstung kannst Du reparieren lassen....Deine Verbündeten haben Ihren Mechaniker dabei....must Du nur mal die Leute ansprechen...

Fals Du Geld brauchst....Du kannst ja mit jedem tauschen....

Aber grundsätzlich gilt, wenn man nach Limansk geht...soviel Muni und Heilung mitnehmen, wie man tragen kann.....

Mfg


----------



## Heroman_overall (27. Januar 2009)

Es ist auch zu empfehlen das man in die Häußer und Keller geht sofern man kann und dort die Kisten kaputt macht dort bekommt man schweres Gerät wie den Granatwerfen samt Muni unter der Kiste und und sonstiges was man alles braucht sowie der Tipp den der User vor mir gegeben hat dann klappt das auch. 

Aber wäre doch langweilig wenn alles einfach wäre


----------



## FatalMistake (28. Januar 2009)

wie kann ich mit den neuesten patch die DX10.1 Funktion aktivieren?! Hab HD4870 512MB.
ah schon gesehn...sry. hab das erweiterte dynamische beleuchtung <<der objekte>> nicht gesehn. sry. jz gehts aber die engine hängt sich auf....


----------



## Holdrio (1. Februar 2009)

Sagt mal, ist das in 1920x1200 überhaupt spielbar mit einer Singlekarte wie der GTX 285?
Oder 30FPS in der Auflösung völlig unrealistisch?

Das Game an sich würde mich eigentlich mal interessieren, aber die FPS Werte in Tests sind ja sooo grausam immer, da wirkt ja Crysis noch fast harmlos dagegen.


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (1. Februar 2009)

also es ist sehr gut spielbar .. mit ner gtx280 und oc q6600 mit cpucontrol tweak .. 50 -60 fps konstant ..lohnt auf jeden fall ist ein geniales spiel


----------



## Holdrio (3. Februar 2009)

50-60 FPS konstant in 1920x1200 hmmmm, warum ich das wohl nicht glaube, vielleicht weil HIER im Test schon bei 1680 mit einer 285 nur grauselige 13-20 raus kamen?


----------



## CiSaR (3. Februar 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> 50-60 FPS konstant in 1920x1200 hmmmm, warum ich das wohl nicht glaube, vielleicht weil HIER im Test schon bei 1680 mit einer 285 nur grauselige 13-20 raus kamen?



Die haben wahrscheinlich auch kein CPU Control an. Clear Sky läuft nur auf einem Kern. Durch CPU Control läuft es auf 2 oder 4 Kernen und die Framerate verdoppelt sich fast.


----------



## okam2 (3. Februar 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Sagt mal, ist das in 1920x1200 überhaupt spielbar mit
> einer Singlekarte...



Ja auf jeden Fall! Dafür benötigst Du nicht mal ne GTX285, ne *4870 mit 1GB*
reicht dafür föllig aus, siehe HIER


----------



## Holdrio (3. Februar 2009)

Ok danke, das klingt ja vielversprechend mit dem CPU Control, da wärs mit nem Quad ja direkt einen Versuch wert.


----------



## boss3D (4. Februar 2009)

OCn solltest du ihn aber trotzdem noch ein Bisschen ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Holdrio (4. Februar 2009)

Waaas, nix da, 3.2 GHZ wird ja hoffentlich reichen und sonst wanderts ins den Schrank basta. 
Mehr gibts nicht, sonst muss ich mich ja noch von meinen geliebten aber etwas schwächlichen Turbinelüftern verabschieden und Ohrenstöpsel kaufen. 

Hmm, vielleicht doch erst als Budget holen dann, habe eh erst gerade Fallout 3 begonnen und dann wärs nicht ganz so schlimm, falls der ruckelnde Stalker tatsächlich bis nächstes Jahr im Schrank schmollen muss.


----------



## CiSaR (4. Februar 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Waaas, nix da, 3.2 GHZ wird ja hoffentlich reichen und sonst wanderts ins den Schrank basta.
> Mehr gibts nicht, sonst muss ich mich ja noch von meinen geliebten aber etwas schwächlichen Turbinelüftern verabschieden und Ohrenstöpsel kaufen.
> 
> Hmm, vielleicht doch erst als Budget holen dann, habe eh erst gerade Fallout 3 begonnen und dann wärs nicht ganz so schlimm, falls der ruckelnde Stalker tatsächlich bis nächstes Jahr im Schrank schmollen muss.



3.2 GHz sollten auf jeden Fall reichen.


----------



## boss3D (4. Februar 2009)

CiSaR schrieb:


> 3.2 GHz sollten auf jeden Fall reichen.


Ohne CPU Control auf keinen Fall ...  

Ich muss das Tool echt mal ausprobieren. Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen, dass das für solche gewaltigen FPS-Sprünge sorgen soll.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CiSaR (4. Februar 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ohne CPU Control auf keinen Fall ...
> 
> Ich muss das Tool echt mal ausprobieren. Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen, dass das für solche gewaltigen FPS-Sprünge sorgen soll.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Beim Benchmark habe ich ohne CPU Control so zwischen 20 und 30 FPS und mit sinds 100 FPS geworden


----------



## Holdrio (5. Februar 2009)

Und ingame?
Die Benchmarks in Games sind ja immer so ne Sache, wer etwa in GTA4 30FPS im Benchmark hat deinstalliert das Game besser gleich wieder statt zu starten, ingame würde da das nackte Ruckelgrauen warten.


----------



## CiSaR (5. Februar 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Und ingame?
> Die Benchmarks in Games sind ja immer so ne Sache, wer etwa in GTA4 30FPS im Benchmark hat deinstalliert das Game besser gleich wieder statt zu starten, ingame würde da das nackte Ruckelgrauen warten.



Immernoch zwischen 60 und 80 FPS. Also vollkommen spielbar.


----------



## FatalMistake (6. Februar 2009)

Moin.
Weiß jemand einen crack für 1.5.08?
Mich nervt es dauernd die DVD einlegen zu müssen...
is natürlich eine legal gekaufte Version.

weiß jemand was?

mfg


----------



## boss3D (6. Februar 2009)

Jeder, der google kennt, weiß was von Cracks. Genauer will und werde ich das hier nicht ausführen, da das benutzen von Cracks illegal ist und die Mods Beschreibungen zu diesem Thema mit Punkten "belohnen". Also halte dich hier zurück und benutze die DVD, wie jeder andere ehrliche Zocker.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Holdrio (6. Februar 2009)

Das liebe ich ja so an Fallout 3, das läuft auch beim ehrlichen Zocker ohne Aktiverung und ohne DVD, ein leuchtendes Vorbild!


----------



## 1821984 (7. Februar 2009)

Immer die leute die Cracks benutzen wollen. Könnt ihr nicht mit CD`s umgehen oder wie. Meine CD´s sehen nach 10 Jahren und mehr noch wie neu aus!!!


----------



## FatalMistake (7. Februar 2009)

man ich frag wegen einem scheic crack weils mich anko** die jedes mal einlegen zu müssen!
und ja ich kenn google, hab auch schon gesucht, aber da kommen nur irgendwelche seiten (die mir nich sonderlich gefallen) und die Cracks sind immer für alle Versionen nur net die 1.5.08!
sry vergesst es...


----------



## Holdrio (8. Februar 2009)

1821984 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr nicht mit CD`s umgehen oder wie. Meine CD´s sehen nach 10 Jahren und mehr noch wie neu aus!!!



Geht auch mehr um das nervige Gefummel, wenn man nur ein Laufwerk hat schon mühsam das ewige Gewechsel sobald man ne andere DVD lesen oder brennen will.
Besonders weil es ja nur Schikane ist, das Game braucht die DVD gar nicht, der Laufwerkslärm kommt auch noch dazu.

So wie bei Fallout ist es super, ein Launcher mit DVD Check wo man alle Grafiksettings macht, danach Game direkt über exe starten braucht keine Disc mehr.


----------



## 1821984 (8. Februar 2009)

Ja aber man kann doch so wie so nur eins zur zeit machen. Entweder ich daddel nen Spiel oder ich brenn irgendwas oder ich installier wat. Mit nen zweiten laufwerk geht das natürlich besser aber auch da müssen die gegebenheiten passen um zwei sachen aufmmal zu machen.
Ich bin das gewöhnt für jeden schrott ne CD einzulegen und dannach wieder rauszuholen. War ja auch nich böse gemeint!!!
Hab selbst auch nur ein Laufwerk.


----------



## stromer007 (13. Februar 2009)

Für Kekse hab ich kein Verständnis, man sollte das Spiel schon kaufen wenn man es auch zocken will. Man geht ja auch nicht zum Bäcker und sagt: Ne das zahle ich nicht, erst wird getestet und wenn die Brötchen alle sind zahle ich vielleicht irgendwann noch.
Wenn die Entwickler kein Geld durch Verkauf reinbekommen, dann können sie auch nichts patchen bzw. neue Games entwickeln.
Es mag "vernünftige" Gründe für einen Keks geben, doch bin ich der Ansicht, man sollte in solchen Fällen den Support des Publishers bemühen.
Grüße

P.S. Fast 1000 Beiträge


----------



## 1821984 (13. Februar 2009)

Genau, dass man sozusagen den nachweis erbringen muss, dass man es wirklich gekauft hat und anhand einer Lizens oder so das ganze dann auch ohne CD daddeln kann.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (16. Februar 2009)

Hi 

Ich habn Problem. Ich war/bin bei der Mission wo man da in den Keller geht und  ein dann 2 Banditen  alles abnehmen. Und Später wenn Ich in die eine Basis gehe, dort wo so eine Mauer aus Metallplatten drumherum ist, Ballern die Stalker auf Mich und sind mir feindlich gesinnt ???

jemand ne idee,wieso ?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Februar 2009)

ThugAngel87 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich habn Problem. Ich war/bin bei der Mission wo man da in den Keller geht und  ein dann 2 Banditen  alles abnehmen. Und Später wenn Ich in die eine Basis gehe, dort wo so eine Mauer aus Metallplatten drumherum ist, Ballern die Stalker auf Mich und sind mir feindlich gesinnt ???
> 
> jemand ne idee,wieso ?




Wenn Du den Bahnhof meinst mit den Metalltoren ????

Das ist eine Banditen Basis....klar das die auf dich schießen....

Oder welchen Ort meinst Du ???? mach mal einen Screen oder beschreibe besser wo der Ort liegt...

Mfg


----------



## 1821984 (17. Februar 2009)

Oder halt einfach auf der Karte schauen wer freund und wer feind ist.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (19. Februar 2009)

Hi

also hatte nochmal vorher das Game geladen, bevor man in diesen komischen keller geht und die eim alles abnehmen.
Weil ich hatte das Game ausgetrickst, in dem ich meien sachen in die Kiste packte und "nackt" in den keller ging.
seit dem gehts, und der dunklen fraktion bin ich nit beigetreten.

Nun bin ich im Roten Wald. geht sicher Gut ab da


----------



## FatalMistake (19. Februar 2009)

Oh ja viel Spaß mann....mach lieber alles bei Tag.^^ is ungruseliger.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (19. Februar 2009)

FatalMistake schrieb:


> Oh ja viel Spaß mann....mach lieber alles bei Tag.^^ is ungruseliger.




ach grusel muss sein 

am geilsten sind die zombie soldaten 

voll die "chiller"


----------



## 1821984 (20. Februar 2009)

Immer dieses faule Pack. Die sollen arbeiten sprich dich anfallen wie reudige Hunde. Ach ja die gint es da ja auch on Mass


----------



## Nickles (26. Februar 2009)

ich kann ja die Grundstruktur des ersten posts für andere sammelthreads nutzen oder?
Ist doch so bei sammelthreads oder?
Ist mein erster im spiele Forum


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Februar 2009)

Nickles schrieb:


> ich kann ja die Grundstruktur des ersten posts für andere sammelthreads nutzen oder?
> Ist doch so bei sammelthreads oder?
> Ist mein erster im spiele Forum



Klar kannste das....

Habe ja kein Patent dafür angemeldet....

Mfg


----------



## nightnike (27. Februar 2009)

hat sich eigentlich viel gändert gegenüber dem ersten teil grafisch?


----------



## boss3D (27. Februar 2009)

nightnike schrieb:


> hat sich eigentlich viel gändert gegenüber dem ersten teil grafisch?


Seeeehr viel! CS sieht um Längen besser aus und unterstützt auch DX10/10.1 ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## 1821984 (1. März 2009)

Abend alle zusammen. Hab mal wieder nach langer Zeit das Problem "Engine Crash"
Treiber sind wie immer nur ab und zu Windoof Update. 
Das ganze ist im Multiplayer. Nicht immer aber in letzter Zeit wieder häufiger.
Das reine Einzelspiel daddel ich ganz selten und ist mir bis jetzt auch nicht aufgefallen.
Aktueller 08 Patch ist drauf schon seit langem. Multiplayer läuft ganz gut schnell. Kann es sein, dass die Engine anfällig ist für sehr schnelle Bildwechsel im Onlinebetrieb, insbesondere, wenn da viele Leute ganz wild rumrennen.


----------



## Radargeier (5. März 2009)

Hallo Leute, hab ein Problem im Roten Wald. Sobald ich den Weg Richtung Militärlager gehe stürzt CS ab und ich lande mit einem Bug Report in Windows. andere Weg Jantar oder Müllhalde funktioniert. Ich nutze CPU Control.

Laptop mit T5500 und 7900GS 256MB 2GB RAM
Weis jemand eine Lösung? Danke


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. März 2009)

Radargeier schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, hab ein Problem im Roten Wald. Sobald ich den Weg Richtung Militärlager gehe stürzt CS ab und ich lande mit einem Bug Report in Windows. andere Weg Jantar oder Müllhalde funktioniert. Ich nutze CPU Control.
> 
> Laptop mit T5500 und 7900GS 256MB 2GB RAM
> Weis jemand eine Lösung? Danke



Du mußt die Patches installieren....dann ist das Problem weg....ist ein Bug...

Mfg


----------



## Radargeier (6. März 2009)

Alle Patche installiert letzter 1.5.08


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. März 2009)

Radargeier schrieb:


> Alle Patche installiert letzter 1.5.08




Hmm....

Bei mir haben die Patches das Problem behoben....

Du hast nur wenig Ram für die Graka....

Stell mal die Auflösung runter....

Regnet es ???

Andere Möglichkeit....Reise erst mal wo anders hin und mache irgendwas anderes....komm einen Tag Später wieder...hört sich blöd an....aber probiere es mal...

Mfg


----------



## Radargeier (6. März 2009)

Danke, werde das mal testen.

Mfg


----------



## Radargeier (6. März 2009)

Nein, kein Regen. Alles trocken.


----------



## FatalMistake (8. März 2009)

hallo jungs
sry dass ich dir radargeier nicht helfen kann. hab da meine eigene frage:
Was wurde eig. aus diesem Freeplay modus, der nach dem Beenden der letzten mission aktiv sein soll?  da war ja mal irgendwas...
bei mir war nur so, dass, nachdem ich strelok aufgehalten usw...und alles vorbei war, bin ich wieder vorm akw gestanden und der pfeil hat nach limansk zurück gezeigt. dann bin ich dahin gegangen und dann wieder richtung akw...also alles ein bisschen verwirrt...das war aber nich version 1.5.06 glaub ich.
weiß da wer was genaueres zu dem freeplay ding?

mfg


----------



## CiSaR (8. März 2009)

Ja der Freeplay war bist jetzt nur für SoC geplant.
Bis heute ist aber nix genaueres bekannt ausser eine geleakte Alpha.
Für Clear Sky soll er glaube ich auch geplant sein aber darüber ist noch weniger bekannt.


----------



## FatalMistake (10. März 2009)

danke.
dann noch ne frage zum cs:
was kann ich tun damit die banditen auf der müllhalde im Depot nicht dauernd spawnen???! das ko**t echt an...machst die kalt, gehst ins Agroprom, und schon sind sie im Depot wieder da..... muss ich da evtl. diesen gang da unten, der e schon verschüttet is, irgendwie in die Luftjagen oÄ??
was tun?! is das ein bug? aber das is im agroprom genauso...wenn man die im tunnel und dort neben dem see ausschaltet, kommen die auch wieder... das is unrealistisch...

mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. März 2009)

FatalMistake schrieb:


> danke.
> dann noch ne frage zum cs:
> was kann ich tun damit die banditen auf der müllhalde im Depot nicht dauernd spawnen???! das ko**t echt an...machst die kalt, gehst ins Agroprom, und schon sind sie im Depot wieder da..... muss ich da evtl. diesen gang da unten, der e schon verschüttet is, irgendwie in die Luftjagen oÄ??
> was tun?! is das ein bug? aber das is im agroprom genauso...wenn man die im tunnel und dort neben dem see ausschaltet, kommen die auch wieder... das is unrealistisch...
> ...




Das ist etwas schwierig, aber nicht unmöglich....

Alle Übergänge und Lager müssen von Stalkern besetzt sein....

Dann sind irgendwann genug Stalker frei, die sich auf den Weg machen das Depot zu besetzen...

Die Karte mal beobachten wohin die Stalker unterwegs sind...

Mfg


----------



## Radargeier (11. März 2009)

Hallo Rosstaeuscher, 
danke für die Hilfe einen Tag im Forschungszentrum verbracht und danach konnte ich Richtung Militärlager gehen.
Gruß


----------



## Radargeier (11. März 2009)

Hallo FatalMistake,
hast Du auch die Schwierigkeiten auf der Müllhalde?
Ich habe keine Möglichkeit in den Bahnhof zu gelangen, sobald ich einige Banditen aufs Korn genommen habe, schliesst das Tor und ich komme nicht rein.
Weis jemand eine Lösung? 
Danke


----------



## FatalMistake (11. März 2009)

ja wie lang soll ich denn da denn rumsitzn und nix tun?! mal abgesehen davon dass die übergänge ins dunkle tal und agroprom mit wächter bzw. freiheit besetzt ist. glaub net dass die freien stalker deren ärsche da weg kicken werden.. also da muss was andres sein.

und radargeier:
ja; da knallst einfach alle ab. irgendwie geht das dann wieder auf. war bei mir auch. die stehn dann hinter dem tor und schiessen auf dich...xD da steht nur der lauf aus dem tor raus...naja. aber es geht wieder auf.

mfg


----------



## FatalMistake (12. März 2009)

ok neues problem....
wie komm ich in limansk weiter?! bin da grad mit den clear sky in die hütte rein wo das militär war. ich seh auch schon diese raumblase, wo die söldner festgenagelt waren. aber da sind überall zäune...ich komm nicht weiter!!!
mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. März 2009)

FatalMistake schrieb:


> ok neues problem....
> wie komm ich in limansk weiter?! bin da grad mit den clear sky in die hütte rein wo das militär war. ich seh auch schon diese raumblase, wo die söldner festgenagelt waren. aber da sind überall zäune...ich komm nicht weiter!!!
> mfg



Welche Hütte meinst Du ????

In Limansk sind überall Söldner in den Hütten.....meinst Du das Gebäude wo ein schweres Standmaschinengewehr war ???? Mach mal einen Screen davon....Siehst Du eine oder mehrere Blasen ???? Wenn dort mehrere sind, dann ist dort ein Bus....da must Du durch klettern....

Mfg


----------



## FatalMistake (22. März 2009)

ne, dort wo haufenweise militär war. nach dem angriff der monolithen; da musst zu einem Fluss runter, da warten 4 clear skys, die weiter wollen. und ich muss ihnen helfen.
Hab das e schon entdeckt...auf der linken seite von dem haus in ein Zaun; dahinter is aber eine Tür vom Haus raus. Du musst durchs haus durch, und hinten bei der Tür wieder raus...
Ich habs überall versucht nur nicht dort...xD bis mir der Zaun wieder eingefallen ist.
mfg


----------



## mortified_pinguin (23. März 2009)

Stalker CS ist und bleibt mir ein Rätsel.

Das Spiel läuft auf meinem Samsung Notebook (Core 2 Duo T7250 2x 2.00GHz • 2048MB (2x 1024MB) • 200GB • DVD+/-RW DL • NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GS 256MB)

besser als auf dem Desktop ( Athlon X2 BE-2400- 2048 MB RAM- Radeon HD 3850 512MB)

Ich bin zwar mit meiner Version bisher relativ absturzfrei durch die Zone gekommen. Mittlerweile hab ich allerdings ein kurioses Problem. Nachdem ich einem Strahlungsausbruch der Zone entkommen bin der den Spielcharakter sonst in die ewigen Jagdgründe schicken würde verschwimmt ständig das Sichtfeld der Spielfigur. Ich dachte erst das geht vorbei aber Pustekuchen es bleibt so und das Spiel wird auf Dauer unspielbar


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. März 2009)

mortified_pinguin schrieb:


> Stalker CS ist und bleibt mir ein Rätsel.
> 
> Das Spiel läuft auf meinem Samsung Notebook (Core 2 Duo T7250 2x 2.00GHz • 2048MB (2x 1024MB) • 200GB • DVD+/-RW DL • NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GS 256MB)
> 
> ...




Wo bist Du denn gerade ???

Das passiert nach einem massiven PSI Angriff.....

Je nach grad des Angriffs kann das wirklich sehr lange dauern bis das vorbei geht......

Mfg


----------



## mortified_pinguin (24. März 2009)

Hmm ich bin grad noch vor dem Teil mit dem Agroprom Institut. Kann sein das ich irgendwo auf der Müllhalde  in so ein Psi-Feld geraten bin. Vorher hatte ich das Problem noch nie selbst wenn ich da durch gelaufen bin. Leider kann mann das auch nicht mit Medikits oder anderem Zeugs weg bekommen.

Mittlerweile hab ich aus lauter Frust von einem früheren Speicherpunkt wieder angefangen und musste ne ganze Ecke noch mal spielen und speichere für mich wichtige Punkte noch mal ab. Vorher hab mehr auf Quicksave gespielt


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. März 2009)

mortified_pinguin schrieb:


> Hmm ich bin grad noch vor dem Teil mit dem Agroprom Institut. Kann sein das ich irgendwo auf der Müllhalde in so ein Psi-Feld geraten bin. Vorher hatte ich das Problem noch nie selbst wenn ich da durch gelaufen bin. Leider kann mann das auch nicht mit Medikits oder anderem Zeugs weg bekommen.
> 
> Mittlerweile hab ich aus lauter Frust von einem früheren Speicherpunkt wieder angefangen und musste ne ganze Ecke noch mal spielen und speichere für mich wichtige Punkte noch mal ab. Vorher hab mehr auf Quicksave gespielt


 

Tja....

Ich will ja nicht Salz in die Wunde streuen....aber man sollte Quicksave bei Stalker nur selten benutzen....

Was für Artefakte trägst Du bei Dir ??? einige geben auch PSI strahlen ab....Du hast auch ne PSI anzeige....die kannst Du beobachten....

Bei der Müllhalde ist tatsächlich ein PSI Feld....und zwar rechts vom Eisenbahntunnel (links am Tunnel vorbei geht es zum Forschunsinstitut) wenn Du an den Hügeln lang gehtst.....in dem PSI Feld bekommst Du 2 Artefakte und eine Wumme (ein Versteck von einem Stalker)....

Mfg


----------



## mortified_pinguin (24. März 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Tja....
> 
> Ich will ja nicht Salz in die Wunde streuen....aber man sollte Quicksave bei Stalker nur selten benutzen....
> 
> ...


Hab ich jetzt auch gemerkt deswegen setzte ich jetzt wie gesagt öfters feste Speicherpunkte
Wenn man erst mal weiss wie man die Artefakte findet ist es keine Problem.
Also ich trage keins mit PSI Strahlen mit mir rum.

oha das Versteck werd ich mal suchen gehen. Die Artefakte bringen ja richtig Geld. War grad bei Sidorowitsch im Kardon... Meinen Geldbeutel freuts


----------



## FatalMistake (24. März 2009)

nein artefakte geben höchstens strahlung ab. psi is was andres 
das versteck ...da is nur was drin, wenn das auch auf deinem PDA angezeigt wird. ansonsten is da gar nix drin. is glaub ich ein rucksack...

trotzdem finde ich das Ende ein wenig verwirrend...was hat das Video da zu bedeuten?! und was wurde aus Lebedew? (auf das Ende von SoC schau...^^)


----------



## mortified_pinguin (24. März 2009)

Dann hätt ich noch ne bescheidene Frage???
Hab bei der Stalkerfraktion nach der Säuberung der Müllkippe einen SEVA Anzug bekommen und will den aufrüsten lassen.

Trotz genügend Geld sind einige Aufrüstungen rot eingezeichnet. Kann es sein das nur bestimmte Aufrüstungen funktionieren wenn schon andere gemacht wurden??


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. März 2009)

mortified_pinguin schrieb:


> Dann hätt ich noch ne bescheidene Frage???
> Hab bei der Stalkerfraktion nach der Säuberung der Müllkippe einen SEVA Anzug bekommen und will den aufrüsten lassen.
> 
> Trotz genügend Geld sind einige Aufrüstungen rot eingezeichnet. Kann es sein das nur bestimmte Aufrüstungen funktionieren wenn schon andere gemacht wurden??


 
So ist es  Oder dem Mechaniker fehlen die Fähigkeiten dazu...(USB Sticks)...

FatalMistakes hat recht....die Artefakte strahlen kein Psi aus sondern einige schützen Dich unter Umständen etwas vor Psi angriffen....


Mfg


----------



## mortified_pinguin (25. März 2009)

arghhh jetzt geht das schon wieder los ich bin in der Hälfte des Spieles und müsste als nächstes nach Jantar. Ich bin noch mal in die Clear Sky  Basis zurück um beim dortigen Mechaniker USB Sticks abzugeben. Jetzt verschwimmt wieder das Sichtfeld und ich weiss nicht woran das liegt. die Psi anzeige rührt sich nich und ich kann nicht nach grad aus gucken. Also so macht das echt keinen Spass


----------



## FatalMistake (25. März 2009)

hast denn überhaupt gepatcht???! hört sich nach nem bug an. ich hatte das in jantar...da war alles dann so grieselig gelb. das is ja immer nur wenn so ein impuls gekommen is wo dann wieder zombies rumgestiefelt sind...hab jantar neu angefangen und dann wars gut.
aber deins...wow.
die psi anzeige is das mitn kopf. oder totenschädel.
aber telepathen steigen ja sonst nirgends rum...außer agroprom untergrund...
und psi felder gibts auch net so oft...
ich würd sagen is ein bug.

patch erst mal hoch (falls noch nicht geschehen).

mfg


----------



## mortified_pinguin (25. März 2009)

Also ich hab version 1.5.05. Ich glaub es geht doch maximal bis Version 1.5.07 oder. Danach kann ich ja wieder neu anfangen

Edit hab grad gelesen das es doch gehen müsste dann versuch ich mal mein Glück


----------



## Xrais (25. März 2009)

mortified_pinguin schrieb:


> Also ich hab version 1.5.05. Ich glaub es geht doch maximal bis Version 1.5.07 oder. Danach kann ich ja wieder neu anfangen
> 
> Edit hab grad gelesen das es doch gehen müsste dann versuch ich mal mein Glück



soweit ich weiß gibt es auch schon patch version 1.5.08


----------



## FatalMistake (25. März 2009)

ja der 1.5.08 is schon drausen und funzt bei mir prima.
und nein brauchst nicht neu anfangen. das musst nur beim ersten mal patchen. also von 1.5.01 oder s auf 1.5.02 (oÄ).


----------



## mortified_pinguin (26. März 2009)

anscheinend hab ich doch Pech gehabt. Die Spielstände stürzen alle beim Laden ab. F***

damit ist einiges an Spielzeit in der Tonne

die Spielstände von 1.5.05 werden wohl nicht unterstützt S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Clear Sky


----------



## FatalMistake (8. April 2009)

hey Leute...
Darf ich Screenshot von Google Maps hier reinstellen?
Ich hab den Monolithen gefunden 
Aber bin mir nicht sicher ob ich den Screen einfach hier reinstellen darf...


----------



## FatalMistake (9. April 2009)

*push*


----------



## CiSaR (9. April 2009)

Klar mach doch mehr als es löschen könne sie eh nicht


----------



## FatalMistake (9. April 2009)

was sagt ihr?
Quelle:
http://maps.google.at/maps?hl=de&tab=wl


----------



## CiSaR (9. April 2009)

FatalMistake schrieb:


> was sagt ihr?



Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Wann beginnt unsere Mission?
Wäre aber mal insteressant was das ist


----------



## FatalMistake (9. April 2009)

ich tippe (insgeheim) auf ne kleine wolke...^^

Wann beginnt unsere Mission?

Mal zu dem:
was würdet ihr machen, wenn es 2011 /2012 wirklich so in Tschernobyl zugehn würde?
Würdet ihr euch hinbringen lassen und Stalker werden? Bloodsucker abknallen und so? 
Ich würds machen...^^

Ihr?


----------



## CiSaR (9. April 2009)

FatalMistake schrieb:


> ich tippe (insgeheim) auf ne kleine wolke...^^
> 
> Wann beginnt unsere Mission?
> 
> ...



Oh ja ich wäre sofort dabei.
Ich würde die PCGH-X Fraktion aufmachen


----------



## FatalMistake (9. April 2009)

klaro...xDD
feindliche Clans: PC Games, PC Welt, Computer Bild, C´t....
verbündete: PCGH....
Waffen: falsch gepolte Elkos und Grakas mit Voltmods und Stickstoffkühlung...
Fazit:


----------



## CiSaR (9. April 2009)

Du hast PC Action vergessen 

Ganz ehrlich das muss so geil sein da durch die Zone zu streifen mit all ihren Gefahren und Geheimnissen.
Ich würde einiges dafür tun das erleben zu können


----------



## mortified_pinguin (10. April 2009)

Hmm wenn das in echt auch so viele Abstürze gibt kann man gleich zuhause bleiben

Ich kann Stalker Clear Sky zur Zeit auf meinem Desktop nicht spielen. Ich bin keine 2 min im Spiel drin und es stürzt auf den Desktop ab.

Patches und Treiber für die Hardware sind aktuell aber es läuft trotzdem nicht das ist einfach zum

Ich find nirgends Hilfe und alle Versuche das Spiel zum Laufen zu bekommen scheitern.


----------



## CiSaR (10. April 2009)

PCGames STALKER Call of Pripyat Zweites Add on zum Ego Shooter angekündigt


----------



## grubsnek (10. April 2009)

CiSaR schrieb:


> PCGames STALKER Call of Pripyat Zweites Add on zum Ego Shooter angekündigt



Werd ich mir nur holen, wenn es wieder an die Leistung des UR-Stalker anknüpfen kann.


----------



## CiSaR (10. April 2009)

Ach Clear Sky ist schon geil.


----------



## mortified_pinguin (12. April 2009)

Sacht mal Leute gibt es eigentlich eine Methode die Banditen entgültig aus dem Depot zu vertreiben??
Ich habe es vorher nur einmal geschafft das Stalkertrupps nachrücken und das Depot besetzen. Gestern dachte ich ich hab Glück das ein Trupp auf der Karte mit Ziel Depot angezeigt wird. Aber die Typen haben unterwegs halt gemacht und gehen einfach nicht weiter, nicht mal wenn ich das Depot angreife. Das wird langsam nervig. 
Ich muss ständig den Armeeposten im Kardon überfallen um Munition zu bunkern. Kann mann übrigens einiges an Geld verdienen mit relativ wenig eigenem Einsatz (Munition) und einer auf Präzision modifizierten AKM 74M


----------



## Damager (12. April 2009)

Hallo, alle zusammen 

Ich hab glich zwei problem... ich denke ich sollte mit dem leichtern anfangen.

Ich verwende version 1.5.0.7

Jetzt kommt die Boon frage .. Wie zum Teufel finde ich artefakte und hebe sie auf? Ps. Ich habe schon den bessern Detektor.Wenn ich vor ein Anomali stehe zeigt der Detektor zwar das ein Artefakt da ist aber ich weis nicht wie ich es aufhaben kann oder so.

Nu das zweite Prob.

Ich habe vom Förter (Roter Wald) die Aufgabe bekommen mit dem Kommandaten des Außenpostens zu sprechen.
Ok so weit ist alles klar. Aber ich komme nicht in das Gebiet wo mich das PDA hinführt. In das gebiet soll es 2 Eingänge geben  (laut PDA) 1 von der Müllhalde und ein von wo anderst. aber die Funzen nicht.
Wenn ich auf der Müllhalde bin und in richtig Tor gehe. Kommt nur ne Nachricht dass ich den langen Weg nicht finden kann??

Nun habe ich schon gegooglt und habe gelesen das der Kommandat da nicht sein soll , der so auf dem Weg zum Militärlager stehen.
Aber da kann ich ihn nicht finden.


----------



## FatalMistake (12. April 2009)

fang den quest nochmal neu an...

Ich hab noch was gefunden leute. Bild im Anhang. Überlegt euch was das sein könnte.^^
edit:
hab noch nen Monolithen gefunden^^ sogar nen größeren  (is aber sicher irgendein Hausdach oder so...)


----------



## CiSaR (12. April 2009)

Das erste ist aus dem ersten Stalker das Ding im Roten Wald


----------



## FatalMistake (13. April 2009)

die radaranlage in limansk....
(achso...du meintest die antennen im roten wald vom shadow of chernobyl...^^ shit monolithen....)
Das war anscheinend eine Anlage, um feindliche Raketen und Flieger zu orten.... (vermutlich Amerikanische^^)
Such mal selber bei Google Maps nach Tschernobyl....und dann sieh dir das Gebiet rund herum an...das meinste istt nur wald..aber wennst genau hinsieht, wirst straßen sehen, die nirgens wo hinführen, irgenwelche Flächen um Wald, usw...das Gebiet muss ja echt eigenartig sein...Wäre echt mal fein dort einfach mal so rumspazieren zu können  Nicht nur mit einem Reiseleiter von der Grenze nach Pripjat, ins AKW, in ein verlassenes Dorf und wieder heim....
mfg


----------



## CiSaR (13. April 2009)

Ja das wäre echt mal geil wenn man da mal so rumlatschen könnte ohne son Reiseführer an der Backe.


----------



## mortified_pinguin (13. April 2009)

ich stell noch mal meine Frage hat einer ne Ahnung wie mann die Banditen entgültig von der Müllhalde vertreibt. ich habe es einmal geschafft das Verstärkung der Stalker anrückt. Im derzeitigen Spiel hilft anscheinend nix. jetzt haben die Wächter die Müllhalde überrannt. Die kämpfen zwar gegen die Banditen aber beim Einnehmen der Basis hilft mir das auch nix die Banditen spawnen immer wieder


----------



## Badman76 (21. April 2009)

Es geht nicht!

Sorry, aber die Bandditen sind wie die anderen Fraktionen auch nicht endgültig zu vernichten. Spätestens beim Verlassen der Map spawnen wieder neue Gegner in der Basis. Auch wenn diese Basis zuvor von Deinen Stalker Freunden eingenommen wurde, kann sie nicht gehalten werden. Das ist leider kein BUG sondern beabsichtigtes Spieldesign. Es soll verhindern, dass nach abgeschlossenen Fraktionsquest-Reihen zuviel Ruhe in CS einkehrt.

Meiner Meinung nach hätten es auch zufällig spawnende Gegner in anderen Maps getan. Dann hätte man nicht das Gefühl, dass alle "Arbeit" für die eigene Fraktion eigentlich vergebens ist...

B76


----------



## Lindt (21. April 2009)

Was braucht man den für ein System um Clear Sky auf mittleren/max. Details spielen zu können?


----------



## Spider1808 (21. April 2009)

mortified_pinguin schrieb:


> wie mann die Banditen entgültig von der Müllhalde vertreibt.



Auftrag zur Vernichtung der 5 Banditen im Eisenbahntunnel beim Agroprom vom Stalkeranführer holen(ohne Auftrag,Respawn),killen,zurück zur Müllhalde,dort alle Banditen killen,Base einnehmen(mindestens ein Stalker muss in der Base sein),fertig.
So kann man auch die Wächterbase ohne Respawn jener,einnehmen.Dafür müssen nur alle Wächter in den Umliegenden Level gekillt werden(die im Untergrund beim Agro nicht vergessen),Base einnehmen,fertig.
Einzig die Freedombase ist nicht ohne Respawn einzunehmen.

MfG Spider1808


----------



## Lindt (21. April 2009)

Reicht einen Hd3200/hd3300 um clearsky auf min. Details (1280x1024) zuspielen? Und reicht einen Hd 4670 um es auf Max. ohne AA/AF zuspielen(selbe Auflösung). Prozessor wäre ein X3 710 von AMD.


----------



## mortified_pinguin (22. April 2009)

Hmm lad  dir mal den Clear Sky Benchmark runter. Dort kannst du alles einstellen und mal durchtesten. Ist aber maximal ein Richtwert

Das die HD 3200 ausreicht glaub ich kaum selbst bei wirklich minimalen Deteils
Aber Clear Sky läuft generell sehr unterschiedlich selbst auf gleichen Hardwarekombis.

So das Benchmarktoo kannst du da runterladen


----------



## Holdrio (22. April 2009)

So auch mal endlich installiert, nur warum bringt das für Clear Sky so vielgerühmte CPU Control gar nix bei mir, oder wie gehört das eingestellt?
Quadcore angehakt in den Optionen und ALL CPU-->1+2+3+4 gewählt, sollte doch ok sein?
Trotzdem ist Auslastung nur so etwa 70%, 30% und die anderen zwei so 10%, bringt auch nicht mehr FPS als normal mit einem auf 100% und drei 0%, auf Manual oder Automatic macht auch keinen Unterschied.
Gibts da einen Geheimtrick oder bringts das bei der aktuellen Gameversion einfach nicht mehr?


----------



## mortified_pinguin (23. April 2009)

In welchem Level bist du??? Bei mir hat das Tool am meisten im Agroprom gebraucht. Ohne hatte ich dort teilweise 20 fps und drunter. Ich hab zwar bloss Dualcore aber selbs bei dieser wird der zweite Kern nur zu etwa 30 -40 % genutzt aber ohne Cpu Control interessiert es Clear Sky anscheinend gar nicht das mehrere Kerne da sind


----------



## Holdrio (23. April 2009)

Ne wirklich nicht, nur einer voll ausgelastet normal, die anderen drei schlafen tief.

Bin noch ganz am Anfang wo das Spiel beginnt, hatte das zum Test nur mal angemacht.
Erst ruckelte sowieso alles nur rum mit gut 20FPS, merkte dann das liegt aber nur an den Sonnenstrahlen, die sind ja ein extremer Leistungsfresser! 
Gleich auf Niedrig gestellt, jetzt läufts doch viel besser gleich.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. April 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Ne wirklich nicht, nur einer voll ausgelastet normal, die anderen drei schlafen tief.
> 
> Bin noch ganz am Anfang wo das Spiel beginnt, hatte das zum Test nur mal angemacht.
> Erst ruckelte sowieso alles nur rum mit gut 20FPS, merkte dann das liegt aber nur an den Sonnenstrahlen, die sind ja ein extremer Leistungsfresser!
> Gleich auf Niedrig gestellt, jetzt läufts doch viel besser gleich.


 

Das Problem ist, das sich CPU Control erst mal Warmlaufen muss...

Das Spiel muss ein größeres Ereignis laden damit das Tool erst in Gang kommt....z.B. einen Ortswechsel.....oder ne große Anomalie....

Mfg


----------



## Xrais (24. April 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das sich CPU Control erst mal Warmlaufen muss...
> 
> Das Spiel muss ein größeres Ereignis laden damit das Tool erst in Gang kommt....z.B. einen Ortswechsel.....oder ne große Anomalie....
> 
> Mfg



gut zu wissen ,aber denoch irgendwie lachhaft das nach dem 5oder 6 patch immer noch nicht wirklich mehrkern cpus unterstützt werden


----------



## 1821984 (26. April 2009)

Moin Moin,

weis einer von euch, wann der nächste Patch (1.5.09) für die deutsche Version kommt

Im Multiplayer ist ja nun nicht mehr viel für die 08-Version über.

Konnte so im netz keine Auskunft darüber finden!

Danke.


----------



## mortified_pinguin (28. April 2009)

guck mal hier [!] Die aktuellen Infos zur Patchentwicklung! - Page 10 - Deep Silver - Community

Der russische Patch ist anscheinend schon am 22 April erschienen


----------



## Spider1808 (29. April 2009)

@1821984

hier geht es zum direkten Download der Deutschen Version.

Planet-Stalker.de - Deine Stalker Community! powered by OnlineWelten.com


----------



## Holdrio (3. Mai 2009)

Öhhm peile irgendwie kaum was bei dem Game, da komme ich aus den Sümpfen, rechts und links Stacheldraht und kaum gehe ich etwas vorwärts tätätätä vom Armeeposten und ich tot, wie soll man denn da vorbei kommen? 
Langsam robben oder schleichen nützt auch nichts.

Auch vorher schon in den Sümpfen, alles läuft irgendwie wie von selber und die hatten die Sümpfe ruckzuck alleine befreit als ich mich in der Gegend etwas umschaute.
Dazu wurde es bald eeeeewig stockfinstere Nacht, Nachtsichtgerät keines gefunden und schlafen bis am Morgen geht auch nicht, in Betten oder so?


----------



## CiSaR (3. Mai 2009)

Also du musst einfach rennen. Lauf so schnell du kannst ohne stehen zu bleiben und musst halt immer medipacks via schnelltaste reinhauen


----------



## Holdrio (4. Mai 2009)

Im Ernst? 
Ist ja auch komisch, war sicher da muss man irgendwie vorbei schleichen können doch, ist ja irre wie das MG, oder was immer das ist dort, rumballert.
Tja da muss ich wohl zurück und erstmal mehr Medipacks besorgen wenn das der "normale" Weg ist. 

Aber wegen pennen noch mal, das geht wirklich nicht?
Stellte sogar den Monitor heller nachts dann und sah doch fast nix, so nervt das, oder gabs in den Sümpfen irgendwo ein Nachtsichtgerät?
Wollte erstmal nur möglichst schnell da raus mal.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. Mai 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Im Ernst?
> Ist ja auch komisch, war sicher da muss man irgendwie vorbei schleichen können doch, ist ja irre wie das MG, oder was immer das ist dort, rumballert.
> Tja da muss ich wohl zurück und erstmal mehr Medipacks besorgen wenn das der "normale" Weg ist.
> 
> ...


 
Nachts geht es besser.....

Es gibt aber noch eine 2. Möglichkeit ..... hinter dem Maschinenpark ganz im Nordosten der Sümpfe ist noch ein Durchgang einfach zurückgehen und dort durch gehen .... man kommt dann bei der Stalker Basis raus....aber Achtung !!! Die Stalker sind Feindlich gesinnt, weil man noch keine Empfehlung hat....den also ausweichen und auf der anderen Seite der Eisenbahn Brücke rüber klettern und mit etwas Übung kann man über den Zaun springen....

Die Nachtsichtgeräte sind teil von Anzügen....bzw. einige Anzüge kann man mit Nachtsichtgeräten aufrüsten....

Mfg


----------



## BLiNDMaNKiND (7. Mai 2009)

es wird kein neuer patch mehr rauskommen (nach 1.09), gsc hat mit clear sky "abgeschlossen" - ich frag mich nur wie ich das game durchspielen kann, hab nur scriptfehler und der fraktionskampf is auch mehr ein fraktionskrampf

sollte es ein neuen teil oder aehnliches geben, ich werds mir net kaufen - drecksladen ~~


----------



## Boardi05 (10. Mai 2009)

isses normal, dass eine CPU zu 100% und die andere nur zu 40% ausgelastet sind?


----------



## 1821984 (10. Mai 2009)

Danke euch für den Hinweis (Link) zu patch 1.5.09!!!


----------



## mortified_pinguin (11. Mai 2009)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> isses normal, dass eine CPU zu 100% und die andere nur zu 40% ausgelastet sind?



eigentlich ist das nur mit CPU Control so. Ohne benutzt das Spiel sogar nur einen Kern


----------



## CiSaR (11. Mai 2009)

Das Spiel nutzt nur einen Kern ausser du zwingst es via CPU Control mehr Kerne zu benutzen.


----------



## Holdrio (11. Mai 2009)

Geht Euch die Nacht nicht auch mächtig auf den Geist?
Auch mit Nachtsichtgerät oder Taschenlampe sehe ich kaum was, stapfe durch die Dunkelkeit und das dauert ewig bis wieder morgen wird.
Warum kann man nicht pennen in Betten oder wenigstens warten wie in Fallout 3?


----------



## FatalMistake (11. Mai 2009)

joa stalker nutzt standardmäßig nur einen kern...is bei mir auch so. der eine kern im vollstress dem anderen is fad...

joa die nächte sind echt iwie 
kannst ja in ieinem lager bleiben und einfach dumm rumstehn. am besten in irgendeiner großen basis wo eig. nie was passiert, zb Wächter, Freiheit Clear sky und stalker basis...weiß ehrlich gesagt jz nicht wie lang die nacht dauert, sag ma von 22 bis 8 uhr...also in echtzeit^^

ich hab auch noch nie probiert, ob es evtl. in der Nacht einfach wäre, ieine basis von den banditen anzugreifen oder so...also dass die einen ja nicht sofort sehen und man näher ran kann...von dem her wäre die Nacht natürlich wieder von Vorteil 

Mich zipft es eher an, immer alles alleine machen zu müssen und während meiner Reise nie einem anderen Stalker einfach mal so über den Weg zu laufen...so wie die Wächter/Freiheit Gruppen, die immer so zu 10nt iwohin latschen...oder dass man sich nicht am abend zu einem Lagerfeuer hinhauen kann und kamot eine Flasche Vodka ziehen und mit denen mitsingen kann....^^

mfg


----------



## mortified_pinguin (11. Mai 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Geht Euch die Nacht nicht auch mächtig auf den Geist?
> Auch mit Nachtsichtgerät oder Taschenlampe sehe ich kaum was, stapfe durch die Dunkelkeit und das dauert ewig bis wieder morgen wird.
> Warum kann man nicht pennen in Betten oder wenigstens warten wie in Fallout 3?



einmal schlafsackmod Planet-Stalker.de - Deine Stalker Community! powered by OnlineWelten.com Kommt sofort Einfach istallieren und wenn du nicht grad energydrinks zu dir genommen hast kannste pennen gehen. So kann man die Nacht überbrücken die mich auch sehr genervt hat mit den Nachtsichtgeräten wurds dann besser.


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Mai 2009)

mortified_pinguin schrieb:


> einmal schlafsackmod Planet-Stalker.de - Deine Stalker Community! powered by OnlineWelten.com Kommt sofort Einfach istallieren und wenn du nicht grad energydrinks zu dir genommen hast kannste pennen gehen. So kann man die Nacht überbrücken die mich auch sehr genervt hat mit den Nachtsichtgeräten wurds dann besser.



wird gleich ausprobiert, bei nacht sieht man einfahc nichts mehr vom level!


----------



## Boardi05 (12. Mai 2009)

So habs nun durch, hat grad mal ne Woche gedauert und muss sagen, dass das Shadow in Cernobyl besser war!


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. Mai 2009)

Ich habe meine Missionen unabhängig vom Tag/Nacht-Zyklus durchgezogen. Wenns zufällig grade Nacht wurde hab ich mir gedacht: man, das wird jetzt evtl. wieder n kleiner Horrortrip. Wer traut sich bei Nacht durch den Roten Wald?


----------



## grubsnek (19. Mai 2009)

Hi,
ich hab mir Clear Sky mal wieder aus dem Regal gekramt. Bin noch nicht wirklich weit, wobei sich mir schon zwei Fragen auftun:
1. Ich werd immer sehr schnell verstrahlt und verlier dadurch ständig an Gesundheit. Gibt es außer "die Spritze" noch eine andere Möglichkeit die Radioaktivität abzubauen ? Wo bekomm ich diese her? Der Händler hatte sie beispielsweise nicht im Angebot.

2. Bei mir stürzt das Spiel ab, sobald ich Quickload mache. Beim normalen Laden gehts jedoch. Ist zwar nicht wirklich schlimm aber woran kann das liegen? Einfach ein Bug ?


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Mai 2009)

Du solltest radioaktive Verstrahlung von vorn herein mit nem Strahlenschutzanzug bzw ner Strahlenschutzrüstung oder strahlungsmindernden Artefakten vermeiden. Um radioaktive Verstrahlung abzubauen gibts ausser der Spritze glaub ich noch das blaue(?) Medipack.


----------



## CiSaR (19. Mai 2009)

Und den guten alten Wodka


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Mai 2009)

Ah ja, genau.


----------



## mortified_pinguin (22. Mai 2009)

Hmm das gelbe Medipack enthielt Strahlenschutzmittel. Das blaue nur blutungsstillende Mittel.

Das beste Strahlunghemmende Artefakt ist "Blase" es hat keine negativen Nebenwirkungen.

Ich schlepp grad zwei Stück davon in meinem Anzug mit rum

Apropos noch eine kleine Anektode als ich mich schon durch Limansk gekämpft habe bekamm ich plötzlich eine Meldung vom Anführer der Stalker Fraktion das die Banditen von der Müllhalde vertrieben wurden. Toll dachte ich jetzt da ich nicht mehr zurück  kann hatte es das Spiel hinbekommen Verstärkung von den Stalkern zu schicken die das Depot einnehmen.


----------



## grubsnek (25. Mai 2009)

so. Ich soll grad einen Funksender für den Förster besorgen, wozu ich in ein großes Militärlager muss. 

Hab ich noch lange zu spielen bis ich durch bin ?


----------



## mortified_pinguin (25. Mai 2009)

nein  dauert  nicht mehr lang da du dann nach Limansk musst


----------



## grubsnek (27. Mai 2009)

Bin nun durch. Ist das normal, dass ich das Ende mal überhaupt nicht kapiere? Oder soll das der Anfang von SoC sein? Daran kann ich mich nicht mehr so genau erinnern.

Mein Fazit zum Spiel:
Ein paar kleinere Bugs aber ansonsten ein solider, guter Shooter. Hat richtig Spass gemacht.


----------



## Wendigo (6. Juni 2009)

Wie schauts nun eigentlich aus?
Wie ich wohl auf der letzen Seite hier gelesen habe, ist das Spiel wohl nun bugfrei....Ist da was dran?


----------



## Boardi05 (6. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte keine Bugs als ichs durchgezockt hab!


----------



## FatalMistake (6. Juni 2009)

das war ja verschieden...mit dem letzten Patch hats dann bei manchen bugfrei funktioniert (so wie bei mir), und bei manchen wurden quasi noch mehr bugs installiert 

Was sagt ihr eig. zum neuen Stalker Call of Pripjat?
mfg


----------



## boss3D (6. Juni 2009)

FatalMistake schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr eig. zum neuen Stalker Call of Pripjat?


Sieht verdammt geil aus, nur wird es leider PC-exklusiv. Aber bei der zu erwartenden Performance ist das wohl eh besser für meine Nerven. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## FatalMistake (6. Juni 2009)

naja von der Grafik her wird sich nix tun...is noch immer die XRay Enginge. das Stalker 2 soll dann in 1-2 Jahren mit Cryengine 3 rauskommen.... Das wird hammer!!!!
Aber ich freu mich schon auf Herbst...da kommt das Call of Pripjat nämlich raus! 

mfg


----------



## Wendigo (6. Juni 2009)

Werden MulticoreProzessoren nun eigentlich unterstützt?


----------



## boss3D (6. Juni 2009)

Die X-Ray Engine kann mit mehr als einem Prozessor-Kern nichts anfangen. Das war schon in CS so und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich das in CoP ändern wird ...


> *Prozessor-Anforderungen*
> Multi-Core-Optimierungen sind _Stalker: Clear Sky _nicht bekannt, das Spiel lastet nur einen Kern aus. Einzig der Grafikkartentreiber nutzt ab und zu ein zweites Rechenherz. Es zählen also Gigahertz und Pro-Takt-Leistung.


PCGH

MfG, boss3D


----------



## FatalMistake (6. Juni 2009)

Das hier ist ein Bericht der KRI...iwas mit Russian Game Developers Conference...
KRI 2009 - Bericht zu Call of Pripyat - OnlineWelten Forum
ich hoffe ich darf den Link hier so reinstelln...(planet stalker.de)
da kommt jedenfalls nichts dergleichen vor. nur wie das Spiel selbst aussieht und die Story, was man machen muss/kann, dass die KI noch anders und besser ist, etc...lest selber^^
mein lieblingsscreenshot..xD
http://stalker.onlinewelten.com/gallery,pic877.html
mfg


----------



## msdd63 (23. Juni 2009)

Hi, ich habe in der PCA von Stalker Complete 2009 gelesen. Nun lade ich mir die Dateien gerade runter. Die Screenshots sehen echt genial aus. Die Grafik des guten alten Stalker of Chernobyl wird besserer Beleuchtung, Panoram-Ansichten und mehr als 900 überarbeiteten Texturen verschönert. Also werde ich Stalker wohl nochmal installieren. Ich hoffe die Patches von Stalker Complete 2009 vertragen sich mit den bis jetzt erschienen Patches.


----------



## ArcHammer (24. Juni 2009)

*STALKER Clear Sky Problem*

Hallo!
Ich habe ein Problem mit Clear Sky, und zwar kann ich im Game das Head Up sehen, auch Lagerfeuer und Sonne. Jedoch ist die Umwelt dunkel.
Ich habe die Patches installiert und auch den neuesten geforce Treiber.
Os ist Vista Ultimate 64bit.
Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Sight (24. Juni 2009)

Moin Leute, 
hab auch ein Problem und zwar stürtzt das Spiel jedes mal ab wenn ich Kordon betrette, so nach ca. 1min.
Habe auch schon gegoogelt und 'EyesofRaven scriptpack' gefunden, aber ich finde keinen 'gamedata' Ordner in meinem Verzeichnis?!


----------



## CiSaR (24. Juni 2009)

Der ist auch net da, einfach den Gamedata Ordner den du runtergeladen hast ins Spieleverzeichnis kopieren


----------



## Sight (25. Juni 2009)

ok hab ich gemacht, leider ohne Erfolg...
woran kann es noch liegen?


----------



## CiSaR (25. Juni 2009)

Weißt du das der Mod aktiviert wurde?


----------



## Sight (26. Juni 2009)

So danke für help, 
habe den letzten Patch installiert (1.5.09) hatte vorher den x.x.04 drauf...
...seit dem läuft es ohne Probleme

EDIT: Was bringen eigentlich die USB-Sticks mit den Waffenverbesserungen, wie kann man sie benutzen?


----------



## CiSaR (26. Juni 2009)

Du musst bei den Leuten die die Verbesserungen anbieten hingehen und die wollebn das du die Sticks suchst und dann gibst du die denen


----------



## Sight (27. Juni 2009)

Das gibts nicht... bei der Mission das Artefakt Kompass zu holen, habe ich 2 Probleme:
1. Als ich das Artefakt aufgenommen habe, laufe ich mit dem roten Quest Kreis herum, reloading hat nix gebracht.
2. In diesem Tunnel gibt es eine leiter nach unten, davor muss man paar balken kaputt machen, bin runter habe mir noch ein Artefakt aus nem schönen Säure Bad geholt und wollte dann wieder hoch... nix da, ich komme nicht an die Leiter dran, andere Wege scheint es nicht zu geben, kann mir jmd helfen?!


----------



## CiSaR (27. Juni 2009)

Äh wo bist du den?
Das sagt mir garnix.


----------



## Sight (27. Juni 2009)

In diesem Roten Wald, da habe ich vom 'Förster' eine Q bekommen, hole das Artefakt 'Kompass'...
Naja nr.2 hat sich erledigt, einfach alten spielstand geladen...
aber nr.1 scheint verbuggt zu sein, was ziemlich kagge ist, da ich so nicht weiter spielen kann. nehme das Artefakt da wo der rote punkt ist auf,  auf der karte und werde selber zum roten punkt. Kann mam irgendwie den Q abbrechen und wieder aufnehmen?

Hab schon in zahlreichen Foren gelesen, das der die Wächter helfen kommen, tuen sie aber nicht, dadurch würde sich auch punkt 2 erledigen, da sie ein loch sprengen und man dann da raus kommt...

EDIT: man schaue auf die karte...


----------



## CiSaR (27. Juni 2009)

Ok dann muss ich dir gestehen das ich es bis heute nicht geschaftt habe dieses Spiel durch zu spielen und ich noch nicht einmal beim Förster war.
Kann dir dabei also nicht helfen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Juni 2009)

Sight schrieb:


> Das gibts nicht... bei der Mission das Artefakt Kompass zu holen, habe ich 2 Probleme:
> 1. Als ich das Artefakt aufgenommen habe, laufe ich mit dem roten Quest Kreis herum, reloading hat nix gebracht.
> 2. In diesem Tunnel gibt es eine leiter nach unten, davor muss man paar balken kaputt machen, bin runter habe mir noch ein Artefakt aus nem schönen Säure Bad geholt und wollte dann wieder hoch... nix da, ich komme nicht an die Leiter dran, andere Wege scheint es nicht zu geben, kann mir jmd helfen?!


 
Also das Artefakt bekommst Du im Tunne wo die Gangster lauern....

Wenn Du durch den Boden nach unten gehst, ist dort eine Rampe mit einer Bretterwand....da must Du durch.....mal drauf schießen....

Dann stehtst Du wieder in dem Gang, der zum Lagerraum führt, wo das Quest Artefakt gelagert wurde....

Mfg


----------



## Sight (27. Juni 2009)

joa das ist schon alles erledigt, nur das Problem ist da das ich als ein Roter Quest Punkt angezeigt werde, auffer Karte und der Quest nicht als erledigt markiert wurde als ich das Artefakt aufnahm...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Juni 2009)

Sight schrieb:


> joa das ist schon alles erledigt, nur das Problem ist da das ich als ein Roter Quest Punkt angezeigt werde, auffer Karte und der Quest nicht als erledigt markiert wurde als ich das Artefakt aufnahm...




Ähm....

Dann würde ich mal zum Förster gehen und Ihm das Artefakt geben....

DANN ist der Quest auch beendet....

Mfg


----------



## Sight (28. Juni 2009)

-.- nein wirklich...
ich schreibs noch mal auf.... Nachdem ich das Artefakt aufnehme werde ich selber zum Roten Quest Punkt, ich kann den nicht abgeben -.- (schaue auf den screenshot).
Wenn ich das aufnehme kommt auch kein Signal wo steht, 'Auftrag aktualisiert, oder Auftrau erledigt' nichts. 
Scheint also buggy zu sein.


----------



## CiSaR (28. Juni 2009)

Scheint ein richtig geiler Mod zu sein.
Link


----------



## Sight (29. Juni 2009)

Ja der Mod bringt mir jetzt auch nix 
Bevor ich anfange mit Mods zu spielen will ich das Spiel erst durch haben, wird jetzt jedoch leider nix...


----------



## CiSaR (29. Juni 2009)

Wieso wird es nix?

Ich spiel einfach mal den Mod und der scheint echt genial zu sein


----------



## Sight (29. Juni 2009)

Na gut du hast mich überredet^^
Da ich total frustriert bin, das Stalker so extrem buggy ist, ist das mein aller letzter Ausweg...


----------



## CiSaR (29. Juni 2009)

Jo lange Spiel ich auch noch nicht, macht auch Grafisch keinen Spaß zurzeit da ich mich noch mit meiner NVIDIA 6600 rumschlagen muss.
Ich hoffe so sehr das meine GTX280 von der Reklamation noch diese Woche wieder kommt.


----------



## M.J (29. Juni 2009)

Servus erst mal, ich habe seit ich den neuesten Patch 1.5.09 installiert habe folgendes Problem. Der Bildschirm ist im Spielbetrieb wie überbelichtet. Alles was sonst hell war ist nur noch weiß und ich seh überhaupt nix mehr. Vorher ist das Spiel einwandfrei gelaufen. 
Kann mir viell. jemand helfen???
M.J


----------



## CiSaR (29. Juni 2009)

Du musst in den Einstellungen die Helligkeit runterregeln


----------



## Katamaranoid (29. Juni 2009)

ich hab das spiel angefangen, 20 minuten gezockt und gleich wieder deinstalliert und in die ecke geworfen.. das game macht mir persönlich 0 spass...


----------



## CiSaR (29. Juni 2009)

Mit dem Mod macht es echt laune


----------



## boss3D (30. Juni 2009)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> ich hab das spiel angefangen, 20 minuten gezockt und gleich wieder deinstalliert und in die ecke geworfen.. das game macht mir persönlich 0 spass...


Vermutlich auf das Patchen vergessen?! In dem Fall: Selber Schuld ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Sight (30. Juni 2009)

Toll XD, sobald ich das Spiel modded starte und auf neues Spiel klicke stürtzt das Spiel ab ^^


----------



## CiSaR (30. Juni 2009)

Oh das ist natürlich doof.
Welchen Patch hast du den?
Ich nehme den 1.5.07.


----------



## Sight (30. Juni 2009)

Ne schon x.xx.09 . daran liegts wahrscheinlich


----------



## CiSaR (30. Juni 2009)

Jo das kann sein.


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Juli 2009)

das spiel gibts ja mitlerweile schon recht günstig 

wie schauts mit den bugs aus wurden die mittlerweile gelöst oder gibts da immernoch probs weil ich fand den ersten teil richtig geil und wär froh wenn ich den 2ten teil ohne probs durchzocken könnt


----------



## FatalMistake (10. Juli 2009)

ne das sollte mittlerweile doch schon ohne Probleme laufen. ich hab mit dem letzten Patch (1.5.09) schon keine Probleme mehr gehabt. installiers und patch rauf bis zum 1.5.10. da sollts dann aber mal wirklich funzen  mfg


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. August 2009)

also habs mir jetzt gekauft und muss sagen die grafik ist echt der hammer

aber paar sehr starke negative sachen hab ich schon

1. warum zum teufel find ich über die map oben rechts im bild nie den bestimmungsort wo ich hin muss
ich darf alle 5 meter in mein pda schauen weil die pfeile auch noch teilweiße in irgendeine andere richtung zeigen wie ich laufen muss

2.was soll der kack mit dem das mich der gegner durch die gräser und büsche sehen kann und mich mal eben abballert wärend ich null sehe

3. wenn ich jemanden helfen soll was einzunehmen warum schubsen mich dann meine eigenen männer aus meiner deckung und ich kann da nichtmal was dagegen tun außer den eventuell erschießen

4. ich hab schonwieder tausend waffen gesammelt aber kann sie niemanden im sumpf verkaufen muss ich da wieder zu basis zurrück rennen

5. ich soll irgendwelche gegenstände im sumpf besorgen aber die zu finden mit dieser drecks karte oben rechts ist echt bescheuert ich muss wieder alle 5meter auf mein pda schauen kann ich da mein ziel nicht selber auswählen wo mir dann ein pfeil den weg zeigt

also ich werd noch weiterzocken und hoffe das das besser wird aber bis jetzt bin ich eher entäuscht da war der erste teil besser was die zielfindung anging


----------



## Conan (14. August 2009)

Ich hab jetzt mit dem neusten Patch (1.5.10) nochmal mit CS angefangen.



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> 1. warum zum teufel find ich über die map oben rechts im bild nie den bestimmungsort wo ich hin muss
> ich darf alle 5 meter in mein pda schauen weil die pfeile auch noch teilweiße in irgendeine andere richtung zeigen wie ich laufen muss



In der linken, oberen Ecke ist ja so eine Mini-Map. Der gelbe Pfeil zeigt dir die Richtung für die Hauptquest an. Der weiße ist für Nebenquests. Aber manchmal muss man trotzdem ständig den PDA öffnen.



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> 3. wenn ich jemanden helfen soll was einzunehmen warum schubsen mich dann meine eigenen männer aus meiner deckung und ich kann da nichtmal was dagegen tun außer den eventuell erschießen


Das herumschubsen nervt wirklich. Wurde auch von der Kante geschubst und bin ins Wasser gefallen, welches wiederum verstrahlt war und kein Vodka oder Spritze in der nähe...
...verstrahltes Wasser muss man meiden...der Geigerzähler schlägt lautlos aus, somit merkt man das erst wenn die HP`s sich verringern.

Stalker SoC hab ich drei mal durch. Das war ein hammer Game. CS hat paar schöne Neuerungen, aber auch paar nervige Schönheits- und Scriptfehler.

Edit:

Nach 1-2 Std. geht man zurück zur Base um seine Belohnung abzuholen. Hab mich hier mit einem Stalker unterhalten, auf einmal ziehen alle die Waffen und laufen zu irgend einem Feind/Tier, welches aber nie da war. Die NPC`s liefen durch die Gartentür durch wie Geister.

Man hört am Lagerfeuer die Gitarre obwohl der NPC sie kurz weggepackt hat. Also nach einem Jahr patchen sollte das laufen. Aber ich zock`s trotzdem weiter, denn der Rest ist super.

Edit2:

Bin das zweite mal in der Base. Es gab einen Angriff durch Wildschweine. Der Führer, der einen in den Sumpf führt wurde umgebracht. Wie komme ich da jetzt raus ?


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. August 2009)

so habs jetzt noch einige zeit weitergespielt und muss sagen es ist echt gut und macht fun wenn man aus dem sumpf raus ist

die ziele finde ich mitlerweile auch alle da ich herausgefunden habe wie man sie anwählt

hat sich irgendjemand von euch einer fraktion angeschlossen ich wär gern der freiheit beigetreten aber der lässt mich nicht und sagt das er sich bei mir melden wird sobalds soweit ist

den wächtern hätt ich beitreten können nur nachdem ich das gemacht habe hieß es ich soll die freiheit bekämpfen und das wollte ich nicht darum hab ichs neu geladen

geldmäßig ist es echt ein riesen unterschied zum ersten teil da rennt man nach ner zeit nicht mit der besten ausrüstung rumm und hatt immernoch 80t credits bin eigendlich immer arm weil ich immer die waffen weiterentwickle und die rüstung

bin jetzt bei diesem labor und soll mich da mit der oder dem einen  treffen und in krafwerk gehen aber ich hab diese große rüstung nicht und die kostet mal eben schlappe 28000 
soll ich wieder zurrück gehen und geld sammeln oder reicht die große rüstung von der freiheit weil gegen psi bin ich nicht geschützt außer ich würds soweit aufrüsten aber das kostet ja wieder ein haufen kohle

und wie find ich bei den wächtern die usb sticks mit den waffenerweiterung meiner ak47/2 fehlt noch eine erweiterung aber der braucht den stick dafür nur alle die ich dort frag wissen nur so billige verstecke wo verbandzeug oder so drinnen ist wen soll ich da fragen?

hab eh komischerweiße drei sticks überig und weiß garnicht wohin damit

achja und wie ich artefakte finde und aufnehmen kann weiß ich immernoch nicht habs mit dem alten teil was man am anfang hat probiert keine chance da verreck ich immer ist dieses radarähnliche teil vom professor besser zum finden und wenn ja was muss ich da machen auch mit f aufnehmen?



Conan schrieb:


> Bin das zweite mal in der Base. Es gab einen Angriff durch Wildschweine. Der Führer, der einen in den Sumpf führt wurde umgebracht. Wie komme ich da jetzt raus ?


lol das hatte ich garnicht das bei der ersten base wildschweine kommen


----------



## benny71 (19. August 2009)

hey jungs das kommt oft.
  Problemereignisname:    BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.0.6002.2.2.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:    124
  BCP1:    00000000
  BCP2:    859E9028
  BCP3:    B2000040
  BCP4:    00000800
  OS Version:    6_0_6002
  Service Pack:    2_0
  Product:    256_1

wie beckomm ich weg das scheis.danke


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. August 2009)

So habs jetzt durchgespielt fand es so eigendlich sehr gelungen hab mich nachdem ich bei den wächtern war auch der freiheit anschließen können und hab es auch gemacht und mit denen die wächter "erledigt" da bekommt man dann einen schönen anzug womit man mal eben einige kilos mehr mit schleppen kann

Artefakte hab ich dann auch gefunden dank diesem Radar oder was das ist vom Professor in diesem Labor und konnte dann mal eben knapp 100kilo mit schleppen

die ak74/2 ist meiner meinung nach voll ausgerüstet sehr gut was genauigkit und schaden angeht und man bekommt genug munition was man am schluss dann ja auch braucht bei dem Gemetzel

zum Schluss iss aber leider sehr linear ohne große Möglichkeiten einen anderen weg zu beschreiten

und das ende ist leider sehr arm hab mir mehr erwartet und verstehen tu ich den auch nicht 100%ig

kann es sein das man im ersten teil der gleiche stalker ist nur das man seine Erinnerung verloren hat ?

der erste teil ist ziemlich lang her was ist jetzt mit sterlok passiert nachdem ich sein psi Feld zerstört habe?

ps. find es auch lustig das man am schluss bei clear sky eine belonung von über 50t credits abhohlen soll obwohls nur vorwärts geht und nichtmehr zurrück

pps. fürs komplette spiel hab ich jetzt ca.43stunden gebraucht und hab auch einige nebenquests mitgemacht und auch vieles oft neu gemacht weil ich immer vergessen hab zwischen zu speichern


----------



## Conan (26. August 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> kann es sein das man im ersten teil der gleiche stalker ist nur das man seine Erinnerung verloren hat ?
> 
> der erste teil ist ziemlich lang her was ist jetzt mit sterlok passiert nachdem ich sein psi Feld zerstört habe?



Stalker CS hab ich fast durch gespielt letztes Jahr beim Release...glaube man spielt in beiden Teilen den selben Charakter 
Hab vor 1-2 Wochen wieder angefangen aber dieser Teil fesselt mich nicht so stark   Laufe momentan in der Nacht, da sieht man garnichts. Die Lampe bringt auch nicht viel. Stört mich irgend wie.
Manche Quests haben ein Zeitlimit ohne dass man weiß wie lange, oder dass überhaupt eine Zeitbeschränkung da ist. Man kriegt dann einfach `ne Meldung: Quest fehlgeschlagen...fertig.

Stalker hatte insgesamt 7 verschiedene Enden. Die meisten waren so, dass man zu diesem "Wunscherfüller-Stein" kam und Strelok sich etwas gewünscht hat. Was es war, hing von der Spielweise ab. Wenn er sich Reichtum gewünscht hat, dann fiel so viel Gold vom Himmel, dass er erschlagen wurde.


----------



## bleedingme (26. August 2009)

Conan schrieb:


> Stalker CS hab ich fast durch gespielt letztes Jahr beim Release...glaube man spielt in beiden Teilen den selben Charakter


 
Sicher? Ich habe das anders in Erinnerung.


----------



## CiSaR (26. August 2009)

Jo in CS ist man irgendson Heini und in SoC ist man dann Strelok selbst


----------



## Conan (27. August 2009)

Bin gerade in das Gebiet "Dark Valley" rein gekommen. Man wird per Funk zu einem Gespräch (mit Freedom) gerufen, sobald man rein kommt. Wenn man bei der Gruppe ist, greifen einige Armee Typen an. Hier war ich der einzige der gekämpft hat. Die KI der "Freedom" Typen hat völlig ausgesetzt. Nun hab ich die Armee Angreifer selbst erledigt. Trotzdem konnte ich kein Gespräch mit dem "Commander" führen. Bei diesem Charakter erschien einfach kein "F". Nun hab ich Quicksave gemacht und einfach neu geladen. Nach dem laden sind plötzlich die "Freedom" Typen (also die, die ich vor dem Save sprechen sollte) meine Feinde (rote Punkte auf der Karte, vor dem Save gelb). Den rest könnt ihr euch denken...tot.

Edit:
Gut, dass ich beim betreten eines neuen Gebietes ein Savegame mache...also "Dark-Valley" nochmal geladen...wurde zum Gespräch gerufen. Die Armme greift ein, nun kämpfen zwei Freedom Typen mit mir mit. Drei weitere sind "freezed".

Edit2:
Dark-Valley nochmal geladen...zum Gespräch gerufen...ich bin diesmal stehen geblieben und jetzt erst kam der Freedom Typ auf mich zu. Hier hat quasi das "Script" ausgelöst.

Hab nochmal neu geladen um das zu testen und es ging wieder nicht.

Edit3:
Nun hab ich`s raus. Man darf nicht zu lange die Waffe halten. Am besten nur mit dem Fernglas vorlaufen, dann erst funktioniert alles.

P.S. Und das nach einem Jahr mit aktuellstem Patch 1.5.10


----------



## Soldat0815 (27. August 2009)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Jo in CS ist man irgendson Heini und in SoC ist man dann Strelok selbst


ah, ja genau im ersten teil ist man sterlok selbst und hat seine erinnerung verloren (wird wahrscheinlich am schluss von clear sky auch vor so einem komichen bildschirm hocken) und geht praktischen den weg nach den er jetzt im clear sky versucht hatt zu gehen nochmal.

da bin ich mal gespannt was im nächsten teil passiert

stalker ist echt mit metall gear eines der besten spiele die ich bis jetzt im singleplayer gezockt habe, wobei ich hoffe das im nächsten teil wieder mehr geschichte dabei ist so wie in shadow of chernobil

@conen
keine ahnung was du noch für probs hast also ich hab eigendlich alles ohne probs durchzocken können und das obwohl ich nur den letzten patch drauf gemacht habe und nicht alle nacheinander(dachte der letzte beinhaltet die vorherigen auch)


----------



## Conan (27. August 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> @conen
> keine ahnung was du noch für probs hast also ich hab eigendlich alles ohne probs durchzocken können und das obwohl ich nur den letzten patch drauf gemacht habe und nicht alle nacheinander(dachte der letzte beinhaltet die vorherigen auch)



Habe nur einen Patch installiert. Den aktuellsten eben 1.5.10. Wie man sieht behebt er noch nicht alles. Ich konnte diesen Scriptfehler reproduzieren.


----------



## Dustin91 (10. September 2009)

Also ich habe es jetzt gestern auch mal mehrere Stunden gespielt, und ich fühl mich wieder richtig heimelig Geil ist, das jetzt Nacht auch wirklich Nacht ist.
Nur eine Frage, hat man kein Nachtsichtgerät von Anfang an?

Und was das einzig nervige ist, ist die komische Techno-Rock-Musik.
Die macht irgendwie die ganze Atmosphäre kaputt.


----------



## bleedingme (10. September 2009)

Conan schrieb:


> Edit3:
> Nun hab ich`s raus. Man darf nicht zu lange die Waffe halten. Am besten nur mit dem Fernglas vorlaufen, dann erst funktioniert alles.
> 
> P.S. Und das nach einem Jahr mit aktuellstem Patch 1.5.10


 
Das hat nix mit'm Fehler zu tun - neutrale Gesinnung = vorsichtig. Und wenn dich ein Typ mit vorgehaltener Waffe bittet, deine Knarre runterzunehmen bevor du ihn anquatschst, dann meint der das wohl auch so.


----------



## Dustin91 (11. September 2009)

Meine Vorsorge, damit mir die Banditen nicht alles klauen


Spoiler



An der Stelle mit der Sprengfalle


----------



## Betschi (12. September 2009)

Hey Leute

Wenn ich in den Stalker Optionen die Soundausgabe auf Creatvie SB X-Fi stelle, ist der Sound immer so zerstückelt und ruckelt so. Kennt jemand eine Lösung? Ich habe vista 32-bit SP 2


----------



## 1821984 (12. September 2009)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Meine Vorsorge, damit mir die Banditen nicht alles klauen
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Oben auf dem Haus gibts auch ne Kiste. Da must du nicht so lange rumklicken, bis du alles wieder beisammen hast! Keine Angst, da gehen die netten jungs nicht ran.


----------



## Dustin91 (13. September 2009)

1821984 schrieb:


> Oben auf dem Haus gibts auch ne Kiste. Da must du nicht so lange rumklicken, bis du alles wieder beisammen hast! Keine Angst, da gehen die netten jungs nicht ran.


Egal.
Bin schon weiter


----------



## Conan (17. September 2009)

bleedingme schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit'm Fehler zu tun - neutrale Gesinnung = vorsichtig. Und wenn dich ein Typ mit vorgehaltener Waffe bittet, deine Knarre runterzunehmen bevor du ihn anquatschst, dann meint der das wohl auch so.



Wenn ich die Waffe nicht weggesteckt hab, dann kam der Typ trotzdem auf mich zu. Ich hab mit ihm gesprochen und dannach hängte sich die KI auf. Ohne KI konnte man mit dem Anführer nicht sprechen und die haben *nicht* auf mich geschossen, wenn ich die Waffe nicht wegsteckte. Also wenn das kein Fehler  ist 

Aber am Ende ging alles gut und dieses Spiel ist einfach geil.


@Dustin91
Die Vorsorge ist eine gute Idee. Der Screenshot sieht lustig aus 
Da liegt doch noch irgend ein Typ mit dabei


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. September 2009)

Betschi schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> 
> Wenn ich in den Stalker Optionen die Soundausgabe auf Creatvie SB X-Fi stelle, ist der Sound immer so zerstückelt und ruckelt so. Kennt jemand eine Lösung? Ich habe vista 32-bit SP 2


 
Schau mal auf den Startpost....

Mfg


----------



## Shonzon (4. Oktober 2009)

Tach,

Da ich jetz anfang CS zum zweiten mal durchzuspielen auf master-mode, hab ich 2 fragen (best. schon oft gestellt, dann sry):

1. Man bekommt ja von händern und verbündeten ständig angebote auf informationen über verstecke, in denen sich wertvolle sachen befinden sollen, kostet meistens zwischen 200-3000, das hab ich eigentlich nie gemacht, war des geld viel zu schade, kann da jemand was zu sagen, lohnt sich des immer anzunehmen, wenn man das geld hat? Bzw. vllt nur bei manchen leuten??

2. Man bekommt ja von allen 5 lagern (freiheit/wächter/Clear sky/Bandits/Stalkers) jeweils bei dem mechaniker/upgrader einen auftrag 3 upgrades auf USB sticks zu finden, ich habs im ganzen spiel geschafft vllt 4 von den 15 zu finden und die geben ja alle ordentlich kohle, weiß jemand wo man die sticks findet?? hab eig immer die verstecke abgegrast (bis auf eben die, die man zahlen muss), gibts da iwelche special locations??


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. Oktober 2009)

Shonzon schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> Da ich jetz anfang CS zum zweiten mal durchzuspielen auf master-mode, hab ich 2 fragen (best. schon oft gestellt, dann sry):
> 
> ...




Die Verstecke abzukaufen lohnen sich manchmal...dabei gilt je teurer desto besser....in den teuren Verstecken findest Du auch* USB Sticks*....

Viele von den Sticks findest Du nur, wenn Du die teuren Verstecke kaufst....

Die Belohnungen für die Sticks sind meist weit aus höher als der Kaufpreis, mal ganz von den zukünftigen Modifikationsmöglichkeiten für Deine Waffen abgesehen.....

Mfg


----------



## FatalMistake (4. Oktober 2009)

da gibts doch auch ne zonenkarte, auf denen alle möglichen verstecke eingezeichnet sind. weiß grad nimma wo ich die mal herhatte. sry.


----------



## Dustin91 (4. Oktober 2009)

Nebenaufträge und Verstecke | STALKERpedia.net [Deutsch]

Hier sind die Verstecke.
Die Seite an sich kann ich auch empfehlen.
Ist echt cool, was man so im nachhinein noch alles mithilfe der Seite entdecken kann.


----------



## CiSaR (4. Oktober 2009)

Hier ist noch ne super Karte mit allen möglichen Sachen drauf


----------



## FatalMistake (4. Oktober 2009)

@CiSaR: die hab ich gemeint!


----------



## CiSaR (4. Oktober 2009)

Na das freut mich das ich dir helfen konnte


----------



## Shonzon (7. Oktober 2009)

Wenn man beim Flea Markt in des Versteck unter der Erde soll, wo sich Fang aufhalten soll, wird man ja ausgeraubt. 
Soweit ich weiß kann man seine sachen davor wegschmeißen und danach holen, aber gibts auch ne möglichkeit das geld zu retten? kriegt man das danach wieder wenn man die banditen killt?


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Oktober 2009)

nö geld bleibt weg


----------



## Shonzon (8. Oktober 2009)

ich hab grad die banditen auf gejoined, is absolut imba, spiel auf meister und die sind sowas von am arsch, ständig kommen die wächter vom western über die grenze und die stalker vom flea markt, den ich schon drei mal ausgelöscht hab... die kommen zu keiner stärke, sind nach clear sky auf der tabelle ganz unten!!! ham ne stärke von 40, die wächter haben 260, hat man da überhaupt ne chance sich da zu festigen??


----------



## Juarez91 (10. Oktober 2009)

Respekt an alle die es geschafft habe dieses Spiel länger als 2 Stunden zu spielen. Ich habs bei mir zuhause rumliegen und ich finds viel schlechter als Shadow of Chernobyl. Das Spiel ist dermaßen verbugt, das ich es wirklich nicht lange Spielen konnte. Auch jetzt nach den Patches halte ich es nicht länger durch.  

Hoffe das nächste STALKER wird wieder etwas besser Optimiert, obwohl man bei Shadow of Chernobyl auch noch einiges hätte machen können.

Mfg Juarez91


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Oktober 2009)

Nach den ganzen Patches hatte ich keinen einzigen Bug.


----------



## Bu11et (24. Oktober 2009)

Also ich konnte bei mir auch keine Bugs feststellen und ich habs sehr sehr lange gespielt .


----------



## FatalMistake (24. Oktober 2009)

bei mir hats sich ohne patch immer gleich bei dem intro video aufgehängt.  dort wo der komische professor mit lebedew redet...
sonst hatte ich dann eigentlich nie Probleme...immer brav gepatcht.
ein freund von mir hats auch, regt sich bei mir immer auf dass clear sky so ein scheis is und sooo verbugt...dann frag ich ihn ob er gepatcht hat, er: Nein.
ich lach ihn aus...
mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiel es gerade noch mal durch....

So als Vorgeschmack für Prypiat....

Keine Probleme....alle Patches drauf....

Mfg


----------



## riedochs (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiel grad SoC


----------



## Buddha (28. Oktober 2009)

Hey leutz, ich habe mal 2 kleine fragen und zwar ist heute Stalker CS angekommen und habe es direkt installiert, kurz reingezoggt und alles lief supi. Dann habe ich die Patches entdeckt um ehrlich zu sein war ich bischen überrascht da es gleich 5 Stück gab... habe mir alle geladen kurz Installiert und angemacht, alle Einstellungen wurden zurück gestellt war auch klar nach den patches, dann wieder alles so eingestelllt wie es am anfang ohne Patches war  und siehe da es Laggt, habe die einstellungen etwas runtergedreht und es laggt immer noch. Direkt Deinstalliert und Neuinstalliert dann lief aber alles wieder flüssig bei meinen gehabten Einstellungen. Es liegt ja stark an den Patches das es laggt was kann ich da tun ? 

ok jetzt die zweite frage ich habe auch online probiert zu zoggen aber es ging auch nicht, da es an der Version lag "ich hätte eine andere" 
mit allen Patches habe ichs probiert und ohne Patches habe ichs probiert beides ging nicht... kann mir da auch jemand helfen ? wäre sehr erfreut über eure hilfe

mfg 

buddha


----------



## FatalMistake (28. Oktober 2009)

wenn du online spielen willst, muss der server die gleiche Version (Patch) haben wie du! sonst gehts nich 

zum andren...weiß ich auch net. aber ich hatte das gleiche problem...habe einmal auf 1680x1050 und alle Details am Anschlag flüssig spielen können...und auf einmal schmiert er mir voll ab! dann hab ich mal runterstelln können auf 800x600 und alle details weg, liefs noch immer nicht!!!
Dann hab ich eine zeit lang nicht gespielt, dann wieder mal und dann gings glaub ich einfach wieder normal.
kA was die da aufgeführt haben...hoffentlich wird Call of Pripjat besser...
mfg


----------



## Buddha (29. Oktober 2009)

ja aber es kann dich nicht angehen das viele Server eine andere Version haben =(

trotzdem danke für die Info da bin ich nicht der einzige :>

edit. sry mein fehler hatte doch noch nicht alle Patches  nun habe ich auch die restlichen geladen ^^


----------



## Burgundy (12. November 2009)

Mal kurz ne Frage habs so jetzt nicht gefunden............
Wie kann man den Mutant auf der Lichtung erlegen wo man die STALKEr Truppe schützen soll.


----------



## FatalMistake (13. November 2009)

kommt drauf an welchen du meinst...
den Im Agroprom wo du mit den Wächtern mitgehst und der Bloodsucker angreift? der geht nich killen...der is viel zu schnell...
genauso der in den Sümpfen...da bin ich auch mal mit dem ClearSky Trupp mitgegangen und da hat ein so ein Sumpfmonster (normaler Bloodsucker, nur halt dass der durch die gegend springen kann) angegriffen und einen CS weggerissen....kann man auch net killen da die dinger viiel zu schnell sind...die greifen sich ihr opfer und springen sofort wieder weg...
Ansonsten musst du genauer sagen welchen Mutanten auf welcher Lichtung du meinst...

mfg


----------



## Burgundy (13. November 2009)

Ich meine diese Vieh das wenn es auf den Boden stampft kann man nur noch gehen und nicht mehr laufen.
Das ist in dem Teil wo man mit den STALKER erst durch den Tunnel geht wo ne menge von den Blutsaugern sind die so kriechen und einen quasi immer Treten.


----------



## FatalMistake (13. November 2009)

achso der pseudoriese...
bei dem musst immer schaun, dass du hoch springst bevor er auf den Boden stampft. also dass du, wenn er dann aufstampft, in der luft bist und keinen schaden kriegst.
ja der der is wirklich nicht leicht. es gehen einige magazine drauf^^ probierst es halt mitn granatwerfer, falls du einen hast. handgranaten bringen nix.
hoffe konnte helfen 

mfg


----------



## johannes944 (18. Dezember 2009)

ICh tu mir bei Clear Sky echt schwer die gegner (Menschen) zu töten.

DA brauch ich 2 medikits für 3 leute oder so.

Da treff ich echt nix. Und die Waffe is auch schrott.

Ab wann gibts denn ne MP5 oder was anderes als die Schotti??


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Dezember 2009)

johannes944 schrieb:


> ICh tu mir bei Clear Sky echt schwer die gegner (Menschen) zu töten.
> 
> DA brauch ich 2 medikits für 3 leute oder so.
> 
> ...


 

Wo bist Du denn im Spiel ??? Alle Patches drauf ???

Wenn Du noch am Anfang bist...Gegner durchsuchen....zu einem Maschinengewehr kommt man da schnell....die Abgesägten Schrotflinten treffen nur gut auf kurzer Entfernung....Die langen auch schwer auf Distanz....besser hinknien und die Pistole nehmen...die Schrotflinten auf kurze Distanz für Monster....Immer auf den Kopf zielen und immer schön in Deckung bleiben....ist am Anfang aber wirklich recht schwer, wegen mangelnder Rüstung etc. ....

Du kannst die Waffen auch aufrüsten, damit sie besser treffen etc .... beim Mechaniker in der CS Basis....

Die Patches verhelfen Abhilfe....man findet mehr bessere Waffen...allerdings muss man die den Toten Gegnern aus den Händen reißen....

Mfg


----------



## riedochs (26. Dezember 2009)

Bei CS gibt es leider den Bug das die Gegner dich auch durch Hecken und Buesche trfeen und sehen.


----------



## johannes944 (26. Dezember 2009)

Eben.

Ich geh aufeinmal seh ich nur Schüsse, kein Mündungsfeuer.

Dann heiz ich ein paar mal auf die Büsche, treff aber nix.

Wie rüstet man das auf.

Geht das am anfang schon??


----------



## Dustin91 (26. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt ja die eine Mission bei der man mit Stalkern in die verlassenen Fabrik muss, um für Sacharov was zu finden. Dann bin ich mit denen dort rein, soweit alles gut.
Dann kommt aber da die eine Mauer vor der die Kisten stehen, und man über die drüber laufen muss.
Ich bin rüber, aber die Stalker haben sich nicht gerührt, und keiner ließ sich anreden.
Dann bin ich über die Stufen aufs Dach, da sagt plötzlich einer"gut, halte diese Position" oder so, und dann hab ich von da oben alle Zombies, soweit es ging, erschossen. 
Gerührt haben sich die Affen dann immer noch nicht.
Dann hab ich mal auf die 2 geschossen, die auch über die Mauer sind, und dort gekniet hatten.
Einer hat dann seine Waffe gezückt, und ist rückwärts über die Mauer geschwebt.
Ich dachte nur so "WTF?", aber die Mission hab ich dann trotz allem nicht machen können, und hab das Spiel frustriert beendet.
War mir aber eigtl. auch egal. habs ja schon mal durchgezockt


----------



## johannes944 (26. Dezember 2009)

Also ich nehm garnicht die Schotti für Menschen sondern NUR die Pistl???


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (5. Januar 2010)

Das Spiel gibts ja inzwischen bei Steam für 10 Euro zu kaufen...
ist's denn inzwischen spielbar geworden (nach den ganzen Patches) und hab ich mit 'ner Ati 4850 und 'nem 3 Ghz Dualcore ne Chance auf spielbare Frameraten  ?


----------



## Dustin91 (5. Januar 2010)

Also ich habe kaum noch Bugs (alle Updates), und spiele mit ner HD 4870 512 MB @ stock und nem E8400 mit Normaltakt. 
Ich kann mich eigtl. nicht beklagen, was die Frames betrifft.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (5. Januar 2010)

Ok, dann werd' ich mein Glück mal versuchen


----------



## boss3D (6. Januar 2010)

fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> hab ich mit 'ner Ati 4850 und 'nem 3 Ghz Dualcore ne Chance auf spielbare Frameraten  ?


Die hat man immer. Die eigentlich Frage lautet jedoch: Wie weit muss ich die Grafik dafür runterdrehen?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Dustin91 (6. Januar 2010)

Ich kann tatsächlich mit nem E8400, 2 GB RAM, ner HD4870 512 MB und Direct X9,
in einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 und alles maximal ruckelfrei spielen.
Das hätte ich nie für möglich gehalten
War gerade ganz erstaunt als ich das ausprobiert hab.


----------



## boss3D (6. Januar 2010)

^^ Glaube ich dir nicht _(oder du glaubst nur, dass du in den max. Settings zockst, obwohl du es eigentlich gar nicht tust)_.

Mit meinem ehem. PC (E6750 @ 3.6 GHz, 4 GB RAM, HD4870 1 GB) lief das Game in 1680 x 1050 / DX10.1 / 4x AA / 16x AF mit ~ 22 FPS und PCGH-Benches sprechen eine ähnliche Sprache.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Dustin91 (6. Januar 2010)

Ich wüsste nicht wie ich da was falsch einstellen soll.
Ich schau aber gerne noch mal nach.
Allgemein ist ja Direct X 9 aber eh weniger anspruchsvoll.


----------



## boss3D (6. Januar 2010)

Das hat in dem Fall weniger was mit DX10.1 bzw. DX9 zu tun, sondern vielmehr mit dem kleinen VRAM und der riesen Auflösung. Da sind flüssige FPS-Raten _(zumindest mit den maximalen Einstellungen) _in dem Game eigentlich nicht möglich ...

Ich erinnere mich da auch gerade an einen PCGH-Test, wo eine 8800 GTX in den maximalen DX9-Einstellungen 2 FPS geschafft hat. Ich weiß nicht mehr, ob da SSAA im Spiel war, aber flüssig hätte das auch eine 512er HD4870 nicht geschafft.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Dustin91 (6. Januar 2010)

Ich habs grad nochmal probiert und ich hatte so zwischen 20-24 FPS am Anfang.
Den anderen Spielstand den ich vorher probiert hatte, war bei der Freiheitbasis.
Und ja, jetzt geb ich zu, ganz flüssig ist es nicht, es ruckelt halt ein wenig (ähnlich wie Mikroruckler, aber es ist erträglich).


----------



## boss3D (6. Januar 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> es ruckelt halt ein wenig


Wenn es für dich "nur ein wenig" ist, bist du noch gut. Ich könnte kein Stalker mit weniger als 35 FPS zocken ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Dustin91 (6. Januar 2010)

Ein Langzeittest steht noch an
Also jetzt beim laufen durchs Lager hats nicht arg gestört.
Ich werde mal so in den Einstellungen ein Weilchen spielen, aber ich vermute das es mich dann auch stören wird, vor allem bei Feuergefechten etc.

Aber Stalker: SoC läuft gut mit allem max., das kannst du mir glauben


----------



## boss3D (6. Januar 2010)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Aber Stalker: SoC läuft gut mit allem max., das kannst du mir glauben


Ja, das lief sogar auf meinem Laptop mit ~ 28 FPS _(noch nicht ganz flüssig, aber immerhin spielbar)_ ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## DA-Beginner (6. Januar 2010)

Servus

Ich hab einige "Probleme"

1. Ich kann den Auftrag vom Anführer des Wächteraußenpostens (wenn man von der Müllhalde nach Agroprom kommt)  die Patroullie in die Wächterbasis begleiten (Da wo dann der Blutauger aus dem Gebüsch kommt) nicht mehr machen. 
   Ich habs einmal gemacht, war in der Wächterbasis und hab den Auftrag die Blutsauger im Loch zu vernichten angenommen. Dann hatte ich gespeichert und beim Nächsten mal Laden. Naja siehe vorher. Ich kann auch nicht mehr in das Gebäude mit dem Wächterboss hinein.

2. Ich kann die Banditen nicht ausrotten. Die 5 im Eisenbahtunnel bei Agroprom hab ich schon gekillt. Es kommen aber keine Stalker zu Banditenbasis wenn ich sie eingenommen habe. Kann es sein daß man die 2 von der Freiheit in Agroprom gefangenen Banditen killen muss?

3. Ich kann mich nit der Freiheit anschließen. Bin zu Zeit bei den Stalkern. Der Freiheitsboss sagt mir immer er wird sich bei mir melden. Wann meldet er sich denn.

Ich hab den 10er Patch drauf, ich denke das ist der aktuelle.

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen geiles Game. Hab mir dei Complete Edition gekauft (39,90€) und vorher SoC durchgezokkt. Wenn ich dann CS durch habe kommt dann CoP. Ich hoffe die neuen Fermikarten sind dann schon verfügbar. 

mfg


----------



## DA-Beginner (6. Januar 2010)

Servus

Hat sich alles erledigt. Ich hab den Wächter erledigt, daraufhin hat mich sein Trupp bis in die Wächterbasis verfolgt. 
Die anderen Wächter waren aber noch gelb und ließen mich in ruhe. 
Dann gings wieder ganz normal weiter. 
Lustigerweise haben die Wächter in der Basis Ihren eigenen Leute (die die mich verfolgten) bekämpft.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Januar 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Das hat in dem Fall weniger was mit DX10.1 bzw. DX9 zu tun, sondern vielmehr mit dem kleinen VRAM und der riesen Auflösung. Da sind flüssige FPS-Raten _(zumindest mit den maximalen Einstellungen) _in dem Game eigentlich nicht möglich ...
> 
> Ich erinnere mich da auch gerade an einen PCGH-Test, wo eine 8800 GTX in den maximalen DX9-Einstellungen 2 FPS geschafft hat. Ich weiß nicht mehr, ob da SSAA im Spiel war, aber flüssig hätte das auch eine 512er HD4870 nicht geschafft.
> 
> MfG, boss3D




Flüssig spielen ist möglich....

Mit meiner aktuellen Hardware schon....DX10.1 alles an und auf max. 1680x1050....

ABER das Problem habe wir beide damals schon Diskutiert....mit einer HD 4870 512MB oder einer GTX260 auf 1680x1050 nur bedingt oder gar nicht möglich....da müssen ein paar Schalter runter gedreht werden....

Auf 1900er Auflösung und alles max. Geht nicht....

Mfg


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (9. Januar 2010)

Morgen gehts bei mir los ...
Bin gespannt, ob's mit dem alten SOC mithalten kann; das war bis jetzt einer der besten Shooter, die ich je gespielt hab.
Achja, 19" wide ftw ^^


----------



## DA-Beginner (9. Januar 2010)

Servus

Ich bin gerade im roten Wald in der Mine mit den Abtrünnigen.
Da gibts ne Leiter runter zu den Toiletten, wo der Granatwerfer und das Artefakt Blase und eine menge Anomalien zu finden sind.
Ich hab schon alles probiert kann aber nicht mehr die Leiter hinauf. Der Aufgang zur Mine ist auch mit Stahlplatten verschlossen. 
Könnte mir bitte jemand verraten wie man da wieder rauskommt.

Weiters kann ich bei den Armeelagerhäusern das Artefakt Blase im See links vor dem Haupteingang zu den Lagerhaüsern  nicht aufnehmen weil es in einem Rohr drinnen erscheint. Gibts da auch einen Trick?

mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Januar 2010)

DA-Beginner schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Ich bin gerade im roten Wald in der Mine mit den Abtrünnigen.
> Da gibts ne Leiter runter zu den Toiletten, wo der Granatwerfer und das Artefakt Blase und eine menge Anomalien zu finden sind.
> ...



Sende mal einen Screenshot...

Mfg


----------



## DA-Beginner (13. Januar 2010)

Servus

Hat sich schon erledigt. Ich hab die beiden "Energie Anomalien" mit einer Menge Granaten und der Shotgun erledigt. Wenn die beiden weg sind ist auch der aufgang offen.

Ich versuch mal einen Screen zu posten.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Januar 2010)

DA-Beginner schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Hat sich schon erledigt. Ich hab die beiden "Energie Anomalien" mit einer Menge Granaten und der Shotgun erledigt. Wenn die beiden weg sind ist auch der aufgang offen.
> 
> Ich versuch mal einen Screen zu posten.




Ach soooo...da bist Du....

Na da hast Du die Lösung ja schon...

Mfg


----------



## DA-Beginner (14. Januar 2010)

Servus

Hier die screens


----------



## Diplo (2. März 2010)

Moin, hab mir gestern CS per Steam gekauft. Das Game gefällt mir  richtig gut. Was ich allerdings bemerkt habe ist das es so komisch  ruckelt/wackelt beim Rennen, besonderst wenn sich der Boden auf dem man  läuft verändert. (Vielleicht wisst ihr was ich meine).
Ist das normal? Oder liegt der Fehler bei mir?


----------



## JoxX (3. März 2010)

Hab das Spiel jetzt auch seit letzter Woche.
Game gestartet, gleich mal 1 Stunde gespielt.
Läuft super auf meinem i5 + HD 4890 Vapor-X
Habe es aber bis jetzt nur auf 1280x1024 ausprobiert,
am Wochenende spiele ich es mal mit 1920x1080


----------



## Diplo (3. März 2010)

Jemand ne Idee wie man vsync aktiviert? Per Treiber gehts nicht, und auch die Option im Menü erzeugt kein Vsync


----------



## mephimephi (3. März 2010)

Diplo schrieb:


> Jemand ne Idee wie man vsync aktiviert? Per Treiber gehts nicht, und auch die Option im Menü erzeugt kein Vsync



vsync geht bei stalker soc und clear sky nicht, da musst du mal versuchen rivatuner unter google zu finden, damit soll es angeblich funktionieren


----------



## HCN (5. März 2010)

> Per Treiber gehts nicht, und auch die Option im Menü erzeugt kein Vsync


 
Ich hab mich schon gewundert, warum ich das Häkchen drin hab und trotzdem noch horizontale Streifen sehe.... schon komisch...

Trotz neustem Patch scheint das game immer noch nicht ganz fehlerfrei zu sein, es kommen teilweile immernoch 5 Questst aufeinmal und auf Meister ist es fast unschaffbar, 1 Pistolenkugel und man ist tod, das war bei SOC nicht so krass....


----------



## Diplo (5. März 2010)

Hab rausgefundne wie man Vsync aktiviert bekommt ohne Rivatuner etc per Treiber.


Die xrEngine.exe (im bin Ordner) im Nvidia Treiber unter Profilen suchen und dort Vsync auf On stellen, dann klappts.



Bin nun mim Kordon fertig, meine erstes STALKER spiel und bin echt begeistert. Allerdings regt mich dieses "ruckeln" beim Rennen sehr auf.. (Fps sind immer über 40+).


----------



## mephimephi (8. März 2010)

ja das ruckeln ist die Engine, leider 

dann wird es nun zeit für Teil 1 "Shadow of Cherobyl", hat auch ne gute Story und paar schöne Gruselmomente


----------



## Diplo (8. März 2010)

Yo bin bald durch, grade bei der Mission durch Limansk. Mal schaun ob ich mir erst SoC hole oder CoP , freu mich aber schon, Stalker ist echt übertrieben  geil


----------



## mephimephi (8. März 2010)

Diplo schrieb:


> Yo bin bald durch, grade bei der Mission durch Limansk. Mal schaun ob ich mir erst SoC hole oder CoP , freu mich aber schon, Stalker ist echt übertrieben  geil



also wenn es nach der Story gehen soll, muss erst SoC und danach CoP


----------



## Dustin91 (8. März 2010)

Was ich sehr enttäuschend bei CS fand, war das verlassene Krankenhaus.


Spoiler



Das hätte man so viel geiler machen können.....
So ein Riesenkomplex, durch den man laufen muss, und dann viele gruslige Stellen...
das wär doch mal der Hammer geworden.
Stattdessen sind da nur blöde Gegner.....


----------



## Diplo (9. März 2010)

Was für mich sehr sehr viele gruseleffekte nimmt ist , dass meistens alle Gegner auf der Karte angezeigt werden. Deswegen war ich bisher nie wirklich "geschockt"  Ok 1x schon als ich zum erstenmal die Blutsauger draussen bei der Freedom Basis gesehen hab.


----------



## mephimephi (9. März 2010)

Diplo schrieb:


> Was für mich sehr sehr viele gruseleffekte nimmt ist , dass meistens alle Gegner auf der Karte angezeigt werden. Deswegen war ich bisher nie wirklich "geschockt"  Ok 1x schon als ich zum erstenmal die Blutsauger draussen bei der Freedom Basis gesehen hab.



Ja es gibt Mods die schalten das gepiepse auf der Karte aus, auch dass man alles auf dem Radar sieht ist dann weg, ich weiß aber nicht mehr wie die Mod für Clear Sky heißt, bei Call of Prypjat war es die s.m.r.t.e.r. Prypjat Mod.


----------



## Diplo (10. März 2010)

So grade durchgespielt...




~~~~SPOILER~~~~






Das Ende ist ja richtig lasch... Limansk ist ja noch ganz "nett" aber das Krankenhaus + der Heli als "Boss" total langweilig 

Von Strelok mal ganz abgesehen, ich hatte den nach 1 Teleport down. (Schwierigkeitsgrad aber auch nur auf mittel.) Blöd ist auch, dass ich noch 1-2 Nebenquests ofen hatte, und ich die nun nichtmehr spielen kann da quickload und autosave Krankenhaus und Endlevel sind -.- Könnten einen ja nachdem abspann wieder in die Stalkerbasis oder so setzen. Apropo abspann: Das 30 sekündige Video ist aber auch ziemlich "arm" ^^ Fazit: Klasse Anfang aber gegen ende ziemlich schwach


----------



## DA-Beginner (12. März 2010)

Servus

An alle die das Krankenhaus und das AKW zu leicht und lasch finden mal den tipp das Game auf höchster Schwierigkeit zu zokken. 
Zusätzlich nur mit einem Wissenschaftleranzug nach Limansk gehen. Das ist dann kein Spaziergang mehr.


----------



## fuddles (12. April 2010)

Da man in der Suche leider nicht AA angeben kann muss ich doch noch mal fragen um nich 120 Seiten zu durchforsten.

Kurz vorweg habe gerade Stalker SoT durch und lege mir nun Clear Sky zu. 
Zusätzlich kommt eine 5770 Hawk in meine olle Kiste ( ja in der sig stehts schon, is aber noch nich da  )
Kann ich bei Clear Sky nun auch wirklich AA voll nutzen oder gehts das wie bei SoT überhaupt nicht?

EDIT: Jo habs nun selbst rausbekommen. *seufz*  AA Geht also gar nich.


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Juli 2010)

Bei mir funzt die Tastatur nicht richtig. Robben und kriechen und hinlegen mit der Strg und Umschalttaste, null reaktion. Wer kann helfen?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Juli 2010)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Bei mir funzt die Tastatur nicht richtig. Robben und kriechen und hinlegen mit der Strg und Umschalttaste, null reaktion. Wer kann helfen?


 

Was hast Du denn für eine Tastatur ???

Hast Du mal versucht die Tasten neu zu belegen ???

Normaler Weise sind bei Stalker die linken STRG Tasten etc. belegt....

Mfg


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Juli 2010)

Ich habe die "Sidewinder X6". Ich werde mal versuchen die programmierbaren Tasten (30 an der Zahl) einzusetzen. Wie gesagt ducen geht auch nicht und das ist ganz böse, wegen der Treffer.


----------



## Dustin91 (22. Juli 2010)

Hinlegen gibt es bei Stalker nicht.


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Juli 2010)

ok, was ist dann "kriechen" und "robben"? Das habe ich noch nicht auf 2 Beinen gemacht, da mußte ich mich immer hinlegen. Aber das ducken? Sind das nur gefühlte 1 cm??


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Juli 2010)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ich habe die "Sidewinder X6". Ich werde mal versuchen die programmierbaren Tasten (30 an der Zahl) einzusetzen. Wie gesagt ducen geht auch nicht und das ist ganz böse, wegen der Treffer.




Eventuell mal die Treiber Software neu installieren....

Mfg


----------



## Gohrbi (23. Juli 2010)

So, Treiber aktualisiert. 
Aber robben und kriechen ist bei anderen Spielen was anderes. Da liege ich dann im Gras und krieche. Wie gesagt, ducken sind gefühlte 2cm. Muß dann wohl so sein.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Juli 2010)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> So, Treiber aktualisiert.
> Aber robben und kriechen ist bei anderen Spielen was anderes. Da liege ich dann im Gras und krieche. Wie gesagt, ducken sind gefühlte 2cm. Muß dann wohl so sein.


 
Ist so in dem Spiel...

Musst halt schneller Schießen und besser ziehlen als die anderen....

Mfg


----------



## Gohrbi (23. Juli 2010)

Ich übe schon fleißig

Bin gerade in der Nähe der Bar, wo bekomme ich denn so´n Strahlenanzug. Beim Bund wußte ich das noch


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Juli 2010)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Ich übe schon fleißig
> 
> Bin gerade in der Nähe der Bar, wo bekomme ich denn so´n Strahlenanzug. Beim Bund wußte ich das noch



Welche Bar, in welchem Gebiet ???

Mfg


----------



## Gohrbi (24. Juli 2010)

Oh-je, ich bin ja für diese Frage in der falschen Abteilung....
Ducken ist ja in allen Teilen, aaaaber ich bin ja im Shadow of Chernobyl Teil.
Tschuldigung für die Verwirrung, man wird halt älter.

Ich glaube es gibt da nur die eine Bar, oder?


----------



## FatalMistake (29. Juli 2010)

leute ich brauch mal wieder hilfe!!! 
Clear Sky will bei mir unter Win7 Professional 32bit partout nicht starten.

es jammert der kaspersky dauernd was weil TAGES.exe geladen werden soll. das erlaube ich, dann kommt ne rote meldung verdächtige installation eines Treibers, das erlaub ich halt auch, dann kommt die Meldung von GSC Gameworld : Ungenügend Zugriffsrechte. Sie müssen Admin sein wenn sie diese Anwendung zum ersten mal ausführen.

ich bin aber admin -.-

was soll das wieder??

mfg


----------



## Gohrbi (29. Juli 2010)

Starte das setup von der .exe aus dem Explorer mit rechtsklick "als Administrator ausführen", das Problem hatte ich auch, warum auch immer. TAGES.exe mal aktualisieren. 
Unter 
TAGES, the AAA Copy Protection System
"Driver" den Treiber separat nehmen.


----------



## Whoosaa (5. August 2010)

So, habe jetzt als alter SoC-Suchti mir endlich auch mal Clear Sky zugelegt.  Und ich muss sagen, auf Version 5.10 oder wie auch immer die neueste da halt heißt, läuft das Spiel extrem geil. 2 Stunden jetzt gezockt, hammer Atmosphäre (wie auch erwartet), bin jetzt in Kordon wo ich mit Erinnerungen an SoC überschüttet werde, und es ist verdammt g.e.i.l. 

Also Leute, frei nach dem Motto, lasst die Spiele halt ein oder 2 Jahre im Regal gammeln, holt es dann raus und patcht es - absolut GEIL.  Nix Bugs, nix fehlende Quests, nix Ungereimtheiten usw..


----------



## Whoosaa (6. August 2010)

So, durch. Spiel ist - naja. Fängt super an, verliert nicht die Atmosphäre, aber am Ende wurde es mir einfach zu viel, einerseits, da ich nicht wusste, dass ich ab ca. Limansk nicht mehr zurück kann - die Schlusssequenz musste ich mit der 2t schlechtesten Rüstung des Spiels durchmachen..  -, und andererseits kam es mir einfach zu Arcademäßig/unlogisch/bescheuert vor. Da war SoC wesentlich besser, mit der Monolith-Fraktion im AKW, vor dem Wunschgönner stehen usw.

Also, Spielen hat sich gelohnt, ein 2tes Mal - so wie SoC - brauche ich es aber definitv nicht.
Bugs oder Glitches oder sonstige Fehler hatte ich übrigens während meiner gesamten 15 Stunden Spielzeit (über die letzten 2 Tage ) nicht.


----------



## Dustin91 (18. November 2010)

Wie geil...mit Complete Mod hat man einen Wish Granter 
Das Spiel wird sofort nochmal durchgezockt.
Da eröffnen sich ja ganz neue Möglichkeiten


----------



## Gohrbi (23. November 2010)

Brauche mal Hilfe, das Spiel braucht unendlich viel Zeit zum laden, mehr als 3 min. Was ist da los?? Auch wenn ich in einen anderen Bereich gehe. Mir vollkommen unverständlich.


----------



## Dustin91 (23. November 2010)

Hmm...weiß auch keine Lösung.
Ich weiß nur, dass die Ladezeiten bei mir seit der Installation des Complete Mods auch mehr als doppelt so lange sind.


----------



## Gohrbi (23. November 2010)

Das ist ja fast wie bei den Werbepausen der privaten Sender

Werde mal das Ganze auf die SSD packen und dann mal schauen.

*EDIT* Habe mal den Taskmanager mitlaufen lassen. Das Spiel läd über 2 GB von der Festplatte hoch in den Ram,
Damit ist klar, warum das solange dauert.


----------



## sp01 (7. Januar 2011)

Breuchte mal Hilfe bezüglich fraktions losigkeit.
Würde gerne gleich zu Anfang fraktionslos bleiben, dann komme ich aber nicht aus der Basis raus - Startgebiet. Kennt da jemand eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## Gohrbi (7. Januar 2011)

Hast du hier schon einmal die Tipps dir reingezogen?

Stalker Clear Sky (PC) bei spieletipps

In der Mitte kommt ein Block mit unendlich vielen Fragen, auch mit Antworten


----------



## sp01 (7. Januar 2011)

Danke, auch wenn jetzt nicht das dabei war was ich gesucht habe.


----------



## Whoosaa (7. Januar 2011)

Ich erinnere mich nicht mehr soo genau an den Anfang von Clear Sky, aber soweit ich weiß, muss man sich keiner Fraktion anschließen. Man sollte eigentlich auch von alleine aus dem Gebiet kommen können - hast du event. irgendwelche Aufträge übersehen oder irgendwas nicht gemacht, was man machen musste? Hast du dir mal eine Komplettlösung (z.B. Spieletipps.de) angeschaut und verglichen?


----------



## DA-Beginner (13. Januar 2011)

Servus

Also wenn du mit Basis die CS Basis meinst, dann musst du die erste Mission von Lebedev machen. Dann kannst du immer mit einem Wachtposten der an einer Ausgangstür der Basis steht raus. Es werden Dir die Augen verbunden und die bringen dich raus.

Aus den Sümpfen kannst du denke ich immer raus. Beim nördlichen und südlichen Bauernhof. (Norden ist besser, denn beim anderen kommst du direkt bei der Militärbasis raus).


----------



## Enrico (31. Januar 2011)

Welche Fraktion ist denn empfehlenswert?
Und wie kommt man am besten zu Geld? Ich sammel schon immer Waffen und Zeugs und verkauf das und bin trotzdem fast dauernd pleite  Irgendwie fressen die Reparaturen ziemlich viel Geld


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Januar 2011)

Du brauchst ja auch nicht alle 10 Minuten reparieren. 
Habe das Spiel ohne eine einzige Reparatur geschweige denn Upgrade durchgespielt, einfach immer schön neue Waffen aufheben und benutzen, bzw. zu Verstecken gehen und dir dort welche holen.


----------



## Enrico (31. Januar 2011)

Mhm, in Verstecken find ich immer nur Kleinigkeiten. Und ab und zu geht halt die Rüstung mal kaputt


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Januar 2011)

Schau dich mal hier um. 
Alleine in den ersten 10 Verstecken im Sumpf sehe ich 6 Waffen..


----------



## Enrico (31. Januar 2011)

Ah, interessant. Danke!


----------



## Gohrbi (31. Januar 2011)

Und wenn du im Schlaf durch die Sümpfe willst:

Stalker Clear Sky - Kurztipps bei spieletipps


----------



## Enrico (3. Februar 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Schau dich mal hier um.
> Alleine in den ersten 10 Verstecken im Sumpf sehe ich 6 Waffen..


Blöde Frage. Muss ich die Verstecke erst "kaufen", um darin was zu finden? Habe jetzt etliche Verstecke im Dunklen Tal besucht und die sind alle leer


----------



## sp01 (3. Februar 2011)

Nein eigentlich nicht, die bekommt du so. Durch anreden von Leuten, plündern von Gegnern etc.


----------



## Whoosaa (4. Februar 2011)

Enrico schrieb:
			
		

> Blöde Frage. Muss ich die Verstecke erst "kaufen", um darin was zu finden? Habe jetzt etliche Verstecke im Dunklen Tal besucht und die sind alle leer



Wie du bestimmt sehen kannst, bekommst du einen Großteil der Verstecke von Leichen. Ich weiß nicht, ob du das sowieso schon machst, aber als generelle Regel bei Stalker gilt: absolut jede Leiche, jedes mögliche Versteck, jeder seltsame Ort usw. wird genauestens durchsucht. Optikalerweise hast du, wenn du eine Map verlässt, um weiter der Storyline zu folgen, einmal die gesamte (oder fast gesamte) Map abgelaufen.
Außerdem siehst du auf der Stalkerpedia-Seite unter Verstecke 10 Fundsachen oder so - die können afaik auch ohne vorherige Aktion gefunden werden.


----------



## Enrico (4. Februar 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Außerdem siehst du auf der Stalkerpedia-Seite unter Verstecke 10 Fundsachen oder so - die können afaik auch ohne vorherige Aktion gefunden werden.


Genau von da hab ich mir fünf verschiedene Verstecke rausgesucht im Dunklen Tal - und alle waren _leer_ 
Also Verstecke, die ich nicht von Leichen oder so hatte. Die lauf ich alle ab...


----------



## Whoosaa (4. Februar 2011)

Enrico schrieb:
			
		

> Genau von da hab ich mir fünf verschiedene Verstecke rausgesucht im Dunklen Tal - und alle waren leer
> Also Verstecke, die ich nicht von Leichen oder so hatte. Die lauf ich alle ab...



Nein, ich meinte, da bei Stalkerpedia gibts die Rubrik 'Verstecke', wo all die Verstecke aufgelistet sind, deren Koordinaten du von Leichen kriegt, und darunter gibts die Rubrik 'Fundorte' - diese Sachen müsstest du eigentlich auch so finden. Da sind ja von den 10 Sachen auch 2 Waffen dabei..


----------



## Enrico (4. Februar 2011)

Nur das wir vom selben reden: Dunkles Tal - Verstecke. Ich war bei 1, 13, 15, 21 und 25 - alle leer


----------



## Whoosaa (4. Februar 2011)

Enrico schrieb:
			
		

> Nur das wir vom selben reden: Dunkles Tal - Verstecke. Ich war bei 1, 13, 15, 21 und 25 - alle leer



Ja, und unter den VERSTECKEN - das heißt, du scrollst dann noch ein bisschen auf der Seite runter - sind die FUNDORTE. Und jetzt schaust du mal, ob du z.B. an die Viper 5 kommst. 
Comprende?


----------



## Enrico (4. Februar 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ja, und unter den VERSTECKEN - das heißt, du scrollst dann noch ein bisschen auf der Seite runter - sind die FUNDORTE. Und jetzt schaust du mal, ob du z.B. an die Viper 5 kommst.
> Comprende?


Ich blicks nicht  Bei Fundorte sind nur die vier Artefakte, aber keine Waffen? 
Oder meinst du mit Fundorte zum Beispiel dies:


> *15 - Alter Saporoschez*
> 
> _Die armseligen Bastarde zerbrechen sich die Köpfe, um  herauszubekommen, wohin ihr ganzes Zeug verschwunden ist. Ha-ha-ha! Nun,  ich hab's in dem alten Saporoschez bei den Sümpfen versteckt. Dort wird  garantiert keiner suchen._




?


Den Wagen/Rohr/Baumstumpf hab ich gefunden, kann den auch durchsuchen - und dann ist nix drin...


----------



## Whoosaa (4. Februar 2011)

Enrico schrieb:
			
		

> Ich blicks nicht  Bei Fundorte sind nur die vier Artefakte, aber keine Waffen?
> Oder meinst du mit Fundorte zum Beispiel dies:
> 
> ?
> ...



Also: Die Verstecke findest du nur, wenn du vorher der Leiche oder wem auch immer die Info abgeknöpft hast, wo das Versteck ist.
Auf jeden Fall gehst du jetzt auf die Stalkerpedia-Seite von den Sümpfen, scrollst runter zu den Verstecken. Dann scrollst du noch ein bissen weiter - da kommen die sogenannten Fundorte. Dort sind 2 Waffen. Versuche mal, dir die Viper 5 zu holen.
Ich glaube, unsere Kommunikation ist bisher gescheitert, weil du im Dunklen Tal warst und ich in den Sümpfen..


----------



## Enrico (4. Februar 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Also: Die Verstecke findest du nur, wenn du vorher der Leiche oder wem auch immer die Info abgeknöpft hast, wo das Versteck ist.


Aaaaaaaaah, genau das war vorher meine Frage  



> Auf jeden Fall gehst du jetzt auf die Stalkerpedia-Seite von den Sümpfen, scrollst runter zu den Verstecken. Dann scrollst du noch ein bissen weiter - da kommen die sogenannten Fundorte. Dort sind 2 Waffen. Versuche mal, dir die Viper 5 zu holen.


Alles klar, mach ich. Hab zwar schon ne aufgerüstete Viper 5 - noch eine schadet sichlich nich


----------



## sp01 (4. Februar 2011)

Das hab ich dir ja auch schon gesagt, nur vielleicht nicht so konkret, egal jetzt hab mers ja.


----------



## Whoosaa (4. Februar 2011)

Enrico schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaaaaaaah, genau das war vorher meine Frage
> 
> Alles klar, mach ich. Hab zwar schon ne aufgerüstete Viper 5 - noch eine schadet sichlich nich



Ah, ja dann brauchsts natürlich nich machen. 
Was Verschleiß angeht: wenn du sagst, dass du andauernd reparieren musst - kanns sein, dass du viel schießt? 
Wenn möglich nur Headshots verteilen, das lässt die Waffen ziemlich lange halten. Ansonsten habe ich keine Ahnung, warum du so einen Verschleiß hast..


----------



## DA-Beginner (4. Februar 2011)

Also redet Ihr nicht mit den Leuten im Game?

Jeder Händler, Barkeeper oder Fraktionsführer verkauft euch die Informationen von den Verstecken. Je Teurer die Info ist, umso bessere Sachen sind drinnen. (z.B. Die Verbesseungen für die Techniker)

Also jeden Toten plündern und jeden lebenden ansprechen.


----------



## Whoosaa (4. Februar 2011)

Na klar redet man mit denen, aber wer sich Versteck-Infos kauft, gehört geschlagen..


----------



## DA-Beginner (5. Februar 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Na klar redet man mit denen, aber wer sich Versteck-Infos kauft, gehört geschlagen..



Meines wissens nach kannst du die Verstecke nicht alle von Leichen plündern. (Außer du legst jeden Stalker im Game um, das hab ich noch nicht versucht)
Vor allem die Verstecke mit den Speichersticks bekommst du oft nur bei den Barkeepern, Händlern, oder auch von den Fraktionsführern als Belohnung, oder musst die infos Kaufen.


----------



## Enrico (5. Februar 2011)

DA-Beginner schrieb:


> Also redet Ihr nicht mit den Leuten im Game?
> 
> Jeder Händler, Barkeeper oder Fraktionsführer verkauft euch die Informationen von den Verstecken. Je Teurer die Info ist.


Genau das ist der Punkt. Die sind (für mich) arg teuer ... Gerade ne neue Rüstung gekauft...


----------



## Whoosaa (5. Februar 2011)

DA-Beginner schrieb:
			
		

> Meines wissens nach kannst du die Verstecke nicht alle von Leichen plündern. (Außer du legst jeden Stalker im Game um, das hab ich noch nicht versucht)
> Vor allem die Verstecke mit den Speichersticks bekommst du oft nur bei den Barkeepern, Händlern, oder auch von den Fraktionsführern als Belohnung, oder musst die infos Kaufen.



Exakt, manche Verstecke bekommst du nur als Belohnung von Auftraggebern, aber afaik kriegt du jede Versteck-Info im Laufe des Spiels, ohne dass du jemals eine kaufen müsstest.


----------



## Enrico (10. Februar 2011)

Noch eine Frage: Wo verkauf ich die gefundenen Artefakte denn am gewinnbringensten??


----------



## DA-Beginner (12. Februar 2011)

Bei Sidorowitsch


----------



## Whoosaa (12. Februar 2011)

DA-Beginner schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Sidorowitsch



Generell gilt afair so Regel: je mehr Aufträge du für einen Händler machst, desto mehr zahlt er.


----------



## DA-Beginner (12. Februar 2011)

Ich hab alle Aufträge bei allen Händlern gemacht und Sidorowitsch hat am meisten gezahlt.


----------



## mixxed_up (14. Februar 2011)

Doofe Frage ... wie krieg ich das hin, dass ich in Clear Sky auch ausreichend Performance habe, sodass ich es auch spielen kann?  Verringerte Details gehen bei dieser älteren Engine mal gar nicht.


----------



## Whoosaa (14. Februar 2011)

Was für eine Graka hast du? Die 560?
Bitter, ich konnte mit meiner 4890 auf 1920*1080 fast allen Details spielen. 

Stell mal eventuell Dynamische Objektbeleuchtung oder wie des heißt weg, auf Statische, des frisst nämlich immens.


----------



## mixxed_up (15. Februar 2011)

Statisch sieht aber doof aus.


----------



## Enrico (15. Februar 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Statisch sieht aber doof aus.


Dann musst du wohl oder uebel die Aufloesung runterstellen...


----------



## DA-Beginner (15. Februar 2011)

Also ich konnte es in 1280X1024 mit meiner GTX 260@OC gerade mal so mit 2xMSAA spielen.


----------



## mixxed_up (15. Februar 2011)

Jetzt krieg ich es auch hin, mit 2x AA und CPU Controll.


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Februar 2011)

Geht doch.


----------



## Whoosaa (3. März 2011)

Siehe hier.


----------



## Gohrbi (6. März 2011)

Will auch mal wieder ran ans Spiel. Jetzt das Problem, ich komme nicht an die "Optionen" ran. "Klick" und nichts passiert. Warum?


----------



## Whoosaa (6. März 2011)

Spiel neustarten, Rechner neustarten, Spiel neu installieren. In der Reihenfolge.


----------



## Gohrbi (6. März 2011)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Spiel neustarten, Rechner neustarten, Spiel neu installieren. In der Reihenfolge.


 
Spiel deinstallieren....Rechner neu starten....Spiel installieren...Patch drauf und...


----------



## Whoosaa (6. März 2011)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Spiel deinstallieren....Rechner neu starten....Spiel installieren...Patch drauf und...


 
Joa, also dritte Option.  Und jetzt läuft's? Sehr gut.


----------



## Gohrbi (6. März 2011)

Genau, jetzt ist alles ok. Nach Metro2033 muß ich mal was ruhigeres spielen


----------



## Whoosaa (6. März 2011)

Gohrbi schrieb:


> Genau, jetzt ist alles ok. Nach Metro2033 muß ich mal was ruhigeres spielen


 
Na, nich dass du vorm Bildschirm einschläfst dabei!


----------



## Whoosaa (14. März 2011)

Sehr interessantes Video: Tschernobyl: 25 Jahre nach dem Super-GAU -Video - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten


----------



## zyntex (18. März 2011)

Könnte der Startpost evtl. mal geupdated werden? 
Habe nicht wirklich Lust mir 128 Seiten durchzulesen um zu wissen was ich mir zusätzlich installieren sollte damit CS gut spielbar ist 

Und wieso gibt es zu Teil 1 keinen angepinnten Thread? ^^


Danke für das Video  
Kann man sich das auch irgendwie als Datei auf die Platte ziehen ?


----------



## Dustin91 (18. März 2011)

zyntex schrieb:


> Und wieso gibt es zu Teil 1 keinen angepinnten Thread? ^^


 
Gibt es doch.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/actionspiele/68537-sammelthread-s-t-l-k-e-r-shadow-chernobyl.html

Du solltest dir alle Patches installieren, damit es gut läuft.

Empfehlen tu ich dazu auch das hier:

artistpavel.com: [Mod] Clear Sky Complete 1.1.3

Endsgeil


----------



## Papzt (19. April 2011)

Aber der quält die Hardware ganz schön, wie ich eben feststellen musste


----------



## Veriquitas (9. Mai 2011)

Naja das Game wurde schon hingefummelt läuft bei mir nicht gescheit auf max. hab ma CoP kurz getestet das läuft flüssig auf Max.

Zum Spiel selber also mir gefällt bis jetzt der erste Teil noch besser bin zwar erst auf der Müllhalde aber irgendwie weiß man ja die ganze Zeit worauf das hinausläuft von wegen Strelok und so. Das mit den Fraktionen gefällt mir sehr gut aber es funktioniert nicht gescheit mit den Punkten einehmen. Hängt  das eigentlich vom puren Zufall ab ob mal ne Truppe vorbeikommt und die Stelle besetzt ? Ich wollte nemlich mal langsam die Banditen auslöschen (Stalkerquest) und das geht nur wenn bestimmt Punkte von den Stalkern besetzt wurden. Das mit den Waffen und Rüstungen upgraden ist auch Super das hat im Hauptspiel absolut gefehlt. Ich weiß auch garnicht was ihr mit der Nacht habt gerade das hebt die Atmo nochmal nen ganzes Stück nach oben. Die Ki ist auch gut ich spiele es auf Master weil alles dadrunter Stalker irgendwie net gerecht wird aber ich hab auch schon überlegt es wieder wegzulegen und weiter zu machen mit CoP auf Grund der ******** mit den Stellungen....


----------



## Papzt (17. Mai 2011)

CoP läuft auch auf maximalen Details bei mir. CS nicht so ganz Selbst mit max. OC hab ich ~22-25 FPS auf max. Wenn man die Sonnenstrahlen runter stellt gibts schon nen gewaltigen Schub.
Meinst du die erste "richtige" Mission?...mit der hatte ich auch meine Probleme. Vor allem der letzte Teil wo ich den Bauernhof einnehmen sollte. Das ging nicht...egal wie. Hab alle gegner gekillt und 10 Minuten da gewartet. Nihcts passiert. Egal ich spiel CoP jetzt lieber weiter


----------



## Veriquitas (17. Mai 2011)

Ne ich meine nicht in den Sümpfen ich meine auf der Müllhalde das kommt erst nach dem Kordon, es funktioniert einfach nicht da kommt niemand von alleine. Es sei denn es steht jemand überflussiges herum der durch die Gegend starrt, wenn man so jemanden anspricht und Glück hat rennt er dann dahin. Das ist einfach Panne....


----------



## Gohrbi (17. Mai 2011)

Papzt schrieb:


> CoP läuft auch auf maximalen Details bei mir. CS nicht so ganz Selbst mit max. OC hab ich ~22-25 FPS auf max. Wenn man die Sonnenstrahlen runter stellt gibts schon nen gewaltigen Schub.
> Meinst du die erste "richtige" Mission?...mit der hatte ich auch meine Probleme. Vor allem der letzte Teil wo ich den Bauernhof einnehmen sollte. Das ging nicht...egal wie. Hab alle gegner gekillt und 10 Minuten da gewartet. Nihcts passiert. Egal ich spiel CoP jetzt lieber weiter



Beim Bauernhof mußte ich auch warten, wie dumm rumgelaufen und keiner kam. Ich habe dann einen anderen Auftrag erledigt 
und bin danach wieder hin und mit einem mal kam ein Trupp. Es kamen dann auch noch ein paar Feinde aus dem Norden,
danach war die Aktion abgeschlossen.


----------



## Veriquitas (21. Mai 2011)

Weiß zufälig jemand ob das mit den Punkten einehmen reibungslos funktioniert wenn man den Complete Mod  draufzieht ?
Spiele gerade wieder SoC mit dem Complete Mod ist einfach geil...


----------



## DA-Beginner (21. Mai 2011)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Weiß zufälig jemand ob das mit den Punkten einehmen reibungslos funktioniert wenn man den Complete Mod  draufzieht ?
> Spiele gerade wieder SoC mit dem Complete Mod ist einfach geil...



Ich hatte mit dem Punkte einnehmen keine Probleme. Hab aber immer mit Complete gezokkt.


----------



## Veriquitas (24. Mai 2011)

Also heißt das wenn man aufgefordert wird etwas alleine einzunehmen kommt tatsächlich Unterstützung um dich abzulösen ?


----------



## MasterSax (12. September 2011)

hab Stalker clear sky installiert und kann es nicht starten soll es als Admin ausführen funzt nicht hab dann TagesSetup_x64 geladen und dann sagt es ich soll die original CD reinlegen obwohl sie drinnen ist was kann ich tun ?


----------



## Philibilli (12. September 2011)

Ich glaub, das hatt ich auch.
Liegt daran, dass der mitgelieferte Tages-Kopierschutz-Treiber veraltet ist. Deshalb musst du den neuen von hier runterladen:
TAGES, the AAA Copy Protection System
Über dessen Installationsroutine kannst du gleich den alten deinstallieren und danach fürhst du sie erneut aus und installierst den neuesten Tages-Treiber. Dann sollte es gehen.


----------



## MasterSax (12. September 2011)

hab jetzt alles probiert und runtergeladen und gepatcht aber nix funkt habs mir jetzt bei steam gekauft für 10 euro geht aber die ladezeiten sind bestimmt 5min pro abschnitt wie kann ich das ändern ?


----------



## Whoosaa (12. September 2011)

Ich glaube, das hängt einfach mit deinem System zusammen. 
Keine Ahnung wieso. Aber ich z.B. hatte keins deiner Probleme - selbst auf dem 2 Jahre alten Laptop meiner Mutter lief es problemlos. ^^
Nochmal Windows neu aufsetzen könnte vielleicht helfen, einfach mal die Tage machen.


----------



## MasterSax (12. September 2011)

nur das ich das spiel auf highendsettings zocke und du auf low, aber das prb hab ich immer noch ,das x sachen geladen werden beim map wechsel


----------



## Whoosaa (12. September 2011)

Mein ehemaliger PC mit 'ner 4890 hat das Spiel auf vollen Details und 1920*1080 blitzeblank dargestellt - wüsste nicht inwiefern das "Low" sein sollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und bemüh dich mal wenigstens halbwegs um normales Deutsch, ist doch nicht zu viel verlangt.


----------



## MasterSax (12. September 2011)

die frage ist warum lädt es beim map change alles aus den netz ? das ist ja wie früher bei halflife 2 wo die maps erst gedownloadet werden mußten


----------



## Whoosaa (12. September 2011)

Er lädt es doch gar nicht aus dem Netz?^^
Er lädt die Dateien ganz normal von der Festplatte, so wie eigentlich jedes andere Spiel auch.


----------



## MasterSax (12. September 2011)

hab 3 teile gekauft 2von3 gingen, das 3 bei steam gekauft und jetzt lädt es 5min bestimmt 100 sachen 

da kann es nur am spiel liegen oder an steam


----------



## Whoosaa (12. September 2011)

Dann leigt es vielleicht an der Steam-Version - die Disc-Version lädt jedenfalls nichts aus dem Inet. 
Wie gesagt, System bei Gelegenheit neu aufsetzen, dann sollte es klappen.


----------



## Do Berek (20. Oktober 2011)

Sorry,der 127596.Post zum ThemaVD läuft nicht. Hab mit Adminrechten installiert,Tagestreiber drauf (aktuell) und führe mit Adminrechten aus,denoch:"Bitte legen sie die Clear Sky Original-DVD ein".(Die im LW liegt)
Hab im Netz nahezu SÄMTLICHE Threads dazu durchgelesen alle möglichen Sachen ausprobiert und es will trotzdem nicht!
Hat noch jemand nen Tipp oder muss ich los und die Deep Silver Pfuscher lynchen gehen?


----------



## Iconoclast (23. Oktober 2011)

Wenn alles nicht hilft, nimm nen Keks.


----------



## Do Berek (24. Oktober 2011)

Hab die ******** jetzt umgetauscht,hab das Spiel noch nichtmal gestartet gekriegt und kann trotzdem sagenrecksspiel!!


----------



## Whoosaa (24. Oktober 2011)

Hast du es mal mit 'nem Crack probiert? Da du ja des Original besitzt/besaßest, wäre des vollkommen in Ordnung gegangen..


----------



## Do Berek (25. Oktober 2011)

Ja hab ich auch versucht,hab aber nur die englische oder russische Version bekommen, die hat leider nicht gefunzt.


----------



## DA-Beginner (25. Oktober 2011)

Den Tagestreiber hast du aktualisiert? (Hast du. (Sorry nicht gelesen))


----------



## Whoosaa (25. Oktober 2011)

Do Berek schrieb:
			
		

> Ja hab ich auch versucht,hab aber nur die englische oder russische Version bekommen, die hat leider nicht gefunzt.



Hmm.. hätte dir nen deutschen zukommen lassen können.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (8. Januar 2012)

Muss ich den alten Thread auch mal wieder beleben.
Ist das Normal das man konstand die DVD im Laufwerk lassen muss und auf die DVD ständig zugegriffen wird? Zum Beispiel beim Starten des Spiels und kurz vor dem ersten Intro wird wieder was von der DVD gebraucht. Wenn ich eine neue Map lade weil ich gestorben bin oder ein Save lade oder weil ich einfach in ein anderes Gebiet komme wird auch die DVD im Laufwerk angesprochen. Jedes mal muss ich dann warten bis das DVD Laufwerk anspringt, auf Touren kommt und fertig ist die Daten zu laden. 

Leider finde ich nirgends jemanden der dem ganzen mal Aufmerksamkeit schenkt und mir sagen kann ob das bei ihm auch so ist. 

Zum Thema Performance brauche ich ja nicht viel sagen  Mein Sys steht als Signatur da und im Durchschnitt habe ich alles auf Max/ Rechts 26FPS


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Januar 2012)

Hm.. kannst du denn nicht einfach ohne CD im Laufwerk spielen?^^
Habs jetzt leider momentan nicht mehr vor Augen..


----------



## Idefix Windhund (9. Januar 2012)

Ohne DVD startet das Spiel nicht mal 
Es ist wie ich es geschrieben habe, beim Start erfolgt der Zugriff auf die DVD was ich dank Kopierschutz ja noch verstehen kann aber bevor das erste Intro kommt erfolgt noch mal ein Zugriff auf die DVD - war mal so helle und habe Sie nach dem Start heraus genommen und an der Stelle als das erste Intro kommen sollte flog ich auf den Desktop zurück mit der Fehlermeldung das der Datenträger nicht vorhanden sei oder so ähnlich in der Ausdrucksweise. Und wie gesagt wenn ich Sterbe, ein Save Lade oder einfach in ein anderes Gebiet wechsle, erfolgt auch der Zugriff auf die DVD 

Ist das nur ein dreister Kopierschutz oder wird aus Absicht nicht alles auf die HDD kopiert? Bei der Installation konnte man ja auch nicht auswählen ob nun minimal Daten installiert werden oder Vollständig, die Zeiten denke ich sind schon lange vorbei.


----------



## Whoosaa (9. Januar 2012)

Ist afaik nicht normal - wobei, was weiß ich, nimm einfach einen Crack, so hab ich es damals gemacht, mache ich eigentlich bei allen Spielen so, die die CD drin haben wollen.^^
Da du ja das Original hast, ist das kein Problem.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (9. Januar 2012)

Das mit dem Cracks hat nichts gebracht da ich keinen fand der funktionierte. Habe mir nun mit meiner Dorf DSL Leitung die mühe gemacht und fast alle Patchs von Clear Sky von 1.5.03 - 1.5.09 (Patch 1.5.10 hatte ich schon mal gedownloadet) gedownloadet. Spiel deinstalliert, alles vom Spiel entfernt, Spiel neu installiert und bin jeden Patch einzeln durch. Nach der Installation des letzten Patchs habe ich das Spiel gestartet und das selbe mit der DVD wie vorher. Nun habe ich aber keinen DX10 Support mehr. Den DX10.1 Modus kann ich nicht auswählen, im Pulldown Menü kann ich nur noch DX10 (Standard) auswählen davor hatte ich noch den Eintrag DX 10 (Hohe Qualität). Die Intro Videos konnte ich nicht abbrechen und in Game funktionierte die Tastatur nicht  Epic Fail würde ich die Zeitopferung mal nennen.

Habe Stalker - Clear Sky nun wieder deinstalliert, alle restlichen Dateien entfernt, CS wieder installiert, only Patch 1.5.10 installiert und nun funktioniert wenigstens alles wie vorher.


----------



## Snoozle (31. Januar 2012)

SO, habe das Spiel gestern durchgezockt (mit Complete Mod), da sEnde bei SoC war besser, aber das Endfilmchen, welches die Brücke zu SoC schlägt war cool, jetzt weiß man, was los war. Strelok zu töten war total easy, der Idiot stand unter dieser Brücke und ich konnte ihn ganz gemütlich abknallen, nachdem ich die 3, 4 Monolithen getötet hatte, die da vor mir erstmal am spawnen waren.

Hatte auch das DVD Porblem, er hat die Original DVD nit gefunden, naja ein Freund hat mir einen Crack runtergeladen, danach gings * ! Die Grafik ist echt bombastisch, also noch besser als SoC mit dem Complete Mod * ! Lief wie Butter das SPiel mit allen Grafikoptionen auf maximum und joa war echt geil, LImansk war cool und die Sümpfe auch, den Rest kennt man ja, das Krankenhaus war auch irgendwie niedlich gemacht * ! Finde SoC trotzdem geiler, aber CS rockt definitiv trotzdem extremst * ! Der Rote Wald war hier auch richtig cool gemacht. SoC hatte trotzdem noch mehr Horrorfeeling irgendwie. Egal, bin mal auf Call of Prypjat gespannt *;D !


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Januar 2012)

Jap, dass mit der Brücke ist ein blöder Bug.. haben viele, inkl. mir.


----------



## Snoozle (1. Februar 2012)

HIhi, ja irgendwie echt mager, klar muss man sich erstmal bis dahin durchkämpfen, auf einem der Dächer die man abgrast, bevor man dann dahin kommt, wo man Strelok dann abknallen kann, da wars n tougher Fight, aber ansonsten null Probleme 
*ggg* hatte mal bei youtube n Video geguckt, da ist der Strelok wenigstens noch über diese Brücken vor dir hergelaufen, bei mir stand er direkt dadrunter und joa, easy killing hihi***

Bin mal gespannt, was mich diesbezüglich demnächst bei Call of Prypjat erwartet.


----------



## NotAnExit (3. Februar 2012)

Ok, jetzt versuche ich hier mal mein Glück, auch wenn ich nicht mehr daran glaube, CS jemals durch spielen zu können.

Folgendes Problem:

Ich habe CS schon rel. lange. Ging auch soweit problemlos zu spielen, bis zu der Stelle im Militärlager mit dem Turm. Da muss man auf dem Turm den Hebel umlegen, dann hört man andere Stalker über Funk "wir haben es geschafft, wir gehen nach Limansk". Weiß es nicht mehr so genau.

An genau der Stelle schmiert die Xray-Engine ab (sobald der Funkspruch um ist und das Spiel wohl eine "Filmsequenz" einblenden will). Ich habe alle Patches probiert, nacheinander, also erst ohne Patch, dann mit Patch 1, 1+2, 1+2+3, usw.

Windows aktuell, verschiedene Grafiktreiber probiert, Details ganz runter gedreht.

Mittlerweile habe ich diese Aktion auf fünf (!) Rechnern und drei Grakas (Phenom I, I-920, Laptops, HD4850, GTX260, GTX470) probiert, wie gesagt mit diversen Treibern - immer der gleiche Fehler an der gleichen Stelle. 

Kennt jemand das Problem? Bei mir scheint wohl die DVD, bzw. irgendwas bei den Installationsdateinen einen Schaden zu haben, anders kann ich es nicht erklären. Habe lange gegoogelt, aber niemanden mit einem derart hartnäckigen Fall gefunden.


----------



## Whoosaa (3. Februar 2012)

Wenn du es auf mehreren Rechnern probiert hast, ist entweder deine CD hinüber, oder - was ich für wahrscheinlicher halte - es hat dir das Savegame zerhauen. Ich kann dir heute Abend mal eins von meinen (garantiert problemlos) von der Stelle schicken, dann wissen wir Bescheid.


----------



## NotAnExit (3. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hatte ich es auch mit einem vorherigen Save probiert. 

Wäre trotzdem einen Versuch wert, ich werde es dann heute abend mal installieren. Thx!


----------



## FatalMistake (25. März 2012)

Hallo Leute!
ich zocke gerade CS mit dem Home of Homeless Mod.
Damit hab ich nur ein Problem:
Das maximal Gewicht und die Ausdauer sind echt zum verzweifeln...

Wie kann man das ändern?

Ich hab bereits die actor.ltx datei bearbeitet von
max_item_mass           = 25

zu

max_item_mass           = 60 

spiel neu gestartet, es hat gar nichts gebracht! 

habe auch eine datei gefunden, die den Barmann in der CS Basis betrifft. wie kann man bei dem zB stellen, dass er diverse andere sachen verkauft, zB Artefakte?
Da steht zum beispiel original:
af_fireball                ;NO TRADE
, da er es ja nicht verkaufen soll. wie kann ich ihn das aber doch verkaufen lassen?^^
brot sieht dann so aus:
bread                    = 0.7, 0.7


kennt sich da jemand aus und kann mir bitte weiterhelfen? 
Danke 

mfg


----------



## sp01 (25. März 2012)

Mir ist nicht bekannt das es funktioniert. Hab damals es mir diesn und jehnen Einstellungen versucht, ohen Erfolg.


----------



## FatalMistake (25. März 2012)

hab zamgebracht 
Danke an planet-stalker.de xD
[TUTORIAL] - Stalker Clear Sky actor.ltx bearbeiten, unsteblichkeit usw. - OnlineWelten Forum

jz versuch ich noch die Ausdauer zu erhöhen, dann bin ich glücklich^^
mfg


----------

